# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Ну попробую и я стихи )))))

## aigul

Ну , что ж мне заразили стихами . Так попробую и я

----------


## aigul

Ну , что ж мне заразили стихами . Так попробую и я :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

***
Уж если любят, не бросаются словами!
Пойми , любя не закрывают дверь.
Я знаю ты уйдёшь за облаками
И ей тебя не удержать теперь.

Её именем грезить ты будешь ночами
И ласковий голос послышится вдруг в темноте.
Остался ветра поцелуй холодными губами,
Молитвы шепот в грустной тишине.

Прийдёт осенний дождь. Он блюз тебе сыграет.
Ты закричишь, чтоб прекратил!
Он скажет "Пусть душа страдает!
Ведь ты забыл сказать ей, что любил!"

----------


## aigul

Последнее письмо

Тебе пишу своё последнее письмо,
Последние слова любви тебе скажу.
Открою зимней ночи я окно
И птицу грусти и тоски впущу.

Не верю, что закончена любовь!
А может ты меня и не любил?
Остался недописанным роман,
Наверно Бог нам счастья не простил.

А может быть через холодные века
Слеза дождя напомнит обо мне
И ты поймёшь насколько далека
Теперь любовь и звёзды в вышине!

----------


## PAN

> Остался недописанным роман,
> Наверно Бог нам счастья не простил.


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

***
Заезжен мой любимый стих,
Что выстрадан и выплакан любовью.
Да, Благо, что не слышишь смех
Тех, кто живёт с неразделённой болью!

Ты горд,что это для тебя
И полоснув по сердцу бритвой,
Просишь: "Сделай для меня,
Прочти его!" и я с молитвой...

Прочитаю снова. Тот стих,
Что для тебя писала! 
И  снова ты у ног моих затих,
Но это не любовь я твёрдо знала!

P.S. Знай, что последний поцелуй,
      Не твой конечно, твой уже забыла,
      Стёр все твои черты!
      Черты, что я наверно не любила!

----------


## aigul

***

Когда, смотря в твои глаза,
Тебе свою я душу отдавала
Она уже растоптана была,
Хотя любви ещё не знала

Растоптана она мечтой своей
Считая,что нет права на любовь
И твёрдо зная страх любви сильней,
А ведь у страха ледяная кровь.

Моя любовь. Пустое всё. Слова.
Ты из меня не сделаешь богиню
И у меня уж не кружится голова,
А  в волосах твоих смеётся иней!

Я благодарна, что не ослепил
Ты не пытался, слишком благородный!
Не смял, не растоптал и не любил...
Я для тебя котёнок беспородный!:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Уж если любят, не бросаются словами!


Позволь мне построжится по поводу ритмики стиха. Три четверостишия и все разные по ритму... так не пойдёт. В последующих получше и знаков кое-где не хватает.

----------


## aigul

:frown:Ну честно говоря  я писала их очень давно. И решила вынести на публику.

----------


## smychok

> Она уже растоптана была,
> Хотя любви ещё не знала





> Ну честно говоря я писала их очень давно. И решила вынести на публику.


Шикарно!!!
Ещё...
Пан, вы со мной согласны)))

----------


## aigul

Спасибо! но теперь хочу , что нибудь поновее. Ведь это были можно сказать  девчёночьи  переживания! :rolleyes:  Просто недавно перечитала и поняла , что выкарабкалась я уже из  этого. :smile: 

*smychok*,  Спасибо за "шикарно" :Oj:

----------


## aigul

* * * 
Я на миг в руках твоих согрелась. 
Верила, любила! Ты со мной… . 
А жизнь над нами так смеялась! 
Всё  вспышкой было. Он  не твой!

Сгорала словно спичка на ветру 
И думала, что нет предела...  .
И как же странно было по утру 
Признаться "Вовсе обалдела!" 

Наверно было пламя , а потом... 
Потом тоска свечу сломала. 
Да без огня свеча пуста, как лед! 
Нет сил. Всё больше угасала. 

Она не долго сохранит тепло, 
Лишь капли от огня оставив. 
Доверчиво надеясь всё равно, 
что не умрёт в огне, растаяв. 

P.S. Но это тоже смерть в молчанье восковом, 
А эти капли , это просто слёзы...

----------


## aigul

* * * 
Ведь даже просто плакать нету сил! 
Всё снова пусто и нелепо... 
Лишь только оторвёшься от земли 
Паденье вниз. Но веришь слепо... 

И снова веришь , что они с тобой 
Любовь и счастье. Будто рядом. 
Но быстро мрак уводит за собой 
И жизни ты уже не рада. 

Любовь. Она мелькает словно миг. 
Собьет крылом с вершин жестоко, 
Цинично птицей  в небе покружит, 
А сердцу снова одиноко.

----------


## aigul

Ты уверен, что ты меня знаешь,
А я тихо молчу, улыбаюсь.
Как открытую книгу читаешь,
А я просто от сна просыпаюсь.

Ты в глазах моих ищешь ответы
На вопросы презрительно, дерзко,
Да ещё мне рисуешь сюжеты,
Как от жизни всё брать нужно резко.

А любить ты совсем не умеешь
И ты зря преступаешь границы.
Быть с любовью ты рядом не смеешь,
Ведь не можешь летать словно птицы!

----------


## PAN

> Ты в глазах моих ищешь ответы


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
 Наверное только тебе было интересно за эти два дня прочитать мои стихи. Спасибо!

----------


## aigul

***
Бороться с ощущеньем  пустоты,
Карабкаясь всё выше вверх... .
Теряешь ты остатки  теплоты,
Уверена, что счастье  грех.

Но дорого готова заплатить
За миг иллюзий и безумств.
Ты жизнь на кон готова положить,
Чтобы вернуть хоть каплю чувств!

За грех любви готова разменять ,
Просто, на мгновенья вечность.
И только ты способна понимать,
Любви секунда- бесконечность.

И только ты способна всё простить,
Смеяться сквозь слезу в глазах,
Но стену ту способен кто разбить,
Что ты построила ? И страх... .

Смеешься и карабкаешься вверх,
Боишься снова потерять ... .
Любовь и боль они ведь не для всех,
Для тех, кто может жизнь отдать!

----------


## PAN

> Любви секунда- бесконечность.


 :Aga:  ...




> Наверное только тебе было интересно


Мне - интересно...
Пиши больше...

----------


## smychok

Хотел цитировать, но придётся фактически всё вставлять...

Мне этот стих напоминает про шоубиз!!!
Я люблю, обожаю музыку...
Карабкаешься вверх и при этом теряешь то тепло, которое есть в мелодии. Начинаешь работать в массовом ключе, убивая индивидуальность, начинаешь изменять себе...



> Смеешься и карабкаешься вверх,
> Боишься снова потерять ... .
> Любовь и боль они ведь не для всех,
> Для тех, кто может жизнь отдать!


Я вчера скачал себе несколько джазовых вещей - четыре часа я пел себе в удовольствие...

----------


## smychok

> Наверное только тебе было интересно за эти два дня прочитать мои стихи. Спасибо!


Ну за 2 дня - это что!!!
Я думаю, что не стоит так переживать и мерить днями!!! Это интернет!!!
Даже в мою захудалую страничку и то через надцать месяцев заглянули)))
 А эта страничка не останется без внимания)))
(но со Львом,по поводу рифмы, я всё же согласен) - А это ложка дёгтя, которая должна быть стимулом для создания более совершенных творений)))

----------


## aigul

Нет не согласно причём тут шоу бизнес:smile:  Это просто о человеческом тепле. О том, что человек просто иногда становится холодным и это маска!А на самом деле он готов за то, чтобы испытать любовь отдать даже вечность!:smile: 

А по поводу рифмы помоему в последнем всё нормально:confused:

----------


## aigul

Может это по детски. Может этот стих очень коротенький, но ... :Oj:  

***
Он оживает только снег сошёл,
Брызги неба - маленький подснежник.
Он очень долго ждал и к солнцу шёл,
За жизнь боролся зимний пленник.

Он долго ждал, что первое тепло
Согреет и на волю позовёт.
С ним столько силы, нежности пришло.
Он очень хрупкий, всё же он живёт!

 :Oj:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Уменьши фото и загрузи сюда.

----------


## smychok

Да я всё понял, но у меня просто появилась ассоциация на некоторые строки и я решил ей поделиться с автором)))))))))))))

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
 Да это было бы красиво! Значит тебе понравилася стих о подснежнике?:smile:  Но ведь сообщение уже не поправить:frown: .

----------


## Лев

> поправить .


Ещё раз с фото

----------


## aigul

Выполняю просьбу:smile: 

***
Он оживает только снег сошёл,
Брызги неба - маленький подснежник.
Он очень долго ждал и к солнцу шёл,
За жизнь боролся зимний пленник.

Он долго ждал, что первое тепло
Согреет и на волю позовёт.
С ним столько силы, нежности пришло.
Он очень хрупкий, всё же он живёт!
[IMG]http://*********ru/167946m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

***
Пройдусь по улице где мы
С тобой любили и мечтали,
Где фонари подарят сны,
Чтоб мы о них не забывали.

Друг друга мы с тобой нашли
На этой маленькой аллее
И долго долго рядом шли.
Я думала  "будь посмелее!".

Ну, что ты куришь и молчишь?
Давай пройдем по той аллее
И я скажу тебе опять
"Любимый, будь же посмелее!"

И город будет вновь за нас,
Но будут фонари шпионить,
А ночь для нас споёт романс.
Давай об этом будем помнить! :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

> Да я всё понял, но у меня просто появилась ассоциация на некоторые строки и я решил ей поделиться с автором)))))))))))))


Я думала о твоей ассоциации. Да мы все теряем остатки теплоты двигаясь по жизни! И это грустно!:frown:

----------


## aigul

***
Город ночной за окном
Снова гасит огни.
Ты думаешь об одном,
Пусть станут ближе они.

Теплая ночь за окном 
Снова подарит грусть
И ты напишешь стихи.
Дождливые? Ну и пусть!

----------


## aigul

Ну неужели сюда никто не заглядывал?:frown: Наверно надо подвязывать со стихами! Читают , а отзывов нет! Значит не трогают они никого!

----------


## Лев

> Дождливые? Ну и пусть!


Строчки дождливых стихов -
Влагою взмокли глаза.
Как не хватает слов,
Чтобы тебе сказать:
Кто-то заглянет сюда -
Что-то прочтёт иль прочёл.
Хочешь, пиши в стол -
Никто не увидит тогда.

----------


## aigul

> Кто-то заглянет сюда -
> Что-то прочтёт иль прочёл.
> Хочешь, пиши в стол -
> Никто не увидит тогда.


Спасибо! В стол не буду! Но обидно, что отзывов нет. Нет отзывов значит не задело:frown: .А в стол зачем писать? Лучше тогда вообще бросить! Ведь даже критических отзывов нет!

----------


## Лев

> Ведь даже критических отзывов нет!


Попробовала ты писать?
И хочешь критику узнать.
А слово хлёсткое больней
Ударов розог и ремней.
Когда же критики заглянут,
Надежды все твои завянут.
Прочти со стороны свои стихи
И критиком им будь лихим.

----------


## aigul

> Попробовала ты писать?
> И хочешь критику узнать.
> А слово хлёсткое больней
> Ударов розог и ремней.
> Когда же критики заглянут,
> Надежды все твои завянут.
> Прочти со стороны свои стихи
> И критиком им будь лихим.


Неужели всё так плохо и запущено?:frown:

----------


## aigul

Сегодня давит дипрессняк
Не вырвусь от него ни как!:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Неужели всё так плохо и запущено?


Как ты читаешь мои строки?
Я ничего в них не сказал?
Ужель они так однобоки
И скрыт ли смысла интервал?

----------


## aigul

> Попробовала ты писать?
> И хочешь критику узнать.
> А слово хлёсткое больней
> Ударов розог и ремней.
> Когда же критики заглянут,
> Надежды все твои завяну


Надежды все мои завянут
Уж если критики заглянут?
Так значит плохи мои строки!
Они наверно однобоки!? 

Это о моих стихах:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Сегодня давит


Причин грустить немало,
От них душа устала.
Болеет тело от усталости души.
Будь в Духе и тогда пиши.

----------


## aigul

Буду! :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Уж если критики заглянут?


Прошёлся я слегка по Коле,
А он обиделся до боли. 
Готова боль и ты принять?
Я критику начну писать...

----------


## PAN

> ***
> Город ночной за окном
> Снова гасит огни.
> Ты думаешь об одном,
> Пусть станут ближе они.
> 
> Теплая ночь за окном 
> Снова подарит грусть
> И ты напишешь стихи.
> Дождливые? Ну и пусть!


Это - стихи... :Aga:

----------


## Гуслик

Нет, правда, - дождливые стихи, - это уже поэзия. 
Лев строг, но справедлив. Паша - это Белинский нашего времени. Слушай их обоих, Айгуль, и всё будет хорошо. 
Если интересно моё мнение - у тебя всё впереди  в этой области. Душа есть, способности тоже - осталось добавить ремеслА. Больше читай, обращай внимание на ритм, на точность рифм. У тебя - получится.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
Услышав все твои молитвы,
В твою страничку заглянули
Ревнители Добра, не битвы.
Незло, но мудро улыбнулись.
Вот самоучка Гуслик...
Он с Краткостью, 
Сестрой таланта дружит.
А Пан, на то и Пан - молчит,
Но если он заговорит -
Не будет неуклюже.
Ты их посты внимательно прочти
И пожелания и критику учти.

----------


## aigul

> Если интересно моё мнение - у тебя всё впереди в этой области. Душа есть, способности тоже - осталось добавить ремеслА. Больше читай, обращай внимание на ритм, на точность рифм. У тебя - получится.


Спасибо! Я даже не ожидала, что так по доброму отзовутся о моих стихах!Буду ! Буду писать дальше!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
*PAN*,
 Я вас обожаю!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Я вас обожаю!


Не сотвори себе кумира...

----------


## Лисичка

*aigul*,
 а мне понравились стихи, только что-то все печальные.
***
Дождь идет
Стучит по крыше,
Сделай  музыку потише,
Я хочу услышать шум дождя.
Шепчет дождь
На ушко нежно:
- Не теряй свою надежду
И прейдет  к тебе ещё Весна.

----------


## aigul

*Лисичка*, спасибо!  Ну ,наверное, было такое настроение. Ведь стихи они не по заказу они о том , что чувствуешь.

Что  ко мне весна прийдет
Я, поверь, мне точно знаю!
Счастье и меня найдет,
Просто грустная бываю:smile:

----------


## aigul

Я позволила себе немного пофилософствовать о нереализованном  таланте и о тех кто добивается всего сам :smile:

***
Жизнь-привередливый учитель!
И у неё свои любимцы есть.
Им дарит тихую обитель,
Всех их по пальцам перечесть.

Для нас же снова бег устроит
И с бурями, и множеством потерь.
Да лишь немного приоткроет
К удаче запертую дверь.

Всё жизнь даёт своим любимцам,
Даёт таланты славу и успех.
Все получают проходимцы,
Что жить привыкли без помех.

Они всё будут у порога
Стоять и ждать, забыв совсем,
Талант он только дан от Бога,
А удержать  дано не всем.

Вот так не сделают ни шагу,
Зачем движенье ведь талант они.
И думают, что так вот сразу
Зажгутся лишь  для них огни.

А звёзды, скромно зажигаясь,
Для тех горят, кто бури перенёс,
Кто шел, от ветра не сгибаясь,
Без слабости и горьких слёз.
:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

***
Скажи смогу ли твое сердце отогреть?
Ведь я сама похолоднее льда.
Скажи, смогу любовью заболеть,
Быть с тобою рядом навсегда

Когда сама любовь моей душе смешна!
И безнадёжно крылья опустились.
Когда,  проснувшись утром у окна,
Понять, что снова заблудились.

Бог мой, зачем смотрю опять в твои глаза.
Я просто догораю, но без жизни!
Зачем блеснёт холодная слеза,
Когда судьба тоскою брызнет.

P.S. Прости, однажды мимо проходя,
      В твои забуду постучать я двери.
      Ты вспомнишь обо мне шутя,
       Решив, что больше есть потери :smile:

----------


## aigul

Шепот. Голос. Это ты.
Ты соткан из моей мечты,
Ты словно тонкий лунный свет,
Ты будто есть и будто нет.

Ты соткан из моей мечты,
А может быть они пусты?
По крышам рассыпаю ночь,
А сумрак убегает прочь.

Прогнать не сможешь лунный свет
И ты услышишь "Да" в ответ.
Я бисер соберу свечей,
Бессонный друг слепых огней.

Шепот. Голос. Призрак ты.
Быть может луч моей мечты?
Вдруг звездопады снова с крыш...
И голос твой "Меня услышь !"

----------


## Судакова Ольга

Люди, оцените творение моей молодости:
    Жаль, что лето не может продлиться
В нашем парке опять листопад
И казалось, что не возвратится
Тишина в мой заброшенный сад.

Но опять собрались к югу птицы
В желтый саван оделись леса
И деревья, как будто ресницы
Небеса- голубые глаза.

А дыханье ушедшего лета
Мне спокойно уснуть не дает
Запах мяты учуется где-то
Где-то слышно петух запоет.

И такое блаженство, как это 
Ностальгию о солнечных днях
Унесет за собой бабье лето
На своих пожелтевших губах.


                                Ольга Судакова
Жаль, что лето не может продлиться
В нашем парке опять листопад
И казалось, что не возвратится
Тишина в мой заброшенный сад.

Но опять собрались к югу птицы
В желтый саван оделись леса
И деревья, как будто ресницы
Небеса- голубые глаза.

А дыханье ушедшего лета
Мне спокойно уснуть не дает
Запах мяты учуется где-то
Где-то слышно петух запоет.

И такое блаженство, как это 
Ностальгию о солнечных днях
Унесет за собой бабье лето
На своих пожелтевших губах.


                                Ольга Судакова
Жаль, что лето не может продлиться
В нашем парке опять листопад
И казалось, что не возвратится
Тишина в мой заброшенный сад.

Но опять собрались к югу птицы
В желтый саван оделись леса
И деревья, как будто ресницы
Небеса- голубые глаза.

А дыханье ушедшего лета
Мне спокойно уснуть не дает
Запах мяты учуется где-то
Где-то слышно петух запоет.

И такое блаженство, как это 
Ностальгию о солнечных днях
Унесет за собой бабье лето
На своих пожелтевших губах.


                                Ольга Судакова
sydovit@mail.ru 
                                                 Таланты  истинны  за  критику не злятся
                                                  Их повредить она не сможет красоты                    
                                                  Одни  поддельные  цветы  дождя  боятся!

----------


## Судакова Ольга

Вот это накопировала! Что значит новичек в этом деле. 
  Извините за назойливость!

----------


## aigul

*Судакова Ольга*,
 Стихи красивые, но не проще было бы создать свою темку и там выставлять свои стихи:smile: ?

----------


## aigul

***
Как прошлого тень твой звонок:
"Привет, как дела? Как живёшь?"
И сразу на воздух рывок.
Нет!Брось! Ты меня не найдёшь.

Я сделала вид, что совсем
Тебя не узнала. Молчишь.
Волнений не выдам ни чем,
В ночи, как и я, ты не спишь.

Тебе как и мне не до сна.
Услышал ты голос родной
"Скажи как живёшь? Ты одна?"
Да нет не одна, ты ведь мой.:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Как нежный шелк трава лугов,
Пьянила, ласково звала,
Потом рубинами цветов
Края поляны убрала.

Не нужно было нам вина,
Вином была ручья вода.
Как музыкальна тишина!
Мы наслаждались ей тогда.

Я лёгким облаком хочу
Вернуться в тот хрустальный мир.
Ты слышишь я тебе шепчу,
Что подарю небес сапфир.

----------


## aigul

Пустыми глазницами смотрит окно
И свет в нём погас, там покой уж давно.
Ночами мир полон несказанных фраз,
Я не дочитаю любовный рассказ.

Нет смысла смотреть на пустое окно,
Оно как  иллюзий немое кино.
Смешаю я  краски невидимых снов
И шторы закрою, я спрячусь от слов.

Я больше не буду вот так, как вчера,
Сидеть у окна и писать до утра.
Писать о тебе,сочиняя любовь,
Ищу миражи вне реальности вновь.

----------


## aigul

И что-то стало скучно мне,
Писать не буду в тишине.

----------


## Лев

> И что-то стало скучно мне,
> Писать не буду в тишине.


Не посетила тебя Муза,
Сидящую в полночной тишине.
От творческого перегруза
Необходимо отдохнуть - поверь ты мне:smile:

----------


## aigul

> Не посетила тебя Муза,
> Сидящую в полночной тишине.
> От творческого перегруза
> Необходимо отдохнуть - поверь ты мне


Я просто утром поняла , что это никому не нужно!

----------


## Лев

> Я просто утром поняла , что это никому не нужно!


Если даже и тебе, тогда прекрати писать:smile:

----------


## aigul

Наверное так и сделаю!

----------


## aigul

Сорваться,
Для того, чтобы подняться.
Лететь,
Для того, чтобы успеть.
Искать,
Для того, чтобы  понять,
Что где-то на свете есть ты.
Мир без тебя словно край немоты.


Разбиться,
Для того, чтоб возродиться.
Уйти,
Для того, чтобы найти.
Сгореть!
Чтобы просто пеплом тлеть.
А ты мой пепел сохрани,
Как птицу Феникс в жизнь меня верни...

----------


## overload

*aigul * 
великолепная работа.
Мысли со строчками вяжутся... класс.
Завидую. Молодец, я так не умею писать.

----------


## aigul

> *aigul * 
> великолепная работа.
> Мысли со строчками вяжутся... класс.
> Завидую. Молодец, я так не умею писать.


Спасибо за отзыв. Мне очень приятно , что ты зашел в мою темку!  :Oj:   Но не преуменьшай своё уменье!  Я всегда верила , что каждый пишет о том, что у него на душе и каждый стих имеет право на существование. Мало того каждый стих лечит кому -то душу.

----------


## overload

Твои стихи не лечат, они добро несут, а это - важно и главно.
Откуда ты взяла это маяковско-гиппиусовское деление строк на такие здоровинские куски?
Где и чем училась?

----------


## aigul

Ни где я не училась.:smile:  Просто читала такие стихи. Попробовала сама и,  как вишь вот, что получилось. А вообще замысел был таков, что бы в каждое слово вложить понятие, может даже расширить его.

----------


## overload

Смогла же.
Я честно.
Пиши ещё... давай вместе попробуем, а... чё.. может, и получится!

----------


## aigul

Что ты имеешь ввиду вместе? Твоя музыка, а мои стихи? Или вместе стихи? Я не против.

----------


## overload

Давай для начала попробуем - твои стихи.
Ага?

----------


## Лев

> Как птицу Феникс в жизнь меня верни...


Вот что значит время от времени в творчестве брать тайм-аут...

----------


## overload

Среди
них-
рисуется стих,
странный,
недоперченый,
неплавный,
исчерченный - 
Стих.

----------


## aigul

*overload*, конечно попробуем. Ну тогда давай послушаю твою музыку. Или ты предпочитаешь писать музыку на текст?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, нет это значит следовать твоим советам! спасибо!

----------


## overload

*aigul*,
 Легко... глянь на cam-c-ycam.ucoz.ru - кое-что моё там есть.

----------


## aigul

Хорошо посмотрю. Спасибо. Ну , а что получиться не знаю.:smile:

----------


## aigul

*overload*, заглянула на твой сайтик !Очень понравилась "Кинолента".

----------


## aigul

Теперь немножечко Украины. 

***
Не край же серце ти моє,
Я не прошу,
Я вже благаю.
Мене відлунням відпусти,
Тобі пишу за все прости.

Мій смуток водограєм б'є.
Та я не жду,
Я пропадаю.
Не був для нас той зорепад,
Та що було, то щастя клад.

----------


## aigul

Ну я вижу Украина никого не впечатлила!:smile: 

***
Девчёнка -солнце улыбнулась,
Она, как зеркало души.
Вдруг мне сказала "Не спеши!"
И рыжим летом обернулась.

Разбрызгав краски лета лихо,
Она теплом дразнила дни.
Мне жаль, что коротки они!
И лето вновь исчезло тихо.

Девчёнка -солнце усмехнулась:
"Я же просила, не спеши!
Весною ты пока дыши."
Ушла и хоть бы оглянулась.

----------


## aigul

***
Лики чёрной и белой Изиды
Мы увидели в жизни с тобой.
Мы построили пирамиды,
Нарекли их небес высотой.

Их пустынная грусть- совершенство, 
А песок уплывал, как река.
Мы пытались хранить неумело,
Что другие несут сквозь века.

Между нами лишь острые грани
Нами созданных пирамид.
Наша жизнь словно поле брани,
Что из сфинксов ушедших обид.

----------


## PAN

> Лики чёрной и белой Изиды


Образно...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, спасибо! Мне приятно , что ты вспомнил обо мне.

----------


## aigul

***
Просто смелая, неумелая.
Скажешь дерзкая, пустотелая!
А потом присмотрись жизнь ведь теплится,
Она в маленьком сердце держится.

Смотришь слабая и ненужная,
Хоть упрямая, безоружная.
Каждый звук от тоски разрывается,
Душа словно ранами мается.

То надрывная, то тоскливая,
То вдруг злая, то молчаливая.
Может даже судьбою забытая,
Всё же в песне тобою раскрытая.

----------


## aigul

***
Пустое сердце, всё пустое!
Стучит оно "Нас было двое!"
Попала в зону отчужденья.
Прошло. Всё было навожденья.

Закрыты окна, нет дыханья,
Нет чувства через расстоянья.
Не знала смысла расставаний,
Но есть бессмысленность признаний.

Здесь веры нет! Забыты клятвы.
Всегда есть день осенней жатвы.
Пропала в море недоверья,
Себе оставив суеверья.

Пусто сердце, всё пустое!
Я вспомнила -нас было двое!
Открыла снова обречённость.
Уйду . И снова непокорность.

----------


## PAN

> Мне приятно , что ты вспомнил обо мне.


Помню всегда.....
Твои стихи меняются... это хорошо... :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Твои стихи меняются... это хорошо...


Наверное расту потихоньку. Всё в мире имеет своё развитие. Даже камень дышит.:smile: А я тем более. Мне приятно, что заметил изменения. Да и Льву за это спасибо!

----------


## aigul

Горел костер, во мне горел,
В забытом танце ритуала.
Его разжечь легко сумел,
По углям жгучим побежала.

"Беги! Танцуй!" ты мне кричал.
Огня движенья повторяя,
Дикарки душу выпускал,
Но  ангел умер, в нём сгорая.

Легко про святость забывал,
Кружился, искрами взлетая.
Так ангел нам не нужен стал,
Танцуем в тени исчезая.

Зачем нам чистая душа?
Ветрами небо разбивали.
Кружа, касались чуть дыша,
На землю звёзды рассыпали.

----------


## aigul

Я, как горная речка, по камням бегу спотыкаясь
И как горный поток разрушаю поверхность земли.
По осколкам надежд я , поверь мне, пройду улыбаясь!
На пути моём камни, а розы совсем не цвели.

Может быть разрушенья несу и ненужные чувства,
А в потоке, что с гор не бывает любви и тепла.
В горной речке заложено столько слепого безумства,
Что она если любит, то рушит вокруг всё до тла!

В моей речке , я знаю,  вода как огонь обжигает,
А источник - растаявший полный надежды ледник
И она от тепла, чтобы лёд  сохранить, убегает,
А потом превращается в тихий студеный родник.

----------


## aigul

***
Знак "одинокая душа",
На ней не зря поставлена печать.
Среди высоких стен бродила не спеша,
Зачем же ты решил её позвать!

Ей очень тяжело простить,
Что без тебя она пуста.
Осуждена на одиночество, грустить
И боль её понятна и проста.

Вдруг слов растаявший туман...
Ей хочется метаться  и кричать!
Ты оказался сном, причудливый обман,
Одну её оставил пропадать.

----------


## aigul

Две сестры, такие не похожие,
У одной глаза зелёные, как лето.
Улыбаются таким прохожие,
Про таких так песен много спето.

А другая словно ночь печальная,
И в глазах её заснежило зимою.
И не ей поётся обручальная
Песня, что написана весною.

Красотой холодной окрылённые,
Заплутавшие напишут её имя.
День и ночь, чертою разделённые,
Две души, два сердца, лёд и пламя.

----------


## Лев

> Две души, два сердца, лёд и пламя.


И лирично, и физично :flower:

----------


## aigul

:rolleyes: Спасибо!Приятно, что заметил!Рада.

----------


## aigul

Мы пытаемся заполнить страницы,
Ровный почерк, соблюдаем границы.
Не отходим от правильной строчки,
Пишем точно запятые и точки.

Но ведь жизнь не написать идеально,
Без потерь, ошибок просто банально.
Пишем судьбы, бумагу мараем ,
Будто правил написанья не знаем.

И она писала ровные строки,
Дописал ты в них соблазн и пороки,
Орфографии нарушил заветы,
Не нашел в её записках ответы.

----------


## aigul

Я нужна тебе, как дыхание,
Без любви и без покаяния.
Может быть я твоё увлечение?
Или просишь ты просто спасения?

Ты оставь облаками горькими
Те мечты, что не сбываются,
Те дождинки, что бриллиантами
От палящего солнца скрываются.

----------


## aigul

Порывы ветра. Шум дождя.
Как это всё мне надоело!
И день промокший уходя,
Уносит память прочь несмело.

На подоконнике одна
Сижу и жду грозы и чуда.
Вот вижу кто-то у окна...
Ты мне не нужен дождь-зануда!

Сквозь пальцы капли... В окнах сон...
Играют сумерки сонату.
Там в луже тополь как пижон...
Тут скоро в пору плыть фрегату!

----------


## aigul

***
Мы просто разные с тобой.
На этой маленькой планете,
На этой сфере голубой
Мы, как два полюса на свете.

Зачем опять свела судьба
Мою беду с моей мечтою?
В лицо мне крикнуть,что слаба?
Сказать, что плохо мне с тобою?

Свела, чтоб больше не звала
И тени прошлого забыла.
Из памяти чтоб прогнала,
Чтоб видела кого любила!

Чтоб мой бумажный самолёт
В открытом искреннем полёте
Тянул подольше краткий взлёт,
Но не упал на повороте.

----------


## aigul

Построишь замок на песке
И думаешь так будет вечность!
Идёшь по жизни налегке,
Мечтаешь.Путь твой- бесконечность.

Любуясь замка красотой,
Не видишь, что на побережье
Есть люди. С детской простотой
Растопчут замок твой небрежно.

Ты стиснув зубы промолчи,
Слезами обливаться хватит.
Не плачь! Не бойся! Не кричи!
Зачем напрасно силы тратить?

Ты новый замок на песке
Построй упрямо,с неохотой.
Иди по жизни налегке!
Пусть замки топчут хоть пехотой!

----------


## aigul

Пусть неумело я пишу!
И пусть корявы строчки!
Но я на этом не хочу ,
Не буду ставить точки!

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 За мэтром мэтр меня судил,
Выслушивал, критиковал...
За мэтром мэтр за мной следил,
Чтоб не терялся фраз накал,
И слов овал был безупречен,
А стих – упруг, умен и вечен...

За метром метр бежит строка,
За метром метр мелькают строфы.
И ситуация пока
Не предвещает катастрофы.
Но все ж за ямб и гекзаметр
Прости меня, мой мудрый мэтр:

Пишу как на душу легло,
Пишу как сердце возжелало,
А что строка крива и впала – 
Что ж, видно ей не повезло...
Но слышу, мэтр ворчит в тиши:
"Ну что ж поделаешь? -...Пиши..."

       Ирина Сладкова

----------


## aigul

> Пишу как на душу легло,
> Пишу как сердце возжелало,


Это точно! Так и пишу! :frown:

----------


## aigul

А разве сильный человек,
Который одинок навек?
Так в его жизни повелось,
Что не сложилось, не срослось.

Среди мерцающих витрин,
Бегущих просто в даль машин
Один в автобусе пустом
вернется он в холодный дом.

Один,всё сам! Как тот Сизиф...
Обнимет скрипки нежный гриф...
И лишь полярная звезда
Услышит плач струны тогда.

Сквозь камни бился, как родник
Он жить без помощи привык.
Друзья? О них он забывал.
Ни кто не знал, как он страдал.

Напьётся кто из родника?
Вот так и будет течь века!
Он спрятан средь высоких трав,
Он одинок и он не прав!

----------


## PAN

> Он одинок и он не прав!


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

***
Растрачена нежность,
Растоптана верность...
Только
Хрустальный бокал...

Следы от помады
Остатки услады...
Горько
От звона зеркал.

Сжимается сердце,
Потеряно солнце...
Вино,
Остатки тепла.

Разбито,осколки...
Они как иголки...
Кино,
Но не наше. Ушла...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, я так рада тебя видеть в своей темке! Соскучилась за тобой очень!

----------


## PAN

> Соскучилась


Да здесь я, здесь... :Aga:  ...:biggrin: 




> Растрачена нежность,


А вот это уже  :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  ....... Четко, технично, красиво... Поздравляю... :flower:

----------


## aigul

:Oj:  Спасибо! Я старалась. Раааботала!

----------


## aigul

Хочу сразу объяснить. С моим племянником, Романом ,мы сочиняли сказку в стиле фэнтэзи. Правда она называлась не "Звёздная пыль", а "Меч дракона Олдэра". Я недавно перечитала её (хотя она так и осталась не законченной) и мне захотелось попробовать пересказать её отрывочек в стихах. Сразу хочу объяснить Арзалук- мудрец, связанный с темными силами Кабора. Милера - королева Кабора, хранительница меча.

*Плач Милеры*
Я искала тебя, оставляя следы
На камнях и горячем песке.
Я хотела тебя уберечь от беды,
Прочитала твой знак на руке.

Поднимаю свой взгляд. Я на млечном пути.
Моё имя, любовь - это быль!
Мне сказал Арзалук, что тебя не найти
И ловлю только звёздную пыль.

"О,Милера, зачем ему меч отдала?"-
Мне кричал удивленный мудрец.
Во вселенной своей я любви не нашла
И рассталась с мечом наконец.

"Вечно будешь изгоем по звёздам бродить!-
Всё шипел разъяренный старик,-
Ты любимому меч свой должна подарить!
Это старцев завет, он велик!"

Но не знала , мой свет, что любила тебя,
Что любимого меч уведёт!
Я скрывала его от него, от себя,
Он мне только несчастья несёт!

Жду комментариев. и если понравилось продолжение следует....

----------


## PAN

> Жду комментариев.


Есть комментарий... :Aga:  
Садись и пиши сказку...
В данном случае совершенно неважно - каков сюжет, для кого, будет ли книга... Просто пиши...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, значит понравилось? Сказочница из меня получится?:smile:Или это значит не пиши стихи, переходи на сказки?

----------


## PAN

Пиши ВСЁ...
Понравилось твоё отношение к тексту... и сам стиль изложения.....

----------


## aigul

:rolleyes: Значит буду продолжать свою поэму-фэнтези! Спасибо! Заходи! :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

Послушай! Что-то рвется из души.
То может ветер, даже буря,
Волна нахлынет будто с моря,
Но вниз глаза...И сердце заглуши....

Признайся! Хочешь биться и кричать,
Чтоб просто нервы успокоить.
Пиши стихи, не нужно параноить.
В стихах уж точно можешь не молчать!

----------


## Долматинец

> * * * 
> Я на миг в руках твоих согрелась. 
> Верила, любила! Ты со мной… . 
> А жизнь над нами так смеялась! 
> Всё  вспышкой было. Он  не твой!
> 
> Сгорала словно спичка на ветру 
> И думала, что нет предела...  .
> И как же странно было по утру 
> ...


Очень красивый стих!!! :Ok:

----------


## Долматинец

> Хочу сразу объяснить. С моим племянником, Романом ,мы сочиняли сказку в стиле фэнтэзи. Правда она называлась не "Звёздная пыль", а "Меч дракона Олдэра". Я недавно перечитала её (хотя она так и осталась не законченной) и мне захотелось попробовать пересказать её отрывочек в стихах. Сразу хочу объяснить Арзалук- мудрец, связанный с темными силами Кабора. Милера - королева Кабора, хранительница меча.
> 
> *Плач Милеры*
> Я искала тебя, оставляя следы
> На камнях и горячем песке.
> Я хотела тебя уберечь от беды,
> Прочитала твой знак на руке.
> 
> Поднимаю свой взгляд. Я на млечном пути.
> ...


ОЧЕНЬ ХОРОШО!ПРИЯТНО ТАКОЕ ЧИТАТЬ .ТВОРИТЕ ДАЛЬШЕ...! :Ok:  :smile:

----------


## aigul

:rolleyes: Спасибочки за отзыв!Буду творить!

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, мне тоже понравился Плач Милеры... очень хорошо написано... точная рифма, яркие образы... молодец

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, Спасибо. Буду продолжать:smile: От тебя очень приятно получить одобрение!

----------


## Лев

> Пиши стихи, не нужно параноить.


Ной в ковчеге сохранил
Каждой твари, всех по паре.
Ной заботился, любил -
Параноил в RARe...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

:Ok:  Точно! Зархивировал всех!:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

***
Не рисуй на небе отчаянье,
Не услышишь в песне раскаянье.
Руки теплые, взгляды томные...
Мы бредём с тобой, как бездомные.

Гром гремит, жалея ушедшее,
А за ним дожди сумасшедшие.
Мы не спрячемся, не осмелимся
И печалями с лужами делимся.

Новый день, лучи нарисуются,
Солнце нагло в лужах балуется...
Не найдем здесь ни капли прошлого!
Там же было столько хорошего!:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Не рисуй на небе отчаянье,
> Не услышишь в песне раскаянье


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ух ты! Снова одобрение!:smile:

----------


## aigul

***
Хмурится с утра, всё хмурится
Небо дождём проливным.
Солнце за облаком жмурится,
Вторит грозы позывным.

Сонные проулки,сонные
Тени лазоревых крыш.
Сыпят рассветы нескромные
Злато, а ты ещё спишь!

Тихие звуки, хрустальные
Вдруг разразятся дождём.
Города драмы ментальные,
Знаешь, совсем не при чем.

----------


## aigul

Наши встречи давно-
Черно-белое кино.
Чувства есть, красок нет,
Есть пассаж и ночи цвет.

Может быть семь цветов,
Как остатки островов,
На палитре смешать
И сначала начать?

Только черного тень
Поглотила светлый день.
Как могла я не знать,
Что нельзя цвета мешать!

Все цвета вихрем вдруг...
Почернел палитры круг.
Чем раскрашу теперь
Я кино своих потерь!

----------


## LINSLI

:flower:   :flower:   :flower:  Всегда читаю твои темы и слежу за тобой... Мне нравится... Я рад что мы с тобой нашли общий язык. Постараюсь всё это довести до точки, что бы ты услышала как это звучит.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,спасибо! Игорь, конечно доведешь все до точки !  И мне очень приятно, что тебе интересны не только песенные тексты, но и мои стихи. А Лёху слушаю каждый день! Песня " Ночь"  :Ok:  . Думаю и всё остальное прозвучит шикарно!
Работы то у тебя, по-моему, хоть отбавляй! Всё озвучить ведь надо!!!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Я ранее уже выставляла "Плач Милеры" . Так вот с чего начинается эта история:

Там касалась волна золотых облаков,
Там земля с горизонтом сошлись
И мечта с высотой здесь не знают оков.
Тени зла и добра разошлись.

Странник знает-легенду Кабор сохранил:
Прячут меч властелины земли.
Блеском солнце легко этот меч ослепил,
Покорить лишь каборцы смогли.

Властелины Кабора! О,сколько ж миров
Вы жестоко смогли покорить!
Но, прекрасный Кабор, ты с душой мудрецов,
Ты способен лишь счастье дарить.

Ах, Кабор! Мир наш полон не только чудес!
Ты в теченьи веков опустел.
Тут осталась одна дочь царей и небес,
Что убить Арзалук не посмел.

Её имя -Милера, так мать нарекла,
Умирая давала ей жить.
Но тихонько ушла и с собой унесла,
Как их старец хотел погубить.

Арзалук уничтожить Милеру не смог,
Ведь она лишь хранитель меча.
Он изрёк лишь слова, что проклятия круг
Очертили. Погасла свеча...

Жду отзывов. И продолжение следует...:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Опою тебя колдовской травой,
Заберу твой сон, заберу покой.
Исцеленья нет от цыганских чар,
Если раз вкусил ворожбы нектар.

Я в степи глухой разожгу костёр,
У цыганки есть лишь цветов ковёр.
А её душа рождена пылать,
Заболеть тобой и любви желать.

Угадай любовь и движенье рук,
Я оставлю боль от душевных мук.
Ты поймай теперь ветер по степи,
Удержать меня ты не смог.Прости...

----------


## PAN

> Опою тебя колдовской травой,


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Я тебя опоила колдовскою травой.
 Никуда не денешься - 
 Влюбишься и женишься,
 Всё равно ты будешь мой...
(была в 70х песня такая)

----------


## aigul

:frown: Я её не слышала!:frown:А можно удалить этот мой стих?Лев а то плагиат получается. Как обидно.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Это не намёк на плагиат, а то сразу удалять. А вдруг песня получится?

----------


## aigul

> aigul,
> Это не намёк на плагиат, а то сразу удалять. А вдруг песня получится?


*Лев*,спасибо! А я на всякий случай уже придумала другие строки:

Я варила зелье ночью колдовской,
Заберу твой сон, заберу покой.
Исцеленья нет от цыганских чар,
Если раз вкусил ворожбы нектар.

Я в степи глухой разожгу костёр,
У цыганки есть лишь цветов ковёр.
А её душа рождена пылать,
Заболеть тобой и любви желать.

Угадай любовь и движенье рук,
Я оставлю боль от душевных мук.
Ты поймай теперь ветер по степи,
Удержать меня ты не смог.Прости...

Или ещё вариант:

Я варила зелье на семи ветрах,
И с тобою буду даже в твоих снах.
Исцеленья нет от цыганских чар,
Если раз вкусил ворожбы нектар.

Я в степи глухой разожгу костёр,
У цыганки есть лишь цветов ковёр.
А её душа рождена пылать,
Заболеть тобой и любви желать.

Угадай любовь и движенье рук,
Я оставлю боль от душевных мук.
Ты поймай теперь ветер по степи,
Удержать меня ты не смог.Прости...

:rolleyes: Хотя если честно то про колдовскую траву мне больше нравится. Сегодня залезла в интернет , так там это словосочетание многие используют. Как считаешь может пусть первый вариант?

----------


## aigul

Ты строг,
Но как ты мог
в поэзии ценить лишь новизну?!

Цени ...
Круши мой слог!
А в новом ты не видишь кривизну!

Смешно
И грустно мне,
Романтика растерзана и вот...

Сей стих
Пишу тебе!
Всё здесь как хочешь ты! слов наворот!

----------


## aigul

Опубликовала этот стих и вдруг подумала, что нужно объяснить. Ребята, форумчане, этот стих ни коим образом вас не касается.Я просто была зла на одного рецензента.  Ваше мнение мне всегда дорого и всегда ценно.

----------


## Лев

> была зла на одного рецензента


Зла не держи к рецензенту...
Лучше держи удар.
Пользуйся каждым моментом
И совершенствуй свой дар.

----------


## aigul

> Зла не держи к рецензенту...
> Лучше держи удар.
> Пользуйся каждым моментом
> И совершенствуй свой дар.


Да всё уже в стихе выплеснула. Теперь буду карабкаться дальше:smile: !

----------


## PAN

> буду карабкаться дальше


 :Ok:  ...

----------


## aigul

Я смотрю в твои глаза
И любовь в них пытаюсь найти...
В них них пустой темноты полоса
И ты хочешь быстрей уйти.

Я сама виновата во всём, 
В том, что ты ветер теперь.
Я всё время мечтала о нем,
А теперь закрываешь ты дверь.

Я любила небес облака
И тебя их учила любить,
И я знала мой милый тогда,
Без ветра мне вовсе не жить.

Вот так я писала в 18 лет :smile:

----------


## aigul

У нас так и не было лета,
Была лишь холодная вьюга,
Застывшие окна морозцем
Проглянут, окрасятся солнцем.

Скупая  промерзшая стужа.
Холодные дни- это кража,
Минуты вдвоём воровали,
До летних ночей доживали.

Опять испытания мая,
Истома зимы . Не жила я.
Нас странно тепло разлучает,
Дороги смешно заплутает.

----------


## aigul

Встречи, разлуки и вздохи-
Это лишь малый крохи.
Всё, что от нас нам досталось!
Храню только самую малость.

Память уже не стучится
С сердцем закрытым проститься
Хочет и ждёт там за гранью,
Выставлена на поруганье.

Просто поджаривал время
Будто подсолнуха семя,
Ей даже этого мало!
Сжирает остатки устало.

Крохи у слёз отвоюю,
Памяти дам отступную,
Наши оставлю крупицы,
Потянутся дней вереницы.

----------


## aigul

Иду по улицам неброским.
У модных тополей причёски,
Как будто африканцев дреды,
В пуху газоны, словно пледы.

"Ну словно зимы возвернулись!"-
Прохожие переглянулись.
Невинный белый "снег" заплачет.
Горит от спички, не иначе...

----------


## overload

Айгулинка!!!
Здоровински, сударушка!
Прочитал - очень понравилось.
Рифма у тебя хорошая и сильная. А темы - вечные.И где ты их берёшь?..
Тока не говори, что в вечности... Все мы там.

----------


## aigul

> Айгулинка!!!
> Здоровински, сударушка!
> Прочитал - очень понравилось.
> Рифма у тебя хорошая и сильная. А темы - вечные.И где ты их берёшь?..
> Тока не говори, что в вечности... Все мы там.
> __________________


*overload*, спасибо! Темы?Из жизни моей:smile:  Очень приятно было прочитать , что рифма сильная!  Стараюсь, и не скажу , что легко даётся.

----------


## aigul

Перечитала утром стих и увидела опечатку:frown:  В общем это звучит так:

Встречи, разлуки и вздохи-
Это лишь малые крохи.
Всё, что от нас нам досталось!
Храню только самую малость.

----------


## aigul

На пьедестал меня не надо возводить!
Попробуй просто на руках носить,
Любить , как женщину земную,
Как есть,такую. Вот такую...

На млечный путь с тобой всё выше восхожу.
Там пусто, там я без тебя брожу...
Звездою утренней не делай,
Не стану я зарницей смелой.

Я вдохновеньем быть хочу, не божеством.
Глаза твои я завяжу шарфом,
чтоб понял-женщина земная.
Прости меня , но я такая.

----------


## PAN

> Как есть,такую. Вот такую...


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, да, такую как есть и любите!!!!:smile:  Спасибо!

----------


## Лев

> Я вдохновеньем быть хочу,


Хотел представить на мгновенье - 
Моё, Айгуль, ты вдохновенье.
Но вспомнил я без всякой лести,
С тобой мы пишем песни вместе :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Хотел представить на мгновенье -
> Моё, Айгуль, ты вдохновенье.
> Но вспомнил я без всякой лести,
> С тобой мы пишем песни вместе


*Лев*,ого! Ну как ты точно заметил :Ok:  

Ах, Лев! Спасибо , что хоть на мгновенье
Представил ты- я  вдохновенье!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, привет! Сегодня встречался с Лёхой. Постарается в ближайшее время записать пару песен на твои слова. Он хотя не лирик как я, но стихи ему понравились.Сказал легко ложатся, красивые текста и дают ему для импровизации новые возможности. Так что ждём...

----------


## aigul

Урааааа! Я буду ждать с нетерпением!!!!:biggrin: Лёхе привет и вдохновения! :Oj:  И тебе тоже . Настраивайся на новые композиции! :Ok:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, не забудь выложить новые песни! С удовольствием послушаю :smile:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Хотя если честно то про колдовскую траву мне больше нравится


*aigul*, так и оставь... 




> Угадай любовь и движенье рук,
> Я оставлю боль от душевных мук.


А вот, если так

Угадай разлуку в движеньях рук,
Нестерпима боль от душевных мук....? :smile: 




> А её душа рождена пылать,
> Заболеть тобой и любви желать.


А ее душа рождена пылать,
И болеть тобой и любви желать
P.S. просто, чтобы согласовать... потому что все глаголы здесь будут одного (несовершенного вида - что делать) А заболеть - это совершенный... что сделать... и выбивается из контекста.




> Если раз вкусил ворожбы нектар.


Тут бы что нибудь поменять... или вместо ворожбы... или вместо нектрара другое слово... по моему лучше бы ворожбу заменить... Потому что она нектар скорее для колдуньи... :) она его вкусила... а герой - лишь последствия этого на себе испытывает
Это интересное стихотворение, мне понравилось... Ты не против, что я так подробно?

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*, спасибо за подробный разбор моего творения!:smile: . Но именно любовь нужно угадать в движении рук и удержать цыганку. Строка "И болеть тобой и любви желать" я постеснялась поставить "и" два раза и  поэтому написала "заболеть  тобой и любви желать" . Потом, как я думаю, звук "и" нехорош для вокалиста, а это в будущем будет песня (я надеюсь,уже есть наброски). А нектар он ведь сладкий и от него трудно отказаться, поэтому и использовала это слово. 
  Танечка, но за замечания спасибо! Учту. Даже приятно ведь до тебя никто так подробно, с филологическим взглядом не разбирал мои стихи :Ok:

----------


## AlIsa_S

Пожалуйста  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Холодная и робкая луна
Навечно небу отдана.
Ночами с мириадами огней
Всё спорит: "Чья любовь сильней?"

Всё ищет, ждёт небесную любовь,
То сгинет, то родится вновь.
Она ревнует небо, я тебя,
Ревнуем к капельке дождя!

Ревную даже я к своим глазам...
Слова "Тебя я не отдам!"
Ты будто лишь для них сейчас сказал,
Тонул в глазах и  погибал.

----------


## PAN

> Холодная и робкая луна


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## PAN

Слышу музыку...

----------


## aigul

Пахнет лето жухлой листвой.
Этот запах пронизан тоской,
А по улицам румба гуляет
И не сна, не покоя не знает.

Сумрак кружит, город молчит,
Снова танца мотив зазвучит.
Ночь мерцания сказку покажет,
Румба яркими ритмами смажет.


Лев, я всё таки её переделала!!!!:smile:

----------


## aigul

> Слышу музыку...


Правда? Считаешь это песенно?

----------


## Лев

> И не сна, не покоя не знает.


И нИ сна, нИ покоя...

----------


## PAN

> Считаешь это песенно?


Считаю, что в тебе и этих строках есть музыка... Это хорошо...  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,Павел! Спасибо большое!  :Oj:  Ты так умеешь поддержать!!!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,  ну извините за ошибку!!!:confused: Сама не знаю, как так получилось!:eek:Опять обломчик! ((((:

----------


## aigul

Ты слышишь музыку во мне...
Она наверно в каждом вздохе,
В глазах и в нежности, во сне,
В моих волнениях, тревоге.

Ты слышишь звуки вдалеке...
Так плачет ива, песни льются.
К колючей ласковой щеке
Ладонь захочет дотянуться.

Как жаль, что не моя рука,
Всего лишь ветра дуновенье...
Моя мелодия легка,
Я просто воздуха движенье.

Запомни музыку мою,
Её услышишь каждой клеткой.
Твою печаль в ней узнаю...
Смотри, я ива с тонкой веткой.

Specially for PAN:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Specially for


 :Laie 54:  ...

----------


## aigul

Бунтарство-синоним силы?
Покорность- синоним слабости?
Живём бунтуя рвём жилы,
Не зная побед и радости.

При свете огней. Жизнь - сцена...
Мятежность-игра артистичная.
Всё это себе измена
Безсовестно прозаичная.

Покорность - ума синоним?
Бунтарство - синоним глупости?
Об искренности не помним
Бунтуем не видя пропасти.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Браво! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, браво! Как звучит! Я же так зазвездиться могу!:smile:

----------


## aigul

Полночный разговор с тобой...
Всё в нашей жизни изменилось.
Спираль судьбы закручена дугой
И наше эхо повторилось.

Ты каждый след потерь сожги...
Слова какие-то тугие.
Так значит не оплачены долги,
Раз мы вернулись, но другие.

И нет вселенской высоты,
С которой мы на нас смотрели.
Не будет той кристальной чистоты,
С какой глаза мои горели.

А мы опять сюда пришли,
Но продолженья ждать не смею.
Мы тут осколки мрамора нашли,
С меня ты делал Галатею.

----------


## Лев

> Лев, браво! Как звучит! Я же так зазвездиться могу!


Попробуй только: "С неба звёздочку достану и в чернилах утоплю":biggrin: 




> С меня ты делал Галатею.


Обтёсываешься понемногу... :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

И что за мной никто не соскучился за дни моего отсутствия?:frown:

----------


## aigul

Сегодня снова дождь, гроза,
А у тебя жара и море.
Волны прибрежной полоса,
У нас же улочки в миноре.

А дождь мне от тебя письмо
Принёс и каплями небрежно
Бросает буквы на стекло,
Смывая тут же их поспешно.

Но мне от этого тепло,
В словах пытаюсь разобраться.
И надо ж буквам, как назло,
С водою дождевой смешаться!

----------


## aigul

Ты говорил мне "Ты моя..."
Кто ж я? Взошедшая заря?
Твоя любовь? А может... может...?
Да говори же, сердце гложет!
Я не люблю обрывки фраз!
Всё мне скажи теперь! Сейчас!
И глупый зуммер в трубке снова...
Скажи заветные три слова!
Ну молви, кто я для тебя?
Мне будет легче ждать любя.

----------


## AlIsa_S

> А у тебя...


ЗдОрово... вот практически готовая песня... второе четверостишие можно использовать, как припев...

----------


## aigul

*AlIsa_S*,ну да точно! Надо тогда подумать над третьим куплетом.:smile: Спасибо!

----------


## aigul

С грацией тигра в пропасть прыжок,
Страх перед бездною давит висок,
Но к отступленью отрезан был путь.
В бездну прыжок-откровенная жуть.

С гордостью тигра сделан был шаг,
Но в чёрной дыре мечты саркофаг.
Чувство вины, ради славы бросок,
Чтоб не услышать заплечный смешок.

Слава без боли разрушит мечту,
Просто запрячет прыжка пустоту.
Пусть этот миг был прекрасный расчет.
Тиграм судьба предъявляет свой счёт.

----------


## Лев

> Тиграм судьба предъявляет свой счёт.


Тигры и львы на прекрасной планете
Судьбе покорятся, хотя и не дети.
Кто их судьба? - С ружьём человек.
Долго бы жили, да короток век...

----------


## aigul

Да, всех легче кошке,
Любимицей быть.
И лежать на подушке.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Картина моя. Там размытое поле,
Там птица летала всё радуясь воле.
Я молча стою... Не узнала творенья,
Внесла ностальгия свои измененья.

Легли на картину печальные тени,
Пред полем с тоскою паду на колени,
Зачем так печально колышутся ветки,
Дороги по полю, как черные метки.

И холст уничтожен, лохмотья остались,
Что раньше души или сердца касались.
То были надежды ушедшей эскизы,
Теперь лишь стена и пустые карнизы.

----------


## aigul

С тяжелым сердцем дни проходят,
Сама не знаю почему.
То сплин и грусть за мною бродят-
Отрава сердцу моему.

За что же душу на разрывы,
За что мучений этих яд...
Ну, что ж минуты терпеливы,
Отсчитывают дни подряд.

Они по капле, по секунде
Всё тянут, тянут жизнь мою.
И свет, запутанный в корунде,
Я солнцу молча отдаю.

Пусть поиграет, безразлично...
Внутри я отблески ловлю,
Грань оплетая поэтично,
Слегка душою покривлю.

Вот так вот, на разрывы душу,
Как этот день пройдет, отдам.
Эфирный я покой нарушу
И атмосферу пополам!

----------


## PAN

> Эскиз


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ну где же ты так долго пропадал!:smile: 

Кстати в первом варианте "Эскиза " были  строчки звучали так:

Легли на картину печальные тени,
Пред полем рыдая паду на колени,
Зачем так печально колышутся ветки,
Дороги по полю, как черные метки.

Но я решила, что это пафосно и постеснялась так написать.

----------


## PAN

> я решила, что это пафосно и постеснялась так написать.


Зря...
Пиши, что есть на душе...

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Легли на картину печальные тени,
> Пред полем рыдая паду на колени,
> Зачем так печально колышутся ветки,
> Дороги по полю, как черные метки.


Так сильнее строки... и впечатление от стиха сильнее... Мне понравилось...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
*AlIsa_S*,
 спасибо! Теперь буду писать только то , что на душе, не стесняясь своих эмоций.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Мы нашего счастья с тобою
Не выдержим, просто согнёмся.
Рассыпемся грустью святою,
Боязнью забвенья прольемся.

Давно счастье тяжестью стало,
Не наши они... эти роли.
Оно нас любить перестало,
Любовь разделило на доли.

Любви получили мы части,
Поставь на весы то, что было,
Отбрось обнаженные страсти
И сразу легко и уныло.

Бездумно опять наизнанку
Мы вывернем мысли. Как глупо!
Нам небо бросает приманку
И будет прощание скупо.

----------


## aigul

Гладь украшалась блуждающим светом,
Лунь серебром рассыпалась,
Может когда-то  мы вспомним об этом,
Пена с песком целовалась.

Всё это было, а может осталось.
Теплый песок под ногами.
Нам показалось, нам просто мечталось,
Грезилось море ночами.

Нити сплеталось и скатертью лунной
Волны к причалу стелились.
Крики ночные той птицы безумной
Слышали . Просто приснились.

Тайной лазурью струились закаты,
Высь превращалась в реальность.
Это играли ночные пассаты,
Руша миров гениальность.

----------


## Nonna

*aigul*,
 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Nonna*,спасибо! :smile: Вот у меня и ещё один читатель появился! Заходи в гости почаще!

----------


## aigul

Затишье лесов, сладкий воздух, густой
От запаха мёда и липы.
Осталась тут Леля травой молодой
И старого ясеня скрипы.

И словно забытые боги славян
Стоят одиноко деревья-
Охранники солнцем залитых полян
Собрали  лесные поверья.

Лес Сварогу станет, как храм золотой
И вновь пробуждая рассветы,
Забытые Боги хранят здесь покой
И русской природы заветы.

Ну можете меня закидать помидорками  :Aga:  . Но сама не знаю, как  написалось про богов славянских.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Ты не думай, что я одинока.
Я с тобою, я рядом! Ты слышишь
Эхо звуков моих, эхо взгляда
И живу зная, всё таки дышишь.

Я не думаю , что одинока,
Просто чувствую, всё таки были.
Я разлуки напьюсь словно яда,
Наши дни возвращаю из пыли.

Ты не думай, что мы одиноки.
Между нами как нити дороги,
Словно связаны мы заклинаньем.
Оно мысли, обрывки и слоги.

Это окна без нас одиноки.
Им без нас даже небо невзрачно.
Кратко вспыхнут они восклицаньем
И погаснут безликие мрачно.

----------


## aigul

Отпусти меня,
Чтоб я была счастливой.
Отпусти любя
По осени дождливой.

Не ищи любовь,
Она давно остыла.
Только стынет кровь
От слов, что я забыла.

Улетаю в даль
Я птицею ночною,
А любви мне жаль
И слёзы я не скрою.

Улетаю я,
Но души мы родные.
Ты прости меня,
Что раны рву живые!

----------


## PAN

> Затишье лесов...





> Ты не думай...





> Отпусти меня...


Очень разные... Это хорошо...

 :flower:  ... (Читаю всё...:wink: ...:biggrin: )

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, боже мой ! Как я скучала без тебя! Спасибо! Ты знаешь хоть у тебя нет в этом разделе своей темы, но он без тебя пуст! Как в песне:

Без тебя дом мой пуст,
Как в снегу розовый куст! :Oj:

----------


## aigul

Не позволяй,
Чтоб просто взгляд назад
Желанье подарил вернуться.
А время все бежало наугад,
Не смей, твердила, оглянуться...

Да не ропщу,
Лишь с прошлым мне не дай
Туманом забытья смешаться.
Труднее с каждым днем сказать "прощай!",
Уйти и смело улыбаться.

Я не прошу,
В мечтах лишь смысл ищу,
Но страшно, если бесполезно.
О сделанном цинично погрущу,
Отдамся логике железной.

Не проживай,
Но брошен взгляд назад...
И как не трудно возвращаться,
Я мысли собираю невпопад,
Чтоб снова звездам улыбаться...

----------


## Лев

> Чтоб снова звездам улыбаться...


Кто хочет звёздам улыбаться,
Пусть снимет тяжкий груз с души.
Конечно надо постараться,
Смотря на звёзды из тиши...
Когда гармония в душе
Заполнит всю тебя,
Улыбкой милой до ушей
Ты поделись любя...

----------


## aigul

> Когда гармония в душе
> Заполнит всю тебя,
> Улыбкой милой до ушей
> Ты поделись любя...


Спасибо! Ты же знаешь, что у меня сейчас почти, ну почти, всё в порядке!:smile: А улыбаться , это завсегда пожалуйста!:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Я за тебя пойду войной,
С самой судьбою спорить стану.
Улыбкой тёплой и родной
Меня согрей и я застану.

На плечи хрупкие твои
Не нужно больше снегопада.
Слова напрасны о любви,
Пусть не звучат, прошу не надо!

Слова поблекнут, как туман,
Рассеяны под нежным взглядом.
Сплетали руки нить в роман
Проталины со снегопадом.

Я за тебя пойду войной,
По снегу босиком шагаю.
Проталины оставь весной,
По ним следы твои узнаю.


P.S. Это стих написан от мужского лица. Просто помечтала. Ведь каждая девушка, женщина мечтает о таких словах в свой адрес...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Меня согрей и я застану.


Что это означает?

----------


## aigul

Ой извините ! Опечатка! "растану". Комп изменил  сам, испортил впечатление от стиха!:frown:

----------


## Лев

> Опечатка! "растану".


...тоже непонятно, может "расстаю"...

----------


## aigul

Я за тебя пойду войной,
С самой судьбою спорить буду.
Улыбкой тёплой и родной
Меня согрей и всё забуду.

На плечи хрупкие твои
Не нужно больше снегопада.
Слова напрасны о любви,
Пусть не звучат, прошу не надо!

Слова поблекнут, как туман,
Рассеяны под нежным взглядом.
Сплетали руки нить в роман
Проталины со снегопадом.

Я за тебя пойду войной,
По снегу босиком шагаю.
Проталины оставь весной,
По ним следы твои узнаю.

Ну вот переделала строчку.:smile: теперь думаю лучше.

----------


## aigul

Серебряный снег забытого сна,
Его рассыпая летит тишина
И имя твоё- нераскрытая тайна моя
В ладонях песок, стекающий в даль,
А время застыло, на окнах вуаль,
Уснет под покровом ночным замирая, земля.

Серебряный снег, осколки тепла
В плену остаются, сгорая до тла.
Открытые окна и тень убегает твоя.
Касаешься неба нежной рукой,
Ночная река скроет день глубиной,
А мир, там где есть ты и я, это сказка моя.

----------


## LINSLI

> Серебряный снег забытого сна,
> Его рассыпая летит тишина
> И имя твоё- нераскрытая тайна моя
> В ладонях песок, стекающий в даль,
> А время застыло, на окнах вуаль,
> Уснет под покровом ночным замирая, земля.
> 
> Серебряный снег, осколки тепла
> В плену остаются, сгорая до тла.
> ...


*Лена*, обещать не могу. Если получится то попробую. Я не такой проффи как ты в этом деле... делаю долго...Если есть какие-нибудь песни приблизительно как тебе хотелось то вышли.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, спасибо за профи, но я  не профи(хотя мне это лестно).Я просто пишу.:smile: Я полностью полагаюсь на твоё чутьё. Твори! Вдохновения тебе!:smile:

----------


## aigul

Белоснежный сад весной,
Чуть тронут утреннею дымкой.
Растворен туман  седой,
Теплом ушел в печали зыбкой.

Отцветает дивный сад,
Как наших дней воспоминанье,
Словно был цветенью рад,
Хранил томительно молчанье.

Лебединых два крыла
Из лепестков, вдруг закруживших.
Их сохранить ты не смогла,
Цветов весны уже отживших.

Лебединый вальс весной-
Опавший цвет любви ожившей.
Невесомый ветер злой
Сорвет покров с уже любившей.

----------


## anatoliy42

aigul, ось і я ознайомився з Вашою творчістю. Не знаю, як кому, а мені дуже сподобалось, просто ДУЖЕ! Щоб таке творити потрібно пережити це все (на мою думку), Творіть! Творіть! Творіть!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*anatoliy42*,дякую! Ласкаво просимо до моєї сторінки! Так, згодна, потрібно пережити. Кожний вірш це якась сходинка в душі або в житті. Ще раз дякую!:smile:

----------


## anatoliy42

радий, що така чарівна жіночка має таке велике і прекрасне серце! Чекаю з нетерпінням наступних Ваших поезій! До зустрічей на форумі! P.S. Ви часом не з Бахчисараю?

----------


## aigul

Ні, Анатолій. Я , як не дивно, з Луганської області, м. Рубіжне.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Отдохни, ты устала совсем.
"Душа в отпуске"-сказано всем.
Она просто тихонечко спит
И на сердце табличка висит...

Не буди! Её сон не глубок.
Даже чистого счастья глоток
Вырвет бурей из чуткого сна
И опять беспокойна она.

Ты закрой эту дверь на засов,
Пусть она не услышит шагов.
Беспокойные мысли гони,
Ты усни и с душой отдохни.

Душа в отпуске, пусть отдохнет,
А потом все вернется, прийдет.
Дай набраться её сил, не грусти,
Потом в новую даль отпусти.:smile:

----------


## aigul

По маленьким невзрачным улочкам
Пройду вальяжною походкой.
Любовь я разложу по полочкам...
По небу месяц бродит лодкой.

И снова силуэт закрученный,
Туманится дым сигаретный.
Рисует мне мотив заученный
Мой блюз забытый и запретный.

Забытая любовь заношена,
Как дым последней сигареты.
Она рукой ещё не брошена
И снова сорваны запреты.

----------


## PAN

> Я за тебя пойду войной,


 :Aga:  ...

----------


## aigul

На крышах закат написал мою тень.
Он снова уйдет и закончится день...
Открою окно
И ночное крыло
Заберет унесет ее в даль
И с нею печаль.

Над городом снов заскучаю опять,
А тень в зеркалах захотела летать...
Ее отпущу
И уже не грущу...
Я забуду тебя, мне не жаль...
С тобой и печаль.

Пусть дым от костра нарисует мотив...
Луна улыбнется "какой примитив..."
Но я ей спою
Эту песню свою
Пусть уносит мелодию в даль...
Её мне не жаль.

----------


## Лев

> Пусть дым от костра нарисует мотив...


Очень хорошо :flower:

----------


## PAN

> На крышах закат...


Песня...

----------


## aigul

Встрепенулась крылом птица вольная,
Вспоминала ее степь раздольная.
В клетку поймана птица, ранена
И глаза ее затуманены.

Бьется сердце так часто, испугано...
Ей бы в небо лететь, все поругано...
Только клетка сжимает тесная,
Золотая... даже чудесная!

Не дают тебе раны глубокие
Скрыться в небе в просторы широкие.
Держит прутьями клетка крепкая
Да веревка на крыльях цепкая.

Не тоскуй ты моя птица смелая,
Жизнь не черная, даже не белая.
Заживут твои крылья сильные
И разрушишь ты путы пыльные.

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
*PAN*,
 Спасибо мои родные!!!!:smile:

----------


## пятачок

Привет! Аigul, вот просто ради прикола, зайди в мою темку на первую страницу. Я про "Птицу" твою. Надо же, как сходятся мысли у людей. А я ведь свою еще в 9 классе написала. Свобода, вот чего нам всем не хватает...Спасибо за стихи!

----------


## Лев

*пятачок*,
 Пространство едино для всех и бывают потрясающие совпадения, но...
к сожалению был, есть и будет плагиат:frown:

----------


## aigul

*пятачок*,вот это да! Ну что ж наверное прийдётся попросить модеров удалить мой стих:frown:

----------


## aigul

Встрепенулась крылом птица вольная,
Вспоминала ее степь раздольная.
В клетку поймана птица, ранена
И глаза ее затуманены.

Бьется сердце так часто, испугано...
Ей бы в небо лететь, все поругано...
Только клетка сжимает тесная,
Золотая... даже чудесная!

Не дают тебе раны глубокие
Скрыться в небе в просторы широкие.
Держит прутьями клетка крепкая
Да веревка на крыльях цепкая.

Не тоскуй ты моя птица смелая,
Жизнь не черная, даже не белая.
Заживут твои крылья сильные
И разрушишь ты путы пыльные.

Ты на волю в поле бескрайнее
Полетишь,позовешь утро раннее
Прикоснешься мечтой высокою,
Обратишься точкой далёкою

Прямо к солнцу с рассветами сонными...
Будут крылья твои опаленными...
А пока лишь глаза печальные,
В мыслях- солнце,воля фатальная

Лев, это полная версия . Прочитайте и если это плагиат, попрошу модеров удалить!:frown:Но писала это я сама и даже не заглядывала в тему Пятачка.(((( И это моё первое и последнее стихотворение про пернатых!

----------


## Лев

> Лев, это полная версия . Прочитайте и если это плагиат, попрошу модеров удалить!Но писала это я сама и даже не заглядывала в тему Пятачка.(((( И это моё первое и последнее стихотворение про пернатых!


Не будь категоричной и внимательно читай написанное :flower:

----------


## aigul

:smile: *Лев*,
 ты же знаешь какая я вспыльчивая. Извини за категоричность и невнимательность:rolleyes: !

----------


## aigul

А счастья монетки растрачены!
Остались жизни купюры...
Фортуной мы все одурачены
Играли её увертюры.

О, браво, прекрасно, брависсимо!
Мы роли свои любили
От ангелов мы независимо
Играя в любовь, просто жили.

Они нам бросали блестящие
Монетки- капли удачи...
За эти монеты звенящие
Просили купюрами сдачи...

----------


## aigul

Слышен птичий крик,
Словно знак беды...
Белой тени блик,
Выйди из воды!

Облаком живым,
Силою земли,
Зеркалом кривым
Образ отвели...

Чтобы всё забыл,
Просто шел вперед...
Чтобы след остыл,
Как росы налет...

Силою воды
Облик отрази,
Вспышкою грозы
Сердце порази...

Дни сплетают ночь,
Слышен снова зов...
Ты уходишь прочь,
Ты покинешь кров.

Путается нить 
Кружевом дорог...
Возвращайся жить,
Раз любить не смог.

----------


## aigul

Молчание несносно равнодушно
И робость -гадкая, ненужная струна.
С тобой, мой мальчик, просто душно...
Она же осень, любит быть одна.

Одна... Прости задумчивую тихость.
Желанье нежно , неумело покорять.
Она в себе таила дикость,
Пыталась от тебя её скрывать.

И взгляд, вдруг брошенный украдкой...
Не жди...и жесты лишь актерская игра.
Но ты же молод, мальчик  сладкий,
Она же осень-нелюбви пора.

----------


## aigul

Где-то между небом и землей
Потеряла голос твой родной.
Был он одиноким в высоте
И шептал мне о своей мечте

Как мне без тебя рассвет любить?
Без меня и ты не сможешь жить.
Млечный путь, как мост через века,
Времени бегущего река.

Ход часов твоих остановлю,
Только тихий шепот уловлю.
Я прошу сквозь время дотянись,
Звездным ветром губ моих коснись.

Ты пройди по звездам в вышине,
Прожигая мысли обо мне.
Позови меня , не потеряй...
Во вселенной голос мой узнай.

----------


## Лев

> Ты пройди по звездам в вышине,
> Прожигая мысли обо мне.
> Позови меня , не потеряй...
> Во вселенной голос мой узнай.
> __________________


Я пройду по звёздам в тишине,
Вспоминая только о тебе.
Позову тебя, но только знай -
Голос вдруг заглушит водограй:smile:

----------


## aigul

> Я пройду по звёздам в тишине,
> Вспоминая только о тебе.
> Позову тебя, но только знай -
> Голос вдруг заглушит водограй:smile:


Спасибо , Лев! Обо мне вспоминай!:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> А счастья монетки растрачены!
> Остались жизни купюры...
> Фортуной мы все одурачены
> Играли её увертюры.
> 
> О, браво, прекрасно, брависсимо!
> Мы роли свои любили
> От ангелов мы независимо
> Играя в любовь, просто жили.
> ...



Очень понравилось!  :flower:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, спасибо! Заходи почаще!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Коридор из тысячи свечей,
Где-то там за стенами любовь...
Путь длинною в миллион ночей
Выбираем и проходим вновь.

Пусть он будет тяжелей, длинней,
И проходишь множество дорог.
Знай же, будешь во сто крат сильней,
Если путь свой сам пройти ты смог.

И платить за все ты будешь сам,
Не затушишь свечи- не дойти!
Лабиринт пройдешь, назло врагам
Только бы дорогу ту найти!

Там за стенами трепещет свет,
Ты беги сквозь тысячи свечей,
Но назад возврата просто нет
По пути , что миллионы дней.

----------


## aigul

Облаками спрятано небо,
Тут ветра застывали без сил.
Мы летали, верили слепо,
Но об этом никто не просил.

В мире страсти , грубых материй
Перед выбором снова стою...
Что за далью?Снова потери?
И опять буду я на краю.

Жду, что станут руки как крылья,
И свободы у птиц попрошу,
Я расстанусь с пеплом и пылью.
Ну и пусть на земле нагрешу.

Мне грехов прощенья не надо,
Пусть дожди проливные пройдут,
Разрушая неба преграды,
Остальное простят и поймут.

----------


## PAN

> Заклинание


 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,спасибо ! 
Что обо мне не забываешь. 
Ну  всё же где  ты пропадаешь?:smile:

Хоть в личку напиши. Мне интересно.

----------


## aigul

Пятачок однажды натолкнула меня на эту тему. Много конечно написано о русалках стихов, ну вот и я попробовала.

Билась волна о прибрежные камни,
Тень за уступом скалистым.
Голос звучал заколдованный тайной,
Лился лучом серебристым.

Видно в глазах этих море печали,
Снова обманута будет,
Звезды Русалочке боль предсказали,
Люди жестоко осудят.

Быть осужденной навеки толпою,
С жизнью прощалась и пела:
"С солнцем рассталась и только с тобою,
Только твоей быть хотела!"

Песню услышав вновь ведьма шептала:
"Сердце твое разобьется!".
Ведьма Русалку с бедой повенчала,
Горем любовь обернется.

Пеною станет, с любовью прощаясь,
Будет невестой морскою.
Плачет Русалка, но вовсе не каясь,
Вновь уведет за собою.

Вновь за собою того, кто посмеет
Бедной Русалки коснуться.
В омут морской кто любить не умеет,
Больше ему не вернуться

Спрячет тоску в своем взгляде зеленом,
В каждой минуте прощанье,
Боль каменеет в горе соленом...
Это ее оправданье.

----------


## aigul

На окне, в подъезде, просто брошены
Блеклые, увядшие цветы...
В сердце мое двери заколочены
И за ними ночи пустоты.

Ты прости, что я была беспечная
И что в жизни счастья не нашла,
Что моя дорога бесконечная,
И что я в молчании ушла.

Ты прости, но сердце моё слабое,
В нем любви не хватит на двоих.
Очень жаль , что ты не понял главное-
Привкус яда на губах моих.

----------


## LINSLI

*Лена*,...На окне, в подъезде, просто брошены
Блеклые, увядшие цветы...меня сразили,  прочитал всё, но именно эти строки меня задели...пока не знаю почему...?

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, вот если задели это прекрасно! Значит удались строки!:smile:Спасибо!!!!

----------


## aigul

Отраженье миров зазеркальных
Словно нити стекла и света,
Близнецов порождая банальных,
Проникают, теряются где-то...

Кто-то образы создал и смело
Заплетает смерч во вселенной.
Он хотел, чтобы сердце горело
И с душою сливалось нетленной.

Кто-то ставит на образ капканы,
Кривит зеркалом отраженье...
Убивает гротески нирваны
Этот жалкий близнец-искривленье.

Искажение выйдет на волю,
Будет жить оно отражаясь,
Поползёт по зеркальному полю,
В новых образах снова нуждаясь...

----------


## aigul

Солнцем рубиновым день разгорался,
С ночью расстался ковыль...
Кто-то вернулся, а кто-то прощался, 
Кто-то сгорал, кто-то жил...

Ангел уходит, а крылья оставил,
Славу небес предавать.
Падшие ангелы, кто вас заставил
Людям любовь отдавать...

Воздух дрожит тишиной предрассветной,
Запах полыни вдохнет...
Там за туманом и далью запретной
Он пустоту лишь найдет.

Бросив любовь,неприкаянный ангел
Снова взлетит над землей,
Но низвергает упрямо архангел
Кто покорен был зарей.

----------


## PAN

> На окне, в подъезде, просто брошены


Серебрянные строки...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ага посеребрила немного :Aga: !

----------


## aigul

Ломается привычное и тихое,
Вдруг смотришь, рядом никого...
Стекло рассыпется разбитое
И за стеклом тем ничего.

Казалось, будто яркий свет за окнами,
Но это только витражи,
Что прячут пустоту полотнами,
Вершин рождая миражи.

Одним лишь взмахом разобьешь расцвеченный
Вираж неоновых преград.
Возврата нет, ты тоже меченный,
Среди осколков ищешь сад.

Заметишь вдруг, что сад опять искусственный,
Что купол вместо облаков
И будешь разбивать без устали 
Тот мир неоновых оков...

----------


## Настя

Здорово, мне понравились))) заходи в гости

----------


## aigul

Прозрачная у рощи тишина,
Задумчивость печальная берез,
Рассветных полутонов глубина
И ветер только запах снов принес.

Пробьется  солнца луч среди листвы,
Вплетаясь нитью в кружево ветвей.
И уходя от этой  чистоты ,
Ты в мыслях остаешься только с ней.

В березах одиночество, печаль,
Дыхание российское и боль...
На хрупких ветках облачная даль,
И свет, что растворился будто вдоль.

И часть души все помнит о тебе,
Мой вечный зов березовой земли.
Ты тайный оберег в моей судьбе,
Что мы в душе хранили как могли...

----------


## Sign

> Заметишь вдруг, что сад опять искусственный,
> Что купол вместо облаков
> И будешь разбивать без устали 
> Тот мир неоновых оков...


ОООчень понравилось...Прям новое веение! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Спасибо, что заглянул ко мне. Да кстати, мне предложили публиковаться в   каком- то " Альманахе", но я побоялась. Пример странички который мне выслали был оформлен в религиозном стиле. Может это издание для верующих.:confused: Может кто слышал?

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка...поверь мне это может быть всего лишь дизайн! Я бы тебе сказал бы публикуйся и говорю это :"Публикуйся!" Чем Чёрт не шутит! Талант есть! Самое главное только в перёд!
Кстати, заглини пож-та на мою страничку...оцени мой последний стих.

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, да ну ты знаешь, когда я ответила, что нихочу публиковаться в религиозных сборниках. Сразу замолчали.:frown:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Ну в таком случае...на них весь мир не закончился! Существует большое количество журналов...попробую отослать им свои работы! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Да пока меня это не задевает. Думаю прийдет время и я займусь этим. :smile:

----------


## aigul

Де ми ходили по землі,
Між нами буревій.
І боса прямо по золі...
Не мій, то ти не мій!

Та повінь наших почуттів,
Вона вночі журба.
То вітер, як той птах злетів,
Так, там була весна.

Плете безсоння пустота..
Ті чорних два крила,
То ніч, як серця самота,
Звала, мене звала.

І вітер з сумом полетів
Де добре нам було.
Все що вернути ти хотів,
То снігом замело.

----------


## aigul

Ну, подожди же, осень, подожди,
Пусть отцветут  остатки летних красок
И лишь потом листву сожги
В осеннем вихре полуночных сказок.

Уже ушла любовь прозрачным днем
И может быть  последняя в сезоне.
Пока все светится огнем,
Она забылась в ласковой истоме

Да закружишь  ты, осень, заметешь
Все опоздавшие цветы, так быстро,
Когда последний лист сорвешь,
В осеннем танце погашая искры

И пепел неостывшего костра
Потом, за миг один, подхватит ветер.
Все это осени игра
И одинок осенней грусти вечер.

----------


## aigul

Убежать бы в чисто поле,
Прокричать бы , что есть сил!
Пусть гроза и ветер в ссоре,
Он разбойник с ней кружил.

Наколдую ливень с громом
В танце я с ночным огнем.
До рассвета чистым звоном
Льются звуки тут ручьем.

Заклинанье ввысь читаю
Небу , облаку, реке...
Колдовской туман расстает
Словом пойманным в руке.

Заиграет в венах ветер,
Песню ночи пропоет.
Разгорался в огнецвете
Ночи призрачный полет

Убежать бы в чисто поле,
Прокричать бы что есть сил...
Заблудилась моя доля,
Запах воли опьянил.

----------


## MOPO

> Колдовской туман расстает
> Словом пойманным в руке.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, спасибки! Рада, что заходишь!  :Aga:  Да кстати , давно не читала твоих гротескных стихов! Мне они очень нравятся. Или твой хрюндель занимает всё времечко у папаши!? ))))смотрю уже 7 месяцев, ого молодчина!

----------


## Sign

Я напоследок тебе скажу
Я не прощаясь ухожу
Но дверь оставлю на распашку
Ведь я вернусь как всё улажу :Ok:

----------


## aigul

:Aga:  И я с тобою не прощаюсь! Буду рада видеть тебя вновь с нами на форуме! :smile: Удачи !

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка, спасибо! Так оторваться тяжело, но пора сматывать удочки, т.е. провода:biggrin: Как интернет налажу...сразу отпишусь!

----------


## Витка

> Отдохни, ты устала совсем.
> "Душа в отпуске"-сказано всем.
> Она просто тихонечко спит
> И на сердце табличка висит...
> 
> Не буди! Её сон не глубок.
> Даже чистого счастья глоток
> Вырвет бурей из чуткого сна
> И опять беспокойна она.
> ...


Спасибо огромное за это!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,тебе спасибо! А  самое главное, что стих не с последней странички, значит читают мою темку, значит трогает. Это приятно! :smile:

----------


## aigul

Вы знаете, я не любила вас...
Но мне так просто говорить об этом,
И с каждым жизни пируэтом
Я понимала, это не про нас.

Вы слышите,не возвращаюсь к вам
И даже, если я услышу голос...
Порвалась нить , как тонкий волос,
Не выдержала натиска струна.

Вы знаете, я все же вам клянусь,
Что оказавшись снова за чертою,
Да может быть, но не с тобою,
Тогда уйду, назад не оглянусь.

----------


## PAN

> Вы знаете,


Романс... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, точно! Знаешь, даже хотела назвать "Романс о нелюбви", но потом передумала. Решила громко заявлять,  что это романс. Ну, а ты подтвердил мои подозрения:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> Романс...



 :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:  Поддерживаю... романс... даже поётся сразу... только в конце зачем на "ты" переходить?

----------


## Лев

> только в конце зачем на "ты" переходить?


В стихах же рифма правит бал:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, перехожу потому, что вот прочувствуй: это  слова  гордой женщины , которая этим вы хочет показать , что они чужие, но ведь между ними была любовь , были отношения значит люди не чужие, поэтому и срывается она всё таки на ты.:smile:

*Лев*,Да действительно и рифма:smile:

----------


## overload

> Отраженье миров зазеркальных
> Словно нити стекла и света,
> Близнецов порождая банальных,
> Проникают, теряются где-то...
> 
> Кто-то образы создал и смело
> Заплетает смерч во вселенной.
> Он хотел, чтобы сердце горело
> И с душою сливалось нетленной.
> ...


Айгулюшко, это не стихи, а кайф.
У меня лично даже сравнения нет ни с чем.

----------


## Витка

> *Витка*, перехожу потому, что вот прочувствуй: это  слова  гордой женщины , которая этим вы хочет показать , что они чужие, но ведь между ними была любовь , были отношения значит люди не чужие, поэтому и срывается она всё таки на ты.:smile:
> 
> *Лев*,Да действительно и рифма:smile:


Простите, не хотела вас обидеть!  :Oj:  Мне всё равно очень понравился романс, несмотря на "ты". И вообще, ваши стихи мне нравятся!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## overload

*Витка*,
 Лев - это очень оригинальный человек.
Он иногда слишком умный, иногда как ребёнок обидчивый и важный такой...
Его стихи понять мы с тремя друзьями не можем - мощно, но так порой занудно...
Эхх... Льва бы да Лещенко...

----------


## Витка

*overload*,
 Игорь, а причём тут Лев? Если мы в теме *aigul*?

----------


## overload

> Лев,Да действительно и рифма


Вот в чём, Вичик.

----------


## Лев

*overload*,



> overload,
> Игорь, а причём тут Лев? Если мы в теме aigul?


Да, Игорь! В бессонных ночах маненько устаёшь и теряешься в темах, особенно про стихи, которые пишу не я:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*overload*,
*Лев*,
*Витка*, я очень рада, что вы ко мне заглянули. Очень подняли настроение!

----------


## aigul

Одну дорогу видела, одну...
Одной печали отдавала душу...
Какая сила звала на войну?
Молилась "Клятву не нарушу!"

Не верила посланница небес-
Ее судьбой безжалостно играли,
А меч в руке горел , как-будто крест,
И с ним на площади сжигали.

Жестокость, слава, пепел городов...
Под белым стягом раненная птица,
А после плен предательских оков
И остается лишь молиться.

Сначала провидением была,
И с обращенной в жертву страшной верой,
На свой костер ты все таки взошла,
Осмеяна толпою серой.

Молитву уносил теперь огонь,
Когда-то непокорная, как буря...
Сжимает крест упрямая ладонь,
И рвется вечность протестуя!

----------


## aigul

Чуть тронут медью горизонт,
Уставшие скитаться облака,
Но зажигает  свечи городской бомонд
И хочет быть написанной строка...

Тусклый свет...
Гитары звук... Винил...
Твой ответ:
" Я этим жил..."

Рампы след...
Без грима... Крик... Обрыв...
Может бред...
Струна на срыв...

Маски прочь,
Притворства просто нет...
Рок и ночь-
Был наш сюжет...

Струился тихо луч в окне,
Тут занавесь из бархатной зари.
Проснулся город в предрассветной тишине,
Взор выше крыш и просто вдаль смотри.

Тусклый свет
И жизни глубина...
Нот тут нет,
Лишь истина одна

Прошу помидорами сильно не забрасывать, это эксперимент. Интересно ваше мнение.:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Рампы след...
> Без грима... Крик... Обрыв...
> Может бред...
> Струна на срыв...


Шесть тонких струн
Настрою вновь
К утру опять...
Все пальцы в кровь

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,значит тебе понравилось? Эксперимент удался? :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Сжимает крест упрямая ладонь,
> И рвется вечность протестуя!


Сжигая душу всю дотла
Как страхи ведьмина метла
Так сердце девы пламенело
И оголилось ... долго тлело

----------


## MOPO

> Тусклый свет...
> Гитары звук... Винил...
> Твой ответ:
> " Я этим жил..."


Луны печальной лик
И Стинг, кошачий силуэт
Последний лунный блик
Как пепел  на паркет

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО,значит тебе понравилось? Эксперимент удался?


Конечно понравилось  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

> Сжигая душу всю дотла
> Как страхи ведьмина метла
> Так сердце девы пламенело
> И оголилось ... долго тлело


Душа всё выше улетала
И пепел искажал черты ,
От святости своей страдала,
И не грешны её мечты...:rolleyes:

Ну вот похулиганили немного.:smile:. Спасибо!

----------


## aigul

> Луны печальной лик
> И Стинг, кошачий силуэт
> Последний лунный блик
> Как пепел  на паркет


Ну что могу сказать!Класс! :Aga: Особенно про Стинга :Aga: !

----------


## PAN

*МОРО*,
*aigul*,

 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ну дык старались! Порифмоплётсвовали !:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

По ночной дороге мокрой, стылой
Тихо шла любовь
И казалась жизнь такой унылой,
Замерзает кровь.

Фонарей дорожных резким светом
Осветила ночь:
Грустным, тонким женским силуэтом
Уходила прочь...

На плечах накинут плащ невзрачный
И печаль в глазах,
А походка воздухом прозрачным,
Желтый цвет в руках.

Обнажала чувства, душу, нежность
Для него она.
Только в нем искала вечность
И теперь одна.

----------


## aigul

Как шарики ртути, как жидкий металл
Минуты изменят пространство.
Разбился тот тонкий и хрупкий кристалл,
Что ртути держал постоянство.

Сейчас понимаешь, что некогда друг
Становится шариком ртути...
Отдельная капля, разорванный круг
И оба теперь на распутье.

Он часть этих жидких округлых шаров...
Меняющий  форму и место...
И в жизни его нет безумных шагов,
Он весь в металлической лести.

Он примет ту форму, что требует жизнь,
Забыв те , что были, обличья,
О том, что любил, о том с кем дружил,
Размазанный до неприличья.

Этот стих долго лежал в столе. Теперь время прошло и я решилась его выложить.:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Этот стих долго лежал в столе.


Бывает, что бумага должна "дать сок".... (термин бюрократов применим и к поэту...)

----------


## aigul

Точно!  :Aga: Время пришло и он дал сок (наверное):biggrin:

----------


## Freezzz

Стихи очень, очень, очень понравились, особенно последние три!!!!!! :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> Сейчас понимаешь, что некогда друг
> Становится шариком ртути...
> Отдельная капля, разорванный круг
> И оба теперь на распутье.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> По ночной дороге мокрой, стылой
> Тихо шла любовь
> И казалась жизнь такой унылой,
> Замерзает кровь.
> 
> Фонарей дорожных резким светом
> Осветила ночь:
> Грустным, тонким женским силуэтом
> Уходила прочь...
> ...


Спасибо большое!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Под настроение стихотворение!  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

Выдержан стойко в спину удар,
Улыбка с лица не исчезла,
А тот, кто ударил, он дал тебе дар
Мечта из руин вновь воскресла.

Только бы сил дожить до утра.
Несчастные тени сомнений
По темным углам, избегая костра,
Боятся в судьбе изменений.

В дни неудач конечно один,
Плечо было рядом, пропало...
Ты будто летишь с покоренных вершин
И кажется сделано мало.

----------


## Sign

:Ok: 


> В дни неудач...


Леночка...я понял о чём оно...правильно делаешь!

----------


## aigul

Ну так стараюсь , может и не всегда правилно, но делаю как хочу, как требует душенька. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Последний танцуем танец,
А зрители только свечи,
Сорван растрепанный глянец
И тайна с прощальной встречи.

Глаза отвести не можешь,
Почувствуй, как сердце бьется.
Во взгляде печаль не скроешь,
Она в нашем танце льется.

Опутаны нежной тенью
И светом оконным лунным.
С полетом сравни движенья
В сплетении чувств безумном.

Глаза отвести не в силах 
И счет уж идет на минуты.
Я странник тебя окрестила,
Сама сняла с ветра путы.

----------


## MOPO

> Сорван растрепанный глянец
> И тайна с прощальной встречи.


 :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  Жизненно

----------


## aigul

Лист и нацарапанные чувства...
Может не достаточно лирично,
Может далеко им до искусства,
Строчкам тем банально поэтичным.

Нет тут философских мыслей веских,
На бумаге просто жизнь писала,
Видно не нашла ты в слове блеска,
Но искала, видит Бог искала.

Первые шаги ведь радовали больше,
К глупенькой ты лирике вернешься,
Будут твои ночи просто дольше,
Коль мечтаешь к небу прикоснешься.

----------


## aigul

Ты так просто ушел, aduos!
Сожалею я только о том,
Что теперь над тобою смеюсь.
Знаешь, станет светлее мой дом!

Жаль, что лето с тобою прошло
И что время потрачено зря!
Ветром дух твой сейчас унесло!
От тебя бы сбежать за моря...

Ты неспешно, глумливо писал
Те посланья, чтоб сделать больней
И язвительный тон подобрал,
Что бы просто казаться умней!

----------


## MOPO

> Ты неспешно, глумливо писал
> Те посланья, чтоб сделать больней
> И язвительный тон подобрал,
> Что бы просто казаться умней!


Девушки, с вами лучше не сориться! Словами так умеете жалить!!!!  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

:Aga: Ну ну, а я особенно могу быть ядовитой:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> На бумаге просто жизнь писала,
> Видно не нашла ты в слове блеска,
> Но искала, видит Бог искала.


А вот тут неправда! Это как раз - блестяще! (Без дураков!)

----------


## aigul

:Oj: Ой, ну прямо в краску меня вгоняешь! :Oj: Спасибо!

----------


## Sign

> Ой, ну прямо в краску меня вгоняешь!Спасибо!


Ни красся, ты у нас и так красавица! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

:Oj: А ну все сдаюсь! Парни, ну, что же вы делает со скромной девушкой! :biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Спокойной ночи! Иду лечить горло...чуть першит. А то завтра как на прослушивание буду...
До связи:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Aduos


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

Стоп, моё сердцебиение,
Если нежность моя не нужна.
Для меня быть с тобой преступление
И безжалостно ветры кружат.

Посмотри, я же преступница,
А виновна лишь в том, что ушла.
Разрывалась душа, я отступница,
И тебя слишком поздно звала.

Мне тебя в промокшем городе
Остается бессильно искать,
В бесконечном я брошена холоде
Одинокою птицей летать.

Надо мною небес заклятие,
Нас разделит простое стекло.
Ты мое неземное проклятие,
Ты мое то, что болью прошло.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,
"Стоп, моё сердцебиение" - супер!  :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Обалденно!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Спасибо большое за стихи!

----------


## aigul

Я так устала от слов пустых,
Но вновь смотрю и в глазах твоих
Нашей нежности след
И я вижу в них твой ответ...

Вниз упаду без  любви твоей,
Опять терять будет лишь больней,
Снег в глаза будет бить,
Только прошлым смогу я жить.

Никто не чувствует так, как ты,
И возвращаясь из пустоты,
Я забуду себя,
Если вновь потеряю тебя.

Не пропаду без любви твоей,
Лишь только сердце сожмет сильней...
Память наших ночей
Это горечь любви моей.

----------


## PAN

> Без любви твоей


Было бы любопытно послушать музыку, которая звучит в тебе...

----------


## aigul

:Aga: *PAN*, ты прав это напевалось! Я пела и записывала. 
В проигрыше разрывная гитара, которая по пению не уступает скрипке ( как у Гарри Мура).:smile: А может даже что-то  роковое и надрывное, в этом месте :"Вниз упаду без любви твоей...". :frown:В общем передать не могу, как это звучало. Если начну описывать сочинение на пол форума получится.:biggrin: Шучу.

----------


## PAN

> Я пела и записывала.


Вижу... :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Только прошлым смогу я жить.


Птицу вольную ввысь отпусти,
В доме окна пошире открой,
Если можешь кого-то спасти,
То не бойся открыться порой!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, спасибо! Я так и сделаю!

Я наверное крылья его,
Я наверно его душа...
Для меня дороже всего,
Чтобы он со мною дышал.

Снова птицей к нему прилечу
А открыться страшно порой,
Я лишь раны свои залечу
И скажу ему , что он мой.

Импровизация:eek:

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*, спасибо! Я так и сделаю!
> 
> Я наверное крылья его,
> Я наверно его душа...
> Для меня дороже всего,
> Чтобы он со мною дышал.
> 
> Снова птицей к нему прилечу
> А открыться страшно порой,
> ...


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ты меня заразил стихами о мечах!

Чистого неба давит покой,
Ковыль над тобою шумит.
Велит тебе встать  и зовет за собой
Твой меч! Ведь твой враг не убит!

Небо... В глазах твоих высота
И жизнь будто стонет "Вернись..."
Но снова меч кличет... Бороться устал...
Иди же на голос! Проснись!

Жажда давно в мече умерла,
Его возродили в огнях,
Любимая силу ему отдала
Тебя чтоб хранил он в боях.

----------


## aigul

Чистого неба давит покой,
Ковыль над тобою шумит.
Велит тебе встать и зовет за собой
Твой меч! Ведь твой враг не убит!

Небо... В глазах твоих высота
И жизнь будто стонет "Вернись..."
Но снова меч кличет... Бороться устал...
Иди же на голос! Проснись!

Жажда давно в мече умерла,
Его возродили в огнях,
Любимая силу ему отдала
Тебя чтоб хранил он в боях.

С этим клинком сроднился душой,
Во вражьей крови закалил.
Ты сжал рукоять... И какой тут покой,
Ночной уж костер погасил.

Дописала чуть чуть:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Бог не может быть завистливым априори


А разве простить или не простить - это от зависти идет??? :eek:
Бог он Адама и Еву не простил - выгнал из Эдема. 
Он что - им завидовал???

----------


## MOPO

> Жууууть....


Ах, богословский спор..... обожаю!!!




> Бог ВСЕХ прощает. ВСЕГДА. Бог всех любит


Голословно! Больше похоже на лозунг популиста! Я же привел конкретный пример! Опровергните - если сможете. С другой стороны, мне интересно - будете держаться в рамках Христианства или все же мыслите более широко? 
Например - один из постулатов Дзен-буддизма "Жизнь человека - страдание". Если Ваш Бог всех любит - зачем он заставляет страдать? Он что - садист?




> Любовь - это не ТО, ЧТО НАМ НРАВИТСЯ


Иначе говоря - *то, что нам нравиться не любовь?* :eek: Вы сами читали, то что написали??




> Наши страдания - это как бы внешняя сторона дела


Не думаю, что тот кто страдал - с этим согласиться. Парадоксально, но знаете ли - страдание души - оно все внутри!!




> За всем этим скрыта необъятная Любовь


ну если Любовь необъятная - как Вы то смогли это понять? Объяли необъятное?




> Стихи - это не просто красиво сложеный узор из слов.


Единственное - с чем я согласен  :Ok:

----------


## MOPO

> Похоже, что ты не приложил в жизни ни малейшего усилия, что заглянуть за эту ширму.


Ну я хотя бы Библию читал! А вот Ваши упреки красивым, изящным и душевным стихам - пусты и напоминают проповедь полуграмотного попика! *Adiós!*

----------


## PAN

> Я - всё, молчок.


Разумно...

----------


## aigul

> PS: aigul, верить почитателям своим - дорога в никуда.


Да ты не прав ! Это не дорога в никуда! Если есть хоть один человек кому мои стихи нравятся, значит будет и второй и третий , а это уже не в никуда.И вообще если они кому то согрели душу, то это уже плюс!
А насчет Бога ... .Ладно промолчу. И вообще Валера почему тебя так задела это строчка?Ну скажем значит это ещё один плюс , ты не остался равнодушным.:biggrin:И вообще в чем ты мня упрекаешь? Мне замолчать? так этого не будет:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, Спасибо за защиту и поддержку , а то пока меня не было на форуме Валера меня разгромить попытался, ну прям у меня не стихи, а бред! :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Объять море тоже невозможно


Как спорить с людьми не знающими элементарные законы логики? Есть понятие, суждение, умозаключение. Не зная понятия, нельзя вывести правильное суждение, что приводит к ошибочному умозаключению! Если мой уважаемый оппонент всенародно строит умозаключения, не потрудившись узнать определения понятиям, которыми оперирует - остается только горестно взохнуть. К сожалению, в наше время невежество встречается так же часто, как и в прежние времена.
А это надо искоренять.
P.S. Хотел промолчать в этот раз, но не смог. Невежество надо искоренять, высмеивать и исправлять!!!

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*, Спасибо за защиту и поддержку , а то пока меня не было на форуме Валера меня разгромить попытался, ну прям у меня не стихи, а бред! :biggrin:


Да не за что! Просто нападки на твои стихи были несправедливы! Причем совсем непонятно - почему приплетена тема Бога? Так это надо треть поэтического наследия в корзину или еще куда спустить. Покоробило такое сектанство! :cool:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, вот именно сколько поэтов роняют такие фразы. :Aga: А у прозаиков вообще таких случаев масса! Булгакова тогда точно надо на мусор и сжечь за его "Мастера и Маргариту".А Марка Твена тоже нужно выбросить за его творение "Незнакомец" . Вот там то вообще тема отношений Бога и человека сильно развита и бога там описали не с лучшей стороны! Но это сильное , можно сказать с примесью философии произведение.

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО, рассуждая о логике ты (совершенно случайно? ) обошел своим вниманием пост 331 :


Я как раз этот пост и привел как пример полного игнорирования законов логики.

----------


## aigul

*Valera*,хватит уже с Моро спорить!:biggrin:Моро прав и за него! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Не кружи ты , ворон, над моей судьбою!
Я ещё дышу и сердце бьется!
Лучше ты скажи мне , что с тобою?
И твоя любовь, поверь, найдется.

Что кричишь? Летай теперь безумной птицей,
Не грусти , что с горлицей не пара.
Ждешь ее а солнце колесницей
Закатилось ...И любви не стало...

Не ищи во мне забаву и подругу,
Я не стану горлицей любимой.
Не летай ты надо мной по кругу,
К ней лети, лети тоской гонимый.

Позови ее своим вороньим криком,
Может сизокрылая вернется.
И ее крыла вновь черным бликом
Ворона любовь коснется.

----------


## PAN

Снимаю маску...
Улыбку стираю...
Хотели сказку???
Увы... Я не знаю
Таких историй,
Где жизнь беспечна...
Жизнь это горе...
А горе - вечно...

Так что же нам?
Помирать во цвете???
Жизнь пополам???
Счастье в Интернете???

Читать Псалтырь 
Не пойду к кулисам -
Возьму пузырь 
И рвану к актрисам...

:biggrin:...

*aigul*, :flower: ...

Не сдавайся...

----------


## aigul

Когда уходим остается пустота...
Опущен занавес. Роль сыграна...Не та.
Улыбки больше нет. Все это грим.
И видишь в зеркале картинка-грустный мим.

Но снова музыка и новое лицо,
А сердцу больно, словно втиснули в кольцо.
Ты будто бабочка, что бьется под стеклом,
Ты экспонат тоски с раскрашенным  крылом.

Листаешь улицы, не видишь перемен,
Все те же лица вдоль безликих ходят стен,
А кто-то пишет пьесу о чужой мечте,
Она покорно станет зрелищем в толпе.

PAN, спасибо! Извини, удалила сначала этот стих. Немного переделала одну строчку. :smile:А к актрисам это хорошо! :Aga: Ой, и я  винца бы тоже! :Aga:

----------


## AlIsa_S

> Читать Псалтырь 
> Не пойду к кулисам -
> Возьму пузырь 
> И рвану к актрисам...


 :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## AlIsa_S

*aigul*, 
Пусть сердцу больно, и мечта разбита,
Спектакль отыгран, занавес, финита...
Но сцена - не потерпит пустоты...
Роль лучшую еще сыграешь ты !

----------


## aigul

А женщина просто ждет,
Что ты придешь и прямо у двери
Согреешь рук ее остывший лед,
Но в окна молча смотрят фонари.

Улыбка наивна? Да.
И зная этот миг спугнуть легко,
Небрежно бросишь "Просто холода..."
В ответ услышишь "Лето далеко..."

Сыграв диалог смешной,
Обычным будет  вечер сентября,
Такой же , как когда-то был , весной,
И так же в дождь она ждала тебя.

Уж выпита жизнь до дна
Пал на колени снова, как вассал...
Знакомый терпкий вкус, бокал вина.
Вновь ты сыграл предсказанный финал

----------


## Sign

:Ok: *aigul*,
 ооочень классное стихотворение

----------


## aigul

Городская осень зарисовкой
Пробивалась сквозь многоэтажки
И на фоне блеклой облицовки
Ее краски слишком эпатажны.

Будто бы последнее дыханье
И боясь, что не успеет просто,
Зажигала осень на прощанье 
Переулки скверы очень броско.

Все тона бесстыдно ядовиты
В сочетаньи с серыми домами.
Скоро будут улицы укрыты
Листьями, умытыми дождями.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Ваще Болдею...и в осени есть свои плюсы:wink: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

> и в осени есть свои плюсы


Точно! У нас сейчас тепло , все желто-красное ,но это не долго будет.На речку хочу, там у нас лиственный лес, шашлык , вино!ЭЭЭх!

----------


## MOPO

> Городская осень зарисовкой
> Пробивалась сквозь многоэтажки
> И на фоне блеклой облицовки
> Ее краски слишком эпатажны.


Твоих слов окутали туманы,
Твоих рифм укрыли переплеты,
Облегчают боль сердечной раны,
Защищают нас от непогоды! 

:biggrin: :Pivo:

----------


## Sign

> шашлык , вино!ЭЭЭх!


Да классно, у меня конечно вчера шашлыка не было но вино лилось рекой - тёткино день рождения отмечали...столько выпил...не помню как домой пришёл:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Все тона бесстыдно ядовиты
> В сочетаньи с серыми домами.
> Скоро будут улицы укрыты
> Листьями, умытыми дождями.


Наши листья уже приняли лёгкий душ, а как хочется тепла...

Даааааа....
Давненько я не бывал на форуме - эко тема выросла, даже не знаю как заполнить все "пробелы..."

----------


## smychok

Да тут буря прошлась!!!



> PS: aigul, верить почитателям своим - дорога в никуда.


 Если есть почитатели, то это уже как-минимум кому-то нужно, а это не основная ли цель творчества???

----------


## smychok

А для автора положительная рецензия лучше хорошего, толстого куска мяса!!!
Наверное по этому многие гениальные люди только благодаря этому продукту написали свои лучшие труды,а они верили своим почитателям и верили в них, верили в то, что мир станет лучше и творчество в этом поможет!!!
 П.С.
"Красота спасёт мир"
!!!

----------


## smychok

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Valera 
> Похоже, что ты не приложил в жизни ни малейшего усилия, что заглянуть за эту ширму. 
> 
> Ну я хотя бы Библию читал! А вот Ваши упреки красивым, изящным и душевным стихам - пусты и напоминают проповедь полуграмотного попика!


 ...но комент...
Моро, респект... Грамотно, лаконично, сдержано, по содержанию...
Моё почтение!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, а ты иногда заходи ко мне и читай! Но ты так и не писал, как тебе? Изменились ли мои стихи? Ведь ты видел самое начало!:biggrin:И твое мнение для меня очень важно!!!! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,всегда рада защитить от непогоды!  :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Естественно результат на лицо!!!
Очень интересные алегории, чётко по форме, по сюжету, строиная рифма!!!
Ели бы не нравилось - не заходил бы и не вступал бы в дебаты по защите темы!!!!

----------


## smychok

И конечно приятно посмотреть на людей которые к тебе заходят со стороны и оень приятно находить в них "лучшие" качества!!!!
Отдельный РЕСПЕКТ МОРО!!!

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,

Хозяюшка, ты где???...:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,соскучился!:biggrin:Да завалили работой! Ещё и концерт сегодня был. Никак не могу мысли свои на бумагу вылить!:frown:

----------


## PAN

> соскучился


Переживаю...
Не пропадай... :flower:

----------


## aigul

Эти руки, как тонкие ветви,
Нарисуют мне в воздухе взмах,
Но опали они словно плети,
Жизни много лежит на весах.

Этот жест для судьбы словно бритва,
Невозможно смотреть на него,
Безнаказанно режет все нити,
Что к земле тебя тянут. И хор...

Хор, зовущих вернуться к истокам,
Почитающих догмы и скорбь
По ушедшим к истлевшим порокам,
Души спрятавшим в тихую топь.

Но желание вырваться где-то
В мыслях бьется с дыханием в такт.
За мечтою летящего ветра
От тянущихся мрачных кантат...

Вот, *PAN*! Я снова тут. Помоему стих получился у меня какой-то, как чужой. Что-то в нем не от меня. Вот перечитываю и не пойму сама своего к нему отношения.

----------


## PAN

> Помоему стих получился у меня какой-то, как чужой. Что-то в нем не от меня. Вот перечитываю и не пойму сама своего к нему отношения.


Это нормально... :Aga: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

Да, ну и чудненько , а то мне как-то не по себе ...:smile:

----------


## aigul

Давай мы будем без оглядки
Бросать слова, не думая о том,
Что мы с тобой играем в прятки
И врем , что помним обо всем.

Да мне не важно то, что дальше
Ненужным просто станет разговор.
Отбросим мы звучанье фальши,
Как просто блекнущий декор.

Сейчас ты увлечен рассказом...
А я так много значу для тебя,
Что взял вершины мира разом
И в звездных далях только я.

Но как могла я знать, что эхо
Последних слов не даст уснуть и вновь
Я захлебнусь безумным смехом
При слове верность и любовь...

----------


## Витка

> Но как могла я знать, что эхо
> Последних слов не даст уснуть и вновь
> Я захлебнусь безумным смехом
> При слове верность и любовь...


Супер!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Давай мы будем без оглядки
> Бросать слова, не думая о том,
> Что мы с тобой играем в прятки
> И врем , что помним обо всем.


Не только прятки, но и кошки-мышки
Не забываю никогда о том,
Что после каждой встречи остаются "шишки"
И никогда не знаешь, кто будет котом...




> Но как могла я знать, что эхо
> Последних слов не даст уснуть и вновь
> Я захлебнусь безумным смехом
> При слове верность и любовь...


...
 :flower:

----------


## aigul

Послушно, тихо желтый лист
Ложился прямо на дорогу
И грустно хрупкий аметист
Лил слезы неба и тревогу.

Все сыпал мелким серебром,
А лист терзался расставаньем,
Затоптан в луже и с дождем
Предастся вновь своим мечтаньям.

О том, что лучше бы в огне
Тепло свое дарить сгорая,
Чем тут в грязи, в тягучем сне
Томиться , ждать любви и рая.

А не найдет он свой костер,
Прожилки тонкие истлеют...
И дождь художник просто стер
Тот лист, смывая все с аллеи...

----------


## PAN

> Желтый лист


 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ну так и ты у нас :Ok: Балуешь меня!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> О том, что лучше бы в огне
> Тепло свое дарить сгорая,
> Чем тут в грязи, в тягучем сне
> Томиться , ждать любви и рая.


 И мы, как листья, ждём любви
И тоже ждём блаженства рая...
Я тоже ждал... Душа в крови...
Что делать, раз судьба такая.

А я бы мог дарить тепло
Сгорев из пепля возраждаясь...
Да видно время не пришло
И без любви я задыхаюсь...

 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, ты уже даришь людям тепло!:smile:

----------


## aigul

Но в зеркале, увы, не я...
Мы чем-то с нею очень схожи,
Такие же глаза и море прозы,
В них так же света нет и нет огня.

Она устала за стеклом
Жить повторяя жесты вечно,
С наклеенной улыбкой бесконечно
Быть зазеркальным неживым лучом.

Что я уйду - извечный страх,
Уйдет живой источник жизни.
Она рукой махнет , как я. капризно,
Я знаю , это я в её глазах...

----------


## PAN

> Я знаю , это я в её глазах...


Интересный взгляд... :Aga: ..................... :flower:

----------


## smychok

> smychok, ты уже даришь людям тепло!


Спасибо...:rolleyes:
 А ещё люблю дарить улыбки))))

----------


## aigul

Ты сильная , но ты кому нужна?
Закрыв глаза, идешь по стеклам,
Вид сделав, что стерпеть все сможешь ты
И плачешь с наступленьем темноты.

Плачь, гордая! И только тишина
Пройдется смело по осколкам
Разбитых, тобой созданных теней...
И это все, прости, о ней...

И сколько же способна  превозмочь
Потерь, падений и обманов.
Ты слабость спрячешь в маленькую клеть
О прошлом чтобы не жалеть.

И боль твоя опять уходит в ночь
Под тенью сказочных платанов...
А между строк  надежд твоих вуаль,
Таких, как ты, наверно очень жаль.

----------


## PAN

Вчитывался.... Вчитался... :flower:

----------


## masterarthur

> Урааааа! Я буду ждать с нетерпением!!!!:biggrin: Лёхе привет и вдохновения! И тебе тоже . Настраивайся на новые композиции!


Я тоже хочу услышать.Пожалуйста.

----------


## aigul

*masterarthur*,что услышать?:biggrin:

----------


## masterarthur

> *masterarthur*,что услышать?:biggrin:


На сколько я понял,у Вас уже роделись песни не Ваши стихи,мне было бы интересно услышать,как зто звучит.

----------


## aigul

*masterarthur*,это ссылка на песни Игоря и мои. Но озвучена там пока только "Я не заплачу". Остальное, можно прослушать мелодии а тексты в теме "Нужен текст на авторскую песню". Если проблема будет с текстами я дам более подробную ссылку.:biggrin:Очень жду отзывов.
http://linsli.mylivepage.ru/file/883...rnd=45695#last

----------


## MOPO

> И плачешь с наступленьем темноты.


Прости, не знаю верных слов,
Боюсь сомненьем отолкнуть,
Но темноты сорви покров,
И к звездам выбери свой путь!

----------


## Витка

Ты сильная, но....  - замечательно!!! Нет слов!!! Леночка, я вообще восхищаюсь твоими стихотворениями!!! И мелодия прекрасная!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
*Витка*,я рада , что не забываете меня!*
Витка*,какая мелодия?

----------


## Витка

> *МОРО*,
> *Витка*,я рада , что не забываете меня!*
> Витка*,какая мелодия?


Спасибо, Леночка, за добрые слова! Ты тоже никого из нас не забываешь! Разве тебя можно забыть??? И твоё творчество??? Ты ссылку давала на сайт, там на твои стихи мелодия. Я уже всё скачала, прослушала и написала, что хотелось бы спеть, если авторы не против. Вот об этом я. Сайт Игоря Лаговского. Песня "Вот снова дождь". Он уже ответил, что не против. Кстати, удивилась, со мной по творчеству тоже Игорь работает. Неужели Игорь - такое имя для талантливых людей???

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,да конечно и  я не против!:biggrin:Игорь- это наверное действительно имя талантливых людей! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> *Витка*,да конечно и  я не против!:biggrin:Игорь- это наверное действительно имя талантливых людей!


Не поверишь, пока дошла до темы, смотрю, а уже выслал без мелодии фонограмму на почту... я балдею.... :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Спасибо огромное за великолепный подарок вам обоим!!!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Совсем не легкий к звездам путь
И иногда съедает сплин.
И шепчеи ветер "Не забудь!
Ведь на земле ты не один":biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Я не твоя и любовь далеко,
Но я слышу гитары струна
Повинуется пальцам твоим так легко
И печаль моя с ней сожжена.

Демоны снов не зовите меня
В снежный сумрак холодных ночей.
Ты становишься ближе мне день ото дня,
Даже думать о боли не смей.

Сможем с тобой пережить холода,
Теплый ток от улыбки моей
Ты почувствуй, а я пролечу города
Сквозь завесу беспутных ночей.

----------


## smychok

> Сможем с тобой пережить холода,
> Теплый ток от улыбки моей
> Ты почувствуй, а я пролечу города
> Сквозь завесу беспутных ночей.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,ой ну и букетик! Шикарный!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

Пускай они не будут розами - пускай росли они в лугах,
Дождями пахнут, пахнут грозами - цветы свежи в твоих руках.
Цеты свежи в твоих руках...

----------


## postman

Ветрами южными хулиганя, 
Чихая на срам и стыд, 
Апрель с повадками уркагана 
Гуляет на все хрусты. 
С людей срывает пальто и шубки, 
Капелью звеня взамен, 
И задирает девчонкам юбки 
Он - веером от колен. 

Но почему-то весенней браги 
Не хочется ни глотка, 
Звучит в ушах, отголоском шага, 
Чужого стиха строка.* 
С утра приклеилась, вот гангрена! 
(Мне чёрт нашептал иль Бог?) 
«Когда забудешь свою Елену…» 
Да чтоб я сдох...

похожа.... http://www.litsovet.ru/images/galler...9/6708c60c.jpg

----------


## aigul

*postman*,не поняла. На фото не я это точно.И похожего мало.  А стихи лучше размещать в своей теме.В общем не поняла я , к чему это?И откуда знаешь мое имя?

----------


## MOPO

> Я не твоя и любовь далеко,


Что любовь - кто придумал ее,
Оправданье страданию - е...мое   :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

А нужны ли любви оправданья?
Ведь она сама жизнь или свет...
И не примет она подаянья,
Где притворство любви тогда нет.

*МОРО*, мне нравиться с тобой вести такие диалоги!:biggrin:спасибо!

----------


## MOPO

> А нужны ли любви оправданья?
> Ведь она сама жизнь или свет...
> И не примет она подаянья,
> Где притворство любви тогда нет.


О любви говорят все века,
Только ныне мы все одиноки,
А кто в паре - тот только пока,
Ты прости Боже мне эти строки!

----------


## Витка

*postman*, это не наша Лена на фото....
*aigul* и *МОРО*, не поверите, но мне тоже нравятся ваши диалоги - ведь, они о самом прекрасном - о ЛЮБВИ!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Да, пары уж не на века...
И мы забыв о чести быстро,
Уходим, не боясь греха,
Как будто клятвы все без смысла.

----------


## postman

*Витка*, фсё, пойду, выпью йаду, а потом утоплюсь, для верности...

----------


## Витка

> *Витка*, фсё, пойду, выпью йаду, а потом утоплюсь, для верности...


Да лана те... Давай поговорим... Ещё не известно кому хуже...:frown::frown::frown:
Слушаю песню: "Дым сигаретный" и балдею... от музыки, стихов и голоса... *postman*, браво!

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*,
> Да, пары уж не на века...
> И мы забыв о чести быстро,
> Уходим, не боясь греха,
> Как будто клятвы все без смысла.


Грех для кого? Для всех отрада!
Любовь теперь не смысл - преграда,
Теперь лишь тела услажденье,
Всем только секс и денег надо!

----------


## Витка

> Грех для кого? Для всех отрада!
> Любовь теперь не смысл - преграда,
> Теперь лишь тела услажденье,
> Всем только секс и денег надо!


Особенно мальчикам... хотя, им даже и это не надо, им нужны только друзья, диван и пиво! Больше ничего!  :032:  :032:

----------


## MOPO

> Особенно мальчикам... хотя, им даже и это не надо, им нужны только друзья, диван и пиво! Больше ничего!


Пришла Вика и все опошлила  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
(что касается мужчин - они большие романтики, чем девушки!)

----------


## Витка

> Пришла Вика и все опошлила  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> (что касается мужчин - они большие романтики, чем девушки!)


Уйти??? Причём тут пошлось? Правда жизни... на собственном опыте... Народу уже даже секс не нужен. По поводу романтики - могу с тобой поспорить. Все люди разные. Можно быть романтиком в стихах, а в жизни даже не догадаться купить розочку... просто так... без повода... я уже не говорю о встречах рассвета на крыше дома например... или поле в ромашках и гулять под дождём, имея 2 зонтика, но не раскрывая их... или... да... много всяких или. просто, иногда не мешало бы воплощать свой романтизм не только на словах, но и на деле!!!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Согласна, женщина грешна,
Но на безумие кто толкает?!
Виновны тут мужчин глаза,
Они все в женщине сжигают...

----------


## MOPO

> имея 2 зонтика


Вот ты опять про зонтик! Хрюндель обещал купить новый! Выбирай цвет! :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,да ну ты что! Моро шутит! :biggrin:Ребята давайте спать!:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Согласна, женщина грешна,
> Но на безумие кто толкает?!
> Виновны тут мужчин глаза,
> Они все в женщине сжигают.


Безгрешна женщина всегда,
Она права - и потому,
Мужчин преследует беда,
Лишь в чем беда - я не пойму!

----------


## Витка

> Вот ты опять про зонтик! Хрюндель обещал купить новый! Выбирай цвет! :biggrin:


Не нужно мне от тебя никакого зонтика!!! Пускай, это будет чем-то хорошим, что я для тебя сделала...  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga: 
Я про романтику... привела пример, чё ты к зонтику прикопался???:frown:




> *Витка*,да ну ты что! Моро шутит! :biggrin:Ребята давайте спать!:biggrin:


Я знаю, что он шутит! Он ВСЕГДА только шутит!




> Лишь в чем беда - я не пойму!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Витка,да ну ты что! Моро шутит!


Про что я шутил?????

----------


## MOPO

> Я про романтику... привела пример


Да? Не совсем удачный пример!

----------


## MOPO

> Он ВСЕГДА только шутит!


Я - ШУТ! :eek:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
 нет он просто не прогинается под жизнь (я так думаю)!  :Oj: И красиво излагает мысли!  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Да? Не совсем удачный пример!


Почему неудачный! Это когда-то было в моей жизни!!! Гуляли под дождём, имея при себе 2 зонтика и не раскрыв их... Ты не представляешь, как это романтично!!!




> Я - ШУТ! :eek:


моро  - шут королевы (твой скайп, забыл?) :wink: :Aga: :biggrin:
на самом деле, я так и не поняла какой ты на самом деле. В твою голову влезть невозможно, что ты думаешь в какой момент предугадать невозможно и кажется, что ты всё время только ШУТИШЬ, даже в жизни... Т.е. невозможно тебе поверить. И вообще, надо чаще разговаривать... не знаю, как объяснить.

*aigul*, меня лучше не спрашивай что я думаю.

----------


## aigul

Душа тянулась в зону отторженья...
Не принята...
Отброшена... чужая.
Отринута...
Ранимая... живая.
Триумфа миг назвала пораженьем.

Проходит мимо собственной победы,
Раздавлена
Ненужностью порывов,
Осмеяна
Бестактно "креативом"
Представленных на звание "эстетов"

Они не видят пропасти огромной,
Бескрылые,
Убийственно слепые
Постылые,
Упавшие, немые,
Что между ними и душою скромной.

----------


## Sign

классный стих - цепляет! Аваторка тоже прикольная! Только Леночка скажи мне на милостЬ - КОГДА ТЫ НАЧНЁШЬ УЛЫБАТЬСЯ?!?!?:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Айгуль-цветок души,
Ты не молчи,..душой пиши!
И пусть завянут камыши,
Ты только не молчи.

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,а я всегда улыбаюсь , когда вижу своих друзей в теме!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,так я и не молчу! Вон видишь накатала!:biggrin:Спасибо!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Понятненько! А стих мне ОООчень понравился...не знаю почему но понравился! Скорее всего душа поняла, а до головы не дошло...ну как у меня обычно и бывает!:biggrin:
Ты представляешь меня сегодня один человек вот так охарактеризовал :"Ты злой человек, но всё пропускаешь через сердце..." прям таки философия какая-то!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,правда интересное высказывание! Прямо  из восточной философии!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Эт так мой одногрупник про меня сказал...ну я ему в ответ :"Поздравляю ты снял с меня одну из масок!" Он скорее всего думает что я такой и есть, но он только угадал с тем что я всё пропускаю через сердце, ну а злой я или нет...это вопрос сложный...Добрым будешь - всё упустишь! Ладненько...я пошёл! Сладких снов! Аваторка классная прям индийская кинозвезда:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Спокойной ночи! Ну да, типа Рекха!:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> Осмеяна
> Бестактно "креативом"
> Представленных на звание "эстетов"


Жизненно!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ты развеял все мои сомнения!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Чужая душа


Извини, пропустил... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,но тебя не извинить не возможно!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Рисовала тебя долгим вечером,
Но рисунок тот где-то потерян.
Без тебя город стал обесцвеченным
И шагами пустыми измерен.

Я из писем, молчаньем оборванных
Все лепила, ваяла, творила...
Создавала тебя точно скованным
В нереальных оттенках акрила.

Две судьбы, две мечты и все призрачно,
Потому что стена расстояний
И черта из желаний несбыточных,
И забор из камней недеяний.

только чувствовать хочется кожею
Отраженное мыслями , наше...
И что сны твои очень похожи
В один такт, в одной ритмике даже.

----------


## Витка

> В один такт, в одной ритмике...


 *ДЖАЗА*  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

:smile:*Витка*,ну можно и джаза :biggrin:, но я имела ввиду в один такт и даже в одном ритме.Гы, джаза ей захотелось!Шучу!

----------


## Витка

> *Витка*,ну можно и джаза :biggrin:, но я имела ввиду в один такт и даже в одном ритме.


Я поняла, солнышко, я всё поняла... в унисон ты имела ввиду.

----------


## aigul

Заклинания... Сил
               Просил.
Ослепнуть желая ,не смог
Видеть призрак убогих дорог.

Осторожных путей
                Посмей
Разрушить идиллию ты.
Бьешься свежим ключом сквозь пласты.

Ты один, не боясь,
               Смеясь,
Ступил, не молясь, на тропу.
Сделал шаг. Проклинал пустоту.

Пустота в ней... Огонь.
              Не тронь.
Бездонная пропасть она.
Беспросветна, маняще черна.

Жизни пламя зажечь,
                  Сберечь
И слово забыть "помоги",
Поминутно считая шаги...

----------


## PAN

> Смелым...


Вот именно об этом я и говорил... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,значит Гиппиусовщина -Маяковщина удалась:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> Душа тянулась в зону отторженья...
> Не принята...
> Отброшена... чужая.
> *Отринута...*


 ....

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,а что? Слово "отринута" не нравится? Но оно имеет место в русском языке.

----------


## smychok

Кто сказал, что не нравится - констатирую, что попала в точку....

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,аааа  потому и выделил. :biggrin:Ясно. Спасибо. Вот оно мне почему-то по душе можно было и "отвергнута" и т.д. , но почему-то именно "отринута"! Вот видишь и ты его тонко заметил! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> Сделал шаг. Проклинал пустоту.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон* А в знаках этих просто крик?
Иль в душу смысл стиха проник?:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,
оба варианта,особенно финал!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



> Жизни пламя зажечь,
>                   Сберечь
> И слово забыть "помоги",
> Поминутно считая шаги...

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,спасибо! Мне очень приятно, что мой стих задел! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Вам кляпом ор заткнуть пытались,
И кандалы надеть.
Но только пишем мы душою,
Что бы сердца задеть.
Но коль в народ наш стих попал,
Не властны мы над ним,
В гязи нас могут изкупать,
Или зажгут нам нимб!

----------


## MOPO

> Пустота в ней... Огонь.
>               Не тронь.
> Бездонная пропасть она.
> Беспросветна, маняще черна.
> 
> Жизни пламя зажечь,
>                   Сберечь
> И слово забыть "помоги",
> Поминутно считая шаги...


Необычно! Задевает сильно  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,старалась! :Aga: А самое главное мысли путались. Был такой сумбур образов:eek:.Ну вот ты меня опередил. Пойду я к тебе в гости.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Мы - фотография немая,
Один фрагмент из моего рассказа...
Ты улыбался, обнимая
Меня за плечи...И застыла фраза.

Там все осталось неживое.
Молчание. Обрывок нашей песни.
Но странно, фото, как чужое.
На снимке этом все еще мы вместе.

Уже глаза твои таили
Прощальный цвет, слезу  печаль- полыни.
И пролистаю жизни мили
Я кадрами короткими, взрывными.

Ради любви, возможно новой
Клочок из глянцевой порву бумаги,
Чтоб дальше не был он отравой.
Пусть гроз начнутся новые зигзаги.

Смотрю и будто гранж-баллада
Опять минорным прозвучит мотивом.
 И тихо прошепчу "Так надо..."
То, что ушло, осталось лишь архивом.

----------


## MOPO

> Мы - фотография немая,
> Один фрагмент из моего рассказа...
> Ты улыбался, обнимая
> Меня за плечи...И застыла фраза.


Красиво! Как раз рассматриваю старые фото  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, надо же....! :Vah:

----------


## Black Lord

> И тихо прошепчу "Так надо..."
> То, что ушло, осталось лишь архивом.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Как спорить с людьми не знающими элементарные законы логики? Есть понятие, суждение, умозаключение. Не зная понятия, нельзя вывести правильное суждение, что приводит к ошибочному умозаключению! Если мой уважаемый оппонент всенародно строит умозаключения, не потрудившись узнать определения понятиям, которыми оперирует - остается только горестно взохнуть. К сожалению, в наше время невежество встречается так же часто, как и в прежние времена.
> А это надо искоренять.
> P.S. Хотел промолчать в этот раз, но не смог. Невежество надо искоренять, высмеивать и исправлять!!!


МОРО,поддерживаю полностью, тоже хотел промолчать,но частое повторение хамства, не понимания поэзии,отсутствия воображения полётов,а лишь сплошная димогогия заставили меня высказать короткую фразу.
Пора посетить психиатора и невропатолога!!!
Адресок подсказать?

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,подскажи !:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> *Андрей Байрон*,подскажи !:biggrin:


Лена,не хочу уподобиться ему,скажу на своём языке.

Что то дёрнулась ручонка,
Заколола селезёнка,
Ноженьки задёргались,
Рифмами опошлились.
Пукалкой межь темами,
С животом,изменами,
Справился за хатою,
Вам дружок к Курпатову!

----------


## aigul

Размерный ход часов рассеивал светильник
И зябко становилось почему-то.
Сожму я ледяные пальцы сильно
И от своей надежды станет жутко.

Наедине останусь с собственной ошибкой,
Хожу опять по замкнутому кругу.
Не научилась быть веселой, гибкой,
Прощать хоть струны натянулись туго.

Поверь, просить я буду неустанно,
Чтоб жизнь моя была твоей, как прежде,
Но я не яркий свет и как ни странно,
Я выбираю черные одежды

Спокойной грустью умирали хризантемы
В заполненном безмолвием пространстве,
Часы сочтут, как убегает время
В том черном, мною созданном убранстве.

----------


## Black Lord

> В том черном, мною созданном убранстве.


[IMG]http://*********ru/281464.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/281464.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/281464.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
:biggrin:не плач солнце! Я с тобой!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,[IMG]http://*********ru/326523.gif[/IMG]не пугай так .

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Но я не яркий свет и как ни странно,
> Я выбираю черные одежды
> 
> Спокойной грустью умирали хризантемы
> В заполненном безмолвием пространстве,
> Часы сочтут, как убегает время
> В том черном, мною созданном убранстве.


Классное стихотворение...мне очень близко!

----------


## Black Lord

> Классное стихотворение...мне очень близко!


У меня тоже сейчас такая полоса....вся чёрная

----------


## Sign

*Андрей Байрон*,
 А я на ней прям таки живу...удобно - хотя бы пыли не видно:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

> А здесь "лирическое" отступление. Чистый позитив и без обмана http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=214


От тебя мне это совсем не нужно!!!!Да уж позитив!

----------


## Лев

> От тебя мне это совсем не нужно!!!!


Гуля, не переходи на личности:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,не буду! Ладно погулькаю сама себе, под нос.:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Враг мой,
Зачем же твой эфир
Граничит с частотою ультразвука.
Твои слова, как множество секир,
И для людей сплошная мука.

Да, твой
Колючий взгляд на мир
Уж сеет темнотой энергий поле.
Ты , как паук, вплетающий ампир
В свои мечты о главной роли.

Считай,
Что гений - чернота,
Она основа для созданья света,
Но свет, поверь, рождает темнота,
А чернота не для поэта.

Играй
Сознанием своим,
А ты играл вселенской чистотою.
И грош цена твореним твоим,
Коль в душах ищешь пароною!

----------


## smychok

> Враг мой,
> Зачем же твой эфир
> Граничит с частотою ультразвука.
> Твои слова, как множество секир,
> И для людей сплошная мука.


И всё же стакан наполовину полон)))))

Ты уже 3-й человек(не считая меня), которго всё "это " только подтолкнуло к созданию нового!!!!

----------


## smychok

> А я на ней прям таки живу...удобно - хотя бы пыли не видно


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Коль в душах ищешь пароною!


Классно, но... правильное написание - "паранойя".

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,извини заср..ку! точно, а я и не заметила. У себя исправлю.Очепятка, правда.:smile:

----------


## aigul

Обычный зимний вечер, выходной.
Киносеанс закончился последний.
В администраторской светло, друзья, веселье,
А за стеною холод ледяной.

Вдруг слышу голос детский за спиной:
"А вы меня не пустите погреться?"
Тут я увидела вдруг девочку без детства,
И взгляд её затравленный, больной.

Пальто - обноски кто-то дал, на ней,
На тонких ножках  рваные кроссовки
"Давай суши свои промокшие "обновки"
Садись сюда, здесь будет потеплей"

Тихонечко присела на диван,
Ей мало лет, но бешено устала...
Но как же девочке для счастья надо мало,
Ведь дни её лишь горе и обман.

Бездонность грусти  притаилась, там,
В её глазах... Печальные озера...
Смотрю, а жизнь веселье навсегда в них стерла...
Она ушла по городским снегам...

----------


## Black Lord

> Бездонность грусти  притаилась, там,
> В её глазах... Печальные озера...
> Смотрю, а жизнь веселье навсегда в них стерла...


[IMG]http://*********ru/283288.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,спасибо за иллюстрацию! Именно такая она и была , эта девочка! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Я после прочтения сразу про неё вспомнил и перерыл все диски в её поиске. :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,я её использовала, как иллюстрацию на стихи.ру! Ещё раз спасибо!Очень подходить образ!:smile:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Считай,
> Что гений - чернота,
> Она основа для созданья света,
> Но свет, поверь, рождает темнота,
> А чернота не для поэта.





> Бездонность грусти притаилась, там,
> В её глазах... Печальные озера...
> Смотрю, а жизнь веселье навсегда в них стерла...
> Она ушла по городским снегам...


Леночка.....я БолДЮЮ...прям таки шекспировские страсти!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ню до Шекспира далеко! Но как видишь стараюсь. Кстати о девочке - картинка из жизни.

----------


## PAN

> ню до Шекспира далеко!


Как и всем...:smile: Но это не страшно... Когда появится новый Шекспир - старого придется забыть... А пока не хочется...




> Враг мой...


Да.....

----------


## aigul

Быть скрытым богом - это трудно.
И молча наблюдать как грязь
Все прячет, даже слишком нудно,
Покровом  грубым стелит бязь.

Услышать зов и не ответить,
Прикинуться одним из них,
Двойной жить жизнью в этой клети,
Где ангел твой в углу притих.

Её инстинкт, стремленье к свету
Ты понял, молнией прожег
Тот чистый взгляд, молитва эта,
Но ей признаться, что ты бог?

Что ты из тех, кто только вздохом
Весь мир способен изменить,
Вселенная там, за порогом
И жизнь - лишь тоненькая нить!

В потоке душ порочных смог бы
Смешаться с массой темноты,
А может быть, решая судьбы
Мечтал спасти её, но ты...

Теперь что не всесилен понял
Ты понял, богом тошно быть
Но мысль вселенским звуком, с горя,
Все вторит счастье бога - зыбь.

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,а так хочется хоть на миллионную долю быть Шекспиром:biggrin:!

----------


## PAN

> а так хочется


И это очень хорошо... Будь...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,:biggrin:каждый может стремится, но не у каждого получится.

----------


## PAN

> не у каждого получится


На одну миллионннунннннную??????... У тебя получилось уже на большее... Не останавливайся...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,пока останавливаться не в моих планах!  :Aga: Если меня так поддерживют, то как можно остановится. Ведь  возле меня такие мужчины - музы!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Тошно быть богом...


 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,спасибо! Я надеялась , что понравится! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Лен,мне все твои стихи нравятся,хоть и тяжело бывает читать.

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,да наверное человек я тяжелый :Aga: 

Кстати, удачи в Италии!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Спасибо,жаль,что один поеду...второй билет сдал.:frown:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*, :Vah: меня надо было взять!:rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

Лен,да я с удовольствием,только опоздала на день с предложением,отдал,скрепя сердцем назад.

----------


## aigul

Не смотри , не смотри же так пристально,
Если хочешь услышать ты правду...
Правда в том, что не верила в клятву,
Даже в ту, что сказала с неистовством.

Я пришла, я покорна течению,
Тишине нестучащего сердца
И решу, наконец: "Нам не места
Среди искр, там одно отречение.

Не смотри на меня, я растеряна
И душа не разбилась, не пела.
Ты облей её краскою белой,
И обманешься  "жизнь моя склеена!"

----------


## aigul

Дождь холодный на волосы сыпал
Морось часто из мелких алмазов.
Одиночества сталь режет свистом,
Растворяется в воздухе сразу

Уж давно не твой ангел и поздно,
Я как птица исчезну на воле.
Ты поймешь, может, ночью морозной,
Что остыла я, нет моей боли.

Шрамы спрячу и скрою порезы
И неангелом стану, рекою.
От обид прокаженное сердце
Я прикрою холодной рукою.

Новый день все поставит на место.
Ты и я - для меня было раньше,
Лишь отмщенье оборванной песни
Уходя, я запрячу подальше.

----------


## MOPO

> Уж давно не твой ангел и поздно,
> Я как птица исчезну на воле.
> Ты поймешь, может, ночью морозной,
> Что остыла я, нет моей боли.


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Ленчик,класс!!! [IMG]http://*********ru/273959.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
*МОРО*  спасибо , что в гости заходите! Спасибо за улыбки, цветы  и отзывы!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*aigul*,красивые стихи! Жаль,что все трагичные, а у тебя солнце иногда бывает?

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,ну почему же не все трагичные. :Aga: А веселое могу только изредка.:eek:

----------


## MOPO

> Жаль,что все трагичные,


Лиричные  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

> Лиричные


Вот это точнее! :Aga:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Лиричные


В лирике всегда есть мягкость,нежность,даже если говорится о грустном.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Лиричные


В лирике всегда есть мягкость,нежность,даже если говорится о грустном.А у нее видно сразу,что выстраданно жизнью.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*aigul*,хотелось бы теплое почитать,не знаю,как по русски правильно сказать.

----------


## aigul

> aigul,хотелось бы теплое почитать,не знаю,как по русски правильно сказать.


На заказ не умею, хотя только Богу известно , что я напишу через день, два , неделю, вдруг и теплое, и нежное:smile:. Да и не все выстрадано. Есть просто наблюдения. :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Сластёна,не фулюхань :biggrin:
Лен,пиши,пиши,каждому своё,всем не угодишь.

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,есть один человек, который говорил мне нельзя все время так! Но я пока по другому не могу. Это моя энергетика, моя сущность. Но все течет и меняется. Может когда-то вообще ничего не смогу написать, а может со временем мой стиль, мои мысли вообще изменятся, кто знает? :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Всё приходит и уходит,возвращаясь снова в жизнь!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> может со временем мой стиль, мои мысли вообще изменятся, кто знает?


Уже изменились за время нашего знакомства... По крайней мере на стихах это отразилось... :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Уже изменились за время нашего знакомства... По крайней мере на стихах это отразилось...


Это заметно только со стороны.:smile:Спасибо! Хотя сейчас перечитываю то, что было раньше и многое не нравится вообще!:smile:

----------


## PAN

> сейчас перечитываю то, что было раньше и многое не нравится вообще!


Это нормально...
Главное - не останавливаться...

Жду...

----------


## Black Lord

> перечитываю то, что было раньше и многое не нравится вообще!


На каждом этапе жизни свои взгяды на окружающее и это всегда так.
даже в жизни порой оглядываешся и хочется,что то исправить,но время уже ушло и переделать нельзя.



> Жду...


А место встречи и время не указал.:biggrin:
бедная Леночка опять будет одна стоять и ждать...

----------


## aigul

Ну, что, ребята, продолжим!?:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

На той стене написано "Прощай!"...
Себя оставлю я в листе осеннем,
Когда услышишь крики птичьих стай,
Покажется он самым ценным.

А без тебя приходят холода
И в стылом городе колдует осень.
Закончил шоу красок листопад,
Оставил за собою проседь.

Не остановишь время криком "Стоп!"...
Все ждал листок под снегом умиравший,
А в ожиданье час за три ... И что?
Лист топчет путник заплутавший.

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*, :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,Андрей! Дуже дякую! :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

:biggrin:ты уже на мови гутариш?

----------


## aigul

Ты ищешь, перечитывая, рвешь
Листок уж измельчен в кусочки!
Увидев бред в шикарной строчке
Находишь  в искренности  ложь.

И дали, и печали, шаль , вуаль
Поэта раздражать вдруг стали.
Послать все к черту? Но не дали,
Сказали : "Соблюдай мораль!"

Мораль, мораль! А если от души...?
Вот надо ли сюжет украсить?
Желая новой ипостаси
Ты стих свой уничтожить не спеши!

А рифмы лихорадит чистота
И ночь потрачена, пустое…
Но утром снова  нет покоя,
Картин не впечатляет красота.

----------


## Black Lord

Лен,хоть ты не рви мне душу,пожалуйста...

----------


## aigul

Понимаешь, что все, слишком поздно
Лишь когда остаешься один.
Мир - тугая пружина и сложно
Сжать ее.Это дикий экстрим!

Словно выстрел пружины по венам
Пронесется и жизнь, и любовь,
С ними верность друзей и измены...
Твой свободен полет вновь и вновь.

Смотришь в дали невидящим взглядом.
Он дороже тебе, чем покой
Этот странника посох, он рядом
Да и звездные ливни стеной.

Леонидий поток нескончаем
Впереди. Никого за спиной, 
Но мы ценим когда потеряем
И надеемся новой весной.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Понимаешь, что все, слишком поздно
> Лишь когда остаешься один.
> Мир - тугая пружина и сложно
> Сжать ее.Это дикий экстрим!


*aigul*,умные слова!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,спасибо. Да, немного поумничала:biggrin:.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

Жаль,что улетаю.
Интересно тут у вас,мысли будоражит и напрягает.

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,ну так вернешься будет что почитать!:biggrin:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> ну так вернешься будет что почитать!


Обязательно зайду,но когда это ещё будет,сама не знаю.:smile:

----------


## Black Lord

> Понимаешь, что все, слишком поздно
> Лишь когда остаешься один.
> Мир - тугая пружина и сложно
> Сжать ее.Это дикий экстрим!
> 
> Словно выстрел пружины по венам
> Пронесется и жизнь, и любовь,
> С ними верность друзей и измены...
> Твой свободен полет вновь и вновь.
> ...


Лена,умничка,так близко,так трогательно,молодец!!!!!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, последнее, очень сильно!!! МОЛОДЕЦ!!!  :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Ты ищешь, перечитывая, рвешь
> Листок уж измельчен в кусочки!


До поэта мне ещё пока далековато, но бумаги выкинул столько, что можно было бы небольшой северный городок отопить в течении арктической ночи))))

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
*viva-music*,
*smychok*,спасибо!:biggrin:Я всегда вам рада!

----------


## MOPO

> Но мы ценим когда потеряем
> И надеемся новой весной.


"Впереди еще тысячи лет,
Еще столько успеем в пути!"
Так бродяга один рассуждал,
И следа от него не найти!

----------


## aigul

> "Впереди еще тысячи лет,
> Еще столько успеем в пути!"
> Так бродяга один рассуждал,
> И следа от него не найти!


Он не знал, его жизнь коротка,
Только вспышка усталой звезды.
Путь наш -это всего три глотка:
Счастье, истина, поиск мечты....

----------


## MOPO

> Он не знал, его жизнь коротка,
> Только вспышка усталой звезды.
> Путь наш -это всего три глотка:
> Счастье, истина, поиск мечты....


Пузырьки в полноводной реке,
Жизни миг, огоньки, мотыльки,
Словно искра в холодной руке,
Рассыпается на угольки.

----------


## aigul

> Пузырьки в полноводной реке,
> Жизни миг, огоньки, мотыльки,
> Словно искра в холодной руке,
> Рассыпается на угольки.


Угольки догорают во тьме,
Отдают все тепло и любовь.
И летят мотыльки не к реке,
Они смело летят на огонь.

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
*МОРО*,
 :Ok: ...

----------


## Витка

*МОРО*, *aigul*, молодцы, что снова возобновили свои диалоги в стихах!

----------


## aigul

*viva-music*,да с Олежиком очень приятно стихи сочинять! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Ото сна тяжелеют вдруг веки,
Я спою тебе песню нежно,
А утром проснусь я ветром
И тебя поцелую небрежно.

Так неслышно, щеки касаясь,
Просто вздохом тихим и легким...
Смотрю тебе вслед, надеясь,
Твое счастье не будет далеким.

Я, как твой талисман, незаметно
Буду следовать за тобою.
А хочешь, я буду небом,
Упаду серебристой росою...

Ты росу собери на удачу,
В ней моих заклинаний сила.
Она заблестит, это значит
От тебя я беду отвратила.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, привет! Есть новая тема посмотри на моём сайте. Называется Одна. Пока послушай...потом обсудим.

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*, :flower: 
Ленусь,прости,я не хотел...
Сдержать себя я не сумел,
Назначь мне страшный приговор,
Я каюсь,это мой позор...:frown:

----------


## Лев

> aigul,
> Ленусь,прости,я не хотел...
> Сдержать себя я не сумел,
> Назначь мне страшный приговор,
> Я каюсь,это мой позор...


Ты не руби ему пера,
Уйди, уйди от топора.
Прими его ты покаянье
И загадай-ка три желанья:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
Прощен же ты,
Мой милый странник!
Ведь жизнь она же многогранник
И мы не немы, я и ты


*Лев*,
не буду, не рублю! :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> Ведь жизнь она же многогранник


Кристал волшебный, твоих уст!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Разметалась осень дымкою паленою,
Уходила шлейфом запоздалым
И березы веткой обнаженною
У подъезда на минуту стала.

Задержалась, чтобы мы её запомнили,
Выходя из дома утром ранним.
Лист последний зацепила тонкими
Паутинками. Слетел нежданно...

Как частичка жизни , осень догоревшая
Веселилась, грезила, устала,
Засмеялась... То боль уцелевшая
От безумств отшумевшего бала.

И теперь ждет сна заманчивого, белого,
Дни считает, стоя у порога,
Но осталась все ж таки несмелою,
Ты, моя береза - недотрога.

----------


## aigul

Нам даны разум, сила
....................и власть
Человек очень мило
Проживает жизнь всласть.
Но страшней равнодушных,
......................поверь,
Нет созданий бездушных
Они хуже, чем зверь.
Им доверчивость, верность
.........................нужна?
Даже зверь видит ценность
В этих вечных словах.
Даже зверь смотрит смело
..........................в глаза,
Даже волк друга греет,
Если вдруг холода.
А душа - это может
..................и грех?
Кто ты мимо прохожий
Может зверь? Человек?

----------


## Black Lord

> Кто ты...


*aigul*,сильно  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, сильное и здорово написано!  :Ok:   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Кто ты...


ОООчень объективно...и что на тебя нашло...
Респект!!!

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
*viva-music*,
*Sign*,
спасибки! Да произошла история! Весь вечер отходила!

----------


## Black Lord

> Да произошла история! Весь вечер отходила!


*Лен,чай,кофе?*

[IMG]http://*********ru/343336.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,чай с лимоном! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

*Ты не грусти,
Испей чайку,
А свою злость,
Отдай врагу...
*
[IMG]http://*********ru/372010.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 А я вчера красненьким немецким вином побалывался...ммм вот как надо отходить!!! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,белое люблю! :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

> белое люблю!


[IMG]http://*********ru/337194.jpg[/IMG]

*Что ещё, госпожа aigul, пожелает?*[IMG]http://*********ru/343338.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Я тоже люблю белое, но меня угощали красным...за свой счёт редко пью:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Я тоже люблю белое,


*Sign*,сразу не мог сказать,что два фужера...

[IMG]http://*********ru/331053.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/331053.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Sign

*Андрей Байрон*,
 ООО, спасибо! Вот только завтра понедельник...в универ идти...кошмар

----------


## smychok

> Нам даны разум, сила
> ....................и власть
> Человек очень мило
> Проживает жизнь всласть.
> Но страшней равнодушных,
> ......................поверь,
> Нет созданий бездушных
> Они хуже, чем зверь.
> Им доверчивость, верность
> ...


 Действительно - кто я???

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Андрей, а меня уже нигде не угощают???  :Tu: 
А я бы от молока не отказался бы...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,давай со мной чай с лимоном, а ещё конфетами угощу с цельным лесным орехом. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,
 !!! С огромным удовольстием!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> А я бы от молока не отказался бы...


[IMG]http://*********ru/389422.gif[/IMG]
*Слушаюсь и повинуюсь,мой хозяин.*
[IMG]http://*********ru/392494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Действительно - кто я???


_Присоединилась к вопросу и я,
Хоть знаю - не зверь я, но женщина - вся!
:wink:_

----------


## smychok

*Андрей Байрон*,
 Андрей, ну вот всё же можно сделать при большом желании!!! 
Огромное спасибо!!! Мне просто было интересно как наш джин будет выкручиваться - я неспростоа во всех темах про молоко!!! А его я сейчас буду принимать и далеко не виртуально!!!
))))

----------


## smychok

> Присоединилась к вопросу и я,
> Хоть знаю - не зверь я, но женщина - вся!


 О женщина!!! - Ты центр мирозданья!!!
Во чреве во своём рождаешь жизнь!!!
Но чувствую, что иногда прошу я подаянья,
Когда любовь дарю и говорю признанье!!!

Ваш взгляд порой страшнее всех клыков,
А слово иногда острей когтей.
И сколько вам написано стихов,
И мало кто не видел тех "окОв"!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
Мой стих, увы, был не о женщинах, коварстве.
И взгляд испепелят , это да.
О человеке он, живущем в хамстве,
Душой бывает  хуже зверя иногда.

То что в природе существует, равнодушно
Не сможет мимо проходить.
А люди многие совсем бездушны,
И не достойны даже по земле бродить.

Воть, опять импровизо. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

Я это всё прекрасно понимаю,
Но тут другою гранью стал вопрос...
И это...Дамы!!! Я вас просто обажаю!!! :Oj: 
И вам дарю букетик алых роз!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
Ах джентельменов в мире стало мало!
И слово "дамы" редкость уж у нас !
Спасибо , Саш! Теплее стало
От этих роз и этих фраз!

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,остынь...не надо,
Все в жизни этой поправимо,
Кто понимает...не проходит мимо,
И ты из жизни этой не гонима...

----------


## aigul

Забытая песня. Звучала
Мелодия из памяти моей.
В тишине пустого зала
Не было признания честней.

Она признавалась в печали...
Все в этой песне было: шум дождя,
Новый день, лазоревые дали,
Только в ней я не нашла тебя.

Она признавалась, что любит,
А может, ненавидит, может, ждет.
Проливала звук повсюду...
Нет огонь... Минорный плакал лед.

Потом бушевало там море
И ветер рвал аккордами грозы.
В тишине пустого зала
Это память позвала мечты.

Из тихой линии минора
Внезапно просыпался дикий шторм.
Побежали ноты вторя,
Слыша голос бурь в мотиве том.

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/350499.gif[/IMG]
*Пусть в твоей жизни будут только эти краски,
И не заметишь,но в твой дом вольётся снова муза,
И в жизни ты не раз ещё узнаеш счастье ласки,
Что пел со сцены храма, искренний,  Корузо.

Нам тяжело читать, когда ты горько плачешь,
Когда ты рвёшся в храм, но он пулуразрушен,
Сгорели свечи прошлой неудачи...значит,
Прими...как есть...ведь он тебе не нужен,

*

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
Поверь , что это только песня,
Она была забыта. Прозвучала...
Да так , что поняла я сердцу тесно,
И нет любви, и все опять сначала!

Одна из моих масок просто плачет,
Я слез не лью , не вижу в том причины 
Она забытая , а это значит-
Все спрятано под серой тиной.

----------


## Black Lord

[IMG]http://*********ru/337189.gif[/IMG]

*Любая песня,есть кусочек нашей жизни,
Нет,не забыл он эту маску,не оставил,
Она одна из тех же красок милых,
Которые политрой он звучать заставил.

Которую он маслом выложил в мальбере,
И полотно покрыл своею ценной дружбой,
Поверь, той маски просто небыло и нету,
Она была в твоей лишь сказке прошлой...*

----------


## aigul

Жизнь сквозь пальцы, словно песок,
Убегает по крупицам.
И каждой песчинке свой срок,
Им надо поторопиться.

Остановишь песчаный бег,
Улыбаешься пространно.
Мир, словно засыпанный след,
Изменчивый постоянно.

Песок-это каменный снег,
На ладони держишь время.
Сожми, если хочешь, сильней
И почувствуешь холод, кремний.

Не растает в теплых руках,
Но осталось очень мало.
Меняем вселенную в снах,
Не думая, очень смело.

----------


## MOPO

> Меняем вселенную в снах,
> Не думая, очень смело.


 :Ok:  Смело

----------


## aigul

Извечный риторический вопрос,
"В чем счастье женское?", опять
Загадкой в воздухе повис
Когда увидела эскиз:

Кафе. Саксофонист играет блюз,
Сюда подруги поболтать
Зашли. Не виделись давно
И разговор их как в кино.

1-ая : Рассказывай скорее, как живешь?
Наверно ты счастливей всех.
Я вижу, как блестят глаза,
Как будто грянет вмиг гроза!

2-ая: Да все, что говорят, то просто ложь.
Не знаю, это ли успех!
Любить, терять, опять лететь,
Все попадая в ту же сеть.

Творить и спотыкаясь вновь искать,
Упасть с обрыва... Это злит.
И вновь, со сломанным крылом,
Любовь оставив на потом.

Взгляни, ношу мятежности печать
И часто  грустно от обид,
А счастье в жизни ты одна
Нашла. Покой... Его жена.


Оставлено вино... Молчит бокал,
Что с тайной каждая ушла.
Счастливыми они себя 
Считали, одного любя.

О том молчали. И бокал молчал...
Одна забрала два крыла,
Другая, твердо по земле
Пошла,  уверенна в судьбе.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Женское счастье


Да жизненно...вот я тоже сейчас с двумя сразу встречаюсь...не дай бог пересекуться - сделают из меня чучело:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Артур! Женская месть страшна, ты же знаешь!:biggrin:Смотри девченки как соберутся....!:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Да Леночка...после того как я с тобой пообщался я это понял...пойду на всякий случай завещание напишу

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,:eek:это что я тебе открыла какой может быть женская месть? Но я её ещё пока только  готовлю (кстати это ещё пока не самое страшное!).:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Ну ты же мне рассказывала свои "страшные" фантазии! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

К морю несет свои воды река,
Дождями пролиться ей бы.
Так будет всегда и через века
Вновь бросит свой вызов в небо.

Снова тепло отдает облакам,
Вернется к морю волною
И море податливо нежным рукам
Шумело "Я буду судьбою..."

Все окончанье имеет, тогда
Казалось, они неразлучны.
Река вместе с морем, теченье, вода
Вовсе не прихоть, не случай.

Река, иссякая, все ж к морю несла
Каждую каплю, но мало.
Песчаная стала шире коса,
Море другую искало.

Ну, поверни же течение вспять!
На землю вернись дождями...
Но замкнутый круг и к морю бежать
Она рождена ручьями.

И для другой те же будет слова
Море шептать "Я судьба..."...

----------


## Black Lord

> Река и море


*Лена!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Красиво и трогательно.*


[IMG]http://*********ru/357549.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> К морю несет свои воды река,
> Дождями пролиться ей бы.
> Так будет всегда и через века
> Вновь бросит свой вызов в небо.
> 
> Снова тепло отдает облакам,
> Вернется к морю волною
> И море податливо нежным рукам
> Шумело "Я буду судьбою..."
> ...


Красиво,только последние две строчки из другой сказки.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Нам даны разум, сила
> ....................и власть
> Человек очень мило
> Проживает жизнь всласть.
> Но страшней равнодушных,
> ......................поверь,
> Нет созданий бездушных
> Они хуже, чем зверь.
> Им доверчивость, верность
> ...


 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,из той! Это так задумано!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia102,из той! Это так задумано!


Они портят стих,я так думаю)))

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,а я так не думаю!:eek:Они подитоживают.

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Они подитоживаю


 :flower:  твоё дело)))))))

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102*,Вот именно! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Просто взять у эха метафоры,
Чтобы сравнить любовь.
Может с античной амфорой,
Но замечу, пустая вновь.

Может с пляской воздуха огненной,
Но от неё лишь свет,
В сонные окна брошенный,
Как гипербола-ночь в ответ.

Или с лунной россыпью, искрами,
С чистой слезой звезды,
Даже с извечной истиной,
Если будешь со мною ты.

----------


## aigul

Да, я плачу, опять я плачу...
Снова падаю. Как легко
Разгромить, желая удачи,
"Извините, что не башмаком!"

Что ж, наверное, нет таланта...
Бросить все, оставить, уйти!
Не просила у жизни гранта,
Я на ощупь искала пути.

Я с собою теперь в разладе
И падений больше нашла 
С моей пропастью нет уж слада,
Ведь ударили "не со зла":frown:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Наша Лена громко плачет - 
 Потеряла вдруг удачу:eek:
 Тише, Леночка, не плачь! -
 Сколько впереди удач :Aga: :rolleyes: :Vah: :tongue: :Oj:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Когда же нет друзей, конечно, нет врагов...
Есть догма: в мире плюс и минус
Рождают точный абсолютный ноль
И этот ноль как сладкое пралине.

Ужасно вязкое, тягучее оно
И приторное совершенством.
Его достичь давно пытались, но...
Но разве цель оправдывает средства.

Я видела, как гибла жизнь в ноле таком,
Терялись чувства и порывы.
Стучало сердце словно метроном,
Напоминая: абсолюты лживы...

----------


## Лев

> Напоминая: абсолюты лживы...


Может ты права и абсолюты лживы,
Прав и я - не лжив лишь  АБСОЛЮТ!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,он потому и абсолют, 
что сладок и совсем не тут( т.е. непостижим).:eek:

----------


## aigul

Промозгло на улицах, сыро...
Декабрьский шел дождь, только мы
Мечтали о снеге, то был наш
Романс запоздалой зимы.

Он хрупкий и он как мгновенье,
Шаг сделаю, город застыл,
Рассыплется прикосновеньем,
Но помнит, что где-то есть ты.

Я знаю, по легкому снегу
Придешь и раскрасишь мой день
Лучами. И зимнюю негу
Подарит мне снежная сень...

Романса дописаны строчки,
Закончился лист. Снова дождь
Оставит размытые точки
И шепчет: « Ты снега зря ждеш

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102**, viva-music , МОРО !* вижу заходите ко мне, читаете!Спасибо, что всегда со мной!

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,


> Anastasia102, viva-music , МОРО ! вижу заходите ко мне, читаете!Спасибо, что всегда со мной!


Ничего, что я без приглашения???

----------


## smychok

*Sign*,



> Да Леночка...после того как я с тобой пообщался я это понял...пойду на всякий случай завещание напишу


 Тоже вариант))):biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Ну что ты! Ты для меня всегда желанный гость! :Oj:

----------


## smychok

:Oj: 
Ну я прям оттаял))))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,льдинка , льдинка! Скоро май!
Льдинка , льдинка! Ну ка растай:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

*aigul*, до мая ещё далековато(((
Но мне и так неплохо))) На природу обижаться нельзя!!! У каждой поры года свой лейтмотив, без которых партитура не будет полной...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, я зиму переношу очень тяжело, для меня замирает все, я даже ледяная какая-то становлюсь. Мне бы в теплых краях жить, там я былы бы счастлива. :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Не усвоила прошлый урок,
Не усвоила. Не способна.
Между нами, как вспышка, рок
Разорвался и снова свободна.

Зря любовью твоей отомстить
За его нелюбовь мечтала,
Но в свою же попала сеть
Рокового, из юности, бала.

И как будто отрава в крови
Растекались секунды разлуки.
Он стал прошлым, стал вне игры,
А мечта испытаньем и мукой.

Свой сценарий играю опять,
Мое солнце теперь не греет.
Не посмеет тебя потерять
Мое сердце, с тобой мне теплее.

----------


## aigul

Не ради тебя дыханьем своим
Холодный декабрь согрею.
Ради того, чтобы был ты любим,
Не мною, мечтою моею.

Вдруг в призрачном небе  наша судьба
В листок обратилась белый.
Думала, не испишу никогда,
Наш мир останется целый.

Исписан листок, но пусто в душе, 
Сложу в кораблик бумажный.
Будто любовь отпущу по реке
И он поплывет отважно.

Он поплывет, унося за собой
Все прошлые неудачи.
То, что написано было игрой.
Потери не много значат.

----------


## PAN

> Не ради тебя дыханьем своим


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, боже мой! Неужели ты снова у меня в гостях! :Pivo: . Угощаю. :smile:

----------


## aigul

Солнце зим холодное и дикое
Лучами чуть касается земли.
Набрызгами облако размытое
Закрыло небеса, свет распылив.

Взгляд мой от прозрачности и серости,
От будничных картин совсем устал.
Каплю в них ищу, всего лишь, радости,
Найду её и превращу в кристалл.

Жизнь, преломляясь, станет яркою
В кристальных гранях из моей мечты,
Вкус потери, что казалась горькою,
Просто станет привкусом игры.

Я пойму , что не такие страшные
И дикость солнца, и моя зима.
Мысли о тебе уже вчерашние,
А счастье я своё найду сама

----------


## aigul

Желание быть просто настоящей
Не нужно окнам равнодушным.
Им все равно, что где-то страшно,
Что ты кому-то очень нужен.

Что станет одиночество привычным,
Что с первым снегом искренность сравнима,
Что он растает - все обычно,
Что две души проходят мимо.

Проходят мимо, глаз не поднимая,
Надеясь, что снег первый будет первым
Из года в год. Но быстро тая,
Своей любви он будет верным.

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia102 , Skade , Витка, МОРО !* а что так скромно? спасибки и все?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 :Kez 04:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,
 :034:  :022:   Здорово! Поэтому и слов нет! Не обижайся, но пускай мои впечатления на сей раз останутся в моей душе!

 :002:  :008:  :011:  С наступающим Новым годом, дорогая!!!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Anastasia102 , Skade , Витка, МОРО ! а что так скромно? спасибки и все?


[IMG]http://*********ru/368268.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/366220.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*Anastasia102*,:biggrin:спасибо за поздравления!

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
Твои стихи всегда читаю с наслажденьем,
Хоть грустные они, в них вера и сомненья,
В них весь полет души - стремительный и страстный,
Они как солнца луч, в холодный день ненастный.

 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Мой солнца луч всегда со мной,
Мечтаю научиться я летать,
Покинуть замок ледяной!
И на земле счастливой стать!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,
 Мечтания твои все сбудутся - поверь,
Лишь только приоткрой души и сердца дверь!

----------


## aigul

Два шага,
Всего лишь,
Но самые трудные.

Бумаге
Оставишь
Те образы грустные.

Два взгляда
Чужие
Не встретятся в городе.

Преграды
Смешные,
Но сердце холодное.

Причина
Отречься
Останется тайною

Ранимы,
Как свечи,
Мы таем печальные.

----------


## MOPO

> Ранимы,
> Как свечи,
> Мы таем печальные.


Поэтично, 
Лирично,
Заманчиво.
Отлично!  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,а как тебе структура? Не смущает? :smile:Вот я поизвращалась, ну думаю не сильно извратилась?

----------


## Black Lord

> Не ради тебя дыханьем своим
> Холодный декабрь согрею.
> Ради того, чтобы был ты любим,
> Не мною, мечтою моею.
> 
> Вдруг в призрачном небе  наша судьба
> В листок обратилась белый.
> Думала, не испишу никогда,
> Наш мир останется целый.
> ...


Лена, сильно  :flower: 
С наступающим!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Преграды
> Смешные,
> Но сердце холодное.



Оттает сердечко,
Мечты оживут,
Печаль канет в вечность,
Цветы позовут
Вдохнуть аромат,
Новой жизни весну!
Распустится сад,
Жизнь даст чувств новизну!

[IMG]http://*********ru/328324.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,спасибо!:biggrin:Но думаю до Нового года мы ещё все друг друга поздравим. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,
Я стану весною,
Расстанут снега,
Я буду мечтою
Его навсегда! :Aga:

----------


## MOPO

> МОРО,а как тебе структура? Не смущает?


А кто нам запретит? Трансвеститы ведь нам не указ :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:это точно, мы натуралы! :biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
За нас с тобой я спокоен :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,я тоже! :Pivo:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, 2 шага - класс!!! Интересно написала, структура нравится, легко читается!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
> Я стану весною,
> Расстанут снега,
> Я буду мечтою
> Его навсегда!


_Прекрасная женщина,
Как и слова!
Куда ж ему деться?_
_Он влюбится - да!_

----------


## aigul

Мой белый мир и снежной мишурой
Искрится воздух крученой пургой.
Ворвется ветер в мерзлое окно
И день начнет из зимних снежных нот.

Мой белый день вне времени летит,
А иней на распахнутой двери
Остался следом брошенных планет,
Он все, что было, и чего уж нет.

Мой город белый, заспанный закат,
Домов панельных выстроенный сад
Услышит первый вздох и первый луч
Наш грязный снег вдруг превратит в золу.

Вне времени летят к тебе слова
Не важно мне то снег или зола.
Ведь белый день в морозное окно
Ворвется. Ждал нас он уже давно.

----------


## aigul

Мой белый мир, и снежной мишурой
Искрится воздух.Крученой пургой.
Ворвется ветер в мерзлое окно
И день начнет из зимних снежных нот.

Мой белый день вне времени летит,
А иней на распахнутой двери
Остался следом брошенных планет,
Он все, что было, и чего уж нет.

Мой город белый, заспанный закат,
Домов панельных выстроенный сад
Услышит первый вздох и первый луч
Наш грязный снег вдруг превратит в золу.

Вне времени летят к тебе слова
Не важно мне то снег или зола.
Ведь белый день в морозное окно
Ворвался просто в прошлое  давно.

----------


## Skadi

_Второй раз здорово звучит!
Читать приятно - смысл звенит!_:smile:

----------


## MOPO

> Мой белый день вне времени летит,
> А иней на распахнутой двери
> Остался следом брошенных планет,
> Он все, что было, и чего уж нет.


Великолепно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Ok:  :Pivo:

----------


## Лев

> Мой белый мир, и снежной мишурой


Мой белый мир, в нём снежной мишурой... :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Два шага,
> Всего лишь,


 :Aga: ...
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Порадовала...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,спасибо! С наступающим тебя! И надеясь , что будем мы радоваться в Новом году!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/382493.gif[/IMG]

*Пусть этот год, в который ты вступаешь,
Счастливым годом в жизнь твою войдет.
И все хорошее, о чем сейчас мечтаешь,
Пусть сбудется и пусть произойдет.*

----------


## aigul

И я поздравляю вас всех!
http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=11
http://www.dancingsantacard.com/?santa=6466034

----------


## Хакер

Пусть Новый год Вас осенит
Подарит Вам успех,
И в Вашем доме пусть звучит
Веселый, звонкий смех.
Пусть рядом будет верный Друг
И в праздник, и в ненастье.
И пусть в Ваш дом, как снежный ком,
Всегда приходит счастье!
[IMG]http://*********ru/356892.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Хакер*,ой спасибо , что заглянул ко мне! Ты ведь у меня в гостях ещё не был! С наступающим! :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Не удержишь солнце 
Прозрачным колпаком
И не сможет отблеск
Жить долго подо льдом

Все равно свеченье
Разрушит света плен,
Полетит забвеньем
И нет стеклянных стен.

Ты решил "Легко ведь
Поймать весны лучи
В капли от сосулек,
Замёрзнувших в ночи.

Ледяным покровом
Окутан жизни жар.
Не скажу ни слова,
Тебе оставлю в дар

В талой льдинке искру
Из солнца и огня
Сохраню лучистой
Я только для тебя.

Но от солнца тает
Мой плачущий хрусталь
И в забытом рае
Каплей слово "жаль"...

----------


## aigul

*Моро, Хакер!*Ну прям только опубликовала стих сразу вижу читали! Спасибо , что уделяете мне внимание! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> в забытом рае
> Каплей слово


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,рада видеть после новогодней разлуки. :Oj:

----------


## MOPO

> Моро, Хакер!Ну прям только опубликовала стих сразу вижу читали! Спасибо , что уделяете мне внимание!


Тебя не читать невозможно,
Слова, словно посланы свыше,
Как смело и неосторожно,
Я слышу твой голос! Я слышу! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Читать меня грустно...
Ты знаешь
Что мне на душе очень пусто,
А ты меня все же читаешь
И слышишь меня, мои чувства!

----------


## aigul

Листая мои стихи,
Читаешь меня, мои мысли.
Ни слова не пропусти,
Когда мои слушаешь песни.

Волшебной свирели звук
Созвучие ищет не в небе,
В касании теплых рук,
В играющем солнечном снеге.

Родился он высоко
Стараньем заоблачных граций.
Но как потерять легко,
Забыть чистоту интонаций.

Случайно допущена фальшь,
Легко гармоничность ломая.
В судьбе получаешь демарш
Аккордов и ночи без края.

----------


## PAN

> Листая мои стихи,
> Читаешь меня


Тебя лучше петь.... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, :Oj: 
Хотела бы я  мелодией стать, но кому
Звуки свирели нужны?Не ему!
А ты, если хочешь,спой для меня,
Я буду тонкой струною так тихо любя...

----------


## aigul

Я, отпускаю тебя и мне,
Мне действительно легче стало!
Я подарила тебя луне,
Примыкай теперь к "волчьей" стае!

Можешь скулить одиноко, но,
Но обратно пути размыты,
А в мой мир мое сердце давно
Ручки не у двери, закрыто!

Ты ни летать, ни любить... И жаль,
Жаль, но я не зову с собою
Тех, кто неверие сеет, боль...
Это утром, и спи спокойно...

----------


## MOPO

> Я отпускаю тебя и мне...


Уже больше оптимизма  :Aga:

----------


## наталья сергеевна

Уважаемая, aigul! С Рождеством Христовым!

----------


## aigul

*наталья сергеевна*,:biggrin:спасибо!

----------


## Элла

> Я, отпускаю тебя и мне


как Это знакомо.................... :Ok:

----------


## LINSLI

*Лена*, это был я ты сейчас меня видишь же?

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь теперь верю!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 47 часов 33 минуты*
Как будто сердца оттепель, капель...
Проснулся вдруг нечаянно апрель...
Он отражался в зимних грязных лужах.

Среди зимы, замерзших городов
Прогонит импульс зимних холодов,
Что пробежал по городу и душам...

Ошибся и  весеннее тепло 
Задумал он дарить, но все прошло.
Что ж, уступил, вернуться же морозы.

Печально, скованные льдом
Забудут, околдованные сном,
Дома отрывки из весенней прозы...

----------


## Sign

А теперь я как рекламный агент *aigul*, поднимаю данную тему на верхнюю строчку чарта!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, последнее стихотворение классно!

----------


## PAN

> последнее стихотворение классно!


Надеюсь - не последнее...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, конечно же!:biggrin: :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 часа 56 минут*
*Куда торопишься!*
Куда торопишься? зачем летишь?
Да потому, что много в сердце  планов!
Друзья твердят: «Остынь, сгоришь, малыш»,
Но не возможно жизнь бежит фонтаном!

Боишься мелочь упустить и вдруг
Не дорожишь ты каждым часом светлым!
Что снова день прошел, замкнулся круг
Не важным кажется и незаметным!

А может, стоит оглянуться и...,
Вернуть крупицы дней ушедших снова
Не торопясь ценить не пустяки,
А наслажденье от пути прямого.

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## Витка

*PAN*, не придирайтесь к словам! Можно обращать на себя внимание другими способами! :wink:
*aigul*, спасибо за стихотворение в ответ на наш разговор!  :flower:  Теперь поняла, в чём дело.  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> Куда торопишься? зачем летишь?
> Да потому, что много в сердце планов!
> Друзья твердят: «Остынь, сгоришь, малыш»,
> Но не возможно жизнь бежит фонтаном!


Леночка...как всегда на высоте и прямо в сердце!!! :Oj:

----------


## aigul

Попытки молиться, тщетно!
Безмолвны остались боги,
Остались слова без ответа,
Разрушенные остроги.

Молитва , как речка, раньше
С водою прозрачной , быстрой
Легко уносила дальше
Слова с откровением чистым.

Все чаще теперь молчанье,
Неверие и усталость.
А кто просил состраданья?
В молитве была лишь малость.

О помощи не просила,
А шепотом "Не мешай мне.
Насколько осталось силы
Я буду стремиться к тайне."

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Попытки молиться тщетны...


*Попытки молиться тщетны,
Когда мы устали в вере,
Слова наши не заметны,
Продавши мольбу хемере.

Кто лишь не теряет веру,
Познает молитвы силу,
Всевышний к нему прозреет,
Вернув подсознанье к миру.*

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia Andreevna*,

Всевышний глухим остается ,
Когда ему нужно это!
Так будем же рады солнцу,
Пусть будут слова без ответа.

Пусть, только прошу, не мешает
Идти к своей цели прямо.
В моем затеряном рае
Еще трепыхаюсь упрямо.:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Пусть, только прошу, не мешает
> Идти к своей цели прямо.


Всевышний тебе не мешает,
Мешаешь себе ты сама.
А он за тобой наблюдает
Твоё пробужденье от "сна"...

----------


## Skadi

> Всевышний глухим остается ,
> Когда ему нужно это!


*Всевышний совсем ни при чём,
Когда кто не молится ни о чём.
В душе если в бога не веришь,
То многого не разумеешь.
Бог сам за себя даст ответ:
Что нужно ему, а что - нет.*

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Пусть будут слова без ответа.


*Ответ искать в себе нам надо,
Тому лишь исповедь услада,
Господь не делает за нас,
Он направляет в нужный час.

Свернув с пути, где солнца луч,
Загнав себя в глубину тучь,
Среди краплённых жизнью кручь,
Жуём, как падальщики суть.*

----------


## Skadi

> Так будем же рады солнцу...


_Господь нам и дарит то солнце,
Что светится в наши оконца!
Вселенную так же Он создал,
Протоны, нейтроны и звёзды...
Да всё. И оспаривать глупо -
Сей факт подтверждён уж наукой!_

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

*aigul*,извини,что зафлудила твою темку.

----------


## Markovich

Жалко Господа!


Молим все мы Господа,
Все о чем-то просим
Пристаем с вопросами,
Панихиды носим
С яйцами и пасхами
Прем толпой настырною
Хоть женой и любящей,
Да давно постылою
А ему мольбы видать
Хуже репы пареной
Человечья благодать
Прошена – не дарена
Кто-то просит: “Помоги
Мне сгубить товарища!”
А товарищ , с кем  враги –
Молит о пожарище,
О болезни для того,
Кто о нем хлопочет
И пойди тут разбери
Голову морочат!
Не один ,не два, не три –
Сотни, миллионы!
Что у каждого внутри?
Длинные  колонны 
Тихий шепот слился в гром,
Все исправно крестятся
Бог мечтает об одном:
“Где ты, с неба  лестница?”

----------


## Лев

> извини,что зафлудила твою темку.


Если это флуд,
Не сочти за труд
Пояснить -  с чего бы это
Давишь ты в себе поэта,
Обзывая свой же труд
Пустословным словом флуд?
Флуда здесь я не заметил,
Строчек глубину отметил.
Орфография порой :Vah: 
Ну, да ладно... Бог с тобой:smile:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Кто-то просит: “Помоги
> Мне сгубить товарища!”
> А товарищ , с кем  враги –
> Молит о пожарище,


*Только с чистой головой,
Помыслами чистыми,
Окрестив войны золу,
Рождены убийствами.

Чистотой мольба сыта,
А не верой пагубной,
Кто уверует в него,
В жизни небо радугой!
*

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Все чаще теперь молчанье,
> Неверие и усталость.
> А кто просил состраданья?
> В молитве была лишь малость.


Это точно! Всё теперь решают деньги!

----------


## aigul

Слова, пропитанные жестью
Становятся чеканкой и в пике
Летишь, устав от грубой лести,
Держась на цирковом крюке.

Полетом мысли окрыленный,
Свободой наслаждаясь , очень рад,
Что ты не штамповый-холеный,
А дни твои планет парад.

Неординарности заложник,
Боишься вдруг услышать "Ты,как все...".
Твой трюк не принят, это сложно,
Как спуск по горному шоссе.

Один мытарства строки понял,
В тебе легко их пленника узнал,
Но за тобой уже погоня,
Кричат : "Ура! Оригинал!"

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Неординарности заложник,
> Боишься вдруг услышать "Ты как все...".


Леночка!!! Респект и Уважуха! Круто! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Не возвращаюсь я , хлопая дверью,
На одном все решилось дыхании.
Может быть это оправдано целью:
Бросить в лицо им уход-подаяние.

На перекрестках дорог и не нужно
Ждать меня, не будет возвращения.
А предавать, разрушая,  не сложно,
Мне сложнее помнить о прощении.

Так оставляют друзей и любимых,
Ускоряя   бег от безысходности
И не ломая закон пантомимы,
Просто уйти, в плен своей обреченности.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка!!! ШИКАРНО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Угодно ли будет судьбе,
Чтобы встретились мы
И тебе
Сказала я "Здравствуй , солнце!"
Где-то в конце зимы.

А будет ли случай за нас,
Чтобы вернулись мы
И не раз
Сказала бы "Здравствуй , солнце!"
Где-то в конце зимы.

Увидишь ли снова меня,
Если придет весна.
Знаешь я
Отдам тебе краски солнца,
Если  уйдет зима.

По звездным дорогам времен
Без нас наступит весна...
Словно сон,
Раскрашенный красками солнца,
Если уйдет зима.

А может, оставлю я знак,
Просто в тиши ночной.
Все не так
И с вешней водой пропаду
В талой реке весной.

Смешают рассветы мой след,
И нет  тиши ночной
И ответ
Я с вешней водою найду
В талой реке весной.

*Добавлено через 6 часов 54 минуты*
*Угодно ли будет судьбе*

Угодно ли будет судьбе,
Чтобы встретились мы
И тебе
Сказала я "Здравствуй , солнце!"
Где-то в конце зимы.

А будет ли случай за нас,
Чтобы вернулись мы
И не раз
Сказала бы "Здравствуй , солнце!"
Где-то в конце зимы.

Увидишь ли снова меня,
Если придет весна.
Знаешь я
Отдам тебе краски солнца,
Если уйдет зима.

По звездным дорогам времен
Без нас наступит весна...
Словно сон,
Раскрашенный красками солнца,
Если уйдет зима.

А может, оставлю я знак,
Просто в тиши ночной.
Все не так
И с вешней водой пропаду
В талой реке весной.

Смешают рассветы мой след,
Все, нет тиши ночной
И ответ
Я с вешней водою найду
В талой реке весной.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка, ооочень душевное стихотворение! Через часок уезжаю! Так что увидимся через недельку! :flower:

----------


## MOPO

> Угодно ли будет судьбе,
> Чтобы встретились мы
> И тебе
> Сказала я "Здравствуй , солнце!"
> Где-то в конце зимы.


Судьба - капризная девица,
Сегодня с нами, завтра - злая,
Но вон уже зажглась зарница,
И лишь тропа бежит прямая!!

----------


## aigul

> Судьба - капризная девица,
> Сегодня с нами, завтра - злая,
> Но вон уже зажглась зарница,
> И лишь тропа бежит прямая!!


А мне бы ту капризную девицу 
Все так хотелось обмануть,
Зажгу наверное зарницу,
И по тропе отправлюсь в путь!:eek:

А вот новенькое 

*Альбом из старых фотографий*

Альбом из старых фотографий
Достану с пыльной, позабытой полки.
Расписан блеском биографий,
Как-будто прошлого собрал осколки.

И в нем коллекция улыбок,
Каких-то счастливо-бездушных кадров.
За пленкой мир неровен, зыбок,
В альбоме нет таких печальных фактов.

Там грусти властвовать не просто,
Девчонки образ сохранил наивной,
Все ждал на полке счастья остров,
Что кто-то лист перевернет лениво...

----------


## Лев

> А мне бы ту капризную девицу 
> Все так хотелось обмануть,


Обманываться все мы рады,
Когда хотим мы обмануть.
Не создавай себе преграды,
Ступая на обманный путь...

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
 :flower: ...




> Угодно ли будет судьбе


 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
Без тебе сердце крається моє,
Та я радію, що ти є!
Що розумієш тиху душу ти,
Даруєшь трошки телоти!:biggrin:

Каламбурчик!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, дуже вдячна за вірші на рідній мові!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  цьом!  :Oj:

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
... :flower:

----------


## aigul

Задето краешком сердца,
Отброшена мыслью случайной
Попытка в лица вглядеться
Мелькнула, как искрой астральной.

И взгляды вновь миражами
Сплетают отрывки былого.
Реальность вдруг отражая,
Всплывает последнее слово...

"Пока мы вместе с тобою
Запомни меня птицей звездной.
По воле чьей далеко я
Должна растворится, как в бездне?!"

Шаги, движенья навстречу
Уснули в других  измереньях,
А спросишь, просто отвечу
"Мы тайных миров проявленье..."

И кто же прятал, стараясь,
Как призрак в глубинах вселенной,
Дорогу звездного края,
Чтоб стал ты моей переменной.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,  сильно!

----------


## MOPO

> "Пока мы вместе с тобою
> Запомни меня птицей звездной.
> По воле чьей далеко я
> Должна растворится, как в бездне?!"


Ты луч первозданной планеты,
Что плавает искрой простою,
Друзья  есть, и недруги ... где-то,
Но все называют - Звездою!!!

 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*МОРО*,
Я вам всегда рада!

Есть мнение, что планеты,
Отжившие, мертвые звезды.
А я отвергаю это,
Они вселенские  грозы!

Вспышкой они первозданной
Светившие жизни, сгорали
Было мечтой богом данной
Свеченье, что нам отдавали.

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
 :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,
Да может Звезда  для кого-то,
Но я человечек просто,
С чувствами, нервами, ранами,
А если нет врагов, то это люди странные! :Aga: 

Если нет врагов, то нет совсем друзей!
И кто тода скажет  "Ленка! Ты грустить не смей!"

----------


## MOPO

> И кто тода скажет  "Ленка! Ты грустить не смей!"


Ленка! Не смей грустить!!!!!!
Оставь о грустном мысли,
А лучше будем пить!!!!!!
Не париться о смысле!!!!
А просто жить, любить!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Гы, я надеюсь, что с тобой мы выпьем коньячка!
И просто весело смеясь сваляем дурачка. 


Ну если , что то извините. :Oj:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка! Жду новых творений! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Он любит чужой удачей 
Позабавится в полнолуние,
Поиграть, скучая, в безумие
Под маскою зла кричащей.

Примеривал лица лживо
И считал, что это всевластие,
Надевал обличье участия,
Размазывал треп красиво.

На этой липучей жиже,
Миксе трусости и ничтожности,
Называемом осторожностью
Возводит этаж престижа!

И с легкостью вниз толкает,
Абсолютно без сожаления
И потом с улыбкой презрения
Отдаст тебя псовой стае.

Таким дотянутся выше?...
Ограничено их мышление,
Но не делай им одолжения,
Не позволь себя скинуть с крыши!...

*Добавлено через 22 часа 29 минут*
*Разочарованная грусть*

Разочарованная грусть
Пришла...Со мной 
Вздыхала тихо длинной ночью.
И не давала мне уснуть
Своей игрой.
Потом, сказала, между прочим.

Мне,  бросив в запертую дверь,
Что это я,
Теперь уже, совсем погибла.
Ну что же , внутренняя смерть
Всегда смеясь
Придет. И что кричать, осипла...

Опять начать сначала круг?
Обида? Нет...
Но просто зря о стену билась.
Не оббивай, оставь порог
Пусть лучше снег
Пройдет. Вернется ль вера в силы?

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, про Оборотня очень понравилось!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Супер!!!  :Oj:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка всё прекрасно-жестко!!! Прям аж крови захотелось! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, спасибо, Вика! Ты чувствуешь мои стихи, а это для меня ценно! :Aga: 
*Sign*,:biggrin:только немножко разрешаю! Вампирчичек!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 30 часов 37 минут*
*Звездная тень*

Все в жизни заключалось в нем,
Он стал почти её вселенной,
Межзвездным звуком и лучом,
Небесной странной кантиленой.

Известно, у звезды есть тень.
Она была , конечно, ею.
Он убеждался каждый день,
Предать такая не посмеет.

Космических миров закон:
Там есть периода затменья
И на мгновенье только он
Закрылся собственною тенью...

Вдруг понял, что она жива
И в ней магическая сила,
Бездонность космоса и мгла...
Она  же слабость не простила.

Скорее, не за что прощать,
А он и не просил прощенья.
Так тени взбунтовалась гладь,
Исчезнув в ярком освещенье.

*Добавлено через 30 часов 38 минут*
Воть ещё покуражилась.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Ты как обычно безгранична! :flower:  :Ok: 
 Люди отписывайтесь! Похвала Леночке не помешает! Это точно!

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Все в жизни заключалось в нем,
> Он стал почти её вселенной,
> Межзвездным звуком и лучом,
> Небесной странной кантиленой.
> 
> Известно, у звезды есть тень.
> Она была , конечно, ею.
> Он убеждался каждый день,
> Предать такая не посмеет.
> ...


В точку!!!

----------


## aigul

*Anastasia Andreevna*, спасибо. Давно не заглядывала ты ко мне!  :Aga: Приятно. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 51 секунду*
*Sign*,ну прям разрекламировал! Спасибо за поддержку!

----------


## Очарование

> Все в жизни заключалось в нем,
> Он стал почти её вселенной,





> Известно, у звезды есть тень.
> Она была , конечно, ею.





> Вдруг понял, что она жива
> И в ней магическая сила,
> Бездонность космоса и мгла...
> Она же слабость не простила.


блиииииииииииинннннннннн!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! тащусь!!!!!!!!! :Ok:  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

*Очарование*,Даша , очень рада, что у меня тут гости! :Aga: И выбрала моменты , которые, если честно, самой нравились в момент написания стиха! :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Леночка, красиво очень про тень! Спасибо за удовольствие прочтения!

----------


## vik-tan

*aigul*,
Ленчик!!.красиво,красиво пишешь!!!  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Все в жизни заключалось в нем,
> Он стал почти её вселенной,
> Межзвездным звуком и лучом,
> Небесной странной кантиленой...


_Да :smile:_

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,
*vik-tan*,
*Витка*,
*Очарование*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
*Sign*,
Спасибо вам! 
*Подравляю всех с праздником любви!*
[IMG]http://*********ru/420423.jpg[/IMG]

*Пусть верность лебединная, любовь
Навечно будут с вами вновь и вновь!* :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

Лена,привет.Здорово!Порой интимно,порой дерзко,порой спорно.Главное,что ты - настоящая.Просьба.Украинского выложи ещё.Пожалуйста.

----------


## Skadi

> Пусть верность лебединная, любовь
> Навечно будут с вами вновь и вновь!


[IMG]http://*********ru/415303.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,могу специально написать новенькое. Если согласны давайте обсудим, что бы вы хотели. Стиль, мужской текст или женский, о любви или дружбе, пейзажная лирика, или вообще текст рассуждение. Просто на украинском пишу мало. Но если заинтересовали стихи украинские, то обязательно будут ещё. :Aga: А впрочем сейчас минуточку найду тут на форуме.

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...4&postcount=96

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=81

http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showpost.ph...0&postcount=82

Есть ещё такое. Но я поняла вы придерживаетесь рокового стиля. Так что можно подумать о стихах в стиле "Океана эльзы" . Если вы не против.
*Скажи чому*
Я без твоїх очей не зможу жити!
Скажи чому ти не моє життя
До краплі моє сердце можеш пити
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

Приспів: Не чекай, не жди 
       Ти сум в моїх очах
       Ти лети, лети
       Мій сизокрилий птах!
       Як мене згадаєш
       Зіркой стану я,
       Буде в край дорога 
       Де любов моя.

Без теплих рук твоїх не зможу жити!
Скажи чому ти доля не моя?
Ти можеш всю журбу мені лишити
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

Без голосу твого не зможу жити!
Скажи з ким ти? Скажи чому не я?
Крізь заметіль до тебе полетіти
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

На некоторые из них есть музыка и если интересны готовые вещи, то с удовольствием вышлю ссылочки.

----------


## PAN

> Звездная тень


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

[IMG]http://*********ru/394859.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо за песенку на любимом языке!!! Кайфую!!!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*Anastasia Andreevna*,
*PAN*,
*luudvig*,
*Sign,* ну что продолжим!:biggrin:

*Механизм возгорания*

Механизм возгорания прост,
Это видно душа пожелала
Чиркнуть спичкой...Рассыплется пламя,
Как кометы искрящийся хвост.

За собою рождает пожар,
В нем сгорела святая беспечность,
В угли так превращается вечность,
Как обломки горящих Стожар.

Сокрушающий, праведный гнев
Зачеркнет все, следы уничтожит.
Каждый день, будто попусту прожит,
В нем бесследно, забытый сгорел.

Механизм возгорания - дар...
Сердце сжечь за  секундные доли,
А огонь быстро  выйдет на волю.
Что сгорает  уже навсегда...

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Очень неожиданно! Браво! На механизмы потянуло?! :Ok:

----------


## симакова

Леночка,с большим интересом проследила за развитием твоего таланта с самой первой страницы!Ты-умница!Спасибо!!!Пусть Удача и Муза не покидают тебя!

----------


## aigul

*симакова*, спасибо! Удача и Муза мне необходимы как воздух! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

На плече моем успокоился
Ангел темный,
Сама  тишина.
Неземной с тобою покой и я,
Взгляд  твой теплый
И в нем глубина.

Кем ты послан Богом иль дьяволом,
Мой изгнанник
Небесных миров?
Зазвучит затихшее тремоло
Словно странник,
Затерянный  зов.

Обнимая бережно крыльями
От чего-то 
Меня так берег,
Мой последний. Ангелы вымерли
Незаметно,
Без драмы, без слез...

----------


## Anastasia Andreevna

> Последний ангел


Красиво  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Скажи чому


 - можно взять? Вдруг придумается мелодия?

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
_Очень понравился "Последний ангел" 
Я не часто пишу песни. Только когда душа особенно как-то откликается на стихи.
Тогда и просится музыка. Вот снова захотелось...можно?_

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, конечно можно. Кстати уже есть варианты.
Думаю Валерий и Лев не против?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Skade*,на последнего ангела?Да пожалуйста, я не против!!!! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 35 минут*
В общем девчонки! Я буду только рада! Дерзайте и вдохновения вам!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,на последнего ангела?Да пожалуйста, я не против!!!!


*aigul*,
_Спасибо :smile:_

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо...

----------


## PAN

Жду...

----------


## aigul

Влюбленная? Зачем так ненадолго?
Зашелестела по дорогам слякоть.
Безумная, счастливая промокла
И ощущенье полноты двояко.

А в мыслях понимание-все ново,
Все будет завтра, вдохновенья блестки,
Рассыпанные просто, как покровом,
Блестят иллюзий и поэзий тезки.

А значит, это новые наброски,
Всех пережитых неживых рассказов,
Безжалостно зачислены в обноски.
Свою любовь ты в новых ищешь стразах...

То с низостью любовь сравнить способна,
То тосковала, что она проходит.
Одариваешь силой сверхприродной,
Не узнавая лица через годы!

И как бы не уродлива в печали
Была любовь и иронично слово,
Мы, вечную её, хоть час, но ждали...
Короткий час, а вечно не готовы.


*PAN*, воть дождался.:rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
Замечательно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sign

Как всё грустно, но красиво...Давай ПозитиФФФа! Скоро ВЕСНА!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, послушала варианты песен Льва, понравились... Только для того, чтобы написать, лучше другое не слушать,а  то непроизвольно начнёшь выдумывать что-то похожее или усиленно от этого уходить наоборот.
"Влюбленная зачем?" - как всегда в точку и как всегда вовремя - нет предела моему удивлению!

----------


## PAN

> воть дождался.


 :Ok: ... Спасибо... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, замечательно , что есть вы!
*Sign*, позитиффа? Скоро, вот весна придет!
*Витка*,:biggrin:неверное чувствуем одинаково!
*PAN*,старалась! И ждала твоей оценки! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

В ожиданьи весны мы слушали рок,
Вечера и друзья, а в сознаньи
Находили судьбы взведенный курок,
Наш протест и эпохи дыханье.

Так романтикой ночи бредили мы,
Нелетучие, дерзкие все же.
Жить тайфунами, ветрами рождены,
На дыхание бури похожи.

Было небо не самым ярким для нас,
Но наверное самым высоким.
Назначенье ценить, любить без прикрас
Было нашим и чем-то далеким...

----------


## Sign

Шикарное стихотворение! Сразу ощущается запах сигарет, бутылки с алкоголем, кожанные куртки и конечно же РОК!!!:cool:
БРАВО!!!Всё реалестично и без грязи!!!

----------


## luudvig

*Скажи чому*
Я без твоїх очей не зможу жити!
Скажи чому ти не моє життя
До краплі моє сердце можеш пити
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

Приспів: Не чекай, не жди 
       Ти сум в моїх очах
       Ти лети, лети
       Мій сизокрилий птах!
       Як мене згадаєш
       Зіркой стану я,
       Буде в край дорога 
       Де любов моя.

Без теплих рук твоїх не зможу жити!
Скажи чому ти доля не моя?
Ти можеш всю журбу мені лишити
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

Без голосу твого не зможу жити!
Скажи з ким ти? Скажи чому не я?
Крізь заметіль до тебе полетіти
Але скажи чому я не твоя!

Лен,с наступающим.Вот моя версия.http://webfile.ru/2997622

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валерий! :Vah:  :Ok: !!!! Просто вау! Решение очень неожиданное, смелое и неординарное!Я просто обалдела! И мне ооооооооочень понравилось!!!! Я даже не думала, что из меланхоличного текста можно сделать такую конфетку сладкую! А гуцульщина то , а гуцульщина  вообще супер!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Oj:  :Pivo: Жаль, что смайлика поцелуя нет!!!!!

----------


## vik-tan

> Лен,с наступающим.Вот моя версия.http://webfile.ru/2997622


Ну Валерчик ,ну молодец!!! Определенно радуеешь!!!Так держать :Ok: 
Ну а  :flower:  Лене!!!

----------


## luudvig

*Витя,Лена*,спасибо.Веселого мало в жизни.Праздника охота.

----------


## aigul

Дык сами тогда устроим!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Вот моя версия.http://webfile.ru/2997622


Очень органично с мужским текстом и хорошее решение  куплета с припевом. Поздравляю :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Лев,спасибо.Мнение профи для меня важно.

----------


## aigul

1.Я в твоих руках каплей мечты
Растворюсь в лучах света, где ты.
Где любовь моя
Только для тебя
В тихой песне дождей
Ей –ей

Бридж: Скажешь мне «постой»
Для тебя след мой
Утром станет росой

Припев: И слез хрусталь 
Нам станет жаль.
Пройдет печаль ,
Мы её отпустим вновь

Знай, я вернусь
И нашу грусть
Развеет пусть 
Наша встреча и любовь 

2. Мы с тобою все дальше , но я
Прикоснусь к душе нежно, любя
В музыке дождя
Только для тебя
Образ мой на стекле
Ей –е

Бридж 2: Знаю это ты
Мне раскрасил сны
Нежным утром мечты…
Припев…

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Леночка, спасибо за новый текст к песне!!!

----------


## aigul

Підіймалось сонце гаєм
І ранковий  дзвін
Линув десь за небокраєм,
Як луною він

Хай не буде щастя краю
На моїй землі
Вітру  й степу заспіваю
Я свої пісні

На Вкраїні що не пісня,
То душа сама,
В ній кохання чую вічне,
Мов зоря ясна.

Яре сонце хай дарує
Молода весна,
На Вкраїні запанує
Лиш любов одна.

----------


## Skadi

_Лена!
В душе и за окном цветет весна! 
Ты, ей подобно, прелести полна: 
Искрится смех, глаза сияют озорно, 
А жизнь пьянит, как крепкое вино! 
Прольются счастьем звездные дожди, 
Ты лишь надейся, верь, люби и жди!
_

[IMG]http://*********ru/521126.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,Оленька , спасибо!Ты всегда так внимательна!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
[IMG]http://*********ru/495526.jpg[/IMG]

Оля! Твоей темы не нашла! Наши подснежники! И с праздником!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо большое за поздравление! Взаимно! Желаю любви и исполнения всех желаний!!!

----------


## aigul

За стеной из гранита
Недоступны цветы,
Там сады из нефрита,
Это наши мечты.

Там движения ветра 
И дыхания нет.
Цель, застывшая в метрах
Наших каменных лет.

Сад, как пустошь безводный,
 А течение рек
Это камень природный,
Света бешенный  бег.

Все чего не достигли
Станет камень-цветком
Мы сорвем его или
Будет жизнь пустяком.

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Леночка, как красиво! какие красивые цветы!!! 
Спасибо тебе огромное :smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,скоро буду собирать такие в лесу :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,скоро буду собирать такие в лесу


Скоро???? ух, ты!! а у нас вчера ещё слабая метель была.....а сегодня капает с крыш.....
когда-то снег растает??! скорей бы :smile:

----------


## Чикурано

> Все чего не достигли
> Станет камень-цветком
> Мы сорвем его или
> Будет жизнь пустяком.


 :Ok:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Наконец закончил песню имени тебя:smile:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/570043 - критикуйте:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,урааа, урааа и апплодисменты :Ok: Сразу вспомнила как ездила учится в Луганск! В общем вариант хорош без сомнения, добрый и ласковый!

----------


## ami27

Привет Лена.
Если ты согласна, я попробую написать песни на украинские тексты.
Мне они показались более мелодичные.Конечно это дело вкуса.
Я прочитал все сначала, ты молдец!!!
Желаю успехов!
Ами. :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*ami27*,спасибо :Aga: 
 Так может не только украинские приглянутся?:biggrin:

----------


## ami27

сначала попробую что-то сочинить,ок...
может у тебя есть что-то для детей, подойдет любая детская, школьная тема.
скинь пожалуйста на melody27@mail.ru,
буду очень признателен.
со своей стороны  пришлю готовый нотный текст (ноты) и фонограму,
конечно если что-то сочиню.
всего хорошего.

*Добавлено через 37 часов 19 минут*
http://music.privet.ru/user/ami_863
привет Лена.
зайди ко мне и послушай что получилось,
только сначала открой текст там-же
и под музыку попробуй спеть.
снасала будет вступление.
нотный текст еще не набрал, как только сразу скину туда-же,
там можно скачать и музыку тоже.
можно послушать и другие песни,
если захочешь текст к ним, нет проблем.
вообще, поздравляю тебя с хорошей песней.
желаю удачи. :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*ami27*,спасибо! Чудесно получилось! :Ok: Я напевала, не знаю правильно ли, все прекрасно и мелодично! Мне нравиииииится! Ждем ноты!:smile:

*Добавлено через 8 часов 17 минут*
Чьи то глаза смотрели пристально...
Желанье угадать кто я 
В них, заигравшее неистовым,
Холодным отблеском огня.

Как неизменны рек течения,
Так тот эпизодичный взгляд
Не изменил судьбы решения,
Уже в который раз подряд.

И так случилось, что не нужен был
Нежданный поворот крутой.
Был бег у нас по двум окружностям,
Но общей точки ни одной...

Мы остаемся вечно чуждыми,
Непрошенными на земле
И пред любовью безоружными,
Как у хирурга на столе.

----------


## Витка

*ami27*, послушала, заодно ваше фото увидела, что приятно радует...




> И пред любовью безоружными,
> Как у хирурга на столе.


Интересный оборот!  :Ok: :wink: :flower:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Сегодня с Инной записали "Крижана душа":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/571498/

----------


## ami27

Спасибо.
С нотами будет задержка,
хотя уже написал, но после переустановки виндовса
программа не пишет на украинском-одни иероглифы под нотами.
Пока не знаю, что делать.
всем удачи и хорошего настроения!!!!!

пока буду сочинять на другие стихи музыку...

----------


## Витка

> пока буду сочинять на другие стихи музыку...


отличное решение!!!!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Лев

> ваше фото увидела, что приятно радует...


Какой аватар!!! :Vah:  :flower:

----------


## ami27

Лена привет.
Все готово, скинь на мой E-MAIL , куда послать.
Можешь дать петь , если есть кому.
Я выставлю на сайте "українські пісні"-если ты не против,
пускай люди поют.
Желаю удачи.

----------


## aigul

*ami27*,моё мыло ratharani@mail.ru чень жду! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Лев*,чудненько!  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

*Витка-девушка-весна*,телефончик не дадите? :flower:

----------


## Витка

*Лев*, это спасибо Кляксе из Пикассовской... Надеюсь, вам, как и мне, поднимает настроение!

*ami27*, будем рады выставленному материалу!

*luudvig*, да, пока доеду до Одессы с телефончиком, чтобы вам дать... вы поближе найдёте! :wink::biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

*luudvig*, _да, пока доеду до Одессы с телефончиком, чтобы вам дать... вы поближе найдёте!_

Ша,никуда не надо ехать,ишо не сезон.Летом - милости прошу. :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, спасибо за приглашение! Летом там как раз будет встреча форумчан... Но... я лучше на волынь...

----------


## aigul

*Инкink* , видела,что ты читала мою темку,спасибо за внимание к моим стихам! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Сегодня записал наконец:smile:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/572096/

----------


## aigul

*ami27*,Спасибо все получила! :Aga: На счет выставить на сайте да пожалуйста я не против!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
*Лев*,во как работа кипит!:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## ami27

Большое спасибо.
как стихи на детскую тему (ну не совсем детскую),
но для детей хороших песен мало.
Попробуй написать что-то, на рус. или укр. , нет разницы. :Ok: 
Удачи.

----------


## aigul

*ami27*,у меня есть ,но надо поискать , где-то черновики валяются.

----------


## PAN

> у меня есть ,но надо поискать


И показать... нам... :Aga: 

*aigul*,... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,хорошо :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Перезалил "Хамелеон" - переписал...
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/572608/

----------


## luudvig

Привет всем.Мы с Леной :flower:  постарались и произвели на свет вот такое творение  http://webfile.ru/3244351

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
 Угадывается что-то шедевральное...:smile: Дело за хорошей певицей :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,ну свое мнения я тебе сказала! Я просто в ауте! 
Форумчане мы действительно старались!  :Aga: 
*Лев*, ну ждем теперь хорошую певицу!!!!!

----------


## Витка

> Привет всем.Мы с Леной постарались и произвели на свет вот такое творение  http://webfile.ru/3244351


Балдею! Вообще, мне очень нравятся ваши аранжировки и музыка...  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Тащусь!!! Уже от второй песни!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj: 
Особенно, "Зачем" - классно! Жаль, тональность не моя... :frown::frown::frown:




> Угадывается что-то шедевральное...


Я знаю что! После 5-го раза прослушивания, мне напомнило инструменталки к "Бандитскому Петербургу"! Обожаю и их и эту песню!

*Леночка*, я кстати, тоже написала одну мелодию под твои слова "Я вернусь", первый раз быструю песню написала.
А вот аранжировки не умею делать... Так что, не знаю, когда она появится реально.

----------


## Лев

> А вот аранжировки не умею делать...


Если хочешь, пришли или трек или ноты...

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, подняла с ми на фа - гораздо удобнее петь!!! Уже слушаю раз 10-ый подряд, вообще такой заряд от песни - класс!!! Спасибо ещё раз!!!




> Если хочешь, пришли или трек или ноты...


Я записываю на диктофон голосом мелодию, тем более это было в 2.30 ночи после конкурса. На ноты не люблю писать и не пишу. И играть не люблю по нотам, с детства на слух - проще.
Спасибо за предложение! В любом случае, приятно, что приходите на помощь! Мы, вроде, с Игорем (overload) уже это обсудили. Я кое-что вижу, как она будет звучать, а т.к. Игорь меня давно знает, то поймёт. А вот когда она появится - не могу сказать, у нас много материала очень!

----------


## Лев

> у нас много материала очень!


...и это здорово, что с Игорем сотрудничаешь :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,умничка! Спасибо! :biggrin:



> Мы, вроде, с Игорем (overload) уже это обсудили.


Молодцы!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 4 часа 13 минут*
Ребята!Я благодарна всем за отзывы ! За песни! 
Ну продолжим заседание!:smile:

*Не вовремя*
Мои рассветы, быть может рано,
Быть может рано твои туманы...
Не вовремя живу и я,
Не вовремя любовь твоя.
Ты опоздал начать сначала
Боль поспешила, убежала.

В любом прошедшем ищу возврата,
В любом пришедшем есть утрата...
Не вовремя вернулся ты,
Не вовремя сожгла мосты.
И стрелку повернуть куда?
Чтоб все исчезло как вода...

----------


## Sign

:Ok: О Любовь - психическое растройство головного мозга! И лекарства от неё нет!

----------


## Лев

> И лекарства от неё нет!


История показывает - лекарства нет ни от чего:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> История показывает - лекарства нет ни от чего:biggrin:


*Лев*, :Ok: 

*Добавлено через 18 минут*
*Витка*; :flower: 
_Я знаю что! После 5-го раза прослушивания, мне напомнило инструменталки к "Бандитскому Петербургу"! Обожаю и их и эту песню!_


Привет.Списибо за отзывы.Музыка,это следствие,а причина - стихи *aigul* :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .  *Витка*,Кармелюк,как и многие, любит мэтра Марриконе.

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, я не хотела вас обидеть! Мне действительно понравилась эта песня и предыдущая тоже. И брату моему понравилась. 
Я не люблю Марриконе...

----------


## aigul

Ребята! Это вы о чем? 


> Витка;
> Я знаю что! После 5-го раза прослушивания, мне напомнило инструменталки к "Бандитскому Петербургу"! Обожаю и их и эту песню!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, это мы о вашей песне "Зачем?"

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, жду твоих песен! :Aga: 
Итак продолжаем бег....

*Призрак вечной маяты*

Пусты глазницы гаснущих домов...
На первый взгляд безжизнены они,
Но за стеклом , возможно не одним,
Сгорела или теплится любовь.

Вернется призрак вечной маяты,
Заглянет в окна, впитывая  звук,
Там плач, там смех , там сердца тихий стук...
Ко мне придет и станет у черты.

Небрежно спросит, помню ли о нем,
В горячке брошусь к своему окну,
Хочу кричать, без устали ему,
Что не люблю и он здесь не причем.

Накатит жуткий страх, как тень во сне.
Я вновь замру, замру перед броском,
А не любить, не думать ни о ком,
Никто тогда не вспомнит обо мне.

----------


## luudvig

*aigul* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Витка, жду твоих песен!


Ну через годок, может быть, дождёссииии :)))))))))))))))

----------


## Лев

Новые песни добавил сегодня:
Стихи - Елена Радькова
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577163
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577173
http://www.realmusic.ru/comments/track/577153 
Ждем комментов...

----------


## Markovich

Лев,Лена,поздравляю!
Хорошие песни! И Ирина (ведь это она,я не путаю?) - прекрасно спела.
Мне особенно первая песня понравилась - мелодия сильная!
Аранжировки - как всегда - на высоте!

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
 Губ твоих коснусь! Птицей встрепенусь! :Aga:  :Oj: 

*Добавлено через 45 секунд*
*Markovich*,спасибо! :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> И Ирина (ведь это она,я не путаю?)


Инна Корецкая... Ну до прекрасного далеко - буквально с листа спето...

----------


## aigul

Вот как просили детские стихи. Писала для дуэта. 1- девочка, 2-мальчик

*Мальчишка из соседнего двора*

1 куплет
1.Ты снова не посмотришь на меня
мальчишка из соседнего двора
Хочу забыть обидные  слова
 Слова что сказаны тобой вчера

2.Улыбки радостно подаришь ты свои
Поверь, я не о том сейчас мечтаю
Хочу увидеть мир и жизнь узнать
Девчонки я не ваш я точно  знаю

Припев: Мечты как  ветры 
              Распахни окно! 
              Впусти как птицу 
              и они вернутся!

               Мечты как  ветры 
               Удержи в руках
                если захочешь
                счастьем обернутся 

2. куплет
1.Печально по двору брожу одна
снова ты меня не замечаешь
но я хочу пойти  гулять с тобой
Ведь ты мальчишка из мечты цветной.

2.В мечтах моих нет места для любви
меня манят заоблачные дали,
Романтика дорог и островов,
Дыханье ветра, шепот парусов  


Есть ещё второй вариант

*Мальчишка из соседнего двора*

1 куплет
1.Ты снова не посмотришь на меня
мальчишка из соседнего двора
только о тебе все мысли поверь
И для тебя моя открыта дверь

2.Девчонки, ждёте зря моей любви
Мечтаю о спортивной я машине
О белоснежной яхте, островах
ну а для вас я буду лишь в мечтах

ПРИПЕВ: Мечты как  ветры 
              Распахни окно! 
              Впусти как птицу 
              и они вернутся!

               Мечты как  ветры 
               Удержи в руках
                если захочешь
                счастьем обернутся 

2 куплет
1.Печально по двору брожу одна
снова ты меня не замечаешь
но я хочу пойти  гулять с тобой
Ведь ты мальчишка из мечты цветной.

2.В мечтах моих нет места для любви
меня манят заоблачные дали,
Романтика дорог и островов,
Дыханье ветра, шепот парусов

----------


## Markovich

> Инна Корецкая... Ну до прекрасного далеко - буквально с листа спето...


Да,Лев,извини,имя спутал,зато голос её ни с каким другим - не спутаю!
 :Ok:

----------


## ami27

привет Лена!
 наконец дождался детских стихов.
попробую что-то написать.
спасибо.
всем привет.
желаю удачи.

*Добавлено через 3 часа 41 минуту*
Лена! Очень красивые слова и песня получается красивой,
 а вот над припевом прийдеться поработать, если ты не против.

              мечты, мечты как ветры
              ты распахни окно
              впусти к себе как птицу
              .........................
что-то вроде этого, не обижайся, я не поэт.
желаю удачи и вдохновения!!!!!!!!

*Добавлено через 13 часов 12 минут*
мечты, мечты как ветры
ты распахни окно!
впусти мечту как птицу
на счастье и добро.

как тебе это?
если ок, напиши продолжение с равным количеством слогов. :flower: 
Лена, ты только не сердись,что я влезаю не в свое.
я иногда предлагаю что-то поменять в тексте тому, на чьи стихи пишу музыку и мы всегда находим лучший вариант.
В этом и заключается творческое сотрудничество.
Большое спасибо за понимание и спасибо за красивые стихи.
желаю большого творческого вдохновения.

----------


## aigul

"Просто люби... Пусть он темное небо..."
Так начиналась соната.
Черные звуки без звездного света,
Нет благозвучного злата.

"Просто живи, не боясь оступиться...
Не одолеть притяженья..."
Но окружают холодные лица,
Дождь нелюбви и сомненья.

Иглы дождя шлет нам купол небесный,
В землю грозой ударяясь,
Нитями ровными, как по отвесу,
Нас пополам разрывая.

Точно уже небеса разделили
Счастье любить на две доли.
Ты за дождями ушедший сон или
Я в пустоте, но на воле...

Что пустота и без темного неба...
Это уже не соната.
"Просто люби...". В этом "просто" нет эха,
Нет отраженья, возврата...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*ami27*, я подумаю над припевом.  :Aga:  Я поняла тебе нужен припев в этом ритме. Хорошо. Попытаюсь.

*Добавлено через 8 часов 24 минуты*
Вот ещё вариан детский нашла:biggrin:
*Первая любовь*
1 мальчик: Ты за партой с Алёшкой сидела,
                 не отводит он глаз от тебя
               Знаю , ты без Алёшки грустила
              Знаю ты не полюбишь меня.

Припев: Ты лучшая девчёнка в классе нашем!
             Ты лучшая ! И как же быть?
              Ты лучшая девчёнка в классе нашем 
              Тебя ведь не возможно не любить!


2 мальчик: Да влюблён в тебя знаю Серёга,
                Но тебя не отдам никому
                 И домой я пойду той дорогой 
               Что бы ты не досталась ему!

Девочка: Я не знаю , что делать , мальчишки?
              Ну не надо за мною ходить!
              Есть в десятом класе парнишка
             Я его не могу не любить!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Леночка! Ну ты в творчестве многогранна как киберкуб!!! Ждём новых граней твоего творчества! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

*luudvig*, вашу песню "Зачем" подняла на +6 (т.е. на 3 тона) и получилась женская тоннальность, хотя в куплете приходится внизу порычать немного... Зато ваше настроение не теряется и в припеве можно с надрывом спеть!!!

----------


## aigul

Ну, а сегодня дома записали вот послушайте "Холода"
http://best-aigul.mylivepage.ru/file...олода.mp3
http:/*************.com/files/8pu88pg6d

----------


## aigul

Держи дистанцию.
Длительность? Вечность.
Впаду в прострацию,
Спрячу там нежность.

Зачем нам призрачность
Нашего рая.
Я словно призмою
Все искажаю.

Искала плоскости,
Где преломляясь
Лучами в пропасти
Мы отражались.

И вместе  падали,
На расстояньи,
Касаясь взглядами
Стали сияньем

Забыв о реальности 
Мы в параллелях,
В плену у фатальности
В темных тоннелях.

----------


## Sign

Круто! Это напоминает творчество Линды! :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> Держи дистанцию...


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, я всегда тебе рада! Солнце мое!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Sign*,да уж это точно похоже на завихрения Линды! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Отрекаясь,  отвернулся весь мир,
Даже солнце стало вдруг мне чужим.
Мне тогда казалось,  нет больше сил,
Но мелькали,  уходя,  этажи...

Как то странно, но я все же смогла,
Опустевшая,  без  чувств и дышать.
Кукла -ангел, но есть брак , без крыла,
Повторение мое в витражах.

По ступням ежедневно шаги,
Отмеряют каждый час высоты,
Слышно в сердце отголоски "Не лги.
Эта кукла посмотри это ж ты!..."

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Так чувственно и правдиво...даже "душонку" мою зацепила! :flower:

----------


## Nikich 777

aigul
Мне, кстати многое понравилось. Поздновато, к сожалению, заглянул на твою страничку (больше времени провожу в муз.оборудовании, а посетить весь форум не хватает времени. Даже свои странички забрасываю :Aga:  Но с твоей не смог уйти. Уже бы и спать отправиться, завтра на работу со сранья, а не уйти), поэтому цитировать не буду, слишком много получиться:rolleyes:. Но ты молодец :Ok: . И твои стихи трогают!



> Прошёлся я слегка по Коле,
> А он обиделся до боли.


Если намёк на меня, то это неправда! :Aga:  Я никогда не обижаюсь на критику. Да и вообще не обидчив. Каждый может иметь своё мнение, и как раз это и радует. А если и не про меня, то все равно не правда:biggrin:



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Лев 
> Кто-то заглянет сюда -
> Что-то прочтёт иль прочёл.
> Хочешь, пиши в стол -
> Никто не увидит тогда.
> 
> Спасибо! В стол не буду! Но обидно, что отзывов нет. Нет отзывов значит не задело .А в стол зачем писать? Лучше тогда вообще бросить!


Тут как с пением можешь не петь - не пой. Можешь не писать - не пиши. Не можешь - кто бы что не говорил пиши. Кого то обязательно тронет. А даже если и нет, то ничего страшного. Поможет многим людям познакомиться с твоим внутренним миром. Иногад, кстати, можно написать несколько страниц ради одной двух строчек. Пусть я не поэт, но мне самому просто иногда нужно выплеснуть на бумагу эмоции, которые просто разрывают. Потом становиться легче, и к тому же остаеться хорошая память о ярких моментах жизни. Так что, как говориться респект! И дальнейших творческих успехов! И не доверяй безаговорочно критикам. Художника каждый обидеть может.:biggrin: И к тому же если критикуют, значит есть что! Кстати, хотелось добавить, что с каждой страницей на лицо профессиональный рост. Приобретение(как кто то тут сказал) ремесла.

----------


## Лев

*Nikich 777*,
 Нет, дорогой! Кроме тебя ещё есть Коля(Нижегородский) Козлов. Прошёлся я по строчкам его.:rolleyes: Через некоторое время у нас с ним пара песен получилась. Будет время загляни в мою тему "Песни от Лев и К*" в разделе "Наше творчество". А с Леной у нас на альбом набирается. Вот теперь мечтаем, может кто заинтересуется...

----------


## aigul

*Nikich 777*, вижу прочитал от корочки до корочки тему! :Aga: Спасибо ! Значит зацепило. Да, были моменты когда и плакала и психовала , просто , общаясь в инете люди не видят того, кто, скажем так, по ту сторону . Хотела вообще бросить, но руки тянулись к карандашу, да и спасибо тем кто поддерживал, давал советы, и тем кто нападал тоже . На  местном городском форуме у меня вообще война была, но это все интересная жизнь, чувства и преживания, без которых бы все, что писала было бы пустотой. 




> Кстати, хотелось добавить, что с каждой страницей на лицо профессиональный рост


 Вот за эти слова вообще огромнейшее спасибо! Я очень стараюсь и как говорится карабкаюсь.

----------


## Nikich 777

> Да, были моменты когда и плакала и психовала


Это было видно. Поэтому и цепляло!



> общаясь в инете люди не видят того, кто, скажем так, по ту сторону


Это не всегда так. Когда читаешь стихи - ты как раз, в каком то смысле видишь того, кто это писал. Его чувства, переживания, радость, грусть. За обычным общением можно и спрятаться, отшутиться, стать не таким, какой ты есть. А вот в стихах это сделать сложнее. Особенно в хороших стихах, которые идут изнутри. Вот тут мы обычно и обнажаем душу. Веть даже цитируя чужие стихи, мы выбираем те, которые оказались нам близки, созвучны нашей душе, внутреннему миру, образу мыслей, мировозрению и видению себя, и которые мы читаем от своего имени. И потом на :"Потрясающе! Это твои?!" с честным сожалением признаем что сами просто не нашли своих слов чтоб красиво это выразить и  называем автора.(хотя некоторые иногда и не называют:smile:)

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*



> Будет время загляни в мою тему "Песни от Лев и К*" в разделе "Наше творчество".


С удовольствием! :Pivo:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Ленусь, жду новых творений!!!  :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://*********ru/561310.jpg[/IMG]

1.Встрепенулась крылом птица вольная,
Вспоминала ее степь раздольная.
В клетку поймана птица, ранена
И глаза ее затуманены.

Припев: Ты в бескрайнее поле,
В небеса улетай
Там на вольной на воле
С ярым солнцем мечтай

2.Бьется сердце твое так испугано...
Ей бы в небо лететь, да все поругано...
Только клетка давит тесная,
Золотая... и даже чудесная!


3.Не тоскуй ты моя птица смелая,
Жизнь не черная, и даже не белая.
Заживут твои крылья сильные
И разрушишь ты путы пыльные.

http:/*************.com/files/wx3qg3jj6

Представляю вашему вниманию песню на мои стихи. Музыка Павкин Сергей. По моему очень точно передал фолковое настроение. И мелодия очень красивая! :smile:Жду комментов.

----------


## PAN

> Птица вольная


 :Aga: ...

----------


## luudvig

Лен :flower: ,привет. Птица вольная - 
стихи - класс.Песню не слушал,поскольку вариант наклёвывается.Если можно.

----------


## Лев

Музыка органично дополнила стихи - БРАВО!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,конечно не против!  :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Ленусь! Песня классная!  :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Ленчик :flower: , вариант "Птица"   http://webfile.ru/3338398

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Богатая стала!!! :Vah:  Аж две шикарные песни на одни тексты, а какие разные решения. Валера, от твоей мурашки по спине... От Сергея раздольно-былинное настроение... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :smile:

----------


## aigul

Мдааа! Я теперь богачка! 
Ребята ! меня просто околдовали!Ну , чир же вы со мной делаете! Действительно сразу две вещи классных!

*Добавлено через 1 час 55 минут*
Мои усталые глаза
Заметят яркие штрихи,
Слышнее птичьи голоса
Вдруг замедляются шаги...

Пускай осенние мосты
Сломает вешняя река!
Уйду от зимней суеты,
Прочь к затонувшим берегам.

Как в реку прыгаю в весну
И примет ласково волна
Мою осеннюю тоску...
Ей заплатила уж сполна!

Настанет час,  когда вода
Сломает с шумом мой обрыв.
С него я бросилась тогда,
В жизнь уходя,  глаза закрыв...

*Добавлено через 1 час 56 минут*
Ой! А стих называется "Моя весна"!:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Красиво и легко! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Великие обречены  за славой
С высот устало наблюдать.
И не было вам дела право,
Что в их судьбе небес печать.

Была наверно в них способность верить,
Свой мир создать и сохранить.
Но  жизнь из тонких суеверий
И чувств, впечатанных в гранит.

Не просто так переживать пороки
Рожденным чувствовать острей.
Они, как боги- полукровки,
Метались между двух огней...

*Добавлено через 38 часов 21 минуту*
Я вдруг проснулась с именем твоим,
Но не в объятьях солнца,
А в плену у ночи
Ночь превратилась в едкий горький дым
В тот час  творили бонзы
Ритуалы молча.

Мне снилось, что сгорает мой тотем,
Вмиг исчезая в искрах,
Превращался в сумрак
И слышен крик: "Зачем горит! Зачем!
Он от разлук хранил нас
В глиняных фигурах..."

Когда остался пепел поняла,
Что я свободной птицей
Улетала выше,
Что из золы взяла я два крыла,
Что мне не снится,
И что зори  ближе...

*Добавлено через 38 часов 22 минуты*
Блин! Это объединение съедает и название! "Я вдруг проснулась с именем твоим..."

----------


## Black Lord

Привет,Ленчик.
Хоть ты осталась и это радует.
Много новых, замечательных стихов! :flower: 
Жаль, что времени нет прочитать всё новое, надо уже убегать...

----------


## Лев

> Великие обречены за славой
> С высот устало наблюдать.


Я не устану наблюдать
За вязью строк твоих, _aigul_ 
И раз за разом воспевать
Их буду я, твой Лев Бюль-бюль :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
Вязь скромных строчек,мой Бюль-бюль,
В стихи сплести пыталась.
Вот  наплела твоя aigul...
Великие! Старалась...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Андрей Байрон*,
Спасибо! Давно ты не был у меня в гостях!
Я очень, очень рада! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

Жду новенького! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,новенькое в темке у Black dog!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Любить отчаянно , быть может откровенно,
Листая дни, замучить календарь,
Мне не дано и мой пустой алтарь
Всего лишь чаша и украшенные стены.

Давно на нем не оставляли подношений
И свечи не горят, лишь талый воск,
Частицы ночи по углам вразброс
Рисуют тихие задумчивые тени.

Когда-то ночи проводила я, взывая
К великой силе всех стихий земных.
Любовь моя была одной из них,
Но для земли она опасная, чужая.

Любить отчаянно... Не ангелы осудят,
А люди с вечно запертой душой.
Они оберегают свой покой,
Любовь такая разрушительная буря.

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Любить отчаянно... Не ангелы осудят,
> А люди с вечно запертой душой.


Красиво и правдиво! :Ok:

----------


## luudvig

Привет,Лен.Вот,что Толя думает по поводу "Птицы вольной".По- моему - правильно думает!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:   "Птица" http://dump.ru/file/2503412

----------


## Markovich

:Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Вот,что Толя думает по поводу "Птицы вольной".


Что думает - о том поёт :Ok:  Задушевно...

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, *Markovich*,
*Лев*,ребятки! Спасибо!*
luudvig*, Валерочка! Счастье мое! Тебе отдельный респект и миллион поцелуев!!!!  :Oj: 
Второй миллион Толе!:rolleyes:

*Добавлено через 6 часов 16 минут*
*Мое любимое творенье...*( К песне моей...)

Мое любимое творенье,
Ты выстрел в спину через время...
Так медленно срабатывал курок
И пуля словно выжидала срок.

Была в ней часть моей печали,
Мое отчаянье скрывала
В той музыке, в написанных словах.
День каждый в жизни на весах...

Вот  время выстрела, знак алый...
Мое сознание кричало
"Забудь его!", а буквы "Оглянись..."
Читала строки, улетая вниз.

Но в кровь мелодия вливалась
Моею мукою рождаясь,
Как между нами проводник,
Казалось мне, что ты к стеклу приник.

Приник к стеклу , и наблюдая,
Что я послание читаю,
Стучал в стекло... И крик твой "Не теряй!...",
Но это ветер, нашумевший зря...

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
интересненько! Давай уж в следующий раз кого нибудь конкретно прибей! Если не знаешь кого, то я посоветую! У меня списочек длинный! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Артур! Ты знаешь некоторые мои тайны! Поэтому знаешь и кого бы я хотела прибить!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Дорога, ушедшая вдаль,
Исписан признаньями лист,
Жизни старая магистраль,
Только ветра пронзительный свист.

Отправлены письма давно,
Последней любви глоток.
Это наше немое кино
Сохраняет тетрадный листок.

Зачитанный мною до дыр
Измятый бумажный клочок,
Многоточий на нем следы
Вижу между написанных строк.

А значит, что кто-то из нас
Не может забыть, как мы
Написали эти слова
Лишь за час до прихода зимы.

----------


## PAN

> Многоточий на нем следы
> Вижу


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, даже после твоего одобрения многоточия!!!!
Ну, если ты откликнулся значит стих имеет , что сказать! :eek:

----------


## Лев

Давно была написана эта песня на иврите("Ты уходишь" - автор, молодая женщина рассталась с другом и написала стихи довольно слабые, но музыка, мне говорили получилась). Долго лежала, отдал Елене трек и сюжет. Лена быстро сделала, но год прошёл и я наконец записал, хотя должна петь женщина. Вот её стихи:
     « Когда уйдёшь»


Ты отпусти на волю страх,
Поверь, что всё в твоих руках,
Поверь, любовь придет,
Она тебя найдёт.
В её глазах читай признанье,
Но не спугни очарованье.
И нет печальней этих глаз,
Не сможешь ты уйти сейчас.

Припев: Когда уйдешь,
Ты вспоминай о ней.
Когда уйдёшь,
В пустыне дней
Храни воспоминания ушедших дней

Блуждаешь ты во снах,
Любовь  в твоих мечтах.
Не смог сказать " прощай"
Не всё ещё потеряно, ты так и знай!

2. Взмахнула ночь своим крылом,
Как тенью грусти за окном,
Но не спеши её винить,
Когда так хочется любить.
Звезды далёкой слышишь звуки,
Озябшие согреешь руки.
И вдруг поймешь как нужен ты,
На свет пойдёшь из темноты.

                           Елена Радькова
А вот песня: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/593911
http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...9&uid=31280595

----------


## aigul

Я добавлю весны немного,
Только каплю в сердце одну.
Просто встретишь меня у порога
И останусь покорно в плену.

Без тебя угасала нежность,
Но теперь я рядом с тобой.
Ты придумал любовь, а я вечность,
Эту песню,  что стала судьбой.

Но не спрашивай только больше:
"Где теряла счастье свое?"
Я прошу, удержи  меня дольше
Прогони же от нас  воронье.

Ты меня отогрей целуя
И почувствуй- дышит весна...
В этом сладком плену не усну я,
Нам с тобою уже не до сна...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Лев*, спасибо! Я её очень ждала!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Озябшие ладони тихо протяну
К зовущему сгореть огню.
Его молю, чтоб ты любил меня одну,
Ему шепчу, что я люблю.

Рассыпанные, словно капли грез
Из снов моих, блестят в ночи
Я знаю, ангел всю печаль мою унес,
Оставил мне огонь свечи.

В руках моих горит молитва и любовь,
И это жизнь моя и свет ...
А за тебя тайком молюсь я вновь и вновь,
Не веря в призрачность  примет .

*Добавлено через 39 часов 30 минут*
*Тебя изменить невозможно...*

Тебя изменить не возможно,
Я этого и не желала.
Иди, нам с тобой очень сложно
Понять, что любви одной мало.

Заставить бежать за тобою
Не сможет, а значит прощаюсь
Я с майской моею любовью,
Но встречу тебя... улыбаюсь.

Теперь стал ты просто прохожий,
Фрагмент улиц брошенных маем.
С улыбкой знакомой до дрожи,
Что ты мой далекий  признаем.

А май закружит, разукрасит
С зелёным триумфом мой город,
Исчезнет потом в одночасье
И зелень увянет с укором.

Короткой грозою заполнит
Весь воздух и будто всю сушу
И став повелителем молний
Измучат в ночь мою душу.

*Добавлено через 46 часов 35 минут*
Тебя изменить невозможно...

Тебя изменить не возможно,
Я этого и не желала.
Иди, нам с тобой очень сложно
Понять, что любви одной мало.

Заставить бежать за тобою
Не сможет, а значит прощаюсь
Я с майской моею любовью,
Но встречу тебя... улыбаюсь.

Теперь стал ты просто прохожий,
Фрагмент улиц брошенных маем.
С улыбкой знакомой до дрожи,
Что ты мой далекий признаем.

А май закружит, разукрасит
С зелёным триумфом мой город,
Исчезнет потом в одночасье
И зелень увянет с укором.

Короткой грозою заполнит
Весь воздух и будто всю сушу
И став повелителем молний
Измучает в ночь мою душу.

----------


## aigul

Её любовь, как глоток вина,
Легко пьянит, но она одна .
С тобой разделит опять рассвет
Куда уходит - немой секрет

В походке  легкой  есть хищный шаг,
Сгорает нежность в её руках...
За теплым взглядом холодный блеск,
В её улыбке пустой гротеск.

Её любовь выпей всю до дна,
Хотя она не тебе дана,
И не найти в ней живую нить,
Чтоб сердце снова могло любить.

Душа разбита, но не тобой,
Пойдешь за нею, там только зной
Следы сжигает. Возврата нет...
Она уходит и гаснет свет...

----------


## Лев

> немой секрет


...или не мой?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,немой как рыба!:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Я заблудилась в сумраке ночей,
Опять бегу по замкнутому кругу
И как листок оторванный, ничей
Прильну к тебе, чтоб отвратить разлуку.

Мне не вернуть потерянный рассвет,
Меня забудьте все, кто был со мною
И лунный свет оставит там ответ:
"Здесь нет того, что я зову любовью.

Гонима небом дальше от мечты,
Ещё живу, не веря в расставанье,
За поворотом дней остался ты
 И наша память ,  наши обещанья

Без сил прижмусь, но мне не оживить
Сухую ветку, сломанные части.
Считаю время, ночи, этажи,
Держу в руках уже осколки счастья.

----------


## Skadi

> Мне не вернуть потерянный рассвет,
> Меня забудьте все, кто был со мною
> И лунный свет оставит там ответ:
> "Здесь нет того, что я зову любовью...


*Лена, твои строки отозвались эхом:
*
*Мне не вернуть потерянный рассвет...
Простите все, кто рядом был со мною,
Я превращаюсь тихо в лунный свет,
Здесь нет того, кого звала любовью.*

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,спасибо! :Aga: только я не поняла ты это раньше написала?

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,спасибо!только я не поняла ты это раньше написала?


Нет, только что, Лен. Просто твоя первая строка из этого четверостишия продолжилась внутри меня чуть иначе - потому и как эхо :smile: бывает, что какая-то строка или несколько строк стихотворения сразу откликаются в душе.....вот так и получилось..... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,ты знаешь , Оль, эта строчка ну неделю , как эфир крутилась в голове. Прочитав твои строки я уж было подумала не волну ли я поймала!:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

Получилось, что это я поймала твою волну :smile:
У тебя очень песенные строки  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

*Skade*,Оля,привет :flower: .Вот ты какая,приятно познакомиться.Лен,извини,привет тоже. :flower:  У тебя последнее время прямо шторм...Я не успеваю осилить одну волну,как меня сбивает другая,потом ещё.

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,Оля,привет.Вот ты какая,приятно познакомиться


Привет, *Людвиг*! приятно взаимно :smile: :flower: 

*aigul*,
*Лена*, ждём от тебя новых волн  :flower:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*aigul*,
Доброго времени суток, Леночка! Очень приятно познакомиться, огромное спасибо за "Девочку-льдинку"... великолепная получилась песня!!! Я солидарен с *luudvig*, скажу более: не шторм! - настоящий ураган!!! Принимай в отряд поклонников твоего творчества! Будем ждать новых шедевров, удачи!

----------


## aigul

*Олег Васильевич*,спасибо! :biggrin:Ну даст бог будут ещё песни.  :Aga:

----------


## Димитрий

*aigul*, молодца

----------


## aigul

Сакура- чужестранка,
Как чудо, изнеженно  хрупкая
Словно души изнанка,
К дыханию ветра чуткая.

Пусть же земля чужая
Останется мачехой строгою,
Солнца тепло призывая,
Роняешь свой цвет над дорогою.

Пепел розово - снежный
Твоих лепестков, скрытый травами,
Ветер найдет небрежный:
"Куда ей сравниться с дубравами!..."

Сакура, мы похожи,
Вдвоем в этом мире потеряны...
Здесь я тоскую тоже,
Все маски уже перемерены...

Каждый год горделиво,
Под окнами в маленьком дворике
Вижу я это диво
И слышу весну в её окрике...

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*Димитрий*,спасибо! Заходите в гости, читайте, я всегда рада! :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 :Ok: Прелестное и манящие стихотворение...сразу захотелось на восток! Жаль но я летом поеду во Францию)))

----------


## PAN

> Сакура - чужестранка


Да............................................................. :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Сакура... 
> Каждый год горделиво,
> Под окнами в маленьком дворике
> Вижу я это диво
> И слышу весну в её окрике...


Ну вот и ещё одна волна - какая красивая!  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Сакура- чужестранка,


Раз в год цветёт сия краса,
И оторвать нельзя глаза.
Раскинет розовый шатёр,
Наполнив ароматом двор!!!
[IMG]http://*********ru/620756.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

Нас назвали тогда затерянные ...
Поколение девяностых
Наши цели кем-то осмеянные,
А мы в песнях выжили просто.

Кто-то нас называл заброшенными
И забытыми в водовороте.
Мы любили травы некошеные
Объявляя устоям бойкоты.

Это с нами ушла оборванная
Философия вольных крыльев,
По дороге дождем исхлестанная,
Чтобы наши сердца не остыли.

Были души средь нас искромсанные,
Зло с добром в один миг смешали,
Ну а тот, кто ценил разбросанное,
Сохранил антологию дали...

*Kliakca*, сакура просто супер!
*Skade*, спасибо! Надеюсь волны ещё споймаю!!!!
*PAN*, не забывай меня!!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> не забывай


:wink:...

----------


## Sign

> Поколение 90-х


Классснооо...особенно про траву и про водоворот)))

----------


## smychok

Сколько же я пропустил...
Много не поссидишь в инете с мобильника(((
Будем стремиться, что бы ослить)))
Лена... :flower: 

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Ты отпусти на волю страх,


Лев, оооочень песенный текст - меня просто несёт... Я даже за клавиши не садился - всё и так в голове выстраивается, ток посчему-то не получается у меня песню скачать(( Можно мне на ящик скинуть послушать?

----------


## aigul

Протестует звезда против холода ночи,
Устремляясь к земле.
Зажигается вспышкой безумно далекой,
И секундою жизнь прозвучала так хлестко,
Расползаясь во мгле,
Резонансом  желанье исполнить пророчит.

Её завтра. Не будет кольца повторений
И безмолвная даль
Пожалеет звезду, слабонервно вздыхая.
Где коснулась крылом, засветилась прямая...
Этих линий вода
Растекается сотнями звездных мгновений...

Отдавая себя бесконечной вселенной,
Так желали тепла...
Что боялись остыть, от огня погибая...
Восхищеньем безмерным полет их венчая,
Поднимаем глаза,
Чтобы видеть, осталась ли высь неизменной...

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
Это очередной эксперимент. :Oj: 

*smychok*,Сашенька! ой соскучилась уже по тебе!  :Aga: Спасибо! Ну и как осилил?

----------


## Skadi

> Отдавая себя бесконечной вселенной,
> Так желали тепла...
> Что боялись остыть, от огня погибая...
> Восхищеньем безмерным полет их венчая,
> Поднимаем глаза,
> Чтобы видеть, осталась ли высь неизменной...


*Эх, ты  очень понравилось*

----------


## smychok

Пару страничек успел)))
Но не останавливаюсь на достигнутом ))))

----------


## aigul

Кем же вы, тополя, загублены?
Кем вы так беспощадно срублены?
Вы прощаете, вновь ожившие,
Людям ветви свои погибшие. 

Каждый день прохожу дорогою,
Стала жалкой она, убогою...
Я для вас домечтаю абрисы,
Ваших сломанных веток образы.

Вечер плачет, закатом хмурится
Над рисунком тенистой улицы.
На картинке из детской памяти
Все терялось в пуховой замети.

Ветер прятался в ветках тополя...
Город был как в живом акрополе,
В буйной зелени жил купаючись.
Эти кроны снесли играючи...

К небу тянутся новой поросли
Вновь побеги, не зная горести.
Только срезы видны уродливо,
Листья прячут раны заботливо.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skade*,спасибо!
*smychok*,ну ну. У тебя то силенок хватит!:wink:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лена, у нас тоже страшно-уродливо обрезают тополя...:frown:
Красивые и нежные строки  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,я вообще от людей в шоке! Тополь- единственое дерево , которое способно поглощать огромное количество химии в воздухе, а с ними так обходятся! Мало того стройное и красивое, а из них просто обрубки делают!

----------


## Skadi

*Лена*, если б их ещё по уму сажали - чуть дальше от линий электропередач...чтоб потом не обрезать ветки, цепляющие за них.....и не только ветки....
К сожалению, тополь легко ломающееся дерево, и если сильный ветер, то....возможны обломы верхушек....как это уже не раз было в нашем городе....не обошлось и без жертв....

----------


## aigul

*Skade*, человек  гадит там где живет. Вот причина всех его бед, он портит все , что его окружает, и многие вещи делает, не думая. Мне как -то один парень сказал, а может мы вообще гнойный нарыв на теле Земли. :confused:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Так уже многие говорят...человек - дитя природы, но забыл об этом, вот она и напоминает, кто настоящий "хозяин"! и что может сделать человек против природных катаклизмов? то же извержение вулкана или землетрясение...или наводнение....неукротима стихия, если разгуляется.....и человеку давно бы пора перестать "якать", но остановиться, поглядеть вокруг себя и сделать выводы....

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,точно! Ну я, как дитя природы пойду отдыхать.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Счастливо, Лен! kiss  :flower:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 Тополя! Ленок...МОЛОДЕЦ!!! Так всё точно! Прям мозги промывает! :Ok:

----------


## Касатик

В осеннем блеске, в городе обычном
Счастливо, сладострастно жили двое,
Но вдруг один из них стал третьим лишним,
Как посягнувший на струю покоя.

Тебе желаю не жалеть об этом
Все вышло так, как жизнь предполагала.
Ты для меня был самым ярким светом,
Пока тебя вплотную не узнвла.

Ты был песчинкой для открытья ока
Азов познанья, что струились свыше,
Изьяв тебя, осталась одинокой
Душа моя, живущая на крыше.

Так суждено - добро и зло едины
Как день и ночь, как зелено и зрело.
Познав любви твоей седины,
Мне Бог судья, жестоко я болела!

Сомненья блажь оставив легковерным
Пусть вдаль бегут иллюзии потоки...
Не дай то Бог, но если будет скверно,
В сомненья миг послушай эти строки.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Я просто утром поняла , что это никому не нужно!


Уверяю Вас, это совсем не так!....Нужно время!Стихи у Вас хорошие, от души говорю!А иначе мне и не сказать - я не литератор.

----------


## aigul

*Касаткина Наталия*,спасибо за поддержку!Но на что нужно время? :frown:И кто такая Е. Марченко?

----------


## Касатик

> за поддержку!Но на что нужно время?


 Что бы они стали очень-очень нужны, а Вам для осознания того, что не выражая себя стихами Вы не сможете! Вам будет не комфортно и не уютно на душе! Знаете, Афанасий Фет более 10 лет не писал стихов, но потом.......Евдокия Марченко руководитель центра "Радостея", ученый - физик-астроном и т.д. боюсь напутать в её ученых степенях!)))

----------


## Фрагмент ме4ты

Что-то я не поняла при чем тут именно данная тема. . .

----------


## Касатик

> Что-то я не поняла при чем тут именно данная тема. . .


Не сочтите за труд, объясните, пожалуйста, а эта ТЕМА только для одного автора?...Прошу меня извинить, видимо, я что-то не поняла....

----------


## Sign

> эта ТЕМА только для одного автора


Вы совершенно правы.

----------


## Лев

*Касаткина Наталия*,
 Тема авторская для того и существует, чтобы автора могли найти. Ты отписалась довольно неплохим стихом и если желаешь открыть свою тему и продолжить публиковать свои стихи, то и сделай это. Гости заходят, оставляют комменты в виде стихов и прозы...

----------


## luudvig

*Касаткина Наталия*,привет.С удовольствием зайду в вашу тему,почитать.

----------


## aigul

Ты только для меня зажги свечу,
Переступи черту, целуя взглядом,
И дай почувствовать дыханье рядом,
В глазах прочти все то, о чем молчу...

В забытых городах тебя искать,
До встречи мерить расстоянье днями,
Идти , когда ослеплена огнями,
Не понимая, что любовь близка.

Казалось, без мечты прошли года...
Я ошибалась, улетая выше.
К тебе вернулась и останусь, слышишь!
Чтоб на земле ответить тихо "Да"...

На коже отраженье, на губах,
Оставят блики откровений наших...
Банальность фраз о путниках уставших
Оставим в ненаписанных стихах.

----------


## PAN

> Только для меня...


 :flower: ... Радуешь...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Радовать!
Хочу тебя я , Паша, радовать! :biggrin:

Спасибо! Я сама радуюсь, когда ты появляешься! Ты как вдохновение!

----------


## Sign

Красиво))) :flower: 


> Только для меня...

----------


## aigul

Не завидуй мне, подруга, не завидуй...
Я не лучше, не счастливей и не краше,
Не нашла своей дороги, хоть и старше,
Да упрямая и сильная лишь с виду.

Молча плакать от бессилья вечерами,
От бессонницы кусать до крови губы,
Слушать ночи  с одинокими шагами...
Вот, такие у моей судьбы причуды.

Не завидуй мне, подруга... Я играла,
Для меня притворство в жизни стало ядом...
В теплый плед я завернусь, совсем  устала!
А с тобой ведь каждый вечер счастье рядом.

----------


## Sign

> Не завидуй мне, подруга...


И вроде нравиться и вроде нет...чувство смешанное! Но мы с тобой ещё обсудим)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,ага ага :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 29 часов 11 минут*
*Ворожея*

По траве испуг
Шорохом прошел...
Разорвался круг,
Словно легкий шелк...

Колесницей день
Путь закончил свой
И наступит тень,
Сумрачный покой.

А во поле лишь
Стоптанный ковыль.
Ястребом летишь,
Оставляя пыль.

Конь гнедой устал,
Но уносит прочь
За высокий вал 
Моё солнце в ночь.

Я во след тебе
Заговор прочту,
Чтоб узнал по мне
Тугу-маяту...

----------


## Sign

> Ворожея


Да уж, Леночка! Ворожея из тебя та ещё получилось бы...хорошо что не в 16 веке живём! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> По траве испуг
> Шорохом прошел...


Лен,привет :flower: ,круто! Как точно сказано.

----------


## LINSLI

> Не завидуй мне, подруга, не завидуй...
> Я не лучше, не счастливей и не краше,
> Не нашла своей дороги, хоть и старше,
> Да упрямая и сильная лишь с виду.
> 
> Молча плакать от бессилья вечерами,
> От бессонницы кусать до крови губы,
> Слушать ночи  с одинокими шагами...
> Вот, такие у моей судьбы причуды.
> ...


Лена, привет! Мне стих понравились :Ok: Даже сочинил мелодию...если удастся записать черновой вариант, покажу:smile:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, ну ничего себе! Жду с нетерпением черновой вариант! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 33 часа 38 минут*
*Мир с тобой разве...*

Мир с тобой
Разве должен быть ласковым?
Он живой
И отравленный масками.

Эй, душа!
Свой стирптиз-откровение
Ты станцуй
И наступит прозрение...

Видишь, ты
Маску носишь наивности,
А мечты
Так полны примитивности...

----------


## Skadi

> *Мир с тобой разве...*
> 
> Мир с тобой
> Разве должен быть ласковым?
> Он живой
> И отравленный масками.
> 
> Эй, душа!
> Свой стирптиз-откровение
> ...


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Взгляд
Почувствуешь...
Эхо гулкое...
В ряд 
С минутами...
Ждали сутками...

Звон
За берегом,
Звук растерянный...
Зов
В нем слышится...
Трудно  дышится...

Стон,
Печалями
Там  за далями
В тон 
С душой моей
Так звучать не смей...

И
Мгновенная
Мысль, нетленная...
"Жить
С ожогами-
Бить потоками..."

Жаль,
Что не были
Мысли грешными.
Паль 
От тления-
Путь к забвению...

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
*Skade*,
Спасибо! 

Интересно мнение читателей о следующем стихо.:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Стон,
> Печалями
> Там  за далями
> В тон 
> С душой моей
> Так звучать не смей...
> 
> И
> Мгновенная
> ...


Лен, согласна с этими строками! 
что касается "бить потоками"....я, наверно, здесь своё понимаю :wink:

----------


## aigul

> что касается "бить потоками"....я, наверно, здесь своё понимаю


На то это и "недосказанность" :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> На то это и "недосказанность"


А я как раз об этом :wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> Интересно мнение читателей о следующем стихо.


Хочу ещё в таком духе и стиле... :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,а мне кажется форумчанам не очень.:confused:Эт  ещё один эксперимент .Не всем этот стиль близок. Люди привыкли , чтобы стих лился и был мелодичен, а этот обрывки ...

----------


## Boney M

> Паль 
> От тления-
> Путь к забвению...


Интересно, что такое "паль"?



> Люди привыкли , чтобы стих лился и был мелодичен, а этот обрывки ...


Есть другое определение подобным "обрывкам" - штрихи. Как у художников. При рисовании штрихом нет контура, нет определенной формы, но настощий художник штрихами все равно передаст содержание.

----------


## aigul

*Boney M*,Паль (устар.)  -  выжженное место в лесу или на лугу; остывшее место костра.

Заростет травой и забудется. Читай между строк. Это" Недосказанность", каждый находит свою картинку в ней.

----------


## Sign

> Паль 
> От тления-
> Путь к забвению...


Красиво...но нам до этого далеко))) :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,Артур, до чего?

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
 до забвения!)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,а кто киноху собирался смотреть? :biggrin:Да уж это как сказать...

----------


## Kliakca

> а мне кажется форумчанам не очень.


Лена, очень,очень!!! :Aga: 


> Не всем этот стиль близок


Самый смак! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Стихи - Елена Радькова
Поёт - Ольга Тазова
"Любовь-ручей":
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/613618

----------


## aigul

Мысли о нас бестелесные,
Наши мечты бесполезные,
Мимо шаги безучастные,
Ветер с закатами красными.

Чтобы друг друга не слышали,
Он притаился под крышами,
Рвал голоса, их звучание,
Мир,  окружая молчанием.

Чертит границы воздушные,
Снова картинки бездушные
Сделал для сердца доступными,
Ложь и туман- неотступными.

Вкус моих губ неразгаданный
Знать не посмеешь, преграда-ты!
На поворотах гнал бешено,
Скорость с иллюзией смешивал.

Страх и азарт неуёмные,
В случай, как в клеть заключенные,
Ветром надежды терзаемы,
Ждут нашей встречи нечаянной.

*Добавлено через 8 часов 59 минут*
*Гэй! Далекие огни...
*
Гэй! Далекие огни
Атамана чаровали.
Там  молодка  во степи
По-цыгански напевала.

Танцевала у костра,
Бубен рассыпался в искры.
Шелком черная коса....
С ней гуляет ветер быстрый.

Что же сделала с тобой?
Атаман, ведь жёнка дома,
Богом данная, судьбой...
Как любились вы у Дона...

Гей да ...Черные глаза
Погубили атамана!
Что там жёнкина слеза,
Коль испил любви дурмана...

----------


## PAN

> Гэй! Далекие огни...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

Как скажи мне в тебя не влюбиться?
Я с тебя нарисую стихи:
"Летний дождь на любимых ресницах..."
Только б сердце оставить глухим.

Не увлечься игрою нечестной
Под названием громким - любовь,
Проиграть и с надрывом диезным
Все закончить плетением слов.

Только б струнам во мне не порваться!
До предела, до самого дна
Не упасть в мир блаженных простраций,
Где смертельно звучит тишина...

Как боюсь же я быть побежденной
Или больше... тебя победить,
Быть безумно, безумно влюблённой,
А потом вкус победы забыть.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*PAN*,все хочу тебя спросить!
Что Павлуша ты не весел?
Что головушку повесил?:confused: :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Что головушку повесил?


Это фото с одной из встреч... Фоткал Волдед... Завтра мы с ним встречаемся в Московии... Чую - опять будет "как всегда"...:biggrin: Так что подожду голову поднимать...

----------


## Skadi

> Фоткал Волдед... Завтра мы с ним встречаемся в Московии... Чую - опять будет "как всегда"...


Эх...хоть бы одним глазком глянуть на одну из таких встреч, после которой обеими руками поднять бы голову, чтоб подмигнуть тому, с кем ты ТАК был счастлив :wink::biggrin: 
счастливой поездки, Паш и огромный привет Волдеду :smile: :flower:  



> Только б струнам во мне не порваться!
> До предела, до самого дна


 :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Завтра мы с ним встречаемся в Московии...


*PAN*,у него завтра массовое торжество,"День города Вологды".
Представляю, с каким профилем тебе придётся встретиться.:smile:

Лен, извини, что не по теме. :flower:

----------


## PAN

> одним глазком глянуть


http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=13
:wink:...:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

:biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*PAN*,
Паш, посмотрела  :Aga:  Эх....здорово!  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш! Класс! Вы такие молодцы! :Aga: Надеюсь и попаду на какую нибудь из встреч форумских.:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,



> Как скажи мне в тебя не влюбиться...


Лен, лучше в меня не влюбляйся...Я такая сволочь))) :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,а я люблю сволочей! :biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Лен, лучше в меня не влюбляйся...Я такая сволочь)))





> Sign,а я люблю сволочей!


:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,ну мужчины - сволочи всегда привлекают... почему-то:eek:

----------


## Skadi

> ну мужчины - сволочи всегда привлекают... почему-то


н-да......интересно, почему, Лен? :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,наверное своей сволочностью и уверенностью. :eek:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,наверное своей сволочностью и уверенностью


Йех-ты......супер-ответ, Лен! но...что-то боязно от первого.....а уверенность - в чём?

----------


## aigul

*Skade*, в себе и своих силах,в том , что если он хочет чего-то то добъется,  да и какая-то  нагловатость наверное даже нравится. ))))

----------


## Skadi

> в себе и своих силах,в том , что если он хочет чего-то то добъется,  да и какая-то  нагловатость наверное даже нравится


ммм.....мне нравится такая уверенность в мужчине! но.....без наглости или нагловатой уверенности, по душе просто спокойная уверенность, сдержанная, весомая :smile:

----------


## Kliakca

> в себе и своих силах,в том , что если он хочет чего-то то добъется,  да и какая-то  нагловатость наверное даже нравится. ))))


Лен, давно есть народная поговорка, - *Наглость, второе счастье в жизни!*
А в слове с*волоч*ность, есть суть, *волоч* должен мужчина на своих плечах.

----------


## Skadi

А в самом слове мужчина есть две составляющие - *мужчин*а состоит из мужа и чина........
Кстати....это сказал кто-то из писателей.....

----------


## aigul

В потоке скоростей, в футлярах серых
Проживают время...
Очень скучно...
Какой-то психиатр, довольно смелый,
"Идиотов" племя
Нагло звучно

Покрасил в белый цвет, поправ законы,
Обозначил будто,
Дал названье.
Оставил только сущность им - вороны
Этот цвет неужто
В наказанье!

Для них не существует нормы грани,
Обращают света
Ощущенье...
И день проходит вновь, и только раны...
Нет опять просвета
Нет прощенья...!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> по душе просто спокойная уверенность, сдержанная, весомая


Оль, не люблю спокойствие. 
Зачем океану сила если он спокоен?

----------


## PAN

> Белые вороны


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

> А в слове сволочность, есть суть, волоч должен мужчина на своих плечах.


Вот вот волочь должен и любить!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 49 секунд*
*PAN*,ой, не успела моргнуть, Пашенька прочитал мои каракули! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> мои каракули!


В них есть музыка...

----------


## Kliakca

> Зачем океану сила если он спокоен?


Классно подметила!!! :Ok: 

В тихом омуте черти водятся!

----------


## Skadi

> Оль, не люблю спокойствие. 
> Зачем океану сила если он спокоен?


В океане (при внешней спокойности) полно скрытой силы, которая чувствуется - её не обязательно проявлять внешне, океан только вздохнёт, а ты уже трепещешь :wink:
Именно это - внешнее спокойствие со скрытой силой - замечательно :)

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,вот и я об этом!  :Aga: Вздохнуть нужно так , чтобы волнение океанское чувствовалось!

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,вот и я об этом! Вздохнуть нужно так , чтобы волнение океанское чувствовалось!


Мы поняли друг друга :smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, спасибо! Я вообще всегда ценила в стихах мелодизм. И если мне это удается , то это моя маленькая победа.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Девченки , ну я пошла тонуть в океане сна. Вот своего океана -мужчину жаль пока не нашла.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Девченки , ну я пошла тонуть в океане сна. Вот своего океана -мужчину жаль пока не нашла.


Найдётся, Лен! обязательно. Надо только очень сильно этого хотеть и верить :smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Вкус моих губ неразгаданный
> Знать не посмеешь, преграда-ты!
> На поворотах гнал бешено,
> Скорость с иллюзией смешивал...


:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,Оль, а что  только прочла?

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,Оль, а что  только прочла?


Получше прочла, скажем так - и сразу отозвалось :smile:
Вот и написала прям по свежим следам отзыва  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,спасибо! Да бывают стихи западуют не сразу.  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,спасибо! Да бывают стихи западуют не сразу.


Мне твои стихи всегда нравились и нравятся! часто хочется их перечитать :smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

К холодным стенам привыкаешь быстро,
Их нерушимость не тревожат чувства.
И в царстве тихой атмосферы мглистой
Течет размеренности плавной русло.

Смешная суетность любви! Не стоит
Чтоб променять прохладный чудный "замок"
На жизнь и страсть, что лишены покоя.
Они не признанны великим храмом.

Опять глаза её все ищут ночью
Твоё окно и тень твою в проёме.
Порвет без жалости все фото в клочья
И лишь секунду будет на изломе.

С тобой нет счастья...И в покое тоже...
Но для неё твой мир довольно плоский.
Самой любви когда-то был дороже...
Ей  мало, что ты слишком нагло  броский.

----------


## aigul

Солнечный  свет по окнам
Ищет мое пробужденье,
Ночь городская смолкнет
Ей остаётся мгновенье.

Шаг торопливый тише,
Медленный, утренне сонный...
Улицей Непарижа
Утро приходит так томно...

Рано... Не встретится даже
Тут одиночества путник,
Только дома коллажем
Лента дороги раскрутит.

Прячется под деревья,
Слушая солнца сонату,
Тень, убежать не смея,
Будет в траве , как заплата.

Город пока не тронул
Шум суеты монотонный.
Жаль, что рассветы тонут
В ней незамечено  скромно.

----------


## PAN

> Городское утро


Порадовала... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, :Oj: старалась Паш!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*PAN*, Паш, бытует мнение, что глагольные рифмы это безвкусно и плохой тон, но они бывают такие точный!  Как считаешь это действительно безвкусно?

----------


## PAN

> бытует мнение


Плюнь... :Aga: 
Закритиковать можно всё...
Стих рождается... или нет... А соглашаться со всеми бытующими мнениями - губить в себе поэзию...
Поэты - не газон, всех не подровняешь... :br:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ну я так же и ответила. Но заронилось зерно сомнения и я стала избегать таких рифм , хотя  они часто просятся сами и стих бывает с такой рифмой льется хорошо.

----------


## PAN

> я так же и ответила


 :flower: ...:biggrin:
Живём, творим, слезу стираем,
Буяним, пьём... - литературно...
И даже если посылаем,
То исключительно культурно...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
Я  научусь культурно посылать,
Пока  расстраиваюсь и психую.
Хотя... Литературно можно и поддать,
Буянить и подальше ... не культурно !:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Влюбленна она в сволочей,
Не смыкает ночами очей,
Посылает порою культурно,
Улыбаясь при этом гламурно!
:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
Да уж сволочи - это моя
Неизменная, злая доля.
Только вот невиновная я ,
Что мужчин не бродят на воле...:biggrin::eek:

Ну я имею ввиду настоящие:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Ну я имею ввиду настоящие


Под лежащий камень вода не течёт. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,
дык то, что хорошее занято!:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

Лен, кто ищет, тот всегда найдёт! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,:eek:значит не там ищу:confused:

----------


## Black Lord

> Андрей Байрон,значит не там ищу


Вспомни фильм "Брилиантовая рука" :biggrin:
-У вас нет перломутровых пуговиц? Значит будем искать... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Не такая я,
Как хочешь ты, не смелая,
А печальная,
Задумчивая, верная.

Расставание 
С тобою - избавление
От признания,
Что мы - не то явление.

В ноги падая
К тебе, как ошалелая...
Только надо ли?
С ума сходить и белыми

Красить полосы,
Где краски только серые
И вполголоса
Сказать "Мы в жизни беглые..."

Нами пройдены
Года путями разными.
Обескровлены
Сердца пустыми фразами.

----------


## Kliakca

> Сказать "Мы в жизни беглые..."


Мы в мыслях "беглые" порой,
Себя гоняем по безверью,
И вновь сражаемся с горой,
Пытаясь хлопнуть сильно дверью!

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, спасибки за продолжение темы!

Мы все отчасти беглецы,
Но только эту гонку  
Придумали, увы, не мудрецы
И слышим мы в догонку:

" Ты от чего бежишь, постой!",
Но поздно возвращаться.
Мы от судьбы бежим порой,
В чем не хотим признаться.:biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

*Мы все бежим по цыферблату,
То догоняем, что прошло,
То ищем, где бы взять по блату,
И чтоб добавили зарплату,
Но время, как песок, ушло.

Мы отстаём от стрелок жизни,
В сомненьях, разумом пружин,
Себя талкаем в преступленье,
Забыв порой про искупленье,
Сквозь сито пропустив мужчин.*

----------


## aigul

Размята сигарета нервно...
Когда ты рядом, хочется курить!
Так трудно заглушить остатки стервы
И не пристало принца мне лепить.

Да, рыцарских турниров эра
Давно прошла. И не Айвенго ты!
С таким любая будет , как пантера,
Какой там "ангел чистой красоты!"

Труднее с каждым днем все  прятать 
В пушистых лапках кошки коготки.
Зашил в халат! И королеву стряпать
Заставил днями борщики, блинки!


:smile:Ну, это так, типа сатирической капли добавила.:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну, это так, типа сатирической капли добавила.


:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Ну, это так, типа...


Ну и правильно... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, что правильно? Что в халат зашил?:eek::biggrin:
Или что попробовала себя в ироническом стихо?

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лен, я так поняла, что он про сатирическую каплю :rolleyes: 



> Ну, это так, типа сатирической капли


Об этом речь :smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,да я тоже. Просто шучу и немного выпендриваюсь. Настрой у меня такой сегодня.

----------


## Black Lord

> Просто шучу и немного выпендриваюсь.


и это радует...

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,да я тоже. Просто шучу и немного выпендриваюсь. Настрой у меня такой сегодня.


А и хорошо! :wink:

----------


## aigul

*Skade*,Да от жары уже с ума схожу. :biggrin:Очень люблю жару и лето, но голова отказывается работать, хочет моря и солнца , и просто помаятся дурью.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,Да от жары уже с ума схожу. Очень люблю жару и лето, но голова отказывается работать, хочет моря и солнца , и просто помаятся дурью.


Лен, мне нравится, когда вот так...дурью маются :rolleyes:... :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Паш, что правильно?


Майся... нам на радость... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> Майся... нам на радость...


 :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,ага маюсь маюсь!:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> маюсь маюсь!


Майскими короткими ночами
Маялась Алёнка с куличами.
Напекла блинов из слов,
Из стихов сварила :Vah:  плов...

----------


## aigul

Падая, дождь превращался
В хрустальные капли мелодий,
В окна прохладой ворвался
Так долго звучит, не уходит...

Нудное танго от скуки
Играл одинокий маэстро,
Нежно целует мне руки,
А пальцы замерзли..И жесты...

Жесты, рукой сквозь воздух,
Бессмысленны, даже смешные,
Ловят мечту и не могут
Поймать, надышаться ... Скупые...

Отзвуки...! Отзвуки! Мысли
В рядах на окне остаются,
Тонкой дорожкой по пыли
Закрытой мечты вновь прольются...

Нота стеклянного танго
Ветрами тоски унесенной
Так прозвучала, не важной
Твоя неудача - врожденной...

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, когда стихи касаются слов "музыка", "звуки" и всё такое - просто таю!!!! Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## PAN

> Нежно целует мне руки,
> А пальцы замерзли..


 :Aga: ...........................

----------


## aigul

Ты снова  в  Питер,
Я, на край земли.
Любовь из литер
Больше мне не шли.

Там нет рассвета,
Просто ночь светла.
Летят ответы,
Но в них нет тепла.

Вдогонку бросил
В поезд холода.
Миг лета в осень
Превратит вода.

Я  отдалялась,
Кто-то не пускал,
Боль растворялась-
Это был финал.

Не спросишь небо
Сердце где моё?
Так веришь слепо,
Что оно ничьё.

Одесса – Питер…
Словно ты и я
Любовь из литер
И опять ничья.

*Добавлено через 33 секунды*
За мной соскучились?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> За мной соскучились?


А ты сомневаешься?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, вообще-то сомневалась.:eek:Темка моя осиротела совсем.

----------


## luudvig

> Темка моя осиротела совсем.


Праильно,ты-ж гулеванишь.Ну ничо.Заряд получила.Ждём размышлений. :flower:

----------


## PAN

> За мной соскучились?


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

Так случилось, уже не исправить,
Так хотела сама,
О себе чтобы что-то оставить,
Своё сердце делю пополам.

Половинка души стала дальше,
Так решила судьба.
По живому разрыв и без фальши
Сожалели о прошлом тогда.

Посмотрю... Там на столике фото...
Понимаю теперь,
Что счастливой была и не просто,
А безмерно счастливой, поверь!

Как обычно ценили свободу,
Как обычно любовь.
В половинке меня непогода
И прозрачных туманов покров.

Непогода, туман ожиданья
Пеленою внутри.
Отдавало нам море дыханье
А взамен мою душу бери.

*Добавлено через 35 секунд*
*PAN*, а как я то за тобой скучала! :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> В половинке меня непогода


 :Aga: ...




> а как я то


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

Никому, никогда не отдам
Отражение нашего счастья.
Доверяюсь рассветным лучам,
Разрешая к себе прикасаться.

Наша легкая тень за стеклом
Вырывается призрачной птицей,
Птицей памяти, где мы вдвоём,
Но боится во тьме раствориться.

На беду отражалась любовь,
Мы теряли её в зазеркалье
И она возникала из снов,
Нас сквозь холод стекла упрекая.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*PAN*, ой так продолжим?:biggrin:Наше заседание. :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ой так продолжим?


Всенепременно...:biggrin:
Лирика - это тоже немного физика... Как и наоборот...
Всё дело в позиции наблюдателя...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш физика не как техническая наука. Вот знавала я одного "физика" , так лирики в душе никакой. Одни эксперименты. :biggrin: ( Над женщинами кстати!):biggrin::eek:

----------


## PAN

> Паш физика не как техническая наука


Согласен...
Физика - наука о законах бытия...
Математика - один из языков науки...
Философия - НАУКА...
Искусство - способ восприятия бытия...

Т.е. - куда бы не плюнуть - высокие материи...:biggrin:




> Вот знавала я одного "физика"


Было время - и я знавАл "аспиранток" ...:biggrin: В душе - ни физики, ни лирики... Одно на уме... :Jaison 2: .............:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,мда и чо там они могли нааспирантурить? Если только kiss

----------


## PAN

> и чо там они могли нааспирантурить?


Дело житейское...
Наука - отдельно, жизнь - сама собой..........

Как говорил один из моих преподавателей:




> Уже забываю о теплоте её коленей, но ещё помню о принятых на себя обязательствах...


:biggrin:...
Физики и лирики едины... Иногда...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Ага! Физики и лирики всех стран объединяётесь!:biggrin:

Интересно, как познав тепло её коленей он мог помнить о своих обязательствах?:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Интересно, как познав тепло её коленей он мог помнить о своих обязательствах?


Тут дело в другом...
Возраст берет своё, но клятву, данную перед Богом и людьми - выполнять надо...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Эх уж эти мужчины!  :Aga: :eek:
Аспирантки сводят с ума , а надо о клятвах помнить!:biggrin:
Шучу.

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
 Тысячу сообщений твоя тема пережила...
С чем и поздравляю от всей души... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ураааа!
 [IMG]http://*********ru/770571.jpg[/IMG]

Значит пьем!

----------


## Mishel

> Тысячу сообщений твоя тема пережила...
> С чем и поздравляю от всей души...


14 августа
День рождения португальской корриды  
День явления Кришны
В этот день родились - 
Дмитрий Мережковский
Джон Голсуорси
Джорджио СТРЕЛЕР
Стив МАРТИН
Сара БРАЙТМАН
*Елена Радькова*

С праздником!!!

На рубеже пространства-времени
ПарИт душа совсем без бремени.
с ней свет луны, и запах всех цветов,
И факел жизни - светоч вещих снов.

Ну а душа у нас всегда одна.
Хоть ты близнец сиамский навсегда.
Душа родная будет встречена -   
За рубежом пространства-времени...  :flower:  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

Ленусик, с Днём рождения!!! Всего самого наилучшего и доброго!!!

----------


## MOPO

Леночка!!!!!!!!!!! С днем Рождения тебя!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :flower:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

Елене пусть из года в год 
Удача светит непременно... 
И радость навестит мгновенно. 
Давая оптимизму ход!

С днем рождения, Леночка, Счастья, Любви и Добра!

----------


## luudvig

Леночке нашей опять 18.Шоб ты была здорова,и шоб твои враги были больные.Люблю,целую. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Ленчик, поздравляю!!!!:smile: :flower:

----------


## Alenajazz

Поздравляю Елену
И желаю - мгновенно
всем желаниям сбыться,
а обидам - забыться!!!

----------


## aigul

*Mishel*,день явления Кришны? Ого! Так не зря меня к ним тянет. Одноклассник не раз в Ашрам зазывал!:eek:

*Mishel*,
*Витка*, спасибо родные! kiss

*Добавлено через 55 секунд*
*МОРО*,
*Олег Васильевич*,
*luudvig*,
*Ольвия*,
*Alenajazz*, спасибо всем за теплые слова!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
[IMG]http://*********ru/750082.jpg[/IMG]

Все угощайтесь!

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
*С Днём Рождения!!!* :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/625518

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, спасибо за очень душевную  песню! :biggrin:

Но мне ещё нет сорока! А осень ? Для меня думаю не настанет, я ведь летняя!  :Aga: Да и так хочется , чтобы она ни для кого не наставала, давайте как в песне не будем её чувствовать!

----------


## Alenajazz

*aigul*,
А я лишь в сорок поняла, что значит "любить и жалеть, и прощать, и прощаться..." Классное время! У тебя оно еще впереди! А за угощение - спасибо!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Alenajazz*, да надо бы ещё бокальчик шампанского! :Aga: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/755204.jpg[/IMG]

наливаю! :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> да надо бы ещё бокальчик шампанского!


Спасибо! С хорошим человеком отчего же не выпить? Пью и говорю медицинский тост: "Желаю тебе хронического здоровья, неизличимой любви и вечно беременного кошелька!"

----------


## aigul

*Alenajazz*, ого! Все , что нужно!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Все , что нужно!


Так и будет!

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Леночка-Ленок, поздравляю с самым прекрасным днём!
Желаю тебе найти свою половинку - 
тогда и всё остальное будет замечательным  :Ok: 

 [IMG]http://*********ru/744966.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

> "Желаю тебе хронического здоровья, неизличимой любви и вечно беременного кошелька!"


Этот тост очень красиво звучит на украинском языке... 
Не знала, что он и на русском есть...  Спасибо

----------


## Alenajazz

> Этот тост очень красиво звучит на украинском языке..


Хочу услышать!!!! Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Витка

"Желаю тебе хронического здоровья, неизличимой любви и вечно беременного кошелька!"




> Хочу услышать!!!!


давай скайп - услышишь :)))))))) Ничего что я на "ты"?  Привычка.
_"Бажаю тобi хронiчного здоров'я, невилiкованного кохання, та вагiтного гаманця!"_
Мне особенно нравится "вагiтного гаманця"

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,прикольно! :biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Мне особенно нравится "вагiтного гаманця"


И мне!!!! Интересен украинский язык! Я удивилась, узнав, что галстук по-украински - кроватка! А скайпа нет.... Откуда у бомжа печенье...

----------


## aigul

*Alenajazz*, краватка!  Перстень- каблучка. Да у  нас когда -то был уже разговор с Игорем . Он удивлялся! :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, да, мне когда сестра написала впервые года 2 назад на 8 марта, сразу понравилось.
*Alenajazz*, ага, а кровать - лiжко... а ещё панчохи и шкарпетки - обожаю - это калготки и носки, гудзик - пуговица и ещё куча классных слов... меня в детстве так "дрессировали", говорили на украинском, а я должна была думать, что это... Поэтому про краватку знаю давно... Ещё, в украинском и белорусском языках, как говоришь, так и пишешь, поэтому не надо париться если "А" звучит, значит, "а" и пишется в слове, я толкьо в украинском путаю в окончаниях где и писать, а где i - вот в данныех словах и не знаю, правильно написала или нет.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Ничего что я на "ты"?


А что, нас, Аленджаз, уже двое?

----------


## LINSLI

*Леночка*, поздравляю...желаю...будь... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь,солнце мое!!!!! Буду  всегда....!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga: 

Спасибо! kiss

----------


## Витка

*LINSLI*, Игорь, я рада, что ты хоть иногда объявляешься :)))))))
*aigul*, Ленусик, как отметила?

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,

С опозданием...
Но от всего сердца... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,спасибо! Мне очень приятно получать поздравления! :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 32 секунды*
*Витка*,да вчера никак. Я не люблю отмечать дни рождения.

----------


## aigul

В этом городе наглая  осень
Ранним утром, нелетней прохладой
Во владения вступит, не спросит
Королева последней отрады

Пробирается в кровь и дыханье
Скоро станет тоскливо холодным.
Вновь бесстыдно рвет жухлые платья
Открываясь вдали небосводом.

Коронацию жаждет приблизить,
Свергнуть принца  шального с престола.
Королева уныния ближе
И встречать её надобно стоя!

Преклоняться нельзя перед нею
И нельзя заглянуть в её душу.
Принимать в сердце осень не смею,
Не хочу вновь почувствовать стужу

Осень щедро отпразднует встречу,
Забросает дарами, а лето
Одиноко всплакнет,  в этот вечер
Станет город  осеннего цвета.

С каждым вздохом прозрачнее дали…
Не закончится шоу огнями.
Мы ушедшее лето прощали…
Только дым над его алтарями.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

:Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Я не люблю отмечать дни рождения.


И я не люблю, но даже когда не отмечаю, как минимум 10 человек приходит...

----------


## PAN

> В этом городе наглая осень


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

Позвони в мою дверь среди ночи,
Расскажи, что скучаешь безумно,
Зацелуй мои сонные очи
И порвутся тончайшие струны.

Это будет как окрик на грани,
Словно свет, разорвавший столетья...
Я же помню, что ты меня ранил,
А потом возносил в поднебесья.

Долго помнила... Что-то сломалось,
Оживало внутри пустотою,
А за ней накатилась усталость
От того, что была не с тобою.

Всё... Закончилась ночь ожиданий,
Бесконечною россыпью слезы,
Вереница свинцовых прощаний,
Скрежет вечный душевных коррозий.

Говори со мной шепотом ветра,
Дуновением ласковым теплым.
Одиночества мы километры
Проходили по улицам блеклым.

----------


## Skadi

> Позвони в мою дверь среди ночи,
> Расскажи, что скучаешь безумно,
> Зацелуй мои сонные очи
> И порвутся тончайшие струны.


:smile: Лена, так, как и должно быть  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, :Aga: Может будет. Когда-то ....

----------


## Skadi

> Может будет. Когда-то ....





> Говори со мной шепотом ветра,
> Дуновением ласковым теплым


И вот это  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,это точно 
Прилетит 
И останется 
в памяти ветром.
Это жизнь...
Разлетается
Все вдруг с рассветом

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
На рассвете 
мы ещё во власти
Грёз ночных. 
Такие вот напасти...
Но, как знать, 
быть может, утра луч
Не исчезнет 
под напором туч? :rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Позвони в мою дверь среди ночи...


Оцените романс на эти стихи: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637908
Девушки, кто споёт?

----------


## luudvig

*Лев*,Лёва,классный романс. :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
Лев....а минусовочку, мм? :rolleyes: думаю, у меня есть - кому спеть, но...это же не значит, что не будет и других солисток? чем больше песня исполняется, тем она известнее :smile: 

*Добавлено через 59 минут*
Спасибо, Лев! :smile:kiss :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,прекрасный романс ! Все в традициях русского романса! Очень красиво!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Ветер шальной разгулялся по полю,
Все гнал по дорогам обломки.
Где же теперь твоя вера и доля?
Растеряны, в страхе умолкли.

С ними душа уж стоит на распутье,
Ослепшая, нищая, злая.
Высохло, словно, то чистое устье...
Что ж , Родина! Вот ты какая!

В поле один, а в руках эполеты,
Как гордость, как боль офицера.
Бросить на снег? В небе вскрикнула где-то
Никчемная жизнь под прицелом.

Где ты , Россия? Остался лишь крестик...
Забытая богом и чертом,
Кровью была,офицерскою честью,
Извечною клятвою твердой.

Вдаль уходил по снегам в неизвестность,
К груди прижимал эполеты.
В сердце стучало "За что? В чем провинность?"
Где гордая Родина? Где ты?"

----------


## aigul

Свинцовой каплей застывает
На тонком нерве пустота,
Глаза от страха закрывая,
Дрожу и рядом темнота.

И ночь, лишенная покоя,
Потоки мыслей... Где же сон?
И только стены льда и зноя...
Горишь и мерзнешь... Смех и стон!

Смеюсь и плачу... Крик истерик
Запрятан,  на замок закрыт,
Тоски глубины не измерить
И не собрать души золы.

Жду ночи, чтоб опять в безумстве
Метаться...Выход не найти.
Просить у Господа о чувстве
Спокойствия. Нет... И

Молюсь... Молюсь, чтоб были силы
В столь слабом теле жизнь допеть
И небо, раз взглянув, просила
Лететь, как молния гореть...

----------


## aigul

Скажи,
Какая любовь твоя?
Моя, как шторм в открытом море.
Скажи,
А ветер в чужих краях
Такой же теплый, как тут на взморье?

Постой,
Мой ласковый, будь со мной,
Когда замру во льдах зимою.
Постой,
Ведь мы рождены водой,
А значит, я становлюсь тобою...

Вздохнешь,
Живу, океан, и я 
Бегу любви в тебе волною.
Вздохнешь
И вздох воскресит меня,
Но помни, буду уже другою.

----------


## PAN

> Волна и Океан


 :flower: ...

----------


## luudvig

> Вздохнешь
> И вздох воскресит меня,
> Но помни, буду уже другою.


Ух ты! Ленчик  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: - браво!

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
Спасибо за розу! Ты так галантен!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 59 секунд*
*luudvig*,Валерочка! Ну мне приятно, когда мне кричат "браво"!

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, звучит...по крайней мере для меня-вот эти фразы.



> Позвони в мою дверь среди ночи,
> Расскажи, что скучаешь безумно,
> Зацелуй мои сонные очи
> И порвутся тончайшие струны.


Это вот моё песенное. Я рад что мы ещё с тобой творим:smile:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, :Aga: ну Бог даст ещё сотворим че нибудь!kiss

----------


## Лев

> Это вот моё песенное.


Не только твоё:smile::rolleyes: http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637908

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Не только твоё http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/637908


Каквсегда!  :Ok: 
Душевно...:rolleyes: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Позвони в мою дверь среди ночи,
> Расскажи, что скучаешь безумно,
> Зацелуй мои сонные очи
> И порвутся тончайшие струны...


Слов нет....какие слова! :Ok:  :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## aigul

Темная вода, как зеркало,
Под этой толщей пропасть и до дна
Не достать, не выплыть
И не вырваться 
Из кошмара, из объятий сна.

Снилось, в этой бездне черпала
Ладонью воду, чтоб найти родник,
Но поток закрытый
Мне не выпустить,
Он уснул, он слаб, он просто сник...

Могут только слезы ангела
Заполнить чашу жизни до краёв.
В этот сон не веря,
В воду черную
Опускалась я с небес огнем.

В тайные глубины падала,
Поверить не хотела чудесам...
Там звучала песня.
Безутешную
Пел её мой ангел в небесах...

----------


## luudvig

> Темная вода, как зеркало,
> Под этой толщей пропасть и до дна
> Не достать, не выплыть
> И не вырваться 
> Из кошмара, из объятий сна.


Ленусь.Пугаешь. :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, ага ! Схожу с ума потихоньку.:eek:

Это просто сон,
Душа забредилась,
Заигралась в омуте стратей.
В нем все ищут чтото, бьют поклон.
Исток найти трудней  и я осмелилась
Только б быть хоть капельку сильней...

Каламбурчик в продолжение вышесказанного.:rolleyes:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Схожу с ума потихоньку


Вот этого не надо!!!!



> Поверить не хотела чудесам...


Спорнем, сегодня чудо произойдет? Моя мысль материальна!!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

*aigul* :flower: ,все мы,сочинители - сумасшедшие.:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, эт точно! Иногда моя мама говорит , что я чудачка!:eek:А буз сумасшествия, это точно, не обходится.:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*



> Спорнем, сегодня чудо произойдет? Моя мысль материальна!!


Ну не знаю для меня произодет или нет:smile:

----------


## luudvig

Опа,я между Ленами.Загадал.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, ну значит сбудется все! И как тебе везет, между Ленами ужо не раз оказывался!:biggrin:

----------


## Alenajazz

*aigul*,
 Да, нам такое не "светит"... Где ж двух Людвигов взять...

----------


## aigul

*Alenajazz*, это точно! Ну значит надо двух Валерок искать! :biggrin:
Ален, заглянула в профиль твой! Фотка супер! Такая позитивно- энергетичная класс просто! Такие фото редко встретишь обячно они просто красивые , рафинированные.

----------


## Alenajazz

> Такая позитивно- энергетичная


Это в Керчи. Рассвет встречали. Встали  рано утром, поволокли детей (ездила на конкурс со своим детским танцевальным коллективом) встречать рассвет. А вечером этого же дня устроили детям (со мной группа родителей еще была) костер. Картошку пекли, сардельки жарили на костре. Дети в восторге. Говорят, что у нас было счастливое и веселое детство!

----------


## aigul

*Alenajazz*, класс! Вот у меня такого не было в детстве, а всегда мечтала!

----------


## PAN

> Сон


 :Ok: ...



> Пугаешь.


А меня радует... :Aga:

----------


## Alenajazz

> Вот у меня такого не было в детстве, а всегда мечтала!


Взяла ножки в ручки (а также в ручки положила сардельки, картошку и вперёд!!!) Мечты должны сбываться!

----------


## PAN

> Мечты должны сбываться!


 :Ok: ...

----------


## aigul

kiss*PAN*, о раз радует или пугает, значит вещь стоит внимания! Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> стоит внимания!


... :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> *aigul*,
>  Да, нам такое не "светит"... Где ж двух Людвигов взять...


*aigul*_Ну значит надо двух Валерок искать!_
Пральна.Людвих - один.А Валерок мало.:tongue:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, вот инетересно все таки , чем же оно тебя порадовало?

*luudvig*, а мы найдем!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 48 секунд*
*Alenajazz*, да вот хочу ребят из тренажерки собрать за грибами пойти.

----------


## aigul

Я свой взгляд подниму в облака,
С кем-то криком прощаются птицы.
Им пророчила осень снега,
Им теперь неспокойно, не спится.

Мы откроем все двери ветрам,
Песня небом за стаей летела,
Но они так кричали не нам.
Я останусь , так осень хотела.

Слышу ясно, что ты за спиной
И смеёшься в раскрашенном  вихре,
А в улыбке твоей огневой
Есть следы от дождливой палитры.

Даже наше с тобой колдовство
Не вернет улетавшее лето.
Ты зачем ему шепчешь "Постой...",
Дни хранишь его  солнцем согреты

----------


## Лев

> Я свой взгляд


Артикуляционно неудобная фраза...

----------


## Kliakca

> Артикуляционно неудобная фраза...


Я свой *взор* подниму в облака,




> Ты зачем ему


И в этом месте я бы заменила *Ты* на *Так*...
Но это только моё видение, дело автора писать, как ему видется.

Лен, а стих очень красивый получился.

----------


## luudvig

Ленуся,привет :flower:  :flower:  :flower: .Давай скорей выздоравливай.
-------------------------------------

_ОТЧАЯННЫЙ 

1.Я заблудилась в сумраке ночей,
Опять бегу по замкнутому кругу
И как листок оторванный, ничей
Прильну к тебе, чтоб отвратить разлуку.

Мне не вернуть потерянный рассвет,
Меня забудьте все, кто был со мною
И лунный свет оставит там ответ:
"Здесь нет того, что я зову любовью.

Припев:
Отчаянный ты мой!Нечаянный...
Непрошенный мой рай, забытый...
От нас остался ветер неприкаянный,
Хрустальный замок о судьбу разбитый.

2.Гонима небом дальше от мечты,
Ещё живу, не веря в расставанье,
За поворотом дней остался ты
И наша память , наши обещанья

Без сил прижмусь, но мне не оживить
Сухую ветку, сломанные части.
Считаю время, ночи, этажи,
Держу в руках уже осколки счастья._


Дом.работа.Строго не суди. "ОТЧАЯННЫЙ МОЙ" http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/644151/

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,
*aigul*,
 Классная песня получилась :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, ну об артикуляции я не думала.
*Kliakca*, Насть ну я так написала. Это имеет значение?
Разрешите оставить так. :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*luudvig*, принимай поздравления с новой классной вещью!!!!!:biggrin:kiss

----------


## Kliakca

> Это имеет значение?


Нет конечно, просто представила своё видение прочтённого.


> Разрешите оставить так.


А тебе оно надо, разрешение?:biggrin: :flower: 




> Дом.работа.Строго не суди. "ОТЧАЯННЫЙ МОЙ"


Прелесть!!! Не перестаю удивляться таланту!!!

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Настя спасибо! Валера у нас СУПЕР!!!!! :Aga:  Я сама от него тащусь.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Это имеет значение?


Значение будет иметь, если текст станет песней.



> об артикуляции я не думала.


Уже много твоих стихов стали песнями - думай вперёд, меньше править будут... :flower:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ленуся,привет.Давай скорей выздоравливай.
> -------------------------------------
> 
> _ОТЧАЯННЫЙ 
> 
> 1.Я заблудилась в сумраке ночей,
> Опять бегу по замкнутому кругу
> И как листок оторванный, ничей
> Прильну к тебе, чтоб отвратить разлуку.
> ...


Ребята, все молодцы! :Aga:  :flower: 
Песня - класс! :Ok:

----------


## CTARый

> Песня - класс!


Согласен,все молодцы!
Лена,Валера,Ника,ребята,большой респект! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*CTARый*, Леш, спасибо! Будь гостем :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> *CTARый*, Леш, спасибо! Будь гостем


Лёш,будь как дома и не забывай,шо ты не в гостях. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Ну мона как дома! :Aga:

----------


## Markovich

Лена,Валера,Ника!

Всем привет! Песня вышла - супер! Все молодцы! Особенно припев заводит!
(Валере - особый респект!!!) :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, ну дык мужская солидарность!:tongue:

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
 :flower:

----------


## aigul

Стараешься вылечить лаской
Неизлечимо больную.
Попытки помочь безуспешны,
Я не хочу быть здоровой.
Не стоит быть тенью негласной,
Делаю вид, что тоскую.
Желанья мечтать не безгрешны,
Не спрячешь их под покровом.

Срывая на сердце нарывы,
Может  я делаю больно,
Полету так жизнь продлеваю
И забываюсь невольно.
В мой бред тебе двери закрыты,
Снова в жару, но довольна.
Ты лечишь , а я покидаю
Мир твой и радуюсь: "Вольно!..."

Осмысленных взглядов не будет,
Пусть ты меня сумасбродкой
Назвал и душевным несчастьем,
Я видимо слишком чудная.
Любовь твоя больше не чудо,
Стала нехитрой уловкой,
А жить в его музыке страстью,
Вот чем навечно больная....

*Добавлено через 50 секунд*
*МОРО*,как я люблю рыцарские жесты!!!!!Спасибо!

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
Лена, с удовольствием слежу за твоей темой и читаю стихи!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Я не хочу быть здоровой.


Больной хочешь быть, не коровой?
Приносят больному сгущёнку,
Как будто корова телёнку
Своё отдаёт молоко.
Ах, детство! Оно далеко...

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
:biggrin:
Спасибо за позитив, Лев  :flower:

----------


## Sign

стихотворение ШИКарное...правдо больное))) Срочно ищи вакцину!!!Конечно в форме стиха)))  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Уж сколько можно нам хворать...
Не создана для этого кровать!
Бери шампусик и вперёд!
И нас с тобою разнесёт))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, нет здесь лекарства к сожаленью,от этого увы не лечат. :Aga: Да и не хочу!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Неизлечимо больная...


Ленуся :flower: ,прям восточные напевы...

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, Валера, ну так капля востока то во мне есть. :rolleyes:Спасибо!kiss


Кстати почему не спал? :mad:

----------


## Витка

> Стараешься вылечить лаской
> Неизлечимо больную.
> Попытки помочь безуспешны,
> Я не хочу быть здоровой.


Отлично!!! Спасибо!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лен, конечно же, ты не удивишься, если я в который раз скажу, что очень нравится твоя поэзия! не сочинение в рифму, а именно - поэзия, песенная, причём - молодец  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*Skadi*,девчонки спасибо!
Оля, вот за поэзию ещё больше спасибо! :rolleyes:

----------


## Black Lord

> Неизлечимо больная...


Болей только в стихотворной форме. :flower:

----------


## aigul

Зомліла на долонях тишком мрія,
Бо відчуває, що не повернусь.
Вже місяць срібло у віконце сіє,
Вона все ж дихає, а я не сплю, боюсь.

Чомусь лякає зоряна дорога,
Лякає тінь розпуки. На межі
Стою налякана, чужа небога,
Немов єдина ніч зосталась на Землі!

Немов за цю єдину ніч все зникне
І в мене зостається тільки мить,
Щоб зрозуміти: мрія-це не хибне
Та тільки з нею я ще зможу, буду жить.

Так, я чужа, вона для мене рідна...
Лише вона... Та в розпачі зову,
Благаю "Дихай!". Стану на коліна,
Слабенький подих відчуваю і живу!

Ій обіцяю  "повернусь!" та мушу
Усе залишити, щоб далі йти.
Своє життя віддам тоді, віддам і душу,
Віддам надію... Та вчувається "Не йди!"

Ещё немного Украины:rolleyes:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, обожаю украинские стихи - супер! Спасибо! молодца!!!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, я знала, что именно тебе понравится! Спасибо!Я тоже люблю иногда побаловаться украинской поэзией. :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, конечно, мне понравится! И конечно, ыт об этом знаешь!
Я уже и сама иногда перехожу в стихах тов  словах, то в предложениях - само по себе как-то... Хотя, стихи, даже мой бред, уже почти не пишутся.

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,напишутся. А в прочем ты выражаешь себя в вокале и причем шикарно звучишь!

----------


## aigul

Быть может...
Завтра пойдут проливные дожди,
Землю окутают брызгами мелкими.
Всё это жизни моей типажи,
Спрячет их время за стрелками.

Или нежданно солнце взойдет,
Словно стесняясь своей откровенности,
Больше не греет и больше не жжет,
Верное собственной лености.

Быть может...
Я разучусь говорить о любви,
Прячась при этом за взглядом растерянным.
Этот момент не спеши уловить,
Вдруг это просто истерика.

Не постоянна природа и я,
Так по Вселенским законам положено.
Я напишу, я отвечу, смеясь:
"Может быть... может быть...может быть..."

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, сразу песня напрашивается... :))))))))))))) "Быть может..."

----------


## aigul

Прости меня, мой ангел! Я заною.
Я не хочу неистово кричать,
Одна  поплачу, слезы скрою,
С молчания сорву в ночи печать.

У нас с тобой мой ангел все ни к черту!
Любовь не вышла, остальное? Дрянь...
Наш райский путь холодный, мертвый,
Исчадие заоблачных полян.

Добраться  б до вершин желанных,
Но горечь вся не выпита до дна.
В раю безгрешном и туманном
Захочется послать все на...

Пустышка все чего я так хотела,
Устало сердце биться и искать.
О , Господи! Зачем ты в тело
Впечатывал одну мечту - летать!

----------


## Лев

> Прости меня, мой ангел! Я заною.


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565978

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, это намек, что мне ангела дождаться надо?:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

От ангела к ангелу в стихах 
Даёшь рожденье песни, ах! :Aga:  :flower: 
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/570043

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Прости меня, мой ангел! Я заною.
> Я не хочу неистово кричать,
> Одна  поплачу, слезы скрою,
> С молчания сорву в ночи печать.
> 
> У нас с тобой мой ангел все ни к черту!
> Любовь не вышла, остальное? Дрянь...
> Наш райский путь холодный, мертвый,
> Исчадие заоблачных полян.
> ...


:frown: :flower: 





> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/565978


Лев, в самое вовремя... :flower:  :Aga: 
Думаю ...

*Добавлено через 7 минут*



> Лев, это намек, что мне ангела дождаться надо?
> __________________


Как тебе такой? (для начала...):smile:

[IMG]http://s2.******info/d5bf4e505038c022f3ed82006313a197.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> самое вовремя


http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/603676



> Как тебе такой? (для начала...)


Какой неутомимый ангел:rolleyes:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/613618

----------


## aigul

> Как тебе такой? (для начала...)


Ой! Классненький!
А мужчинку ангела мона?

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Ой! Классненький!
> А мужчинку ангела мона?


Тебе картинку...или мужчинку?
Со смаиликами туго на эту тему...:frown:


[IMG]http://s2.******info/daf980aa62b4ab692b15d18ea181f8b2.gif[/IMG]

Может лучше в жизни встретить?:wink: :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, блииин спасибки! какой классненький! Гы!:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

[IMG]http://a4.******info/9c370c160f9d255aac9308699d1daf26.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a4.******info/dbbae97f423164655ae9f9024bcc42f8.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a4.******info/266255c3ba18f1776d532c4cf1218057.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a2.******info/e91efe4de1351fc3f696ac6e040ae8c7.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a2.******info/a9dd7844169f269cc1d5e77d5cd33e9f.gif[/IMG]
[IMG]http://a1.******info/2f05ea54e702e0717b76b5ecfcbfd96b.gif[/IMG]

 :flower: :biggrin::rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Небесными Ангелами к тебе они придут,
 Забвение в тебе они тогда найдут...

----------


## luudvig

> А мужчинку ангела мона?


Размечталась...:tongue:

----------


## Ольвия

> О , Господи! Зачем ты в тело
> Впечатывал одну мечту - летать!


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, ой спасибо! Мне второй понравился!:biggrin:
*Лев*, во мне забвения искать не надо,
Я буду для него отрадой!

*Ольвия*, спасибо за цветы!
*luudvig*, и шо помечтать низзя?

----------


## luudvig

> и шо помечтать низзя?


Мона!И даже нуна! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Летіли у вирій лелеки
Журбою безкрайніх ланів.
Туманом легеньким далеко
Лунав зачарований спів.

Нагадує пісня кохання,
Як річка глибоке, сумне.
Навкруги вже подих чекання,
Що з піснею все промайне.

До неба здійму свої руки,
"Та де ви , крилята мої!
Без вас я умру від розпуки!
Навіщо далекі краї!"

Впаду я на землю, що стине,
В останнє, щоб чути тепло,
Та запах Ії дивний, стиглий,
Як спомин залишу, щоб жгло...

Летіть же, летіть, птахи білі!
Пробачте, що долею я 
Обрала не вас білокрилі,
А музику та скрипаля.


Вот ещё немного Украины.:rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

> Лелеки мої


Класс!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 
Я млэю от украинського спiву:smile:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,так я теж! :rolleyes:

----------


## luudvig

*aigul*,ото-ж! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Для тебя опять терплю эту боль,
Как мне хочется сломать слово фальшь!
Для меня ты был полет, был король...
В сердце звоном отзывается сталь.

Фальшь костров, что ради нас боги жгли,
Не достойна  даже капли твоей
Звон мечей, моря , бои корабли...
Я желаю только тихих полей.

Там мы скроемся от власти и слез,
Там я стану тихой нежной травой,
Там у белых одиноких берез
Буду я твоею ладой, женой

В мыслях взрывом отзывалась любовь,
Вновь грозою небеса будет рвать
И рекой вернет отраву мне в кровь.
Буду в муках одиночества ждать.

Пусть падут к ногам твоим города,
Обернусь высокой птицей побед...
Я твой свет, твоя награда, беда....
Поцелую на удачу твой след.

Возвратишься ты к моим берегам,
Диким медом я тебя напою
И потом падешь к царицы ногам,
Ведь почувствуешь ты горечь мою.

----------


## Sign

Очень красиво! Прям окунулся в эту историю! :flower:

----------


## aigul

Птахи покинули лани, бо осінь,
Пора летіти в пошуках тепла.
Вони полинули далеко в просінь,
Але одна злетіти не змогла.

Не те щоб полетіть  забракло сили
Не те щоб крила зламані, не те.
Ії  прозоре небо полонило,
Воно буває тільки тут таке.

Маленьке та сміливе серце пташки
Не хоче залишати рідний край,
Тут пахне медом, квітнуть тут ромашки,
Та тільки тут втішає водограй.

Коханий вітер з нею в цьому небі
Співав пісні, та більше за життя
Любив зимову птаху і не треба
Чекать ,  що хлинуть ріки каяття.

Щаслива птаха у обіймах вітру 
Дарила пестощі, немов весна.
Вони літали поки гріло світло,
А потім : «Мила, скоро вже зима!»

І він ставав дедалі холодніше,
Та птаха все одно не відліта,
Співає, тужить, кожен день тихіше,
Не хоче край кохання залишать.

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лен, а можно для тех, кто не понимает на украинской мове - по-русски, мм? очень хочется - красивые ж стихи, чувствуется...:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,Оль  тебе просто перевести без рифмы?

----------


## Skadi

> Оль  тебе просто перевести без рифмы?


Конечно, Лен  :Aga:  :flower: 
Некоторые слова, конечно, очень понятны, но...хотелось бы все понять...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Лен, а можно для тех, кто не понимает на украинской мове - по-русски, мм? очень хочется - красивые ж стихи, чувствуется... 
> __________________



 :Ok:  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Хорошо, тогда просто нерифмованный перевод:

Птицы покинули поля, ведь осень,
Пора лететь  в поисках тепла.
Они потекли далеко в просинь,
Но одна взлететь не смогла.

Не потому , что лететь нет силы,
Не потому, что  поломанны крылья, не потому.
Её прозрачное небо пленила,
Оно бывает только тут такое.

маленькое и смелое сердце птички
Не хочет покидать родной край,
Тут пахнет медем, цветут ромашки,
И только тут утешает водограй ( что - то типа водопада маленького).

Любимый ветер с нею в этом небе
Пел песни и больше жизни
Любил зимнюю птицу, и не надо
Ждать , что хлынут реки раскаяния.

Счастливая птица в объятиях ветра
Дарила ласки словно весна.
Они летали пока грело солнце,
А потом : "Милая,  скоро уже зима."

И он становился чем дальше, тем холоднее,
А птица все равно не улетала.
Поет, тужит каждый день все тише,
Не хочет край любви оставлять.

Вот примерно так.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Замечательно! спасибо :smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, ну для некоторых слов просто трудно подобрать перевод. Вот полинули - Это значит как бы потекли, удалились, растеклись в общем это не объяснить. Даже и не подберешь слово. Вот типа потянулись вдаль.

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Да, Лен, я понимаю. Когда читаешь, то как бы примерно представляешь...на уровне интуиции...:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, да конечно можно понять. И иногда от корня слова, интуитивно, по звучанию, понимаешь, что оно значит.

----------


## Skadi

> И иногда от корня слова, интуитивно, по звучанию, понимаешь, что оно значит.


Верно! эх...жаль, что не знаешь основного языка, на котором читаешь стихи....они на родном языке звучат иначе....певуче :smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, ну знать то не обязательно. Все равно чувствуешь поток мысли и красоту речи.  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Все равно чувствуешь поток мысли и красоту речи.


Да. Спасибо ещё раз, Лен  :flower:

----------


## aigul

По жизни перекати-поле
гнал дальше неуёмный ветер.
Любил вино, любил раздолье
И сам за все грехи в ответе.

Не мог найти в любви покоя
Пустыни одинокий странник.
Я весел был, сгорал от зноя,
Срывался вдаль и жил на грани.

Знал женщин ласковые руки,
Знал  взгляды воровские хищниц,
Смеясь, губил, любил от скуки.
Казалось, что для счастья лишний.

А небо, словно в наказанье
Тебя так подарило поздно .
В цыганки старой предсказанье
Поверил я неосторожно.

----------


## luudvig

> В цыганки старой предсказанье
> Поверил я неосторожно.


Ленуся, "_Цыганки старой предсказаньям
Поверил я неосторожно."        _          А так?

----------


## Лев

> А так?


Лучше и литературней...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, ну естсесно!Я ж не литературно пишу.

----------


## Лев

> Лев, ну естсесно!Я ж не литературно пишу.


Ну и что брыкаешься?:tongue:

----------


## MOPO

> В цыганки старой предсказанье
> Поверил я неосторожно.


 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Купалка  прекрасная  князя любить
Смела, забыла про гнев,
Про зависть людскую , что срок ей прожить
Только созреет посев.

Но как устоять когда небо в глазах,
А поцелуй,  словно мед.
Шалила  Купалка  и князя во снах
Звала из  ласковых вод.

Во взгляде зеленом река колдовства,
Сердце болело и жгло.
Оно ожидало беды неспроста…
Утро. Уже рассвело …

А он надышаться  любовью не мог,
Ладушку милую в дом
Привел… . И  она преступила порог…
Грянул во граде вдруг гром!

Что краше наяды нет в городе том…
Князь  околдован!  Влюблен!
Что сердце Купалки сжечь нужно костром!
Княжеский род  оскорблен!

И ярость толпы бушевала у стен,
Княжий все ждали ответ.
Молила  «Не дай!» ,  не вставая с колен.
Счастья меж ними уж нет!

«Ты,  глупая ведьма, изыди!»  в  сердцах 
Крикнул в безумии он!
«Не любит! Не любит!» В душе дивный страх,
Церкви далекой трезвон.

"Ты предал меня! Так и знай, не прощу!
Стань же болотным огнём!
Я  боль от  любви в горицвет превращу,
Будешь ты вечно при нём!"
……………………………………….

Покров из опавшей осенней листвы
Прячет в лесу горицвет.
Там виден болотный огонь из травы,
Ждет, что настанет рассвет.

Над полем, над лесом куражится ночь.
Всадница черная ждет.
Огонь лепестков погасить ей не смочь,
Путник заблудший сорвет.

Цветок колдовской не забава , не пыль,
Если не любишь , не рви!
Он жизнь разобьёт, коль о сердце забыл,
Страсть разжигая в крови…


_Купалка - у славян женский дух воды_

Вот на сказки прорвало :rolleyes: Как вам?

----------


## Skadi

> Вот на сказки прорвало  Как вам?


Обожаю сказки! интересно у тебя получилось - прочла на одном дыхании :smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,спасибо! Да вот получается у меня уже цикл стихов есть на славянско-сказочную тематику. Можно уже объединять.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> цикл стихов есть на славянско-сказочную тематику


Вау!  :Ok:  мне очень близка тема славян, Лен - обожаю её, когда проходим со студентами по культурологии  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,было время общалась с одним родновером. Ой так интересно с ними было! :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Ленусик, классно!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> было время общалась с одним роновером. Ой так интересно с ними было!


Не сомневаюсь  - есть что-то такое притягивающее в язычестве :wink:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, ой, а как Перуна празник праздновали! Весело, красиво!

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
Да, Лен! Шикарно тебя прорвало на языческую тематику! Завтра утром ещё раз на свежую голову прочитаю! ОООчень понравилось!)))

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, ой, а как Перуна празник праздновали! Весело, красиво!


Не сомневаюсь :smile: А мне вот интересен Велес :wink:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, нет мне больше Перун и Сварог. И очень Ярило!

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, нет мне больше Перун и Сварог. И очень Ярило!


А Даждьбог? :wink:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,Ярила люблю!  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi,Ярила люблю!


Эт который Снегурочку ...растопил? :mad:....:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, да! Ярило, Яр, Ярый! Он же солнце! :Aga:  Ну, а Снегурочка пусть к Деду Морозу бежит!)))

----------


## Skadi

> Skadi, да! Ярило, Яр, Ярый! Он же солнце!


)))))))) Ах, он негодник такой! )))))
Лен, а интересны наши древние славяне :smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,конечно. Мне даже их обряды интересны!:biggrin:
Ну я спать. Смотреть сон про Купалок.  :Aga:

----------


## Skadi

> Ну я спать. Смотреть сон про Купалок.


Пусть тебе приснится .... и Ярило :rolleyes:..не всё ж одним купалкам-то..:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Знал женщин ласковые руки,
> Знал взгляды воровские хищниц,
> Смеясь, губил, любил от скуки.
> Казалось, что для счастья лишний.


Лена просто супер!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Сашенька! Спасибо!  :Aga: Я всегда рада видеть тебя! Очень рада! Вот только Паша что-то не заходит, видно ему у меня не интересно стало.:frown:

----------


## PAN

> Паша что-то не заходит


Захожу... :Aga: ... :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Захожу......


И входит, и выходит, и входит, и выходит...[IMG]http://*********ru/895058.gif[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/887890.gif[/IMG]
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> И входит, и выходит, и входит, и выходи


Как вам не стыдно... :Oj: :biggrin:

----------


## Kliakca

> Как вам не стыдно...


Я про Винипуха и шарик, а вы о чём??? :Vah:  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

По мостовой промокшей одиноко
Бродило счастье, брошенное кем-то.
Смывали капли на асфальте строки,
Осенним вечером  написаны зачем-то.

Она, быть может, их не прочитала
И телефон молчит,  ведь есть причины.
Стучалось счастье в окна и искало
Её в холодном зеркале витрины.

Бродяга- дождь, обнявши счастье нежно
В  глаза любви взглянул и вдруг заплакал.
Она ушла  одна печалью снежной
Декабрьским ветром в зимние закаты.

Она конечно надпись не читала,
А в буквах чье-то разрывалось  сердце.
Стучалось счастье в окна и искало…
Ему в руках твоих так хочется согреться.


Паша! Порадуешься?:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

> По мостовой промокшей одиноко
> Бродило счастье, брошенное кем-то.


как это знакомо))) :flower:

----------


## smychok

> По мостовой промокшей одиноко...


Лена,  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,*Sign*, ребята ! Спасибо , что вы  со мной! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Паша! Порадуешься?


 :Aga: ...


> По мостовой промокшей одиноко
> Бродило счастье, брошенное кем-то.


Красиво...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, спасибо, Паша! Ты у меня в теме как ясное солнышко! Появляешься и сразу на душе становится светло!:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> PAN, спасибо, Паша! Ты у меня в теме как ясное солнышко! Появляешься и сразу на душе становится светло!


Согласен на роль одного из спатников Урана)))

----------


## Ольвия

> спатников


:eek::biggrin:



> По мостовой промокшей одиноко...


Лена, как всегда, замечательно.......... :flower:

----------


## smychok

Виноват)))
Конечно же спутников)))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, ну если Уран я , то я согласна на такого спутника! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,  :Ok: :rolleyes:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Я просила у ветра воли,
Ты хотел,  чтоб мы были тайной.
Отпускать было слишком больно,
Все же клетку открыл случайно.

Так просила  «Оставь надежду!»,
Чтоб нашла я к тебе дорогу,
Ты же сделал печаль безбрежной,
Для любви её очень  много…

Не хочу стать твоей ошибкой
Отболевшей, пустой забытой.
Я бы стала твоею скрипкой,
Что ласкаешь щекой небритой.

Я  хотела остаться загадкой,
Тишиной быть смогла, но знаешь,
Только счастье любить украдкой –
Та мелодия , что не сыграешь

----------


## PAN

> Не хочу стать твоей ошибкой
> Отболевшей, пустой забытой.
> Я бы стала твоею скрипкой,
> Что ласкаешь щекой небритой.


 :flower: ...

----------


## Ольвия

> Я просила у ветра воли...


Очень талантливо!!!!! :Ok:  Прямо слов нет.... Спасибо.... :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

Лен, талантливо воплотила!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Я , не ховаючи подиву,
В очі зневіри дивлюсь.
В мить розумію , що подихом
Ніби твоїм становлюсь

Знаю, тобі  було боляче
Впасти  дощем з висоти.
Знаю, тобі було боляче,
Це все кохання, прости.

Як же без тебе, нестримная,
Весни співають пісні.
Це ж ти для мене, коханая,
Зіркой прийшла  у вісні 

Шрами від крил залишилися,
Порваний шовк на спині.
Шрами від крил… Скажи, змилуйся!
Це все кохання? Чи ні?

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
:smile: Снова...забыла чи нi? :wink:

*Добавлено через 37 минут*
*aigul*,
Лен, я о переводе с украинского на русский :smile:
Чувствую, ты, наверно, не поняла :wink:

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Очень душевный стих... :Ok:  Только пару слов не украинские.... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, Это какие не украинские? Даже проверяла все словарем.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
*Skadi*,Оль переведу позже.  :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

"Прости" и "становлюсь".......

----------


## aigul

Оль,  есть "вибач  мені" и есть "Прости мене" . Да и "становлюсь" тоже вроде в украинском есть. Специально в словарь заглянула. Да, они руссизмы немножко, может быть , но они употребляются.
http://ukrlife.org/main/prosvita/r1.htm

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Я посмотрю в словарь...Если что - сорри!!!!! :flower:  Просто я бы оба слова классифицировала, как "русизмы"...

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, я уже посмотрела , вот даже по ссылочке глянь, там стихо приводится в пример.  :Aga: 
Оль ,спасибо, что внимательно читаешь мои стихи и анализируешь.  :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

> вот даже по ссылочке глянь


Лен, по ссылочке там статья, а не словарь...



> спасибо, что внимательно читаешь мои стихи и анализируешь


Я не анализирую, я -украиновед, и такие вещи сразу бросаются мне в глаза...  Больше не буду этого делать.....:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, а почему не буду? Надо. А в статье просто пример приведен. Ну а все таки смотрела в словарь?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Мне просто самой очень интересно. Может онлайн словари врут? Да и комп ошибки не выдавал при проверке.

----------


## Ольвия

> Ну а все таки смотрела в словарь?


Словари у меня на работе... Вернусь - отпишусь... Комп обычно орфографию исправляет....

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,буду ждать. Мне интересно очень.

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Лен, по поводу "прости" я была не права... :flower:    Стилистически всё оправдано... А вот "становлюсь"  нет такого слова....  Это русизм....  Надеюсь, без обид... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,конечно без обид. Значит подумать надо о замене слова. :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

Только бы Лев не увидел...

----------


## aigul

Вновь вечер пришел,  погасил небеса.
Узнаешь случайно мой голос в динамике
И слушая песню,  закроешь глаза
Она о тебе, о любимом и страннике.

Ты теплые пальцы сожмёшь чьих-то  рук,
А может,  услышишь её в одиночестве,
А может, не выдержишь, выключишь звук,
Душа заболит и вернуться захочется

Гуляя, нечаянно глянешь в окно ,
В надежде , что свидимся мы обязательно,
Но там так давно уже просто темно,
Ведь ты забывал меня очень старательно.

Нажмешь на знакомый звонок у двери,
В ответ тишина отзывается звонкая.
Наверно начнешь очень нервно курить
И в мыслях звучит моя песня негромкая.

----------


## Лев

> Только бы Лев не увидел...


Я всёёёоооооооооо вижу:rolleyes: - от этого Ленчик пострадает немного и лучше напишет:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, ну мне пострадать лёгко!:biggrin:

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> По мостовой промокшей одиноко
> Бродило счастье, брошенное кем-то.






> Вновь вечер пришел, погасил небеса.
> Узнаешь случайно мой голос в динамике
> И слушая песню, закроешь глаза
> Она о тебе, о любимом и страннике.


Замечательные! :Ok:  Впечатляюще...:rolleyes:
Спасибо. :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, и вам спасибо что зашли ко мне!  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Скажи чому
> Я без твоїх очей не зможу жити!
> Скажи чому ти не моє життя
> До краплі моє сердце можеш пити
> Але скажи чому я не твоя!
> 
> Приспів: Не чекай, не жди ти сум в моїх очах
> Ти лети, лети мій сизокрилий птах!
> Як мене згадаєш зіркой стану я,
> ...


Леночка, вот вчера написала мелодию... Отправила тебе на почту...

----------


## Лев

> Леночка, вот вчера написала мелодию... Отправила тебе на почту...


*aigul*,
 Вдохновновляют стихи - скоро у тебя коллекция мелодий будет на одни и те же тексты :Aga: :smile:

----------


## Витка

> скоро у тебя коллекция мелодий будет на одни и те же тексты


Не так сформулировали! Скажем так, - у меня в коллекции скоро будет альбом моих песен, что в этом плохого???

*Лев*, Некоторые стихи я выбираю ещё раньше, чем вы для мелодии, так что прошу не наезжать... И они совершенно разные... Почему бы и нет??? Если нам нравятся и трогают одни и те же стихи, почему бы и нет? И потом, музыка пишется сама по себе... Это не зависит от человека, мы только лишь проводники...
Поэтому прошу меня не обижать, а просто постараться понять. Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> Это русизм....


Термин-то какой мрачный...:biggrin:

Оля, а для слов, заимствованных из польского подобный штампик есть???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

> Оля, а для слов, заимствованных из польского подобный штампик есть???..


Ага....:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,Вика , спасибо! Мне очень понравилась твоя музыка на мой текст! Карпатами повеяло. А альбом  ждемс. :Aga: 

*PAN*, да уж слово русизм мне тоже не нравится, но оно есть.:confused:

----------


## luudvig

> написала мелодию...


Не верю!!!:tongue:

----------


## Лев

> так что прошу не наезжать..


C чего ты взяла, что я наезжаю? Обычный момент в творческом процессе - никто не запрещает использовать поэтический материал после чьего-то использования. А в плане, кто первый написал, Ленчик подтвердит -  :flower: я. Но я не подвержен гордыне - я только рад, что творчество Лены заинтересовывает кого-то ещё и "горд" :Aga: :biggrin:, что принимал участие в сотворчестве.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Не верю!!!


Станиславский? :Vah:

----------


## aigul

Шаг  за шагом, будто во сне…
По забытой истории
Мы идем по песчаной волне,
Наши души с ветрами спорили.

Даже пуля твоя мне
Даже яд из твоих рук…
Я приму даже твой грех
Только б ты не узнал мук.

Вдруг в горячем воздухе дрожь
Станет призрачным образом,
И любви неприкрытая ложь
Зазвучала чужим голосом.

Эту горечь отдай мне
Вместе с жаром твоих губ,
Это будто больной нерв
Отпустив,   разорвал звук.

Каждый день уходит в мираж,
Заколдованный знаками.
Возвращаясь по следу не раз,
Сожаления в том не знали мы.

Этот холод  отдай мне
И  верни меня из снов.
Но приняв даже твой грех,
Я любовь не приму вновь.

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*, :flower:

----------


## Skadi

> *Даже пуля твоя мне
> Даже яд из твоих рук…
> Я приму даже твой грех
> Только б ты не узнал мук.*


 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,
*Skadi*,девчонки! Спасибо за цветы!:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 38 секунд*
*Лев*, и я горда!  :Aga:  И подтверждаю. И честно говоря , если бы не ты, я бы не писала, я бы не пела.

----------


## luudvig

> Даже...


Ленуся.Отлично. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Уряя ! Я так ждала твоего отзыва!

----------


## aigul

Назвала в шутку «зажигалкой»
Тебя и вспыхнула сама…
А  под ресницами украдкой
Во взгляде путался туман.

Надеюсь,  все перечеркнула
И лишь хотела помнить как,
 забыв потери,  я тонула   
В твоих застенчивых глазах.

Я просто голову теряла
И все, что было до тебя,
Из сердца птицей отпускала,
В твоих руках была не я.

Хотелось подниматься выше,
Мерцая искрою, кружась.
Ты улыбался, будто слышал,
Что просыпается душа.

----------


## Sign

> А  под ресницами украдкой
> Во взгляде путался туман


Ну и от кого это?))))

----------


## Black Lord

> Даже пуля твоя мне
> Даже яд из твоих рук…
> Я приму даже твой грех
> Только б ты не узнал мук.


Ай, да Лена!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[IMG]http://*********org/5248.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

Родиться  со взрывом в сердце-
Нещадный подарок неба,
А люди хотят лишь греться,
Хотят только сытного хлеба.

Каких облаков награда?
Земная печать иль божья?
Ведь жить, так как вся громада,
С отметиной больше не сможешь.

Малейшее жизни движенье
В душе отражается вспышкой
И боль не дает смиренно
Сидеть насекомым под крышкой.

Весь путь у судьбы по краю
«Упасть!  Никогда!.. Я птица!»,
А жители «тихого рая»
Желают тебе оступиться.

Родиться со взрывом в сердце-
Нещадный небес подарок,
Но лучше звездой взорваться,
Чем тлеть превращаясь в огарок.

----------


## Sign

> Весь путь у судьбы по краю
> «Упасть!  Никогда!.. Я птица!»,
> А жители «тихого рая»
> Желают тебе оступиться.





> Но лучше звездой взорваться,
> Чем тлеть превращаясь в огарок.


Вот это мне особенно понравилось! :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Но лучше звездой взорваться,
> Чем тлеть превращаясь в огарок.


Лен, очень созвучно с некоторыми моими строками)))



> Со мной тепло, но о меня нельзя обжечся)))


*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> Родиться со взрывом в сердце...


 Мне очень понравился... :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*, :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия* спасибо , что заходишь и читаешь, мне приятно!

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
*Sign*, спасибо! Думаю мы не упадем. :Aga: 

*smychok*, да действительно созвучно. Именно эту идею и я пыталась описать. :Aga:

----------


## smychok

*aigul*,



> smychok, да действительно созвучно. Именно эту идею и я пыталась описать.


__________________
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Отлично получилось!!!

----------


## aigul

1.Небо стало серым и холодным,
Как печаль у жизни  на краю.
Одинокий ворон счастье кличет,
Он зовет любимую свою.

Он устал один летать свободным,
Без неё нет солнца в небесах
И голубка слыша крики птичьи
Полетела, забывая страх.

Припев:
Ласковый  мой, смелый!
Я с тобой , поверь.
И не нужно больше тосковать.
Мы с тобой переживем метель,
Суждено нам вместе зимовать.

Ласковый мой, нежный!
Я твоя судьба.
Я своё тепло тебе отдам,
Буду верною твоей всегда,
Не пущу я в душу холода.

2.Под крылом у ворона согреться,
Окунуться в омут черных глаз…
Не боясь ни холода, ни ветра
Через бури к милому рвалась.

Ворковало маленькое сердце,
Он его от стужи закрывал,
А она ему шептала до рассвета:
«Я прошу, меня не забывай!»

----------


## Black Lord

> Ворон и голубка


Лен, можно только позавидовать ему... :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,вот и завидуйте!:wink:

----------


## Black Lord

> вот и завидуйте!


...уже  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Ворон и голубка


можно взять для музыки???

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*, :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Вика к сожалению нет. Его собираются купить.

----------


## Лев

> Его собираются купить.


Тьфу, не сглазь:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,отож боюсь сглазить:eek:

----------


## Витка

> Витка, Вика к сожалению нет. Его собираются купить.


Понимаю... вопрос отпал. Спасибо за объяснение...

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
Лен, а здесь зачем так рано текст выставила???????:eek: Не боишься???? :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,нет.

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Тогда удачи! :flower:  А зря....

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*,что зря?

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Зря то, что НЕТ!

----------


## Kliakca

> Ворковало маленькое сердце,
> Он его от стужи закрывал,
> А она ему шептала до рассвета:
> «Я прошу, меня не забывай!»


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

За что непрошенной любви излом?
За силу или же за слабость?
Костер готовишь…. Рассыпаешь звон…
По ком звонишь , скрывая радость.

Касались  нежно лепестки огня,
 Шипели  «Маленькая ведьма!
Теперь кто сможет  полюбить  тебя,
Чтоб каплей счастья  стать последней?!»

Слова , что будут возносить любя,
Зачем добавил,  ведь ужасны
Они, как угли, а я жду дождя.
Я жду спасения напрасно.

Расплавят душу и она как воск,
Сроднившись с талою водою,
Застынет камнем и венком из роз
Венчай её своей рукою.

И  выбрав из метаморфоз любви
Одну, я градом крупным в стекла
Стучаться буду, так хочу разбить
Преграду, вырвавшись  из пекла.

----------


## aigul

Я кликала тебе
Та тінню від хмарин
Над обрієм майнула хутко мрія

Я кликала тебе
Та чорний розмарин
Наврочив  та розбив мою надію.

Злетіла легко ніч,
Прийшов  неспокій  мій.
Ти де, моє  кохання божевільне!

Злетіла легко ніч,
Були нестерпні дні,
Коли звикала, що я знову вільна.

Я кликала тебе…
Неначе у вісні …
Та  голос танув в зоряній безодні…

Я кликала тебе…
Ти тінню на вікні
Мені залишив дотики холодні.

.......

Розквітає  чорний розмарин
І попелом  він за ніч обернеться.
Розквітає  чорний розмарин,
То ще одне згоріло серце.

----------


## MOPO

*aigul*,
 :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, спасибо! Цветы от самого галантного мужчины форума! Класс! :Oj:

----------


## MOPO

> *МОРО*, спасибо! Цветы от самого галантного мужчины форума! Класс!


Просто приятно читать красивые стихи на языке своей родины!

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, ну а мне приятно их писать. Люблю украинский. он как будто специально для стихов и песен.  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Люблю украинский. он как будто специально для стихов и песен.


Согласна на все 100%
Про чорний розмарин песня-баллада получилась  - вижу и 2 куплета и 2 бриджа и припевчик :)))) Супер!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## smychok

> Лен, а здесь зачем так рано текст выставила??????? Не боишься????
> __________________


Ну при правильном подходе к делу можно хорошо перестраховаться, но есть вариант, когда человек готов купить вместе с авторством, что стоит на порядок дороже... Вот тут могут возникнуть проблемы...

----------


## Ольвия

> Просто приятно читать красивые стихи на языке своей родины!


Вот это да!!!!!:redface:

*aigul*, :flower:

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,Саш авторство я всегда оставляю за собой.:smile:

*Ольвия*, ага представь себе, наш Олежка с Украины.

----------


## smychok

> smychok,Саш авторство я всегда оставляю за собой.


 А я нет((( 
Как-то сильно я люблю, когда с утра у меня в руках чашка кофе... и в желудке он ровно ложится на вкусный завтрак...

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Саш, я работаю на двух работах. Поэтому мое авторство для меня вещь принципиальная. Я очень болезненно переживаю за каждый стих и текст поэтому не отдаю никому ( авторство)

----------


## Лев

> переживаю за каждый стих и текст поэтому не отдаю никому ( авторство)


Николай Рерих призывал авторов отказаться от авторства, аргументируя тем, что истинный автор - Всевышний(но от гонораров не отказывался:smile:)... Рад, что уже "сторожат" твою каждую новую публикацию :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> ага представь себе, наш Олежка с Украины.


Надо же....:biggrin: :Ok: 




> авторство я всегда оставляю за собой.





> А я нет(((


У меня пока тоже ревность по авторству не развита... Сколько раскидано моих детских песенок по Украине - ой-ой-ой!!!!! Убила меня только одна моя знакомая... Я написала несколько песен для конкурса, должна была на него тоже поехать, а потом передумала... И песни мои представляла она. Когда ее спросили: расскажите, как вы писали эти песни? Она ответила: -Хто?????? Я?????? Да я просто с автором на диване лежала.....:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> расскажите, как вы писали эти песни? Она ответила: -Хто?????? Я?????? Да я просто с автором на диване лежала


 :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, я тоже считаю, что писать стихи или же музыку это дар свыше. Но если берут мой стих в работу, то попрошу автора указать.
А мне как приятно, что за мной следят. ))))))

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*
*Ольвия*, да вот Лев знает сколько слез было пролито. :Aga: 
А по поводу дивана ! Ну насмешила с утра!
Ну раскидано то раскидано по Украине, да и я рада когда вижу , что качают или исполняют, но не присваивают.

----------


## Витка

> мое авторство для меня вещь принципиальная. Я очень болезненно переживаю за каждый стих и текст поэтому не отдаю никому ( авторство)


Я с тобой очень согласна - хотя и шепчут нам свыше, но всё же конкретным людям, поэтому правильно делаешь, я считаю... И нет никаких сложностей в том, чтобы объявлять авторов перед песней... Скоро выставлю видео последнего концерта, как раз "Вот снова дождь" пела и называла авторов :))))) Заработать можно и на других работах на завтрак и кофе :))))))))



> Да я просто с автором на диване лежала.....


Супер!!! Ухохотала!!!! Спасибо за настроение с утра!!!



> Цитата:
> Сообщение от aigul 
> ага представь себе, наш Олежка с Украины.
> Надо же....


*Ольвия*, Ты что не знала??? Мне казалось, что все об этом знают, да Лен??? :))))

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, я тоже думала знают. Все надеялась , что он в Харьков поедет и там может и увидимся. Так хочется потрещать и выпить чашечку кофе в кафешке.

----------


## Витка

> Все надеялась , что он в Харьков поедет и там может и увидимся.


Поедет, поедет... куда денется??? Жаль, что мне совсем в другую сторону :((((

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, да уж если бы. Я многих форумчан хочу увидеть. :biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Ты что не знала??? Мне казалось, что все об этом знают, да Лен??? :))))


Такое впечатление, что я вообще многого не знаю............:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Мне казалось, что все об этом знают


Вик, я даже представить не могла, что Олег с Украины...вот же...век живи, век удивляйся :wink:

----------


## Витка

> Витка, да уж если бы. Я многих форумчан хочу увидеть.


Кто как ни я об этом давно знает :)))))) Я тебе уже говорила - мы обязательно встретимся, поверь мне!!! Приедешь как-нить в гости... мой дом открыт для друзей-форумчан, многие об этом знают и являются частыми гостями у нас...




> Такое впечатление, что я вообще многого не знаю...


Рано или поздно мы узнаЁм всё... Могу рассказть о себе, если тебе интересно (в личку)...
И ещё, не всегда хорошо много знать, т.к. многие вещи и эмоции приходится хранить в себе и невозможно радоваться за людей открыто, это мне лично не очень приятно, т.к. зачастую хочется прыгать от счастья за людей и радоваться их победам и вообще всем хорошим, что происходит в их жизни!!! 
И когда люди делятся с тобой чем-то: эмоциями, информацией и т.д., то ты как бы становишься ответственнен за человека, я это так воспринимаюв о всяком случае, не знаю, правильно ли сформулировала свою мысль.




> Вик, я даже представить не могла, что Олег с Украины...


Ага... а ещё в нём течёт цыганская кровь (это так - по секрету всему свету, Олег, пожалуйста, не обижайся, если это секрет, а я, явдруг, его выдала)

----------


## Ольвия

> Могу рассказть о себе, если тебе интересно (в личку)...


Если есть желание............:wink:

----------


## Витка

> Если есть желание............


Конечно есть - поэтому занырнула в личку. Спасибо за понимание и ответы!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> Спасибо за понимание и ответы!!!


И тебе спасибо!!!!:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

> Ага... а ещё в нём течёт цыганская кровь


ну нифига себе! Дык может мы с ним одной крови? Во мне тоже она есть.

----------


## smychok

> Заработать можно и на других работах на завтрак и кофе :))))))))


Ну уж извините:biggrin:
 На самом деле я сейчас могу усугубить своё, и так шаткое, положение в ваших глазах, но всё же очень хочется выразить и свою точку зрения...
 А зачем платить парикмахеру, когда он делает красивую причёску? Зачем платить повару, когда он испёк для вас кулинарный шедевр? Этим людям это тоже от бога дано!!! Примеров много!!! (мне очень понравился пример Льва)
 Вокал, композиторство, сочинение - это тоже всё профессии, только на них не берут просто желающих и не факт, что все принятые на обучение смогут достичь какого-то уровня!!! Корка с консы на самом деле мало что значит!!! 
 По сравнению с другими я салага и считаю, что есть нейкая несправедливость относительно заработной платы!!! Я везунчик и в своей жизни встретил самых лучших людей, которые только могли попасться на моём жизненном пути!!! Среди них есть просто гениальнейшие педагоги, которым я многим обязан !!! И что получается???
 Возьмём музыкальную сферу... скажем теоретики или пианисты...
Нужно закончить музыкальную школу 7-9 лет или лицей 12 лет, потом 4 года колледж(училище), далее 5 лет конса, академия музыки и т.д. далее три года аспирантуры!!!
 И потом эти люди, зарабатывая меньше чем продавец в магазине, который прошёл трёхмесячные курсы, и при этом (педагоги) обучают таких идиотов, как я!!!

 На самом деле хочется ещё многое сказать, но... что-то я разашёлся)))
Если кто-то делает то, на что есть спрос так не лучше ли продать эту вещь и пустить её в жизнь, где она сможет порадовать миллионы и хотя бы временно улучшить материальное положение, чем оставить себе и показать нескольким десяткам знакомых??? Может быть я материалист, может я ещё слишком молод... Но это моя точка зрения... Хотя признаюсь честно: продать первую песню ооооочень тяжело... Не одну ночь "пас звёзды" в пойсках правильного ответа....

Но с другой стороны... Один раз я написал текст, мелодию, гармонизировал, сделал аранжировку (пусть и паскудного качества, но всё же ), записал голос, бэк  и ... просто подарил, оставив за собой только исполнительство... И человек посвятил её любимой...

----------


## Витка

> На самом деле я сейчас могу усугубить своё, и так шаткое, положение в ваших глазах


Саша, откуда такая точка зрения, что о тебе так думают??? Откуда комплексы??? Да и вообще, не всё ли равно, как о тебе думают люди на форуме, которых ты даже в жизни не видел ни разу и не факт, что мы тут такие как есть. Многие носят маску, либо не показывают себя всего (нутро), да и общаться проще в виртуале, именно поэтому не делаю выводов о человеке, пока не увижу в реале и не посмотрю в глаза - зеркало души, и пока не почувствую нутром.
И вообще, не понимаю, почему ты постоянно оправдываешься??? Чё ты заморачиваешься? Будь проще... Ты же внутри - другой и это видно нам без твоих оправданий, не знаю, правилньо ли выразила свою мысль, но просто завёл уже!!! 



> хочется выразить и свою точку зрения...


Каждый вправе иметь свою точку зрения, и если у Лены она такова, а у тебя - противоположная, да или просто - иная, это имеет право на жизнь и существование.... Хороший пример про парикмахеров, поваров и продавцов, к сожалению, печальный факт...



> Среди них есть просто гениальнейшие педагоги, которым я многим обязан!!!


Тебе действительно повезло!!! И я рада, что ты помнишь о тех людях, которые в тебя вложили всё это и ценишь это в твоём 


> я ещё слишком молод...


 возрасте...



> лицей 12 лет


Да у нас в школе-интернат в Минске как раз 11 лет было (когда в школе по 10 обычной было) и туда отбирали со всего СССР, но там сразу конса после окончания... Хотя, далее ты прав по поводу оплаты труда - согласна... Мой друг (баянист), победитель международных конкурсов, всё это окончил, а в итоге теперь менеджер... Да, и неизвестно где бы я была окончив консу по цымбалам??? :)))))))))



> На самом деле хочется ещё многое сказать


Так говори, раз хочется... просто не в теме стихов Лены, а то опять обвинят в превращении темы в личку, причём меня (откровенно говоря уже напрягает это, и слОва нигде нельзя сказать).



> Если кто-то делает то, на что есть спрос так не лучше ли продать эту вещь и пустить её в жизнь, где она сможет порадовать миллионы и хотя бы временно улучшить материальное положение, чем оставить себе и показать нескольким десяткам знакомых???


Продал и продал. Мы все рады, если твои песни радуют людей!!! Успокойся в конце-то концов!!!



> Может быть я материалист, может я ещё слишком молод???


А может ты слишком заморачиваешься и копаешься в себе??? Куда-то бежишь и нет финиша, и главное, не понимаешь куда бежишь и зачем, а время тупо летит, как же это знакомо и понятно... Опять мысли не "в туда" у меня полезли, сорри.... И снова не могу объяснить смысл словами... 



> Хотя признаюсь честно: продать первую песню ооооочень тяжело...


Значит, по поводу нутра я всё-таки угадала :))))))))))) Совесть где-то есть и себялюбие, или как это правильно назвать, чтобы понятно было? Душа есть, короче.



> Не одну ночь "пас звёзды" в поисках правильного ответа....


Подсказали звёзды??? :)))))))))))))))))))) Допасся, блина :)))))))))))))))) Ну, всё, начинаю хохотать, добил меня :))))))))
Опять звёзды считаешь, в 2.30 ночи???? Или песни новые сочиняешь??? Удачи!!!



> И человек посвятил её любимой...


Всё в мире исходит и построено на ЛЮБВИ!!! Ещё одно доказательство этому!!!
А ты своей любимой уже посвятил песню??? Надеюсь, эту-то не продал, свою, пережитую сердцем и чувствами (пока что твоё положение шатается в пользу положительного:))))))))???  Или ты её ещё не написал так, как хотелось бы???

----------


## smychok

> Опять звёзды считаешь, в 2.30 ночи????


В 4 )))) С остатком хорошего послепраздничного настроения)))



> Всё в мире исходит и построено на ЛЮБВИ!!!


К сожалению... К любви между мужчиной и женщиной у меня не очень хорошее отношение...



> Надеюсь, эту-то не продал, свою, пережитую сердцем и чувствами


Каждый написанный такт  пережит.
 Лен, извини пожалуйста за флуд :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

> К любви между мужчиной и женщиной у меня не очень хорошее отношение...


И у тебя тоже??????????:biggrin:

----------


## smychok

> И у тебя тоже??????????


 Я считаю, что нормальные и, самое главное, ЗДОРОВЫЕ отношения можно выстроить и без...

----------


## smychok

Я не костёр - я больше не могу гореть
Но я, что силы эту землю буду греть!!!
Я не могу от слов своих отречься...
Со мной тепло, но о меня нельзя обжечься.

----------


## aigul

*smychok*,
А женщина  что ищет ?
Лишь тепло
Её усталое согреет сердце.
А женщина что ищет?
Нежных слов
Не обжигающих, а только чтоб согреться. :biggrin:
Каламбурчик.

И без чего отношения? Без секса или без любви?

----------


## smychok

> Без секса


Извините за грубость, но как-то я себе этого почти не представляю... пока)))
 Без секса девушка для меня друг!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> ЗДОРОВЫЕ отношения можно выстроить и без...


Саша, мне кажется, что ты младше чуть-чуть меня (хотя опять же могу ошибаться).... Но еще полгода назад я думала так же, как  и ты... А потом в наказание за такие мысли меня снесло капитально.........:biggrin: :Aga:  
Не скажу, что от этого счастлива, но я смогла по-другому взглянуть на мир..... :Ok:

----------


## Витка

> В 4 ))))


Да, а у нас в это время было 5 :)))))))))))))) Ещё раз с праздником!!!



> К сожалению...


К счастью, и только к счастью!!!



> К любви между мужчиной и женщиной у меня не очень хорошее отношение...


Давным давно это просекла и даже знаю, почему...



> Я считаю, что нормальные и, самое главное, ЗДОРОВЫЕ отношения можно выстроить и без ЛЮБВИ





> И у тебя тоже??????????


НИ-КО-ГДА!!! На чём тогда строить отношения??? На взаимовыгоде??? И чтобы всё раздражало в человеке, как можно без любви встречаться с кем-то и уж тем более заниматься любовью??? Как раз только ДРУЖЕСКИЕ отношения и можно без любви построить и естественно без секса. Не понимаю вас обоих...



> А потом в наказание за такие мысли меня снесло капитально...


Абсолютно верные выводы сделала!!! Молодчинка!!!



> А женщина что ищет ?
> Лишь тепло
> Её усталое согреет сердце.
> А женщина что ищет?
> Нежных слов
> Не обжигающих, а только чтоб согреться.


Леночка - я вновь на твоей стороне!!! Спасибо, что выразила так правильно мысли!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Oj:

----------


## Skadi

> К любви между мужчиной и женщиной у меня не очень хорошее отношение...


Эх, мОлодежь...:rolleyes: а у меня вот совсем даже другое отношение к любви между мужчиной и женщиной - самое, что ни на есть, лучшее и, причём, не подчиняющееся никаким "авральным" моментам нашей, весьма капризной, реальной жизни :wink:



> А женщина  что ищет ?


А женщина что ищет?
Понимания.
Коль есть оно, тогда
тепло придёт в сердец касаниях  :flower:

----------


## Ольвия

Не пойму только, чё вы любовь и секс мешаете.....Это совсем разные вещи (из практики.......:biggrin: :Oj: )... Не...если, конечно,соединить - взрывоопасная смесь..... :Aga: 

*aigul*,
 Лена, сорри за флуд........ :flower:   (как-то несет....)

----------


## Витка

> Не пойму только, чё вы любовь и секс мешаете.....Это совсем разные вещи (из практики.......)


На моей практике - это едино!!!  :Oj:  :Oj:  :Oj:  Поэтому и мешаю. Не было пока что отдельного.

----------


## Skadi

> Не пойму только, чё вы любовь и секс мешаете.....Это совсем разные вещи


:redface:.....:eek:.....вот сказанула, Оль :biggrin: пытаюсь представить - как это......:wink:

----------


## aigul

А может в стихах скажете?

----------


## Витка

Всё едино и любовь и секс,
Без любви секс - просто месть
Иль расстрачиванье чувств,
В этом точно вам клянусь!

Ну, вот коряво как-то так... Может, позже осенит красиво... Спасибо, Леночка, за терпение...
А ночью мне про любовь такое вот пришло:

Ты это пока не понимаешь...
Время выточит, расставит по местам...
Рада, что в беде ты выручаешь,
Но к любви придёшь, поверь ты САМ!!!
И поймёшь, что это всё - основа,
Без неё нет жизни на Земле...
И короткие, родные, лишь три слова
Неожиданно произнесёшь в суе!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,ооо класс!Да ну за что спасибо, я рада вам.

----------


## Markovich

Лен,прости,что в твоей теме!

Из старого

Любовь и телом обладанье
   (по-английски – sex).
( трактат)

Любовь – недуг смертельный,                    
Что в результате дарит жизнь
Пожар ,безумие, наслажденье,
Сон сладкий, состояние души,

Идея – fix,навязчивая паранойя
И невозможность думать о другом,
Как скрипка лишь с одной струною,
Все мысли об одном!

Любовь без обладанья телом - пытка
Так путнику, что жаждою томим 
В пустыне  солнцем раскаленной
Дразня вином, напиться не дадим

Любовь сравню с вином,
Как и вино любовь приносит наслажденье
Любить и пить вино нельзя «с умом»
Любовь как и вино – то наважденье

Расплатой за вино придет похмелья  мука
То скромная цена в сравнении с платой
                                               за любовь          
Заплатишь за нее ты гордостью своей,
                               страданием от разлуки,
Утраченный покой и ревность портят  кровь

Любовь не утолить как жажду, 
                                              пригубив бокал,
Все новых жертв алтарь любви 
                                           ждет ненасытный,
Сегодня – золота презренного металл,
А завтра –забвения друзей  вдруг пожелает
                                                голос скрытный

Даешь чем больше - меньше ценится оно
К подаркам привыкают  быстро
Любовь как и вино бывает выпита до дна
И отрезвление от любви  пронзит как выстрел

О цепи брачных уз! Когда любовь ушла
Как тяжелы вы, как прочны невыносимо!
А тело о котором грезил, превратилось
                                           вдруг в кошмар
И ты судьбе  за каждый день, что без него 
                                 готов сказать «спасибо»

За муки  и страдания от любви награда – тело!
О тело девичье,   прекрасно в юные года!
Пик наслажденья телом  – заставить чтобы тело пело,
От ласк изнемогая, просило новых, ненасытное всегда

От жажды умирает человек
Любовь без наслажденья телом умирает
Пересыхание родников приводит к смерти рек,
А несчастливая любовь недолгою бывает

А можно ль телом наслаждаться без любви?
Без мук душевных, без счастливых грез, мечтаний ?
Тому примеров тьма из жизней прожитых людьми
Счастливых тем, что рук дарило прикасанье 

«Любовь» за деньги- вот еще пример
Ты, заплатив, без всех прелюдий  долгих
Получишь тело, форму выбрав и размер
И наслаждение твое для тела будет – долгом

Да!... Будет равнодушно купленное тело 
К твоей судьбе, но не к твоим рукам!
И если Мастер ты и действуешь умело
Разжечь несложно страсть, коль тело молодо пока

Космически прекрасна тела нагота!
Самодостаточность ее так явно очевидна,
Коль есть любовь – прекрасно! Нет –тогда
Мы сладкий плод съедим, и безразличье к нам
                             Не будет так обидно.

А те тела, которые за деньги покупают,
Как правило, прекрасней и стройней
Их ласки в памяти хранят, не забывают 
Не думая о том, что вереница их поклонников 
                                день ото дня длиннее

Итак, итог мы подведем всем спорам долгим!
Любовь и тела зов – то не одно и то же!
Любовь без обладанья телом проживет недолго,
А тело без любви дарить нам наслажденье может!

----------


## Лев

Стремлением в Небо
Познаётся Любовь.
Кто ещё нЕ был -
Стремится кто вновь...
Не разделяйте слияние тел,
Слиянию душ уделяйте внимание.
Радость любви для влюблённых - удел,
Хоть и бывает при этом страдание:smile:

----------


## aigul

Первый снег на зеленой, ещё не опавшей листве,
Как непрошенный гость, задержался всего на мгновенье.
Сохранить чистоту на замерзшей газонной траве
Невозможно… А он … все же падал на мерзлую землю.

Сколько лет он пытается город озябший согреть,
Нежно кутая улицы облаком хрупким и белым,
Кто-то будет угрюмо, несмело ворчать и сопеть,
Что пришел снова снег и земля дышит холодом первым.

Первый след на белёсой, недолгой  и снежной судьбе
Пробегающим мимо прохожим небрежно впечатан.
Через тысячи лет  потеряется снова в воде,
Снег растает… отметины нет, это первого фатум…

Странно видеть на зелени белый холодный покров,
Будто путаясь в мыслях,  зима меж берез заблудилась.
Каплей с  листьев  промокших мы  память стираем без  слов,
Чтобы самое первое новым витком повторилось.

Он обиженно тает и зимней росой по ветвям,
Подчиняясь остывшему солнцу,  стекает бесследно.
А запомнить его не пытайся, не стоит, все зря…
Как и раньше уйдет и оставит «зачем?» безответным.

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, спасибо! Точно в точку!

Ну, кто о любви, а я о первом снеге и вообще о первом в жизни.

----------


## PAN

> Первый снег


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
Опять кивает головой Павлуша!
Да этот стих наверно лучший!  :Aga: :biggrin:

Люблю, когда ты в моей темке оставляешь след !

----------


## Витка

> Первый снег


Лена, так душевно!!! Спасибо!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  У нас тоже намело снегу :)))

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,у нас его жизнь была короткой. :frown:

----------


## tamara rabe

А у нас...
хорошо бы за всю зиму осчастливил пару раз. :rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

> Ну уж извините
>  На самом деле я сейчас могу усугубить своё, и так шаткое, положение в ваших глазах, но всё же очень хочется выразить и свою точку зрения...
>  А зачем платить парикмахеру, когда он делает красивую причёску? Зачем платить повару, когда он испёк для вас кулинарный шедевр? Этим людям это тоже от бога дано!!! Примеров много!!! (мне очень понравился пример Льва)
>  Вокал, композиторство, сочинение - это тоже всё профессии, только на них не берут просто желающих и не факт, что все принятые на обучение смогут достичь какого-то уровня!!! Корка с консы на самом деле мало что значит!!! 
>  По сравнению с другими я салага и считаю, что есть нейкая несправедливость относительно заработной платы!!! Я везунчик и в своей жизни встретил самых лучших людей, которые только могли попасться на моём жизненном пути!!! Среди них есть просто гениальнейшие педагоги, которым я многим обязан !!! И что получается???
>  Возьмём музыкальную сферу... скажем теоретики или пианисты...
> Нужно закончить музыкальную школу 7-9 лет или лицей 12 лет, потом 4 года колледж(училище), далее 5 лет конса, академия музыки и т.д. далее три года аспирантуры!!!
>  И потом эти люди, зарабатывая меньше чем продавец в магазине, который прошёл трёхмесячные курсы, и при этом (педагоги) обучают таких идиотов, как я!!!
> 
> ...


Саша,пока эти слова будут сидеть в твоей голове я буду тебя ценить и уважать, но как только твоё мнение поменяется, то уж извини...
 :Ok: 


> Не пойму только, чё вы любовь и секс мешаете.....Это совсем разные вещи


Любовь - это две души. Секс - два прихотливых тела.
Если тело поимеет душу, то получится БРАК !!!:biggrin:

----------


## Ольвия

> Итак, итог мы подведем всем спорам долгим!
> Любовь и тела зов – то не одно и то же!
> Любовь без обладанья телом проживет недолго,
> А тело без любви дарить нам наслажденье может!


Браво!!!!!! :flower:  Я так и думала.... :Ok: 




> Первый снег


Спасибо.... :flower:

----------


## Лев

А тело без любви дарить нам наслажденье может!
***********************************************
Наркоман начинает с малой дозы - тело перестаёт работать само и требует больше и больше... Так и секс без Любви остаётся подобием и требующим новых ощущений.
Сказал один мудрец: во всём мире ЭТО делается примерно одинаково, что-же вы мечетесь в исканиях?

----------


## Ольвия

> Так и секс без Любви


Это отдельная тема......   Это не то  место, чтоб спорить....:smile:

----------


## Витка

> Наркоман начинает с малой дозы - тело перестаёт работать само и требует больше и больше... Так и секс без Любви остаётся подобием и требующим новых ощущений.


Лев, не ожидала, что мужчина может так мыслить, да ещё и опытный, как вы!!!
Великолепно!!! Полностью поддерживаю!!!

----------


## aigul

1.Взгляд  твой нечаянный,
Встреча случайная,
Как заколдованы дни.

Сказка  закончится.
Сон одиночества
Кистью сотру я  с картин.

Бридж:
А жизнь - незаметные линии.
Любовь   дождинками  синими
Быть может нас соединит,
Оставив тоненькую нить.

Припев:
Это ты
Разбудил во мне рассветы.
Это ты 
Стал печалью незаметно.
Без тебя
Капля горя станет морем.
Без тебя
Рисовала дни в миноре.

2.Ночи дыхание…
Мокрые здания
Снова в плену пустоты.

Звезды узорами
Спрячу за шторами
Есть на земле только ты.

Бридж…

Припев….

----------


## Витка

> Это ты...


Ленусик, мелодия пришла тут же... В быстром стиле... Класс!!! 
Спасибо тебе за это большое!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Ленусик, мелодия пришла тут же... В быстром стиле... Класс!!!


Согласен!!! Мне тоже сразу же!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

1.Стучится тень в окно,
Я подойду к окну,
Увижу только ночь
И руку протяну.

А  ночь в твоих глазах
Как - будто  жизни дно 
По венам лед  и  страх,
Но в мыслях лишь одно.

Бридж:
Что мимо реки любви,
Что мимо море разлук,
Что  мимо можно пройти,
Не слыша сердца  стук.

Припев:
Нигде нет тебя,
Теряю не любя.
Нигде нет мечты
Лишь выстрел у черты.

Нигде нет тебя…
Я вычеркну  любя.
Нигде , только боль
За веру и любовь.

2.Зачем настанет день,
Скажи  мне для кого?
Не плачь так моя тень,
Мы оба  без него.

Нам без него летать
В холодных небесах.
Мы вместе будем ждать,
А пульсом бьют слова.

Бридж…

Припев:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*smychok*, спасибо! Ну я стараюсь :Aga:

----------


## Sign

> Нигде


Получится хороший женский дуэт! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,да возможно! Было бы классно!

----------


## aigul

1.Стучится тень в окно,
Я подойду к стеклу,
Увижу только ночь
И руку протяну.

А ночь в твоих глазах
Как - будто жизни дно 
По венам лед и страх,
Но в мыслях лишь одно.

Бридж:
Что мимо реки любви,
Что мимо море разлук,
Что мимо можно пройти,
Не слыша сердца стук.

Припев:
Нигде нет тебя,
Теряю не любя.
Нигде нет мечты
Лишь выстрел у черты.

Нигде нет тебя…
Я вычеркну любя.
Нигде , только боль
За веру и любовь.

2.Зачем настанет день,
Скажи мне для кого?
Не плачь так моя тень,
Мы оба без него.

Нам без него летать
В холодных небесах.
Мы вместе будем ждать,
А пульсом бьют слова.

Бридж…

Припев:
__________________

----------


## smychok

> Нигде


Лен, я не понял - это один и тот же стих, или там всё же что-то исправлено???

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, исправлено, :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> smychok, исправлено,


Вот как Саша внимательно читает... Я :Oj:  :Vah:  и то не заметил:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

1.Дождик, тише не стучи!
Не стучи по стеклам.
Просто мама моя спит,
Вечер смотрит в окна.

2.Не шуми и не буди
Ведь она устала,
Ты тихонечко иди,
Ей вставать ведь рано.

3.Видишь рядом рыжий кот.
Хитрый спит , мурлыка,
Он нас в сказку унесет,
Чтоб дарить улыбки.

4.Между звезд и облаков
Месяц заблудился,
Нарисую ярких снов,
Пусть ей сладко спится.

5.Колыбельную свою,
Чтоб уснула мама,
Вместе с дождиком спою,
Ей вставать ведь рано.

----------


## Sign

> Колыбельная для мамы


КЛАСС!!! :flower:  Первый раз вижу колыбельную для мамы!!! Отличная идея!!! Осталось музычку подогнать!!!)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, спасибо! Ну надеюсь , что подгонють музычку то.:biggrin: :Aga:

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
будем ждать умелые руки!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, будем ждать музыкальные руки! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Лови набросок на почте :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Колыбельная для мамы


Супер!

----------


## Витка

> Колыбельная для мамы


Впервые слышу, ЗдОрово придумано!!! Супер!!! Спасибо огромнейшее!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Колыбельная для мамы


Лена....... Нет слов...............................................
 :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, :Pivo:  :Ok: !Чудесненькая песня получится!!!!! Жду минуса.  :Aga: 

*Kliakca*,
*smychok*,
*Витка*,
*luudvig*, спасибки!!!! Очень хочется , чтобы детки озвучили.  :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Очень хочется , чтобы детки озвучили.


Обязательно озвучают и споют тебе - любимой мамочке!!!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, да я пока не собираюсь то мамой становиться.:biggrin:

----------


## MOPO

> *Витка*, да я пока не собираюсь то мамой становиться.:biggrin:


тут не зарекаются  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*,нееееееет! :biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Витка, да я пока не собираюсь то мамой становиться


Ты думаешь я уже забыла все наши разговоры??? Я всё помню и  в курсе. Я на будущее...



> тут не зарекаются


Олег, как же ты прав!!!!

----------


## Black Lord

> Колыбельная для мамы


 :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

* * *
Строчки мудрёней и рифмы клавиром,
Взгляд с аватарки блуждает трассером.
Спряталась видно за створки квадрата,
Может и мне будет Леночка рада..:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

1.Дождик, тише не стучи!
Не стучи по стеклам.
Просто мама моя спит,
Вечер смотрит в окна.

2.Не шуми и не буди
Мамочка  устала,
Ты тихонечко иди,
Ей вставать так  рано.

3.Видишь рядом рыжий кот.
Хитрый спит , мурлыка,
Он нас в сказку унесет,
Чтоб дарить улыбки.

4.Между звезд и облаков
Месяц заблудился,
Нарисую ярких снов,
Пусть ей сладко спится.

5.Колыбельную свою,
Чтоб уснула мама,
Вместе с дождиком спою,
Ей вставать так рано.


Меня пожурили немного за текст. Вот переделала. Думаю так лучше. :rolleyes:

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*, :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Вечер смотрит в окна.


Ленуся,это-ж када она легла?

----------


## Лев

*luudvig*,



> Ей вставать так рано.


 :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, а мне больше понравился первый вариант, как-то душевнее

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, Валер ну давай не углубляться! Пришла , поздний вечер, она уснула, устала очень!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,да он в принципе такой же. Я только слово "ведь" выбросила. Действительно оно некрасиво звучит.

----------


## Лев

*Витка*,
*aigul*,
 Ладно спорить... послушайте как звучит.  ЖЁСТКО критикуйте, но не пение:wink: - пусть кто-нибудь из детей или женский голос зазвучит.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670067/

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,ой мне понравилось! Нежные перезвоны такие :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo: 
 Ну вот только текст наверное лучше принять во втором варианте. Меня просто покритиковали немного и замечания были действительно дельные.

----------


## Sign

*Лев*,
Звучит ооочень нежно! Теперь будет чем успокаивать перед сном наших мамочек)))))

----------


## Лев

> Ну вот только текст наверное лучше принять во втором варианте. Меня просто покритиковали немного и замечания были действительно дельные.


Согласен...

----------


## Витка

> ЖЁСТКО критикуйте, но не пение


Не прибедняйтесь, Лев, в вашем исполнении хорошо звучит, от души, не нужно женского или детского... хотя, и можно...

----------


## Лев

> Не прибедняйтесь, Лев, в вашем исполнении хорошо звучит, от души, не нужно женского или детского... хотя, и можно...


Надо перепеть, чуть сдвинув темп и убрав "ведь" и "же":smile:

----------


## tamara rabe

Колыбельная для мамы именно в мужском исполнении - редкий и щедрый подарок!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

"Колыбельная"...
Сдвинул темп и перепел:  http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/670146/

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, а я первая послушала!  :Aga: :biggrin: :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Безликие окна, заснеженный город …
Замерзший прохожий поправит свой ворот.
Он вышел из дома под номером «N»,
Ушел от судьбы и искал перемен.

Куда заведет их с гитарой дорога,
А пальцы согреют струну – недотрогу…
Она запоет про любовь без измен,
Что ждет его в доме под номером  «N»

Колеса стучат, промелькнут перелески,
Вот так дни мелькают  без ярких  гротесков….
Пустой карнавал получаешь взамен
Любви, той,  что в доме под номером «N»…

Однажды поймет, что гитара сказала….
Два взгляда, два сердца… Для счастья не мало.
Теперь до неё расстояние  «N»
Тяжелых шагов и построенных стен.

Замерзший прохожий поправит свой ворот…
Его кто-то ждет и заснеженный город
Вернет его к дому под номером «N»…
Он скажет «Прости, я пришел насовсем…»

----------


## Sign

> "N"


ГРУСТНО!!!(((((

----------


## Витка

> "N"


красиво и глубоко!!!

----------


## Лев

Вот ещё одна детская песенка на стихи гостя этой темы yozjik67:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/671021/

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,не поняла причем тут в моей теме эта песня?

----------


## Ольвия

*Лев*,
 Можешь в моей поместить.........:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Лев,не поняла причем тут в моей теме эта песня?


У Ёжика нет своей темы, а так как он вдохновился от нашей колыбельной...
Ты боишься, что Терем-теремок развалится? :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, я просто не вижу , что он у меня гостил? Не вижу его следов? И почему он не откроет свою темку?

----------


## aigul

1.Втечу від днів,
Що вже давно минули,
Ніч теплих злив
Невже ми позабули.

Кричать птахи,
Що не бува любові,
Та   знаю  ти 
Їм  не повіриш знову.

Припев:
Допоможи мені
Ти  серце  зрозуміти.
 До тебе у ві сні
 Полину , щоб зігріти.

Допоможи мені
Та зливою любові
Впаду я у ві сні
До тебе на долоні.

2. В твоїх очах
Блиск хвилею кохання
Та біль в словах
Мов та любов остання.

Залиш в піснях
Думки мої про тебе
З тобою  я
 Піду по краю неба.

3.Шалений світ 
Та небокрай палає.
Вже не болить
Моя душа кохає.

Лікує  час
Образи  поміж нами.
Зберу для нас
Все щастя до нестями.

----------


## Skadi

> Вот ещё одна детская песенка на стихи гостя этой темы yozjik67:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/671021/


Лен, если ты не против, я забрала бы этот пост Льва и песенку себе, мм? :wink:

----------


## aigul

Зачем? мне не жалко , что она тут. Просто гость мог бы и отписаться.

----------


## Skadi

> Зачем? мне не жалко , что она тут. Просто гость мог бы и отписаться.


Алён, гость - на то он и гость - ненавязчиво пишет или не пишет, прислушиваясь к отклику внутри себя на то, что читает...просто Лёва слегка 'похозяйничал', ты нахмурилась (тоже слегка)...спугнули гостя :wink:

----------


## Sign

> Допоможи мені


Интересненько))) :flower:  Жду перевода ;)))

----------


## yozhik67

> гость - на то он и гость - ненавязчиво пишет или не пишет, прислушиваясь к отклику внутри себя на то, что читает


 :Aga: 

Правда, правда! Йожик заходит, читает, ему нравится :Aga:  :flower:   А "следов" не оставляет потому, что у него ножки маленькие :tongue:

За песенку простите :Oj:  Это *Лев* сделал, а с царём зверей разве поспоришь:rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

> Допоможи мені


Текст понял!!! Очень понравился! Будем ждать романтичную мелодию))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, спасибо! Ну перевод я тебе напела! :biggrin: Думаю понравилось.
*yozhik67*,Йожик заходи я рада тебе и писанину оставляй.  Песенка душу согрела, потому я её Ольге и не отдала. :biggrin: Ножки маленькие , но следи пожалуйста. :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

1.Притихшего  парка  аллеи
Напишут рассказ о любви,
Деревья с улыбкой жалеют,
Что строчки  мечты не о них.

Давай мы добавим три слова,
В роман перепишем рассказ
И дай мне почувствовать снова,
Что грезило небо о нас.

Припев:
Мой малыш
Задумчивый и нежный,
Сладко спишь.
Я знаю, не безгрешен, 
Но  верю, ты меня простишь,
Мой малыш.

Ангел мой
Задумчивый, печальный
И для нас 
Звук музыки венчальной
Я знаю, звучит в небесах…
Ангел мой.

2.Закончится радугой ливни,
Рукою сотру облака.
Смотрю, понимаю , что сильно
Люблю и,  что эта строка 

Последняя в этом романе
И дальше пустые слова,
А мы,  без  друг друга в тумане
Потерянные острова.

----------


## Kliakca

> Мой малыш


Ленуся, красивая песня получится. :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Настя надеюсь , что кто-то напишет. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Бывают дни до одури мятежны,
В истерике взрывается душа,
И  места не найти,  с собой в раздоре,
Так хочется то плакать, то кричать.

Но снова , как родные руки, нежно,
Обнимет плечи ласковая шаль.
Есть магия в её простом узоре,
Вязала мама сердце согревать.


Тепло вплетала, песню и молитву,
Не уставала господа просить,
Чтоб я была счастливой и любимой
Из нитей колдовала оберег.

Вечерний свет , как будто грусть разлита,
Я спрячусь в шаль, почувствую, что жить
Опять мне хочется, что боль терпима,
И  тает на душе тоскливый снег.

----------


## Sign

> Мамина шаль


Очень душевное стихо получилось!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, Артур ! Спасибо!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, верни аватарку !!!!!!

----------


## luudvig

> Мамина шаль


Суперно!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Kliakca

> Вечерний свет , как будто грусть разлита,
> Я спрячусь в шаль, почувствую, что жить
> Опять мне хочется, что боль терпима,
> И  тает на душе тоскливый снег.


 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  .........так тепло.

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, вот так иногда  умеем. Спасибо! От тебя всегда очень жду отзыва.

*Kliakca*, ну  так мамина шаль же!

----------


## aigul

1.Забуду о тебе,
Покинутый туман.
Слетит с ладони свет,
Рисующий обман.

И яркая черта,
Всего лишь солнца луч,
Разделит навсегда
Две тени и мечту.

Припев:
Любви тотем!
Любви тотем!
Без веры догорал,
А ты скажи зачем,
Лишь молча наблюдал?
А ты скажи зачем
Мне сердце разбивал?

2.Но  в  сердце декаданс
Звучит разбитым «Нет!».
Не сложенный романс,
Ненайденный ответ.

Пронзает тишину
Молчание любви.
Дай несколько минут
Я погашу огни.

3. Не знаю почему,
Но мне безумно жаль…
Уйду, но оглянусь,
А за спиною даль…

Любви тотемный знак
Там превратился в пыль.
Нет отблеска в глазах,
Огонь уже остыл.



Не знаю может  ли этот текст быть песней или лучше представлять его как стих? Жду комментов!:smile:

----------


## yozhik67

*aigul*,  :flower: 
Чего ж тут думать, когда, во-первых, и куплеты и припев готовы:wink:
а, во-вторых, напишется музыка - будет песня, не напишется - стихотворение :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*yozhik67*, ну надеемся на музыку. Спасибо за след!:biggrin:

----------


## vadimsereda

*aigul*,
 Лена  - как всегда замечательно!!! :Ok: 
Твори дорогая - на радость нам всем - твори!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*vadimsereda*, Вадим! Спасибо! Ну рокеры мы или нет!? Будем творить!

----------


## vadimsereda

*aigul*,
 Ну дык елы палы!!!:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Не знаю может ли этот текст быть песней или лучше представлять его как стих?


Тотем - не звучит :Aga:  нерусское слово...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,:biggrin: ну не всегда же русские слова использовать.:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> ну не всегда же русские слова использовать.


Можно и украинские, но индейские :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, да хоть тарамбарамские.  :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Kliakca, ну  так мамина шаль же!


Лен, для меня это понятие "тёмный лес"...



> Тотем - не звучит


Главное, что бы Лев звучал, а остальное приложится...:wink:

----------


## Лев

> Главное, что бы Лев звучал, а остальное приложится...


Главное!!! :Aga:  У нас с Леной многое зазвучало и приложили мы к этому совместные усилия.
А ты опять, чернильная,:smile: не в духе?

----------


## Kliakca

> А ты опять, чернильная, не в духе?


:eek: гиде??? У меня всё зашибисьсьсьсьсь!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> У меня всё зашибисьсьсьсьсь!!!


Кто тебя ушиб?:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Листья тосковали в ожиданье снега,
Стоптаны небрежно женским каблуком,
А они мечтали, что в любовь с разбега,
Не жалея осень окунется он…

Дом знакомый… Утро… Засветились окна…
Но охватит чувство, будто  свет  чужой,
И руки коснется пес холодным носом,
Одинокий тоже, мокрый и смешной…

В тени растворяясь, уходили двое :
Тот,  кто был любимым и  замерзший пес,
А её все дальше вновь  уносит поезд….
Он вернулся  поздно город летних грез….

Снежностью написан след, едва заметный…
В городке с названьем  очень грустным «N»,
А минутой раньше, тенью предрассветной,
Прочь ушла надежда, что ждала у стен….



Продолжаем цикл про город "N":rolleyes:

----------


## Sign

> Утро в городе "N"


Очень хорошее продолжение! Неизбито! Буду ждать 3 серии!!! :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Утро в городе "N"


Так грустно стало на душе :(((((((((

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,спасибо!  :Aga: Ну состояние души у меня чичас такое. А вообще стих выдержан в тематике цикла.  :Aga:

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> 1.Небо стало серым и холодным,
> Как печаль у жизни  на краю.
> Одинокий ворон счастье кличет,
> Он зовет любимую свою.
> 
> Он устал один летать свободным,
> Без неё нет солнца в небесах
> И голубка слыша крики птичьи
> Полетела, забывая страх.
> ...


 оЧЕНЬ ТРОГАТЕЛЬНО

----------


## Оксана Лушавина

> 1.Стучится тень в окно,
> Я подойду к окну,
> Увижу только ночь
> И руку протяну.
> 
> А  ночь в твоих глазах
> Как - будто  жизни дно 
> По венам лед  и  страх,
> Но в мыслях лишь одно.
> ...


 гДЕ МОЖНО УСЛЫШАТЬ С МЕЛОДИЕЙ ?

----------


## aigul

*Оксана Лушавина*, к сожалению на этот текст пока нет музыки. А тебя интересуют песни? (На ты можно?)

----------


## kensarinov

Лена, можно присоединится, как читателю и почитателю. Погреться у творческого очага.:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*kensarinov*, Толечка, конечно можно!Я тебе всегда рада!

----------


## Люси

Очень классные стихи! Я тоже пробую себя в стихах.Но не всегда бывает вдохновение.

----------


## Лев

> Я тоже пробую себя в стихах.Но не всегда бывает вдохновение.


Открой-ка тему, пробу покажи -
Прочтёшь друзей-врагов:smile: ты мнение.
Не бойся и на плаху критики ты голову сложи,
Тогда придёт, быть может, вдохновение:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

*Люси*, спасибо! Я рада , что мои стихи понравились. И темку свою открой. Мы с удовольствием почитаем. Тут в разделе очень много тем людей, которые пишут редко, но каждый стих - это эмоции, переживания, чувства. Люди делятся этим. Поэтому открывай и пиши, пусть редко, но метко. Ждем-с.  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Молю тебе, дівоче серце,
Не крайся болем від життя.
Нехай кохання не проллється
Сумною зливой забуття.

Буває що  болить від щастя,
Чи від нестримних почуттів,
Від того, що так хочеш впасти
В безодню зоряну із снів.

Молю тебе,  дівоча доля,
Моя любов -  тонкий кришталь,
Коли по лезу знов піду я,
Ії прошу не розбивай.

Коли у пристрасть, ніби в річку
Бурхливу кинусь, щоб любить,
Залиш на небі легку стрічку,
Надій світанок дай  зустріть.

Молю тебе, душа дівоча,
Дозволь мені його відчуть.
Дозволь, бо в нього теплі очі,
Які не можна так забуть.

І буду з ним, неначе подих,
У небо зорею злечу…
Почуй мій шепіт, ніжний дотик
Лише на мить одну відчуй.


Вот ещё немного Украины. :rolleyes:

----------


## MOPO

> Вот ещё немного Украины.


Piдна Мова  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, то так, співоча,  рідна мова. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Озвучивает уличный шум
Мельканье уходящего дня,
А после одиночества звук…
Заполнит сумрак ночи звеня.

Нестройных  мыслей  падает снег,
Смешается с нежданным дождем.
Не зная, есть  любовь или нет
Тебя ждала, звала день за днем.

Бридж:
Дождь или снег
Пишешь опять и столько лет
В письмах твоих ищем ответ.

Дождь или снег
Мне все равно, это вода
В письмах пустых есть между строк  «да»

Припев:
Я знаю ты
Слышишь меня,
Любишь меня!
С тобою я
Так высоко,
Мне так легко.

Я знаю ты
Имя моё
Пишешь дождём...
А буквы вниз
По стеклу
И я бегу...

Если зовешь, родной...

2. Поймаю отраженье любви
На мокром и холодном стекле.
В судьбу мою потоком ворвись,
Открою окна настежь тебе.

Твой  вздох коснётся  нежностью губ,
Закончится красиво  мой сон.
Желанным возвращеньем пишу
Последний кадр в красивом кино.

Жду комментов :rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Твой вздох коснётся нежностью губ,
> Закончится красиво мой сон.
> Желанным возвращеньем пишу
> Последний кадр в красивом кино.


 :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, ну вот Оль! А ты переживала по поводу пропажи стиха.  :Aga:

----------


## Ольвия

*aigul*,
 Давненько не заглядывала.... Молодец! :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Лен, я только вошла во вкус, а он вдруг...исчез таинственным образом...я даже дочитать не успела - представь моё удивление....
Хоть сейчас дочитала - мне оч. понравилось  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Ольвия*, ага! Оль, ну вот заглянула не с пустыми руками.:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Дождь или снег


класс!!! 3-ая весёлая песня, на которую сразу музыка приходит - класс!!!

----------


## aigul

Час  из любви-
Это кадры немой киноленты,
Где ловлю незаметные жесты,
Каждой  клеточкой чувствую мысли твои.

Мне бы «стоп-кадр»
На моменте нажать, как последний
Взгляд бросаешь, но ждешь продолжений
И слетает отрывисто слово «пока»…

Как прокрутить
Наш сценарий назад посекундно
Чтоб без пауз, но склеена грубо
Недомолвками лента и ей не ожить.

Только нельзя 
Оживить постановку без наших
Отражений на пленке пропавших.
Главные роли там : счастье, любовь , ты и я.

Старый фильм-
Сон, который мне снится упрямо:
Кадр разлук превращается в драму:
Белый снег, опустевшая, легкая синь.

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

Добрый вечер! читала стихи - очень красиво. Захотелось показать то, что было написано давно в минуту сильной грусти. вообще стихами сильно не увлекаюсь, но бывает что-то находит. подскажите, тут обязательно свою тему создавать или можно написать так. просто куда бы не заглянула - свои темы у авторов! извините, если что недопоняла!

----------


## aigul

*ДЭЛИТА*, спасибо за комплимент. :Aga: 
Конечно если есть , что показать открывайте свою тему. Тут каждая тема для автора.

----------


## ДЭЛИТА

не то что бы "есть что показать"! Просто думала, что есть тема, где можно писать всем! :smile: Боюсь, что отдельная моя тема долго не проживет!

----------


## aigul

*ДЭЛИТА*, ну почему же? А вдруг? Тут все пишут когда вдохновение. Бывают возвращаются сюда и через долгое отсутствие.

----------


## Витка

> Час из любви...


Ленусик, на это заиграла мелодия джазовая (быстренький свинг)... :))))))))

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,:smile:класс ! А я даже и не думала , что "Час любви может быть песней! Спасибо!

----------


## Витка

> А я даже и не думала , что "Час любви может быть песней!


И я не знала... но... иногда мелодии приходят сами :))))

----------


## aigul

Белый снег
Землю украшал к её приходу,
А зима 
Так хотела быть к нему холодной.

Только свет
Был вокруг  такой невинно белый
И она
Снова так легко ему поверит.

Припев:
Снег  ей шептал,
Что она не одна,
Тихо ложился под ноги сияньем.

Снег ей шептал,
Что вернется когда
Снова услышит колдуньи дыханье.

2.Для неё
Он искрился под морозным солнцем
И летал
Только утро губ её коснётся.

Хрупкий лед
В колдовских глазах казался вечным.
Снег так ждал,
Каждый год искал с зимою встречи.

3.Белый снег
Падал на ладони ледяные,
Он хотел 
Те минуты сделать неземными.

Время бег
Ради тех двоих не остановит.
Ветер пел, 
Что вернется все по кругу снова.

----------


## Витка

> Снег ей шептал...


Блин, пока взяла телефон в руку, чтобы мелодию записать, то та, что была красивее на припев - ушла... Так обидно  :Aga: :frown::frown::frown:

----------


## Sign

> Снег ей шептал...


Красиво!!!
А у нас всё ещё снега нет((( А так хочется!!!))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,а  у нас есть! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Ты не спрашивай у неба
Почему не видно солнца,
А слеза холодным снегом
На ресницах остается.

Птицей белой и пугливой
Наваждение казалось,
Только в зеркале игриво
Черной ночью отражалось.

Бридж:
Только тепло женской руки
Осталось хранить. Вы так  далеки.
На том берегу замерзшей реки
Метель, как крыло  той, с кем были близки.

Припев:
Она все равно улетит
Там линии становятся далями,
Ей в небесах тепла не найти,
Она вернется птичьими стаями.

Её не легко удержать,
Она в руках скучает за далями.
Когда опять заплачут снега,
Она вернется с птичьими стаями.

2.Поздно спрашивать у неба
Почему  менялись краски.
Просто было мало света,
Из мечты ты сделал маску.

Так хотелось оперенья
Белоснежного коснуться,
А потом просить забвенья
И опять просить  вернуться.

Бридж

Припев

----------


## Sign

Так ВДОХНОВЕННО!!! Должна получиться отличная песня!!! :flower:  Молодчинка!

----------


## aigul

1.Ты не спрашивай у неба
Почему не видно солнца,
А слеза холодным снегом
На ресницах остается.

Птицей белой и пугливой
Наваждение казалось,
Только в зеркале игриво
Черной ночью отражалось.

Бридж:
Только тепло женской руки
Осталось хранить. Вы так далеки.
На том берегу замерзшей реки
Метель, как крыло той, с кем были близки.

Припев:
Она все равно улетит
Там становятся линии  далями,
Ей в небесах тепла не найти,
Она вернется с птичьими стаями.

Её не легко удержать,
Птица  в руках скучает за далями.
Только когда заплачут снега,
Она вернется с птичьими стаями.

2.Поздно спрашивать у неба
Почему менялись краски.
Просто было мало света,
Из мечты ты сделал маску.

Так хотелось оперенья
Белоснежного коснуться,
А потом просить забвенья
И опять просить вернуться.

Бридж

Припев

Извиняюсь! Подкорректировала. :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Под толщей льда живой поток,
Река,  окованная стужей,
Застывшей жизни тихий ток…
Над ним, танцуя, ветры кружат.

Неслышным пульсом бьет вода,
Едва заметное движенье…
Сейчас сильнее холода,
Но будет время воскрешенья.

Метель  её поймала в плен,
В  зеркальной глади тени неба,
Одела берег в снежный лен
И след реки запрятан в небыль.

Его, казалось, вовсе нет.
Дыханье затаив деревья,
Секрет хранят, что по весне
Опять исполнится поверье.

Разбив оковы из стекла
В весну с безудержною силой
Ворвется радостно река
И до безумия красиво!

Среди махровых берегов,
Покрытых зеленью весенней
Она свободна от снегов,
Достойна неба отраженья.

Под толщей льда живой поток,
Река,  окованная стужей,
Застывшей жизни здесь глоток…
Над ним сейчас метели  кружат…

----------


## Sign

Мощное стихотворение!!!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,спасибо! Ну мощности то может и маловато. :biggrin:Но я старалась !

----------


## smychok

> Sign,спасибо! Ну мощности то может и маловато. Но я старалась !


Ты знаешь , Лен, очень хорошо постаралась!!!

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, постаралась  Саша на сколько силенок хватило.:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

1.Немов у дзеркалі відлуння неба
Та тиха течія то все обман
В мої ти очі не дивись, не треба,
Бо там застиг, немов сліпий, туман.

І кожну мить у крижаному серці
Стікали краплі з льоду та вогню.
Хвилина  танули, були нестерпні,
Думки з душі про тебе прогоню.

Припев:
То друга ріка,
Яку ти змінив.
Холодний кришталь
Навіщо любив…

То друга ріка,
Яку запалив.
Навіщо втрачав…
Навіщо  зігрів…

2.Я кожен день благала свою долю,
Щоб ти знайшов мене та повернув.
Нестримний жаль, жадана воля
Створили з мене хвилю вогняну.

А звільнена журба тебе все звала
Тепер вона вже зовсім не така.
Це не вода, що з часом розтавала…
Ії нема, благаю, не шукай!

Отклонение:
То тепер дивись, не відводь очей….
Це між нами шлях з тисячі ночей!

Припев:



Вот я вернулась! :smile:не с пустыми руками.

----------


## PAN

> Вот я вернулась!


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, спасибо! Я єту неделю скучала безумно! 
Хочу порадовать новой песней, но реал мьюзик отказівается её загружать!:confused:

----------


## Лев

> Хочу порадовать новой песней, но реал мьюзик отказівается её загружать


что-то не так делаешь...

----------


## aigul

Ой, а я ответ  украинским шрифтом написала!:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> То друга ріка


Ого!!! Это дело!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

> я ответ украинским шрифтом написала!


Мы заметили...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Срывает тишину
С замерзших тополей
Холодный ветер зим
И чувствуешь сильней
Вдруг неба  глубину,
Морозным утром свет
И красоту картин,
Застывших на стекле.

Заметишь,  за окном
Летает снега пыль
И мастер декабря
Цвета небес размыл.
Молочно-белый сон
Художник разливал, 
Узоры сотворял 
И солнцем их стирал.

Набросок…Легкий взмах
Вчерашних кружевов…
Минутный свой шедевр
Не повторит он вновь.
Никто не вспомнит как
Изогнут завиток
И тронут кистью где
Был льдинки лепесток.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

С праздниками, проходящими и наступающими!!!
Всего самого наилучшего в настоящем и будущем!
[IMG]http://s18.******info/5a704c33c4491a18ed61f1eff5ce35ec.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, Спасибо!!!! :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

1.Не знаю день чи ніч.
Та це вже навіть не важливо.
Коли болить поклич,
Поклич, коли приходять зливи.

Завжди чекай мене,
Втамую дощ в твоєму серці.
Коли твій біль мине,
Душа на небо обернеться.

Приспів:
На згадку залиш собі
З  моєї надії крила
Без них ти не полетиш,
Хоча жага летіть нестримна

На згадку залиш собі
Легкий поцілунок вітру.
Згадай його, як злетиш,
Згадай мою краплину світла.

2. Зостався на межі
Мій ангел втрачений, безкрилий.
Що далі? Розкажи.
Мені без тебе жить несила .

Пішов серед зірок
З тобою  доля заблукала,
Зроблю  останній крок,
В твоєму небі я літала.

----------


## aigul

Перевод ( немного корявый):biggrin:

1.Не знаю день или ночь.
И это уже даже не важно.
Когда болит позови,
Позови, когда приходят ливни.

Всегда жди меня,
Успокою  дождь в твоем сердце.
Когда твоя боль пройдет,
Душа превратится в небо.

Припев:
На память оставь себе
Из  моей надежды крылья
Без них ты не полетишь,
Хотя жажда лететь  неудержимая

На память оставь себе
Легкий поцелуй ветра.
Вспомни его, как взлетишь,
Вспомни мою каплю света.

2. Остался  на краю
Мой ангел утраченній, бескрылый.
Что дальше? Расскажи.
Мне без тебя жить не под силу .

Ушел среди звезд
С тобой  судьба заблудилась,
Сделаю  последний шаг,
В твоем небе я летала.

----------


## Sign

Лирично!

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ну я дама вообще вся лиричная.:biggrin:

----------


## kensarinov

Лена, С НОВЫМ НАСТУПАЮЩИМ ГОДОМ. Удачи во всем,счастья и здоровья. 
*картинки*

----------


## aigul

*kensarinov*, Толя спасибо! И тебя с Новым годом! И пусть никогда грусть не будет присутствовать в твоей жизни! Больше улыбок, счастья и здоровья!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

Всех поздравляю с НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

Напиши письмо,
Но на чисто белом
Мелом,
Сделай из него
Самолет бумажный.
Страшно
Отпускать в полет
Быстрым  взмахом, резво
В небо.
Там его собьет
Кружевным потоком
Мокрым
Снегопад-шутник,
Разбросавшись снегом,
Следом устремится вниз,
Не читая строчки,
Точно
Упадет в ладонь.
С откровенно грустным
Чувством
Превратится он
В лепесток бумажный
Влажный.




Вот. 
Меня берут сомнения. 
Вашего я жду мнения.
:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Ребята! Вот посмотрите! Мне так понравилось!

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...&postcount=656

----------


## aigul

наверно стих мой очень плох, что отзыов совсем не вижу.:confused:

----------


## Лев

> наверно стих мой очень плох, что отзывов совсем не вижу.


Елена! Трезва ты уже?
И рано  проснулась?
Ведь все с бодуна, в неглиже -
Какая тут критика? Ты б улыбнулась:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,
Спасибо, Лев!
Хоть ты
Меня не забываешь!
С улыбкой отзыв оставляешь.:biggrin:

Ты прав, что с бодуна прочесть
Моё творенье невозможно.
Гы, очень сложно.

----------


## aigul

В окно опять стучит зима.
Была холодной, неприступной,
Сегодня королева льда,
Рыдая, таяла, так глупо.

Устав от снежных куражей,
Она внезапно оглянулась.
Желала солнечных огней,
Сбежав из ледяного круга.

Свой белый сбросила покров:
«Он для невесты нежной, юной!»
Всё в слякоть превратила вновь
В порыве ярости безумной.

Пришла заснежив все мосты,
Все реки заковав в оковы…
Взглянув,  ищу зимы черты
В  той,  что стучится в окна снова.

В промокшем взгляде нет снегов,
А на ресницах капли-льдинки…
Передо мной хрустальный звон,
А не зима с моей картинки.

Грустила морось на стекле…
Забытый день как будто  ищет
Царица снега что-то мне
Все плача на окошке  пишет.

----------


## PAN

> Напиши письмо


 :Ok: ... Умница...




> Меня берут сомнения.


Не отдавай им себя...:biggrin:

Мне действительно понравилось...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, спасибо! Ну если ты сказал значит не отдам.  :Aga:  просто может стиль несколько витееватый.

----------


## tamara rabe

aigul!  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Напиши письмо


Цепануло!!! Классно!!! Молодчинка!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Ну а это я опять пою

Арлекино:

http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/691285


Червона рута:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/691286


Запись домашняя прошу строго не судить.

----------


## aigul

1.На руках моих
Больше нет следа
От твоих поцелуев нежных.
Ты кричал  «Прости»
Только навсегда
Я ушла по дороге  снежной.

Припев:
Целуй!
Целуй меня ветер!
Танцуй
Метелью навстречу!
Бегу!
Бегу от потери…
Люблю!
Люблю и не верю!

Укрой
Мне плечи снегами!
Закрой
Любовь между нами.
Прости,
Что  от слез  снежинки!
Не жди,
Что растают льдинки!

2. Эхо слов твоих
Улетает вдаль
Я твержу, что тебя не слышу.
Небо раскроил,
Плача, снегопад.
Вздох мой вновь рассыпал по крышам.

3.На руках моих
Не найти тепла
И дыханье твоё не греет.
Он тебя простил
Глупый снегопад,
Но мня вернуть не сумеет.

----------


## Витка

> Целуй меня, ветер...


А этот текст можно взять для песни?

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, попробуй. :Aga:

----------


## Kliakca

> Целуй меня, ветер...


Лена, очень красивая и душещипательная песня получится!!! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, ну тут текстов то гора , а вот композеры не ведутся.:biggrin:

Насть , а вообще-то все зависит от музыки. Будет разрывная музыка, будет и душу щипать. :Aga: 

Спасибо, что забежала! :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> вот композеры не ведутся.


В очередь стоят...:smile:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,да что-то не вижу очереди. Разбежались по углам. Отмечают наверное.:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> очень красивая и душещипательная песня получится!!


Никаких гарантий:tongue:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, а ты че дразнишься! Мож и получится!:tongue:

----------


## luudvig

> Закрой
> Любовь между нами.


Как это?

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,не придирайся! Это не шансон! Здесь можно повыпендриваться.

----------


## Лев

> Мож и получится!


Получится...

----------


## tamara rabe

> Как это?


Тут всё дело в знаке препинания... А если таковой отсутствует - каждый понимает, как чувствует. :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

Припев:
Целуй!
Целуй меня ветер!
Танцуй!
Лети мне навстречу!
Бегу!
Бегу от потери…
Люблю!
Люблю и не верю!

Укрой
Мне плечи снегами!
Стеной 
Метель  между нами!
Прости,
Что от слез снежинки!
Не жди,
Что растают льдинки!

Учитывая критику, предлагаю ещё вариант припева. Хотя Больше нравится первый!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, и мне первый вариант больше нравится, он в твоём стиле, а  этот - обычный.

----------


## tamara rabe

Улыбнись на критику и слушай сердце, Айгуль. Оно у тебя - умница!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,
*tamara rabe*, девочки спасибо!!!! Вот вы меня поняли!!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

ВСЕХ С РОЖДЕСТВОМ!

----------


## aigul

1.На руках моих
Больше нет следа
От твоих поцелуев нежных.
Ты кричал «Прости»
Только навсегда
Я ушла по дороге снежной.

Припев:
Целуй!
Целуй меня ветер!
Танцуй
Метелью навстречу!
Бегу!
Бегу от потери…
Люблю!
Люблю и не верю!

Укрой
Мне плечи снегами!
Закрой
Любовь между нами.
Прости,
Что слезы - снежинки!
Не жди,
Чтоб таяли  льдинки!

2. Эхо слов твоих
Улетает вдаль
Я твержу, что тебя не слышу.
Небо раскроил,
Плача, снегопад.
Криком боль  разметал по крышам.

3.На руках моих
Не найти тепла
И дыханье твоё не греет.
Он тебя простил
Глупый снегопад,
Но меня вернуть не сумеет.


Вот немного переделала. :smile:Там в некоторых местах нейдобно было. :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

*ЛЕНОЧКА*!!! Поздравляю тебя с Новым годом и Рождеством!!! Пусть все твои мечты сбудутся!!!

[IMG]http://*********ru/1000829.gif[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1006973.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Боже мой ! А тигрюлечки какие! Класс! Спасибо! Я надеюсь , что у всех у нас все будет прекрасно! 

ООООО а если мои мечты сбудутся......!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********ru/1010828.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Лев

> Целуй меня ветер!


Который раз ты пробуешь стихи
И песнями они звучат:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/692691/
**************************************
Певуньи! Кто споёт?

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, Спасибо!  :Aga: Ну ждем певуньев.:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

_(настойчивым, упрямым, стойким и жизнелюбивым)_

Впитала кожа запах горечи…
Так пахнет одиночества сезон.
Со вздохом понимаешь вскорости,
Что ты одна и только сдержишь стон.

Твой мир, что так любила, рушится,
Опоры нет, все кажется смешным,
Для тех,  кто рядом он  - ненужное,
Отбросы , запредельные мечты.

Но полосы такие - неизбежное
И   страшно так, когда любя
Не слышат… Ты уже отвержена
Для прошлого, для друга, для себя.

Кто ты? Откуда? Все ненужное!
Ты из других, тебя им не понять.
Горящая и безоружная,
Все заново приходится начать.

Все заново…Все  в жизни бренное,
Все краткое. Хорошее вдвойне…
Лишь только ты и солнце неизменное,
И то , что снова жить , как на войне.

Пойдешь с рисованной улыбкою,
Опять земля уходит из-под ног.
Надломленною стала скрипкою,
Но так звучишь! Сильней чем неба хор!

Твой гриф, покрытый лаком нежности,
Доверчивый к играющим рукам,
Израненный людской небрежностью,
Все струны держит, будто хрупкий храм.

----------


## aigul

О чем  грустишь, озябшая березка,
Наверно  зимний ветер нашептал,
Что есть на свете вольные места,
А ты по ним   тоскуешь ,плача  слезно?

Печаль о том, что ласковых восходов
Не видишь за панельною стеной
И не ласкает в роще кружевной
Листву закат прохладным нежным вздохом.

Одна растешь среди многоэтажек,
Царевна  под  охраной тополей.
На фоне этих гордых королей
Была всегда чужой и эпатажной.

Но там, на воле,  может и завьюжат,
Сломают зимы тонкий хрупкий стан,
А стерпишь всё, опять придет  весна,
Ступая по проталинам и лужам.

Раздолья нет, но вёсны городские
Тебя опять окутают теплом
И улыбаясь солнцу за окном 
Сережки снова вижу  озорные..

Опять, смеясь, запутается ветер
Среди листвы, в кудрявых волосах.
Он будет петь, что зеленей леса
И реки глубже протекают  где-то.

----------


## luudvig

> О чем грустищь, озябшая березка...


Мда-а-а-а! Могёёёёёёёёёём!!! Даже - могем!!! :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, иногда могем.

----------


## luudvig

> иногда могем.


А всё время не надо,мы-ж не "Фабрика" :flower: :biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> мы-ж не "Фабрика"


...но могём:smile:

----------


## aigul

Кто сказал, что пора нелюбви?
Кто сказал, что унылость и стужа?
Разливают тепло фонари
Снежных бабочек рой так и кружит.

Как на сцене,  софитов игра ,
Заискрилась рапсодия снега,
Зазвучала… Теперь до утра
Заметет до единого следа.

По знакомой дороге иду,
А кварталы вечерних феерий
Мне навстречу и в зимнем бреду
Снова в сказку так хочется верить.

Боже! Как мы с тобой  далеки!
Ты позвонишь и спросишь «Ну где ты?...»
А вокруг танец свой мотыльки
Дарят мне в электрическом свете…

Так случилось, что мы далеки
И виной тому не расстоянье.
Ни при чём  здесь пора нелюбви,
Это просто зимы состоянье.

----------


## Sign

РОМАНТИЧНО!!!!)))) :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,спасибо. :Oj: Это вчерашний вечер. :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Он будет петь, что зеленей леса
> И реки глубже протекают где-то.


.... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Павел! Воот и твой наконец-то след  появился.  :Aga:

----------


## Баламутка

Тихонько вспорхнув с дерева
Того самого дерева
которое своей макушкой упирается в Небо
не давая ему упасть
Птица-ночь расправила крылья
окутав ими мир
Раскрыла клюв
и запела песню сна...
От которой всё засыпает...
Тает тает...
***
Шаман у костра
Песня сплетается с дымом
к Небу летит
Пальцы по бубну танцуют...
Ты приди приди
утро
Ты взойди взойди
Солнце...
Всё быстрее движенья...
Ты приди утро
Распустись цветком...
И вот на Востоке
полоской рассвета
Утро восходит...
Шаман у костра...
***
По Небу летит
метель
На белых своих
оленях
И посыпает землю
белым белым снегом...
Белое покрывало
Белая вуаль...

----------


## aigul

*Баламутка*, я конечно рада , что вы заглянули , но это тема где я размещаю свои стихи  и мне оставляют комменты. Поэтому создайте свою и плиз , размещайте там. Даже дело не в  том, что стихи вы разместили в мой теме, но раз уж зашли и написали стихи, то хоть комменты в адрес автора темы оставляйте.

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Баламутка, баламутка -
 Намутит, как будто шутка:rolleyes:

----------


## Баламутка

> *aigul*,
>  Баламутка, баламутка -
>  Намутит, как будто шутка:rolleyes:


Прошу великодушно простить!"
Ну "чайник" я пока!! :Pivo:

----------


## aigul

*Баламутка*,да ничего страшного, буду рада  если зайдете ещё в гости. И вашей теме с радостью почитаю стихи.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> О чем грустишь, озябшая березка,
> Наверно зимний ветер нашептал,
> Что есть на свете вольные места,
> А ты по ним тоскуешь ,плача слезно?...






> Кто сказал, что пора нелюбви?
> Кто сказал, что унылость и стужа?
> Разливают тепло фонари
> Снежных бабочек рой так и кружит....


Здорово! :Ok: 
Принимай! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*,Лен, спасибо я люблю букетики! :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> Ну "чайник" я пока!!


Не, вы чайка!

----------


## aigul

Мне  не хочется петь, 
Потому, что есть ты  в каждом слове
И не буду писать,
Если в мысли вернешься мои.

Заключенное в клеть  
Моё сердце   просило покоя,
Изболелось в тисках
Опостылевшей лжи для двоих.

Мне, не помня себя,
Без оглядки сбежать бы , забыться
Где хранит тишину
Чудный храм корабельной сосны.

Я  взмолюсь к небесам,
Чтоб узнать, что же чувствуют птицы,
Призывая грозу
На ожившие реки весны,

Каплю жизни вдохнуть,
Тут трепещет она в каждом стебле,
Тут она без конца ,
Без начала, как песнь облаков.

Утопить бы тоску
В чистом небе соснового леса
И найти в родниках
Всю несказанность ласковых слов.

----------


## Skadi

> Мне, не помня себя,
> Без оглядки сбежать бы , забыться
> Где хранит тишину
> Чудный храм корабельной сосны.
> 
> Я  взмолюсь к небесам,
> Чтоб узнать, что же чувствуют птицы,
> Призывая грозу
> На ожившие реки весны,
> ...


Вау! очень откликнулось  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## smychok

> Утопить бы тоску
> В чистом небе соснового леса
> И найти в родниках
> Всю несказанность ласковых слов.


 :flower: ...

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Ленусик, картинка - прям моя родина - Беларусь!!! Ах, как же хочется снова в наши сосновые, партизанские леса по ландыши, чебрец и чернику сходить!!!
Растравила душу прям! Итак, постоянно снится наш городок в лесу в 3 дома в окружении сосен... Какой же там воздух, ты бы знала!!!

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,
*smychok*,
*Витка*, ничего себе у меня гостей! Я прям воспряла духом! :Aga: 

*Витка*, у нас тоже сосновые леса, Кременской заповедник. Там как раз такие сосны, корабельные.

----------


## smychok

> Витка, ничего себе у меня гостей! Я прям воспряла духом!


Накрывай на стол))))))))))

----------


## aigul

*smychok*, Санька, а ты почему не спишь? Ну тогда пожалуйста угощаемся!

----------


## aigul

1.Загубилась без тебе доля
У пустелі жалю та льоду.
Ти моєї душі неволя,
Моє небо, моя негода.

Як піском крижаним в обличчя
Б’є болючій про щасті спогад.
Відчуваю,що  ти покличеш
Теплий дощ у мої долоні.

Припев:
Та де ти!
Та де ти, небо дощове!
Бо сумую без тебе я ,
Мов без зливи суха земля.

Чекаю!
Чекаю небо дощове,
Та вже скільки ночей без сну
Я благаю прийти весну!

2. Я не вірив , що то в останнє
Кожна крапля мене любила,
Таким ніжним було прощання,
Але ти мене не простила.

І пішла за осіннім вітром,
За останнім теплом за обрій,
А у небі зимово- синім
Залишила снігів неспокій.

----------


## aigul

*Вот корявенький перевод*

1.Потерялась без тебя судьба
В пустыне сожаления и льда.
Ты моей души неволя,
Мое небо, мое ненастье.

Как песком ледяным в лицо
Бьет болюче о  счастье воспоминание.
Чувствую,что  ты позовешь
Теплый дождь в мои ладони.

Припев:
И где ты!
И где ты, небо дождевое!
Так  грущу без тебя я ,
Будто без ливня сухая земля.

Жду!
Жду небо дождевое,
И уже сколько ночей без сна
Я умоляю прийти весну!

2. Я не верил , что это последний раз
Каждая капля меня любила,
Таким нежным было прощание,
Но ты меня не простила.

И пошла за осенним ветром,
За последним теплом за горизонт,
А в небе зимне- синим
Оставила снегов непокой.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо за новый текст на любимом украинском!!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Лев

"Целуй меня, ветер" сегодня зазвучала, благодаря Инне Корецкой женским голосом:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/700201

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,Спасибо! Инна просто молодец!!!!! И песня получилась !

----------


## Лев

*aigul*,
 Инна :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,ой ну это я с мороза! :biggrin:

----------


## vadimsereda

*aigul*,
 Ленусик!!! :flower:  Ну могёёёёёёёём!!! :Ok: 
Молодчинка!!!kiss

----------


## aigul

1.Две дороги разошлись.
У развилки ясень.
Он случайно разделил
Жизнь мою и счастье.
И оно бежало вдаль,
С ветром за весною,
А озябшая печаль  
По пятам за мною.

Припев:
Здравствуй , ясень,
Мы с тобою запечалились вдвоем.
Неба просинь 
На закате загорается огнем.
Не осудишь  и не спросишь,
Только я скажу «Прости!»
Видишь, ясень,
Я вернулся, чтоб судьбу свою найти.

2.Там родная сторона
У дорог, за полем.
Эх, по ней моя душа
Разрывалась болью!
По лазурным небесам,
По девчонке русой
Тосковал по колоскам
И по песне русской.


есть вариант второго куплета


2.Там родная сторона
У дорог, за полем.
Эх, по ней моя душа
Разрывалась болью!
По лазурным небесам,
По девчонке русой
Не нашел я счастья там
На земле нерусской.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Лена, молодец!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## luudvig

> А озябшая печаль  
> По пятам за мною.


Ну,Ленуся,ну врезала!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## kensarinov

Лена, -----молодчина. :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,
*kensarinov*, родненькие мои! Спасибки!!!!! Очень приятно!

----------


## LINSLI

*Ясень*

Лена, впечатляет и попадает, а это значит трогает, цепляет ну и так далее...Не писал ещё музыку в таком стиле (как я её увидел), но мысли уже западают. Пока только думаю. Спасибо, есть стимул двигаться дальше. :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь! Я рада, что задело тебя!  :Aga:  Твори!!!!!!! kiss

----------


## PAN

> Мне не хочется петь,


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, уже хочется и петь, и плясать :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

1.Наполнен воздух сумасшествием,
Наперебой звенят капели,
А в лужах солнце заблестевшее
Смеясь, рисует акварели.

Опять  пойдешь по странным улицам,
Ступая по блестящим лужам,
И счастье рядом хитро жмурится,
Последнюю прогонит стужу.

Припев:
Оглянись…
Это все не случайно!
Улыбнется 
Тебе эта девушка -тайна!

Оглянись!
И в  задумчивом взгляде 
Улыбнется
Мечта и всегда будет рядом.

2.Она пройдет,  не остановится,
Тебя совсем не замечая,
И за весной сейчас захлопнется
Вновь дверь уставшего трамвая.

Наполнен воздух сумасшествием
И мысли  путаются снова.
Тогда  скажи хотя бы жестами
Ей те заветные три слова.

Бридж:
Ну, что стоишь!
Пусть это всё нелепо.
Что стоишь!
Пока любовь не спета
Беги за ней, ну, что стоишь!

Припев

Эту песню написала для Кати (Missinga). Теперь жду её ответа  и вашего мнения.:smile:

----------


## Лев

> Эту песню написала для Кати (Missinga). Теперь жду её ответа и вашего мнения.
> __________________


Будет песня, будут и мнения. А стихи хорошие :flower:

----------


## Беспалый

*aigul*, прекрасные песенные стихи. Почему-то сразу навеяло какой-то лёгкий рок-н-рольчик, даже "джайв", примерно так:

http://ifolder.ru/16186477

----------


## aigul

*Беспалый*,Сергей!!!! Да да да!!!! Вот когда писала имено  о  мелодии в таком стиле и думала! Просто супер!!!!!!А может предложим Кате сразу и мелодию?

Сергей, я когда только появилась на этом форуме наткнулась на фашу темку в поэзии, читала и восхищалась, поэтому мне ваш отзыв особенно приятен, потому, что поэзия вам далеко не чужая!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Беспалый

> А может предложим Кате сразу и мелодию?


Без проблем. Только вот сейчас у меня, к сожалению, нет времени, чтобы сделать нормальную арранжировку.

----------


## aigul

*Беспалый*, я попробую предложить, а там посмотрим.  :Aga:

----------


## Беспалый

> Беспалый, я попробую предложить, а там посмотрим.


ОК! :Aga:  :Aga:  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Растекалась морозная синь,
Мне её бы испить глоток,
Но наверно ещё не срок
Бесталанной полета просить.

Не расправить ещё мне крыла,
Не летать в облаках весны,
Я земная, не то, что ты,
Мой осколок, подранок-душа.

Ты обноски своих неудач,
Город стрельчатых тополей,
Покидая, жалеть не смей,
Пусть теперь жизнь несется вскачь.

Вслед завьюжит обрывками фраз,
Что терялись снежной зимой,
Обещал любовью земной
Излечить мою душу не раз.

За спиной эхом зыбким слова,
Это счастье, ты оглянись,
И дрожит прозрачная синь
Знаешь , стерпится,  вторит  она.

Не расправить ещё мне крыла,
Я земная, не то, что ты,
Как и я все же ждешь весны,
В капле неба, подранок-душа.

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Лен, замечательные тексты! :Ok: 
Надеюсь скоро услышать песнями.:rolleyes:
Удачи тебе! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*, спасибо! Я тоже надеюсь!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Солнца луч
Разбросал нежный свет по крышам
И теперь нам не до сна.

Поутру
В сонный город пришла неслышно
Разлив капель девчонка- весна

Припев:
Ты послушай,
Как звучит рассвет,
Снова город сходит с ума.

И по лужам
Вновь танцуя с ветром
Приходила весна.

2.Попроси
У неё ярких красок неба
И добавь каплю любви.

Ты стихи
Напиши на остатках снега,
О чем мечтаешь, в них расскажи.

3. Новый день,
Улыбаясь,  шагал по крышам
И теперь нам не до сна.

Там капель
Разливая, пришла неслышно,
Застенчиво девчонка- весна.

----------


## Sign

> девчонка- весна


Клёвая песня бы получилась!!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Витка

> Клёвая песня бы получилась!!!


Почему БЫ получилась??? ПОЛУЧИТСЯ ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО!!!!

----------


## aigul

Рисует художник облако
Над полем пшеничного цвета…
На белом лучами проблески
Добавят,  играя рассветы.

И ангела пишет черного,
Идущего вдаль по дороге
Что прячет крыло паленое,
Ему оно рая дороже.

Земную любовь за бессмертие
Он выменял, ну и что же…
Теперь на крыле отметина,
Но в небо лететь он сможет…

Тот ангел уходит в прошлое,
На холст ляжет угольной краской,
Но взгляд на прощанье брошенный 
Останется вечной загадкой…

Глаза, будто травы зеленые
Бросают свое отраженье,
Когда в небеса устремленные,
То в них синевы наважденье…

Рисует художник облако
Над полем пшеничного цвета
И звонит хрустальный колокол,
Там ангел  зажег рассветы. ..

----------


## Лев

> Там ангел зажег рассветы. ..


красиво...

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, спасибки. Вот вырвалось. :biggrin:

----------


## Sign

> Вот вырвалось.


Что значит вырвалось! Это обезьяна из клетки вырвалась!
Очень интересный стих...но ты что привычку от меня в час ночи писать взяла???)))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, ну да , а что?

----------


## Sign

> а что?


время с 12.00 до 01.30 забито мной))))

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, да ладно, у вас в это время на час больше!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, Ленусик, у тебя случайно нет текста, чтобы в припеве были слова Добрый вечер или Здравствуйте! и что-то в таком духе, на начало концерта???

----------


## aigul

Нет, к сожалению такого ент:confused:

----------


## Лев

> Нет, к сожалению такого ент


Тогда енто напиши:smile:

----------


## aigul

1.В безумном танце образов и красок
Мелькает тень танцующей свечи,
На легкой ткани огненные стразы
И каждый взмах в них отблеском звучит.

Сплетением иллюзий и надежды
Рисует карнавал мечту её.
Под маской нерастраченную  нежность
Во взгляде мимолетном узнаешь.

Бридж:
Этот сон повторяется каждую ночь…
Мелькают темных улиц лабиринты,
Её слышу голос, но мне суждено
Дойти лишь до двери закрытой.

Припев:
Её забудь!
Звенела полночь.
Её забудь!
И воск растает  .

Она свеча
И ей не больно
Она свеча
Она сгорает.

Уйдет опять по узким переулкам,
Бегу за ней по каплям восковым
И я храню печальный образ хрупкий,
Придуманные тонкие черты.

Почувствую полночное дыханье,
Согретое той призрачной свечой.
Вершила неразгаданная тайна
Мою судьбу печатью колдовской.


Воть что-то  намалевала :smile:

----------


## Sign

> намалевала


Не намалевала, а нарисовала образ))) Интересно!

----------


## Лев

> Не намалевала, а нарисовала


О... перевёл с украиньской мови на русский:smile:

----------


## PAN

> Воть что-то


 :Aga: ...

----------


## MOPO

> Земную любовь за бессмертие
> Он выменял, ну и что же…
> Теперь на крыле отметина,
> Но в небо лететь он НЕ сможет…


"Город Ангелов"  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*МОРО*, Олег спасибо! Но если ты заметил там в третьем и шестом именно такой ритм, как я написала. 
Он сможет взлететь, даже если и отметина.  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Рисует художник облако
Над полем пшеничного цвета…
На белом лучами проблески
Добавят, играя рассветы.

И ангела пишет черного,
Идущего вдаль по дороге
Что прячет крыло паленое,
Ему оно рая дороже.

Земную любовь за бессмертие
Он выменял, ну и что же…
Теперь на крыле отметина,
И в небо лететь он не сможет…

Тот ангел уходит в прошлое,
На холст ляжет угольной краской,
Но взгляд на прощанье брошенный 
Останется вечной загадкой…

Глаза, будто травы зеленые
Бросают свое отраженье,
Когда в небеса устремленные,
То в них синевы наважденье…

Рисует художник облако
Над полем пшеничного цвета
И звонит хрустальный колокол,
Зажег там мой ангел рассветы ...

Олежка , воть можно так, чтобы третий и шестой не выделялись .:smile:
Как лучше?

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш вижу ты снова сделал облет темок! Спасибо!

----------


## PAN

> сделал облет темок


Я всегда здесь... Даже если меня здесь нет...:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

> Рисует художник облако
> Над полем пшеничного цвета
> И звонит хрустальный колокол,
> Зажег там мой ангел рассветы ...


Красиво :smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

1.Я на любовь гадала зимней ночью,
А  рядом тихо плакала свеча
И заговор звучал, всего три строчки,
Он нас с тобою тайно повенчал.

Припев:
Верни мою душу , суженый,
Но только позёмкой кружатся
Снежинки продрогшие слов.

Верни моё сердце, отпусти
И если тебя я должна найти,
Меня позови, разорви цепь замерзших  оков.

2.Предсказывая судьбы лед стеклянный,
Лицо рисует в отблесках огня.
Почувствует ладонь холодный глянец,
Твой образ сменит дали колея.

3. «Скажи мне, где найти тебя, мой милый!»,
А зеркало покажет млечный путь
И ветреный январь печалью стылой
Так вьюжит, до рассвета не уснуть. 


Оля, спасибо!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> «Скажи мне, где найти тебя, мой милый!»,
> А зеркало покажет млечный путь


:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, Оля  вижу зацепил тебя мой текст.  :Aga: 

Спасибо!

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Угадала, Алён  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*, интересно, что скажут наши композеры?

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Хороший вопрос, Лен :smile:

----------


## aigul

*Skadi*,ага риторицкий.:biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
Интересно, услышим ли риторицкий ответ :rolleyes:...:wink:

----------


## MOPO

> Земную любовь за бессмертие
> Он выменял, ну и что же…
> Теперь на крыле отметина,
> И в небо лететь он не сможет…


Лена, когда прочитал - вспомнил "Город Ангелов" с Николосом Кейджем и Мег Райн. Чтобы быть способным любить и чувствовать, нужно отказаться от небесной сущности и упасть. Ангел теряет крылья, но приобретает любовь!  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> услышим ли риторицкий ответ


Ответ может быть молниеносным, если зацепит и зазвучит...

----------


## Skadi

> Ответ может быть молниеносным, если зацепит и зазвучит...


Слова истинного музыканта :rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

1.Вже розтанули сніги
І течуть стрімкі потоки….
Чи зустрінуться шляхи
Наші з небом синьооким

Він  залишив восени
Місто ранком полохливим,
Я відчула, що не мій,
Доля вже усе змінила.

Приспів:
Не треба  питати  чому
Душі моїй зимно щоночі…
Мене він  залишив саму,
Відтоді сумні мої очі.

Не треба питати чому
Весна за вікном не для мене,
Чи зимно без мене йому...
Не скаже замріяне небо

2.Ти пробач, що не змогла,
Що до тебе не злетіла,
Зрозуміла, що зима
Душу хутко полонила.

Та розтанули сніги
У вікно вже рветься світло….
Не   зустрінуться   шляхи,
Я зимовим стану вітром…

----------


## aigul

1.Уже растаяли снега
И текут стремительные потоки....
Встретятся ли пути
Наши с небом синеглазым

Он  оставил осенью
Город утром пугливым,
Я почувствовала, что не мой,
Судьба уже все изменила.

Припев:
Не надо  спрашивать  чему
Души моей холодно каждую ночь...
Меня он  оставил самую,
С того времени печальные мои глаза.

Не надо спрашивать чему
Весна за окном не для меня,
Холодно ли без меня ему...
Не скажет замечтавшееся небо

2.Ты извини, что не смогла,
Что к тебе не взлетела,
Поняла, что зима
Душу быстро пленила.

И растаяли снега
В окно уже рвется свет....
Не   встретятся   пути,
Я зимним состояния ветром...

----------


## yozhik67

*aigul*, с праздником!

[IMG]http://*********org/276318m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*yozhik67*,спасибо большое!!!!!!! Очень нежная и красивая картинка!! :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/284503m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

*Леночка,* _поздравляю 
С первой капелью, c последней метелью,
С праздником юной Весны!
Тебя поздравляю, сердечно желаю:
Счастья, здоровья, удач и любви!_

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
*Леночка, с Весной и всем самым прекрасным!*

[IMG]http://*********org/280425m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь! Спасибо!!! Большоооое! Красиво так фото оформил!!!!! :Ok: 
Цем! 

*Skadi*, Олечка и тебя с праздником весны!!!! Любви тебе самой солнечной!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
*Спасибо, милая! kiss*

----------


## Sign

*aigul*,
Леночка!!! С праздником тебя!!! Желаю чтобы жизни была твоя сказкой, как и подобает КОРОЛЕВЕ!!!
P.S. Извини за опоздание...был "в улёте")))))

----------


## aigul

Капельку мудрости мне бы
И я пойму, что дороже?
Молний разрыв в черном небе?
Солнечный день погожий?

Тихое поле пшеницы,
С колосом, солнцем налитым?
Может быть буйство зарницы
Над горизонтом разбитым?

Вечно печальная осень
Щедрая на разлуку?
Или весенний  набросок
Счастья на скорую руку?

Кот на диване мурлычет,
Словно он душу читает…
Вечер касается крыши
Тенью, у самого края.

Ходики, меряя время,
Шаг замедляют зачем-то…
А за окном вечереет,
Скрипнут печально качели.

Вдруг понимаю…Дороже-
Слышать родное дыханье!
Весны уходят, когда же
Наше нарушу молчанье?

----------


## luudvig

> Или весенний  набросок
> Счастья на скорую руку?


Ну,Елена!!!Это-ж надо... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,спасибо, Валер! Иногда надо. :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Капельку мудрости мне бы


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,Пашенька! Я всегда рада твоим визитам!!!! Спасибо!

----------


## aigul

1.Последний снег, земли касаясь, тает…
Наполнив сердце белою тоской,
Он , с легкою душой весну прощая,
Становится бегущею водой.

Припев:
Если бы знал, невезучий мой
Как я хочу,  чтобы ты был со мной!
А хочешь я стану талой водой
И напою твою душу весной…

2.Наивный , он ,наверно,  невезучий,
Посмел  любовь безумную  найти
И, падая, надеялся на случай,
Что не узнает в жизни пустоты.

3.Последний снег, ну что же ты наделал!
Кружился, падал и, опять летел…
Так тихо было в этот миг и бело
В щемящей сердце, нежной чистоте.

----------


## Sign

> Наивный , он ,наверно,  невезучий,
> Посмел  любовь безумную  найти


Классные строчки!!! :flower:

----------


## aigul

Расскажите туманы седые,
Что над омутом вьетесь глубоким?
Где мне травы найти колдовские,
Чтобы месяцем стать одиноким?

Просто нет мне к любимой возврата…
Возрождаясь в безветренном небе,
Я ,незримо,  всегда буду рядом
В спящих окнах серебряным  светом.

Я, касаясь чуть пахнущей кожи,
Зацелую любимые плечи…
Боже! Если же чудо возможно,
Пусть тоску по ней время излечит.

Где туманы вы прячете травы?
Не забыть её взгляд черноокий!
Вы откройте мне тайну дубравы,
Как мне месяцем стать одиноким?

----------


## PAN

> Расскажите туманы


Дайте мне гитару и голос...

*aigul*,
 Это романс...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,спасибо! Я на это и расчитывала.  :Aga: А что гитары нет?Ты разве не играешь?

----------


## PAN

> А что гитары нет?Ты разве не играешь?


Сейчас нет... Подарю себе новую в мае, на ДР...
А вот балалайку новую пока не потяну...:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Пашенька, а что балалайка дороже гитары? Или ты сразу два инструмента хочешь? Кстати хоть послушать то тебя где? Темы нет у тебя, хотя я уверена пишешь прекрасно, музыку тоже нигде не выставляешь , а я уверена пишешь. Паш, ну хоть что нибудь покажи?

----------


## Лев

> а что балалайка дороже гитары?


Заказ концертной балалайки у мастера от 2000 долларов и выше. Раритеты - вообще заоблачные цены. У гитар свои цены - мало не покажется.

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,ого!!!!!! Вот это да!

----------


## yozhik67

*aigul*, вот теперь по новой аватарке вижу - действительно ВЕСНА идёт! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*yozhik67*, спасибо! вот выберусь скоро за пролесками (нашими подснежниками). :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, *Ленусик, приветик!!! Наконец-то записала нашу с тобой 
"Скажи, чому!"
Вот она - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/728899/*

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,Вика! Огромное спасибо! Очень красивая мелодия! Нежная такая! :Aga:

----------


## luudvig

> "Скажи, чому!"


Привет.Отлично !!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валер! спасибо! Я сама очень рада за песню! Вика поработала на славу!

----------


## Skadi

> "Скажи, чому!"


Вика  :Ok:  Какое же наслаждение - тебя слушать  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: :rolleyes:
Не знала, что ты пишешь музыку - для меня это явилось неким откровением - приятным откровением :smile:
*aigul*,
Лена, привет! Поздравляю с рождением новой песни  :flower:

----------


## Лев

> Лена, привет! Поздравляю с рождением новой песни


Старой на новую мелодию:rolleyes:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/577194/
*aigul*,
Поэтесса одна, Муза наша,
Вдохновляет "варить" свою кашу
Из стиха одного на мелодии разные -
Получаются песни прекрасные :flower: 
Я, возможно, нескромен похоже :Aga: 
Вы простите меня, я вас тоже:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Лев. ну да, ты прав. 
Я рада , что вариантов несколько.

----------


## Skadi

> Старой на новую мелодию


Гм...Лев, я что-то пропустила?..

----------


## Лев

> Гм...Лев, я что-то пропустила?..


Песнионерская история моя
Вся в моей теме - я не я:rolleyes:
Горжусь, Айгулька стала песней
С моей подачи - всем известно
(Ой :Oj:  нескромный я какой :Vah: )

----------


## Skadi

> Ой нескромный я какой


Констатация факта - не есть нескромность,
В работе композитора - его наклонность :wink:

----------


## Лев

> В работе композитора - его наклонность


Ой, на что ты, Skadi, намекаешь?
В какую позу ты склоняешь? :Vah:

----------


## Skadi

> В какую позу ты склоняешь?


Склоняю в позу компОзера
У клавишных - не у Озера :biggrin:

----------


## aigul

1.Недолюбила,  наверно,  тебя
Недолюбила…
И отпускала, наверное,  зря,
Но нет той силы,
Чтобы вернула любовь…
Я  зачеркнула слова
Печалью.
И на ладони моей
След от непрожитых дней
Стираю…

Припев:
Мне говорила душа:
Догорай и не бойся,
Тебе без него не  дышать,
Он твое небо и солнце…

Ты же в чужих руках
Станешь остывшим пеплом
И улетала душа
Вслед за любимым ветром

2.Недолюбила, я знаю, тебя…
Недолюбила…
Просто боялась слепого огня…
Невыносимо
Вечно любовью болеть
И в одиночестве тлеть,
Как пепел
Вновь к небесам ревновать
И бесконечно искать
Свой ветер.

Воть ночью накарябала:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Всех с Христовым Воскресеньем!!!!!

----------


## Skadi

*aigul*,
*Леночка, Христос Воскресе!
Счастья, здоровья, неиссякаемого творчества! 
*
 [IMG]http://*********ru/1080107.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо, Ленусик!!! И текст великолепный и за поздравления спасибо!!!
Во истину Воскресе, девочки!

----------


## PAN

> Воть ночью накарябала


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паша спасибо!Спасибо за то , что заходишь, за внимание к моей писанине!!!!! Раз отметился , значит неплохо! Я знаю.  :Aga:

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*, 
Цветут цветы в твоих стихах
И ты цветёшь не уставая.
Весна пускай насытит птах,
Мороз зимы превозмогая.

----------


## aigul

Руки коснулись прохлады,
Воды зачерпнула ладонью…
Словно вся наша неправда
Тут омутом стала бездонным.

Ложью душе не напиться,
Ей нужен вкус чистого неба.
Горькою стала водица
От слез, что лила незаметно.

Люди твердят «Все вернется..»
Но только уже слишком поздно.
Через туманы, да к солнцу
Душа полетела свободно.

Веря , что сердце открыто,
Летела она, оставляя 
След на волнах рябью зыбкой.
Любовь от беды сохраняла.

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*, спасибки за добрые слова. 
Пока ещё нет увяданья,
Пока ещё живу.
И верю сбудуться желанья,
Я верою своей  дышу.

----------


## Лев

> Расскажите туманы седые,
> Что над омутом вьетесь глубоким?


Наконец, закончил сегодня:
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734459/

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, спасибо! В точку!!!! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Ночью в поле высокий костер развела,
Чтоб согреть заболевшую душу.
Может,  буду с рассветом опять весела,
А  сейчас сердце бедное тужит.

Припев:
Скажи,  зачем тебе сердце, ромалэ?
Оно обжигает и губит!
Скажи,    зачем ты его целовала,
Дорогу и ветер он любит!

Скажи, зачем тебе сердце, ромалэ?
Он был для меня чистым небом,
Зачем я душу тоской разрывала,
И  стала любовью неспетой!

2. Ярко пламя горело в холодной степи,
В нем обиду я сжечь не сумела.
Он вчера за стогами из скошенной ржи
Целовался с казачкою смелой…

3. Скоро будет по воле цыган тосковать,
То не жизнь в клетку  пойманной птицей,
Будет рваться  туда,  где оставит зола
Одиноких ночей вереницы.

----------


## Sign

МММ! Так и чувствуются цыганские напевы!!!)))

----------


## Anton

> МММ! Так и чувствуются цыганские напевы!!!)))


Ну ты и сказал! Чувствуются! Чувствуются - это когда чуть-чуть!:smile: 
А тут - всё пропитано: страстью, гитарой, костром, бубном, костром, шатром, дорОгой, ветром и этой... как её там?.. М..м.. Ах да! ЛЮБОВЬЮ! :Ok:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Молодец, Айгуль! Дыкхав тут, тутэ романэ якха, калэ бала...
Айгуль - мри бахталы чергони!:rolleyes:

----------


## Anton

> Наконец, закончил сегодня:
> http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/734459/


Молодцы, ребята! :Ok: 

Лев, проигрыш со стрингами в середине - это было просто офигительно! Даже "мураши" по коже пробежамши!:smile:

----------


## Sign

> Ну ты и сказал! Чувствуются! Чувствуются - это когда чуть-чуть!


Ну так я же не музыкант, а вот музыкант уже пусть прописывает мелодию!!!)

----------


## aigul

Ой, Ребята спасибо за такие слова!!!! А сама прям ждууууу ну кто же осуществит это!!!! Жаль я не могу минуса делать, музыку писать, а мелодия рвется прям, а записать не могу.  :Aga: 
Антон, мне об этом все говорят . Прадед цыганом был.

----------


## MOPO

> Скажи,  зачем тебе сердце ромалы?


Ромалэ

----------


## Лев

> а мелодия рвется прям, а записать не могу.


Балда!...:rolleyes: А.А.1.5 у кого стоит на компе? Если рвётся мелодия - напой и запиши, остальное - дело аранжировщика... Сделаю или сам напишу.

----------


## luudvig

_1.Ночью в поле высокий костер развела,
Чтоб согреть заболевшую душу.
Может, буду с рассветом опять весела,
А сейчас сердце бедное тужит.

Припев:
Скажи, зачем тебе сердце, ромалэ?
Оно обжигает и губит!
Скажи, зачем ты его целовала,
Дорогу и ветер он любит!

Скажи, зачем тебе сердце, ромалэ?
Он был для меня чистым небом,
Зачем я душу тоской разрывала,
И стала любовью неспетой!

2. Ярко пламя горело в холодной степи,
В нем обиду я сжечь не сумела.
Он вчера за стогами из скошенной ржи
Целовался с казачкою смелой…

3. Скоро будет по воле цыган тосковать,
То не жизнь в клетку пойманной птицей,
Будет рваться туда, где оставит зола
Одиноких ночей вереницы.

 Ленусь, вот чё надумал http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/735280/_

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*, просто суперно получилось. :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.В душу память стучалась любовью забытою, 
Скоро город уснет, опьяненный весной…
Я решил , наше счастье до корки прочитано,
Но написаны новые строки судьбой.

Почему же в глазах твоих небо дождливое,
Прячет прошлую боль под ресницами тень
Расскажи, как в разлуке жила, горделивая,
Это мука , ночами скучать по тебе.

Припев:
Моя остановится жизнь
Когда в ней не станет тебя!
И только в ладонях твоих
Согреется снова душа…

Разлук и потерь миражи
Оставим в снегах декабря.
«Верни её, небо!» - просил
И этой молитвой дышал!

2. Сколько дней холода, тишина онемевшая,
Зазвучали надеждою где-то шаги…
Распахну настежь двери, моя сумасшедшая
И тебе прошепчу «от любви не беги»

За окном абрикосовый вечер бессонницей
Наполняет для нас недопитый бокал…
Зацелую тебя нежно, дерзко, бессовестно,
Я искал тебя вечность, я этого ждал!

----------


## MOPO

> Дыкхав тут, тутэ романэ якха, калэ бала...


Дылыно:biggrin:

----------


## luudvig

> Дылыно


Чё,очень дылыно? Можно и пакароче...:tongue:

----------


## luudvig

> Моя остановится жизнь


Классссссссс!!!

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,спасибо! Старалась. :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> За окном абрикосовый вечер


Воооооттттт.....
Вот за это я тебя и люблю... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Пашенька!!! И я тебя люблю оооочень !!!! :Oj:

----------


## aigul

1.Беги от меня, не смотри назад,
Оставь тишину за собою.
Прошу, не ищи, не лови мой взгляд,
Мне слишком от этого больно.

Одна полуночным прольюсь дождем.
Молюсь, чтобы ты не увидел,
Как я погашу то, что было огнем
Холодным, пронзительным ливнем.

Припев:
Не свободна твоя душа
И другой окольцовано сердце.
Я сама все стерплю не дыша…
Никуда от дождя  мне не деться.

Поутру  упаду лучом
Теплым,  солнечным на мостовую,
Чтоб с тобой остаться вдвоём,
Чтобы помнил меня такую.

2.Касаясь рукой твоего плеча,
Отдам теплоту напоследок.
Уйди,  оставляя любовь сейчас,
Не жди, чтобы небо поблекло.

Ты нежность мою навсегда бери,
Не будет она для другого,
А боли моей для грешной земли,
Прости, будет слишком много.

----------


## Витка

> Не свободна твоя душа


Ленусь, можно скопировать?

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, Вика  естессно! Копируй. Ну поправочку я тебе написала.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Одна полуночным прольюсь дождем.





> И другой окольцовано сердце.





> Поутру  упаду лучом
> Теплым,  солнечным на мостовую,


Очень красивые образные сравнения!!!
Не только песню написать, тут можно запросто картины рисовать на это стихотворение! 
Очень, очень понравилось!!! Спасибо!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*Валерьевна*, спасибо!!!! Очень приятно!

----------


## aigul

Падает капля со звоном,
По тишине разлетаясь…
Отзвук по комнате фоном
Катится в душу впиваясь…

Сердце стучит твоё где-то….
Ну , а моё замирает…
Вместе с водой, незаметно,
Робость уйдет, иссякая.

Каждый твой вздох отвоюю,
Вынесу сотни проклятий,
Вымолю жизнь и вторую….
Если одной мне не хватит.

Буду одна виновата,
В том, что бездумно грешила.
Только сотри все преграды,
Чтоб хоть на миг закружило…!

Падает капля… Неважно….
Я прошепчу откровенно,
Что мне с тобою не страшно
Наше с обрыва паденье…

----------


## Валерьевна

> Каждый твой вздох отвоюю,
> Вынесу сотни проклятий,
> Вымолю жизнь и вторую….
> Если одной мне не хватит.


СИЛЬНО, ТОЧНО, ЯСНО И ПРЕКРАСНО!!! :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Валерьевна*, спасибо за "сильно"  :Aga: !!!!!! И за внимание к моим стихам тоже огромное спасииииибо!

----------


## PAN

> Падает капля...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## Skadi

> Сердце стучит твоё где-то….
> Ну, а моё замирает…


:smile: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
*Skadi*,
Паша, Оля, спасибо что читаете и не забываете! Вот решила немного от текстов отойти, а то ( как говорил Маркович Сергей) начинаю писать а в голове уже музыка и ритм. Так и о поэзии забыть можно .  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> ( как говорил Маркович Сергей) начинаю писать а в голове уже музыка и ритм. Так и о поэзии забыть можно .


*aigul*,
 Твоя сила в музыке слов...
Сама понимаешь, что в непосредственно в стихах есть ребята и девчата сильнее... А вот в звучащей в голове музыке................................

Ты знаешь, как я тебя люблю...

----------


## luudvig

> Падает капля со звоном...


Ленуся,здорово! А музыка,она изначально в стихах заложена.По умолчанию...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, знаю.  :Aga: 
*luudvig*, спасибо, но не всегда в стихах есть музыка. А иногда просто хочется написать что-то поэтическое , не музыкальное. Понимаешь? Вот хочется уйти ненадолго  от музыкальности,  а я так поняла  не получается пока.

----------


## aigul

1. Пахнет горькой полынью. Затихла земля.
Это запах вселенской печали,
Это скорбь наполняла планету звоня
По солдату, которого ждали.

На осколках разбитой мечты матерей,
По следам недопетого счастья,
Там, где боль невозможно делить и терпеть,
Там полыни расти лишь подвластно.


Припев:
Алый закат…
В воздухе дрожь
Это подвиг солдат!
Разве память сотрешь…

Алый закат,
Белой птицы полет…
Он ушел в небеса,
А его кто-то ждет.

2. Над местами, где чья-то погибла душа
Тихий шепот травы, как молитва…
Её эхо застыло в седых облаках,
Эхо стало тут раной открытой.

Много жизней непрожитых птицею ввысь,
Но осталась тут горечь потери.
Их сердца уж навечно с землею срослись,
Не могли отступить и не смели.

Вот хочу поделиться. Музыка и исполнение Игорь Кукин. Мне ооочень понравилась музыка и его вокал. Умничка. 

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3226707.html...true&bmstart=0

----------


## Kliakca

> Падает капля...





> Не свободна твоя душа


Лен, очень понравились вот эти два произведения.
Звучат и ложатся!!! :Ok:

----------


## Лев

Переписали с Инной Корецкой "Скажи, зачем..." - http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/744757/

----------


## aigul

1.Та зірка мов замріяна була
Зі мною все чекала щастя і тебе знайшла.
«Схаменись!» - благала ніч –
«Не треба так його кохати!Зупинись!
Кожен день його не жди
Бо йому ти віддала крила назавжди.»

Припев: 
Два крила вночі - моя любов!
Ніби мрія сяє небокрай.
Два крила вночі віддам я знов
Тобі коханий. Зірку ту не забувай… (повтор)

2. До ранку не згасала зірка та,
Хотіла повернути щастя, тільки самота.
Без тебе минає час,
Хвилин в ночі холодні зливи, це про нас.
Я з долоні самоту 
Наче подих відпущу в темряву нічну.

----------


## aigul

Усни, мой ангел, на моем плече…
Укрыв своим размашистым крылом,
Храни моё  доверчивое сердце.
Ты столько раз спасал меня, не счесть!
Теперь устал, плененный нежным сном,
Ко мне прижмись  сильнее, чтоб согреется.

С тобой притихну до утра и я,
От мира в эту полночь отрекусь,
Поймав тепло неровного дыханья.
А завтра снова с первым звуком дня
Охватит вдруг безудержная грусть…
Прости,  сбегу  без лишнего признанья.

Усни , мой ангел… Заклинаю, спи…
Тебе меня уж больше не спасти…

----------


## Лайн

красиво, печально :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Лайн*, спасибо!

Бил крыльями мой ангел о стекло,
Он видел сквозь закрытое окно,
Что я ушла,  что погибаю,
Проти , мой ангел , знаю... Знаю..

Ну эт каламбурчик вдогонку.  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Усни, мой ангел,


Молодец... :flower: 

Ты меня понимаешь...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паша! Конечно я поняла о чем ты!!!!  :Aga: Цем!!!!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, сегодня у нас была защита коллектива на звание народного. Пела "Скажи, чому" впервые. 
Песня прошла на "ура"! Поздравляю, Ленусик, и делюсь аплодисментами с  тобой!!!

----------


## aigul

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower: *Витка*, да ты что!!!!! Ну поздравления не только мне, а и тебе!!!!!

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a17006.******info/icon/1838904000bc9ecc6cdffa7923553e925d07769403.jpg[/IMG]

Налито тяжестью растаявших небес
Прольется  облако дождем на землю стылую.
Смеясь над  миром,  ангел или бес
Смешал тоску с дорогою унылою.

Вдруг мгла небесная укроет все поля,
Травы дыханье будет тихое и низкое.
И у мечты, я знаю, есть  судья …
В испуге птица прокричит расплату близкую.

Мы непомерную за счастье платим дань,
Но для чего дает нам   жизнь минуты радости,
Наполнив сердце горечью когда
Душа привыкнет к этой сладкой малости.

Ты дай мне сил , не размыкая нежных рук,
Сдержать слезу, что растворится в сонной  вечности,
Забыть хоть раз, что близок час разлук
И сделать нас чертою бесконечною.

О чем-то грезят берега усталых рек,
А над водой плакучих ив живая падуга.
Услышав тихий голос на заре,
Росой прохладной я вернусь  ненадолго …

----------


## aigul

1.Якби не ти,
Я  б не знала, що сонце палюче.
Милий , прости,
Не минув його опік болючий.

Ти так кохав,
Мріяв небо моє запалити.
Вогняний знак 
Відчуваю на серці  щомиті!
Як би не ти!
Як би не ти!

Приспів:
То як, скажи,
 Тебе назвати можу другом?
Ти на межі,
За нею вже кохання смуга.

То як, скажи,
Мені зробити крок до тебе?
Бо на межі
Мені зорі шепочуть «Не треба….!»

2. Як би не ти,
Ми б жалю не пізнали ніколи.
Смак самоти 
Розлетівся в повітрі навколо…

Гірко, що я
Тільки мрія далека для тебе,
Та не твоя 
У безмежному небі  лелека!
Я не твоя…
Я не твоя…


И ещё немного Украины:smile:

----------


## PAN

> А над водой плакучих ив живая падуга.


Только сейчас осознал...
 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, значит все таки добралось до сердца .:smile: Значит не зря писала.

----------


## aigul

1.Небо лей дожди, но без гроз,
Не тревожь реки ивовый сон.
Вся душа  Руси в танце берез
И в тени кудрявых крон.

А тихий рассвет
Не уймет печаль…
Я пойду босиком по траве,
Снова манит даль.

 2. Сердце рвется напополам,
Где-то слышится песня дорог.
Я клянусь золотым куполам,
Что вернусь на святой порог.

А тихий рассвет
Не уймет печаль…
Я пойду босиком по траве,
Снова манит даль.

3. Здесь рождается вздох земли,
Ветер черпает силу небес.
Облака,  будто грез корабли,
Уплывают за тихий лес…

Твой  тихий рассвет
Не уймет печаль…
Я пойду босиком по траве,
Снова манит даль.


Воть оцените. Писала на музыку одному композитору. Жду теперь ответа. :smile:

----------


## Лев

> Жду теперь ответа.


И мы подождём... :flower:

----------


## luudvig

> Русь


Ленусь,отличная Русь! :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,странно , а я думала хреново, надо лучше.

----------


## Лев

> а я думала хреново


Можешь думать так, можешь чесноково или солёноогурцово:biggrin: - другие будут так, как думают они :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*,:biggrin:чесноково не люблю. Соленоогурцово дааааа! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Соленоогурцово дааааа!


С горилкой???...:rolleyes:

----------


## Лев

> Соленоогурцово дааааа!
> _


Беременна что ли?:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Ну рябята насмешили!  Просто люблю огурчики. Горилка найн! Коньячокс можна!  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

Решилась наконец сказать  «aduos !»
И вновь перевернуть страницу…
Последний разговор и горький вкус…
На этот раз хочу проститься…

Меня ты обвиняешь в том, что я
Дождливый обожаю ветер,
Что музыка в душе не для тебя,
Что стих мой грустен и без света.

Но может это время перемен?
Я в искренность уже не верю…
А вечер бросит тень от серых стен.
День прожит с мелкою потерей.

----------


## aigul

1.Напевает ветер песню лета.
Я с тобой забуду обо всем!
На песке танцуя  до рассвета,
В эту ночь мы точно не уснем.

Подари же мне дыханье моря
И прохладный всплеск  солёных брызг.
Любит или нет? С волною споря
Нас с тобой запомнит легкий бриз.

Припев:
До рассвета  мамба 
Сердце зажигает
И огнями манит 
В полночь за собой!

До рассвета  мамба!
Южный берег рая
Нас огнями манит
В полночь за собой!
До рассвета….
До рассвета….!

2. В сумасшедшем ритме  мы танцуем.
Удержи меня в своих руках.
И твои мечты о поцелуе
Будут наяву , а не во снах.

Подари же мне дыханье моря
И прохладный всплеск  солёных брызг.
Любит или нет? С волною споря
Нас с тобой запомнит легкий бриз.

----------


## PAN

> До рассвета...


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, как всегда галантен. Спасибо! Вот решила накалякать, что то этакое легенькое, турляляляшку.:biggrin:
Вообще-то мне такое писать трудно.

----------


## Лев

> Вообще-то мне такое писать трудно.


Но... ведь получилось? :flower:  Будем ждать, кто воплотит этакое южное (http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/626368/)

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, я тоже очень буду ждать! :Aga:

----------


## vadimsereda

*aigul*,
 Приветик!!!:smile:

----------


## aigul

*vadimsereda*,урааааа! Вернулся!

----------


## aigul

1.На перекрестке ненависть-любовь
Который год холодный ливень.
Моих иллюзий ласковый покров
Сорви сейчас, я стала сильной.

Все ближе, ближе стрелка на часах,
Должны мы сделать вечный выбор.
Ты не любимый, но ещё не враг
И как  случилось,  я забыла.

Припев:
Я выберу первой
Мой шанс не разбиться.
Покажется смело
Лишь дрогнут ресницы.

Я выберу первой,
Уйду без возврата
И чтоб не болело
Не трогай, не надо!

2.У двух дорог для сломанных сердец
Сейчас стою притихшей тенью.
Теперь я вспоминаю о тебе
Без жалости и без смятенья.

Твой взгляд почувствую спиной,
Озябших рук твоих объятья.
Ты будто не чужой и не родной,
Моя судьба, моё проклятье.

----------


## PAN

> Я выберу первой..


Опять...
Удивительно...Иногда твои строки звучат таким хэви...
 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,Паш, так я сама маленькая, щупленькая , а о хэви мечтаю.

----------


## Skadi

> Я выберу первой
> Мой шанс не разбиться


Бывает, что надо сделать именно так  :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.О прибрежные скалы волна
Сыпет брызги с неистовой силой.
Здесь не в моде у нас тишина
И метель не зовут белокрылой.

Непокорные белые льды,
Словно сердцу горячему вызов.
Знаю, приняла Север и ты,
Потому , что хотела стать ближе.

Припев:
Ты молишься у огня
Чтоб только вернулся  я.
Не гаснет твоя свеча
До рассвета.
Я знаю в морской дали 
Меня от беды хранит
Негаснущая  свеча
До рассвета. 

2. А вокруг ледяная вода,
Бесконечно суровы просторы.
Дикий северный ветер и даль
Проверяют на прочность поморов.

Я твои вспоминаю глаза,
В них слезою оставленный  отблеск.
Но все дальше земли полоса
И слова «Береги его , море!»

----------


## luudvig

Клёво.

----------


## Валерьевна

> Непокорные белые льды,
> Словно сердцу горячему вызов.
> Знаю, приняла Север и ты,
> Потому , что хотела стать ближе.


Здорово!!! :flower: 
Особенно точно подмечено про сближение! :Ok: 
Это так. Многое принимаешь, что бы стать ближе с кем-то. 
А потом влюбляешься в то, что принял сердцем, и оно уже становиться твоё, родное. 
А тот, с кем сближаешься, может и исчезнуть. 
Но всё равно отдаёшь ему должное в своей жизни, хотя бы за расширение кругозора. :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Валерьевна*, хорошая проза...

----------


## aigul

Она когда-то была твоей,
Глаза смотрели слепою верой,
Но много лет ничего о ней
Не знало сердце и не болело.

Звучало эхом её «прости»…
Бездонный взгляд у холодной ночи.
Уходит счастье, похоже ты 
Один забытый, один из прочих.

Припев:
Теперь,
Только холодный блеск
Ярких её огней,
Но уже не твоей
Мечты…

Теперь,
Дальних небес звезда,
Хрупкий осколок льда
И с ней навсегда
Не ты!

2. Она когда-то хотела быть 
Небесной каплей , упавшей в душу.
И каждый день, забывая жить,
Тебя любила,  храня от стужи.

Бридж:
Не удержал её, теряя…
Не замечал , ушла  чужая

----------


## PAN

> Когда-то...


В целом... :Aga: 
А частности - отшлифуешь...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш исправил! Спасибо! Больше замечаний нет? :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, ещё раз спасибо! Люблю цветы! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.На ніжні барви ранок розклади
 Запам’ятай  далеку птаху.
Вона злетіла над високим дахом
У синю далечінь від самоти.
На небесах крилатим  змахом  
Намалювала «Тільки ти!»

Припев:
Вона за склом,
Що була нічия,
Любов за склом
Не твоя, не моя.
Розбий його,
Бо вона  нічия,
Розбий  його
Вона стане твоя!

2. Якщо тобі потрібна за життя
Ця  казка одинока    неба,
Не знищиш та жорстоким лезом
Малюнок цей в хвилини каяття.
Чи то бажання , чи то твоя потреба
Її любити так , до забуття!

3.На ніжні барви ранок розклади
Та намалюй небесні крила.
Так сталося, що опинились
По різні боки скла любов і ти…
Розбий його єдиним змахом,
Вона до тебе миттю прилетить…

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, спасибо за украинский текст!!! Обожнюю!!!

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, пожалуйста!  :Aga: Я вообще украинский люблю!

----------


## aigul

Тени смешались в огнях акварельных,
Робко запел саксофон
Полночь нарушит законы , пределы…
Город  окутывал сон…

Ангел, с искрящимся взглядом чертовки,
Здесь продает свою страсть,
Пряча безоблачной жизни обломки,
Даст насладиться ей всласть…

Молодость-просто короткая милость,
Времени прихоть, зола.
Сердце  «кофейницы» жить разучилось,
Биться,  желать, тосковать…

Мир для неё, без того пустотелый,
Весь в ядовитых тонах,
Вечность и небо окрашено белым,
Тикает ночь на часах.

Белым, холодным, единственно чистым…
И, не дождётся  душа,
Чтобы из пепла последнею искрой
Взмыть далеко, в небеса.

----------


## Skadi

> Тени смешались в огнях акварельных


:rolleyes:....:smile: :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Salamandra

> А сердцу снова одиноко.


Ой, Рассветушка, Рассвет-батюшка –
Утоли скорей печаль лютую,
Забери с собой ночку тёмную.
Возроди в душе солнце светлое,
Солнце тёплое, да приветное.
Пусть горит оно ярче прежнего,
О любимом пусть не тоскуется,
Не горюется, не кручинится.
Ветром в полюшке ты развей скорей
Страхи девичьи, да бессонницу…

Ты услышь меня Сокол ясный мой.
Поцелуй меня в губки алые,
В губки алые, да желанные.
Чтоб спалося нам слаще прежнего,
Чтоб любилося крепче крепкого,
Чтоб катилась слеза лишь счастливая,
А в семье большой мир да лад царил.

 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LINSLI

*Тени смешались в огнях акварельных...*
Лен, здорово!  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь спасибо!!!!!! Не знаю получилось ли у меня описать порок  или нет? :rolleyes:

*Salamandra*, Наташ ,прекрасный стих!

----------


## aigul

Снова за окнами осень
Рисует капли дождя серебром,
Рыжими листьями бросит
Забытых дней  хрустальный звон.

Капля ушедшего лета
Блеснет слезой на ресницах твоих.
Помнишь…Сгорала комета
Одной мечтою, одной для двоих.

Припев:
Осенний блюз играет тихо ливень,
Но если рядом ты , то мне тепло.
Пусть листья с ветром шепчутся пугливо:
«Все проходит, и лето ушло…» 2 р.

2. На побережье пустынном
Теперь без нас догорает закат,
Наши рисуя картины,
Он не забыл твой нежный взгляд.

Свет погашу , чтобы видеть
След на окне серебром.
Знаю  в глазах твоих синих
Ночь прячет вновь от меня летний сон. 


© Copyright: Елена Радькова, 2010
Свидетельство о публикации №11007166555

Этот текст написан на музыку Энрико Пата. 
Надеюсь скоро вышлет минус и надеюсь , что кто-то из форумчан споёт. :smile:

----------


## Salamandra

> Этот текст написан на музыку Энрико Пата.
> Надеюсь скоро вышлет минус и надеюсь , что кто-то из форумчан спёт.


Кто не захочет - заставим, а кто не сможет - научим... :biggrin:
Хотя, я полагаю, что к радикальным мерам прибегать не прийдется, желающих будет много...  :Vah:

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*, ну ну ! Заааствим! :Aga:

----------


## Salamandra

*aigul*,
 мы же женщины, мы же Женщины... а значит в нашем арсенале уйма способов, никто и не заметит, что их "заставили"...  :Ok: 
у этой композиции должен таки быть исполнитель!

----------


## aigul

1.Ну вот, так близко расставанье
И мы должны поодиночке
По краю жизнь свою пройти.
Ты, молча,  слушала признанье,
Но , непоставленная  точка
Опять не даст зажечь мосты.

Бридж:
Вдохну я тебя глоток,
Не смея испить до дна…
Наверное, шутит рок,
Что поздно и ты одна…

Припев:
Что рвался к тебе, прости!
Но только решила ночь,
Что рядом со мной не ты,
Но мне без тебя темно….

Что просто уйду, прости!
К душе, как и я пустой…
Слова, что сказал, дожди
Напомнят тебе весной.

2.Быть может ты моё спасенье,
Мой рай , что болью не заслужен,
А значит должен отпустить.
Искать и ждать со мной паденья,
Нести печаль по блеклым лужам
Я не могу тебя просить…

----------


## Salamandra

> Быть может ты моё спасенье,
> Мой рай , что болью не заслужен,
> А значит должен отпустить.
> Искать и ждать со мной паденья,
> Нести печаль по блеклым лужам
> Я не могу тебя просить…


Просить не нужно,
Я с тобою
Без лишних слов в огонь и воду!
И в омут даже,
С головою,
И в небо, чтобы снова оземь!

Просить не нужно - я с тобою!

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*,спасибо!  :Aga:

----------


## Salamandra

*aigul*, а можно еще насладиться твоим творчеством? :frown:

----------


## Маргоshа

> aigul, а можно еще насладиться твоим творчеством?


 :Aga:  :Aga:  просим :Connie 5:

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*,
*Маргоshа*,
Спасибо девчонки! Вот приехaла , а у меня тут гости!
Наташ, как только напишу новенькое, обязательно покажу.  :Aga: 
Спасибо!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Вот приехaла , а у меня тут


Откуда? рассказывай... :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш была в Бердянске. Загорееела.:biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

> была в Бердянске


Море и солнце способствуют творчеству...  :Ok:  ждем новых творческих порывов!!!!!

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*, ну да, только вот собраться с мыслями трудновато. Я море очень люблю, наверное жила бы там всю свою оставшуюся жизнь, но по воле рока вынуждена жить далеко от него. Гуляли по набережной, а мне так хотелось бросится вниз головой в воду! Море так притягивает, я готова часами возле него сидеть. А если бы ещё и вокруг никого не было , то для меня это был бы рай!

----------


## Salamandra

ВОТ!!!!!!!!!!!! Замечательный повод представить себя ундиной... :biggrin:
у меня все мысли о ремонте в детской, поэтому к сожалению не пишется...

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*, Наташ а у меня есть про Купалку.:biggrin:

----------


## Salamandra

> у меня есть про Купалку


скидывай... ))))

----------


## Лев

> Замечательный повод представить себя ундиной...


Нежто утопленницей хочешь стать? :Vah:  Тогда послушай это: http://my.mail.ru/cgi-bin/my/audiotr...2&uid=31280595

----------


## Salamandra

> Нежто утопленницей хочешь стать?


Вот в этом все мужчины - понимают буквально...  :Ok:   :Vah:  
песня замечательная, но она именно про утопленницу :Tu: , а мной имелось ввиду немного другое... не про любовь к мужчине из-за которой в омут с головой, а про любовь к водному миру, к желанию жить этим миром...  :Oj:

----------


## Лев

> .Вот в этом все мужчины - понимают буквально... не про любовь к мужчине из-за которой в омут с головой, а про любовь к водному миру, к желанию жить этим миром...


Не чужд метафорам поэзии мужчина(я)
Но... такая вот рисуется картина:
Ундины и русалки, лорелеи -
Утопленницами побывать успели :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, Купалка это не утопленница, это та же русалка.

http://forum.in-ku.com/showpost.php?...postcount=1152

Наташ, вот он есть в моей теме , " Сказ о горицвете"

----------


## Salamandra

> Не чужд метафорам поэзии мужчина(я)
> Но... такая вот рисуется картина:
> Ундины и русалки, лорелеи -
> Утопленницами побывать успели


Не спорю! Бог им всем судья! :frown:
Айгуль же от рождения русалка -  :Aga: 
Быть может сам Нептун её семья  :Vah: 
Отец родной - подскажет нам гадалка... :tongue:

----------


## aigul

*Salamandra*,
Ну вот, и рассекретили меня,
К гадалке нам ходить не надо...
Люблю я дальние моря,
По ним тоскую, как наяда. :biggrin: :Vah:

----------


## aigul

Сидя  на подоконнике,
С летом прощался вечер.
Птицы, словно паломники
Летели по краю света.

Яркие фотографии,
Просто родные лица…
Ты ни о чем не спрашивай,
Но мы туда возвратимся!

Припев:

Там сердце стучало искренне,
Там были часы мгновеньями,
А звезды казались близкими,
Глаза были откровенными!

Там звезды казались близкими,
Там были часы мгновеньями.
Пусть каждый хранит то чистое,
То теплое, неизменное…

2.Кто-то воспоминаньями
Строчки письма испишет.
Станут метели дальними,
А голос разлуки тише.

«Встретимся, знаю,  встретимся…»
С нами прощался ветер.
Так же  через столетия
Мы песни споем рассвету…



Воть, наваялала.:smile:

----------


## aigul

В косы заплетала синий лён,
Теплыми ручьями любовалась.
Ветер был надеждой окрылен,
Волосы мои тайком лаская.

Шла за тонкой линией огня,
Веря в догорающие дали.
Ждал, но не почувствовал меня…
Нежности мы так и не узнали.

Тонкими лучами сквозь листву
Небо опускалось на ладони.
Я теперь  дорогу не найду,
Что нарисовал закат  червонный.

Речка разлучила берега
Странною,  глубокой безнадёгой.
Мне волна шипела «Не отдам!
Я его люблю, уйди! Не трогай!»
………………………………………………………….
Плачет одинокая верба,
И сердечко спрятано под тиной…
Шла к тебе, а позади снега….
Не успела стать тебе любимой….

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> Там сердце стучало искренне,
> Там были часы мгновеньями,
> А звезды казались близкими,
> Глаза были откровенными!
> 
> Там звезды казались близкими,
> Там были часы мгновеньями.
> Пусть каждый хранит то чистое,
> То теплое, неизменное…


 :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Malina sladkaja*,  Спасибо ! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

> Встретимся


сразу музыка звучит

----------


## aigul

*Витка*, прекрасно! Надеюсь услышим. :Aga:

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, очень нравится твоя аватарка  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, спасибо! :wink:Заинтриговала?

----------


## LINSLI

:smile:

----------


## LINSLI

:smile: :Aga:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, я такая, могу иногда!:biggrin:

----------


## Витка

> Лена, очень нравится твоя аватарка


согласна с Игорем!!!



> Надеюсь услышим.


Давай сначала услышим то, что уже написано, но не доделано... 3 быстрые и про Невесту медляк - на твои стихи :)

----------


## aigul

*Витка*,Вика  про какую "Невесту"?  "Качнется облако фаты"?

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, да про неё... давно уже придумала мелодию, когда и на другие придумывала... осталось как всегда дело за малым - заказать фонограмму и записать... :))))))))))

----------


## aigul

Он приходил, ни о чем не жалея,
Мой долгожданный,
Мой дождь.
Мокрые улицы, парки, аллеи,
Острые грани
И ночь…

Но собеседник  ночной, заоконный,
Слушая  молча,
Пройдет.
Он настоящий, он в миг пустозвонный 
С прошлого смоет
Налет…

И пролистав  мою  жизнь, обнажает
Кто был мне другом,
Кто так…
Где была верность, кто маска чужая,
Кто стал за кругом,
Кто враг…

----------


## aigul

На небе сером дымчатая даль,
Там, тлея,  высь от солнца изнывала.
Свинцом  тяжелым  жаркий лик скрывая,
Застыла черным облаком вуаль.

На душу память пройденных дорог
Ложится за грехи остывшим пеплом.
Клеймо поставит золотой монетой
Наш алчный мир  и мажет грязью рок.


На небе сером дымчатая даль,
За ней рыдали ангелы от боли
И вместо рая каменное поле
Оплакали, прощаясь навсегда.

Любовь забыть, терять друзей,
Потом ронять оборванные крылья!
Великая цена у этой пыли,
Что манит лживым отблеском огней.

----------


## LINSLI

> ...........
> Любовь забыть, терять друзей,
> Потом ронять оборванные крылья!
> ...................................


 Звучит Рокеннрольно......классно!  :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь, спасибо!Твоё внимание мне особенно лестно!




> Звучит Рокеннрольно......классно!


За это цем! Мне очень приятно, что оценил!

----------


## PAN

> Клеймо поставит золотой монетой
> Наш алчный мир


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, спасибо! Мне очень приятно осознавать, что моя темка тебе интересна!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## overload

Ленчика, сильная мысль.
Но, имхо... мрачновато всё же.
Я читал ВСЕ твои стихи. Поверь.
В них мало позитива. Полно души, но радости ни на грамм.
Ты прекрасно работаешь со словами, есть то, что ЦЕПЛЯЕТ. Даже очень.
НО... есть много "НО".
Я не в смысле рифм, метафор... тут у тебя всё в порядке.
Общая тема... общая тема твоя - минорная.
А она всё равно должна выводить на позитив. А у тебя этого позитива нет.
Это чисто моё ИМХО... возможно, я и ошибаюсь.

----------


## aigul

*overload*, Игорь, а ты не задумывался, что это все же моя душа? И я уже писала тебе "ПИСАТЬ О ЛЮБВИ В ПОЗИТИВЕ- ДЛЯ МЕНЯ ЭТО ПОШЛО!". А последний, это был заказ, вариация на заданную тему. 
И ещё вопрос, что это ты решил вот так вот отметиться в моей теме, молчал молчал и выдал?

----------


## PAN

> молчал молчал и выдал?


Выдал - и молодец...
Мрачновато, угловато - но очень честно и шумно *похвалил*...

----------


## Валерьевна

> НО... есть много "НО"





> это все же моя душа





> Я не физик , я лирик !


 :Aga: 
Вот хочется!
Очень хочется!
Любовью мне заморочится.
Не квантовой, ядерной физикой,
А  телесно-душевной лирикой,
Где динамика отношений,
Без корней и уравнений,
Я сниму очки своих знаний,
Окунусь с головою в терзанья – 
Он любит меня или нет?
Перемножу весь этот бред…
И ответ получу нелогичный…
Ведь для женщины это, привычно!
:biggrin:

----------


## aigul

*Валерьевна*, спасибо за такой классненький ответ! Мне понравился! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, ну да обычно он молчит.  :Aga: 
Прям мистика:eek:

----------


## Markovich

Лен,привет! Золотая пыль - просто чудо! Такая маленькая по размеру вещь,но очень красиво и красочно.Передо мной будто панорама какая то открылась из фантастического фильма.Сильно!

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сереж, угадал с фильмом.  :Aga: Спасибо! Значит мне удалось!

----------


## aigul

1.Было трудно друг друга понять,
Отпускать не хотела.
Разорвали все цепи слова,
Дрожью били по телу.

Я, вслепую, по краю надежд
Осторожно ступала.
Растворюсь в пустоте, но тебе,
Поклянусь обещая

Припев:
Я смогу стать счастливой,
Прорастая травою
На холодных камнях.

Я найду в себе силы,
Чтоб не падать от боли,
Но уже без тебя.

2. Ты остатки тепла забирай,
Это даже не угли.
Пропитала их ложью игра,
Разбросала по кругу.

Шла по самому краю надежд,
И за солнце цепляясь,
Я уйду в тишину, но тебе
Поклянусь обещая!

Вот есть ещё вариант припева:

Я смогу стать счастливой,
Проросту вьюн-травой
На холодных камнях.

Я найду в себе силы
И не сдамся без боя...
Но уже не любя.
Какой лучше?

----------


## Sign

Класс, Ленок!!! Хит!!! Столько энергии! И при этом текст не перегружен!!! СУПЕР!

----------


## aigul

Падал вниз, так беспечно кружась, желтый лист…
Почему, так случилось , мечты не сбылись.
И застыли слова:
«Может осень была не права,
Что впустила дожди
В наши дни.

Ты уйдешь, тихо спрячет следы твои грусть.
Оглянусь и боюсь, что сюда не вернусь.
А в ответ тишина
И по мокрым дорогам одна….
А что в сердце темно,
Всё равно.

Как же так, мы чужие с тобой, как же так!
Как же так только горечь разлук на губах.
Я теперь поняла,
Это осень была не права!
Заклинаю ,теперь уходи,
Не зови…

----------


## luudvig

Братья и сестры,наша с Леной Радьковой песня 'Зачем',в исполнении В.Шадриной на http://www.pesni.yatalant.ru/ ( в поиск вписать'Зачем').Отстоим!!!

----------


## aigul

Форумчане поддержите!!!!!

----------


## luudvig

> Форумчане поддержите!!!!!


Ты тоже давай регься и вперёд!

----------


## Витка

*aigul*,
 Ленусь, суперский текст!

----------


## aigul

Плачет верба, сохнет лебеда
И сердечко спрятано под тиной…
Шла к тебе, а позади снега…
Не успела стать тебе любимой.

Знала, что короткий срок
У моей любви и забывала
Горький  запах хмеля, нежность   рук….
И, ты гладил волосы,  лаская.

Я просила, в омут не пускай!
И останусь небом над рекою,
Но в глазах как в зеркале тоска,
Отражалась жуткой тишиною…

По пятам за мною холода,
Без тебя они меня настигнут…
Не  простить!  Уж сохнет лебеда
И,  сердечко спрятано под тиной!
…………………………………………………………
Став беглянкой , больше не хочу
Сном под зимним льдом забыться,
А когда уйдет последний луч,
Скрипнет одинокая криница.

По пьянящим, ласковым лугам
Это ветер ищет водяницу.
Чтоб её утешить он срывал
Цвет хмельной душистой медуницы…

----------


## aigul

1.Не шукай в моїх словах надію,
Марно зупинити  хочеш час,
Бо не мрію я, давно не мрію
В казку що була колись про нас.

Ти не питай тепер де я.
Тебе для мене вже нема,
Лише болюче відчуття,
Що я одна… що я одна !

Припев:
Ні дотиком, ні подихом, ні поглядом
Не повертай мене в розбиті сни.
Ні дотиком, ні подихом, ні поглядом
Те,  що забула, більше не зови!

2.Я сховаю небо у долонях,
Потім відпущу його дощем.
Пробачати пізно, долі  дзвони
Вкрили поклик льодом, мов плащем

Ти не питай тепер чому
Між нами сутінки образ.
Не починала я війну,
І не даю останній шанс…

----------


## aigul

Отражают рассвет зеркала…
Пойман миг…Повторив силуэты,
Луч навечно лишился тепла,
Неустанно рисуя предметы.

Нити света сплетают мираж,
Только небу так тесно… В осколках,
Не поместится бездны кураж.
Одиночество пыли на полках.

Битой глади обманчивый клон,
Жизнь и образы в плавном скольженьи.
Очень хочется выпустить стон,
Что рисует нам воображенье.

А бывает задержится взгляд
На знакомом холсте отражений
И сочится покадровый ряд
Призываемых нежных видений.

Будто чувствую снова, что ты
Обнимаешь… Остатки агоний…
Но все чаще картины пусты,
Там лишь листья увядших бегоний.

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,
 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, от тебя роза - награда!!!!! :Oj:

----------


## aigul

Пылают на деревьях листья,
Их  пепел остывает под  ногами,
А дворник выметает чисто
С листвою из души остатки хлама.

Пройдут опять дожди ночные,
По лужам разгулялся день осенний.
На липких паутинках стынет
Последнее тепло моих сомнений.

Когда живешь, скажи мне, осень?
Так быстро бабье лето пролетает
И неба брошенный колодец
Прозрачно серым станет замерзая.

А город безобразно тусклый,
Домов изъяны нагло обнажая,
Застынет в ожиданьи  грустном,
Что с ним произошло соображая…

В глазах тягучая тоскливость,
Сгоришь  беспечно, но тебе все мало!
Ты так безудержно красива!
В веселье кратком вечность проиграла.

----------


## Sign

"Разбитое зеркало" - прям мистика в квадрате!!! Само стихотворение мистическое, да и тематика у нас пересеклась очень близко!!!)))

----------


## MissInga

Приветик Леночка.
Ты меня еще не забыла ? 

Помнишь ты для меня писала стихи...
Сейчас у меня началась запись этой вещи на студии.
Вот на такую музыку: http://files.mail.ru/VW304Q
По редакции стихов помочь можешь ?

Оглянись

1.Наполнен воздух сумасшествием,
Наперебой стучится сердце,
А в лужах солнце заблестевшее
Смеясь, рисует акварели.

Опять пойдешь по странным улицам,

/вот эти три строчки можешь отредактировать, они хорошие просто мне их не удобно петь/
Ступая по блестящим лужам, 
И счастье рядом хитро жмурится,
Последнюю прогонит стужу. 

Припев:
Оглянись…
Это все не случайно!
Улыбнется
Тебе чья то - тайна!

Оглянись!              
И в задумчивом взгляде  
Улыбнётся  мечта и всегда будет рядом               


2.Она пройдет, не остановится,
Тебя совсем не замечая,
И за весной сейчас захлопнется
Вновь дверь уставшего трамвая. \  Подумай над заменой слова "вновь",а то в сочетании "вновь дверь" петь очень не удобно

Наполнен воздух сумасшествием
И мысли путаются снова.
Тогда скажи хотя бы жестами
Ей те заветные три слова.

Бридж:
Ну, что стоишь! 
Пусть это всё нелепо.
Ну,Что стоишь!
Пока любовь не спета
Пока душа теплом ещё согрета \ эту строчку пришлось добавить,иначе ритмически и по форме не укладывалось, может ты заменишь её на какую другую...
Беги за ней, ну, что стоишь!

-----------
Понимаю что вещь была создана давно, только сейчас до нее руки дошли, времени не было, готовилась к поступлению в институт (успешно) !

Спасибо.

----------


## aigul

*MissInga*, ну вообще то это мои стихи. :biggrin:Конечно заменю.

*Добавлено через 46 минут*
*MissInga*,  а зачем же без моего разрешения так изменила текст?
Первый куплет звучал так:

1.Наполнен воздух сумасшествием,
Наперебой звенят капели,
А в лужах солнце заблестевшее
Смеясь, рисует акварели.

*Добавлено через 48 минут*
Разве этот вариант не поётся?

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, привет! эт я:smile:
Мне песня понравилась хочется услышать с голосом...буду ждать. Ну этот вопрос наверное больше к исполнительнице, а тебе хотелось сказать что мне нравится как ты подбираешь картинки к стихам  :flower: . Я их совсем по другому воспринимаю...не зря говорится что мужчина любит глазами.

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*,Игорь! Спасибо! Ну  да, пытаюсь иллюстрировать. :Aga: 
От Катюши жду очень ответа, отправила ей подправленный текст! И как всегда переживаю. :biggrin:
Спасибо за поддержку! Цем!

----------


## aigul

Погибаю в колдовстве бездонных глаз,
Тает нежность на губах медовым вкусом.
Я зарею для тебя хочу пылать,
Мой единственный, любимый, лучший.

Мы зажжем свою заветную свечу
И пока холодным воском ночь не стала
Заклинание старинное шепчу,
К звездам искрой яркою взлетая.

Припев:
Обними огонь,
Обожгись , не бойся!
Мы с тобой отмечены судьбой,
Вместе прикоснемся к солнцу.

Обними огонь,
Обожгись, не бойся!
До рассвета сохрани любовь,
Мы с тобой коснемся солнца!

2.Мне в плену твоем остаться навсегда
Ворожили на ковре песчаном ветры.
Просыпались будто теплая река
Волны чувств срывающих запреты.

Словно вторят им потоки под землей
И сильней забилось моё сердце.
Для тебя я стану ласковым огнем
Чтоб и ты мог от меня  согреться

----------


## Sign

Ну кто напишет музыку???)

----------


## aigul

*Sign*, надеюсь напишут :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Пропитан  вечер лживой тишиной.
Покоя нет в журчании ручья,
А взгляды словно чувствуешь спиной
И слышен эхом выстрел из ружья.

Холодных гор зловещая тоска
Накроет с головой   и вспомнишь дом.
Звенело слово  «выжить»  у виска
Когда предел… когда излом

Припев:
Чужая красота у этих гор,
Чужая песня ледяной реки….
Я помню наш последний разговор!
Дай бог ребятам не узнать Чечни!

2.Безценна жизнь, а  куплена за кровь,
Но только чей сегодня это долг?
Прощаясь с другом, ты не знаешь, вновь
Увидишь ли его? Каков пролог?

Припев:
Бридж:
А в небе птицы улетая домой
Кличут на скалы закат
И мы вот так же когда-то с тобой
Вернемся! Вернемся, мой брат!
Вернемся! Вернемся, солдат!

Припев:



Вот услышала песню на стихи нашего Сергея Глобенко и самой захотелось что-то подобное создать. Ну не знаю удалось ли...:rolleyes:

----------


## aigul

Чувства  ночами губила… Топтала…
Насмерть… Жестоко,
Без  сожаленья!

Помню что было… Не помню начало
Наших неловких
Неотношений

Поздний звонок… Просто,  голос  знакомый…
Сердцем отброшен
Или забытый…

Сходишь  с  ума ?  Это быстро проходит,
Это не сложно…
Смешно и избито.

Я наблюдала своё безразличье,
Пафос улыбки…
Без  сожаленья…

Мне все равно. И я ставлю отлично
Нашим ошибкам
Неотношений!

----------


## Sign

Молодец!!! Леночка во всей красе!!!)

----------


## aigul

*Sign*,
Артур ! Это ты о  фото?:biggrin:

----------


## Sign

Вот ты мне сама сказала не говорить что это Ты!!! и сама проболталась!!!)))

----------


## aigul

:Vah: :tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Без сожаленья...


 :Aga: ...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*,
Я вижу смайлик одобренья!
Не зря пишу.... "Без сожаленья "!

----------


## aigul

1.Ты так не говори
И стекла фраз ронять
Не надо…

Стучали снегири
В окно моё опять
Прохладой

Израненной душой
Бросая крик на снег
Летели!

А над землей немой
Нам посланы за грех
Метели!

Припев:
Я все отдам ! Все отдам!
За нежность твою небесам!
Я все отдам ! Все отдам!
И пусть даже жизнь пополам!

2.Уставшая болеть
Надеждою твоей
Поверю

И буду сотни лет
Искать среди ночей
Потерю!

Бридж:
За то, что в любовь не верила
Её прячет жизнь без имени!
За то, что в любовь не верила
Читаю теперь «найди меня!»

----------


## aigul

Немного подожди.
А сколько?
Иди, вперед иди…
Как долго?
Как долго вдаль шагать
Зачем- то.
Жизнь странная игра
На верность.
Дыхание молчит.
Пропало.
Вверх… Неба монолит
И слабость.
Которую гоню,
Но скрежет…
Он мучает. Живу
Как прежде…

----------


## aigul

1.Холодный  шелк остывших простыней,
Скользящая по ним рука.
Ты будто собираешь россыпи
Небрежно битого стекла.

Касаюсь снова кожи бархатной,
Почувствую, что бьётся боль,
Что ты с обрыва снова падаешь,
Но я не чувствую любовь!

Припев:
Отравленная нежность
Между нами-
Бегущее по венам,
Страсти пламя.

Пропитанная ядом
Расставаний,
Отравленная нежность
Между нами.

2.Искал в тебе своё  спасенье
Уставший от земных потерь
(Израненный, продрогший зверь)
Я пил до капли воскрешенье,
А чувства наши не успел.
(Но настает миг отреченья,
А я не этого хотел)

Холодный шелк остывших простыней…
Я шрамы вижу на спине
От крыльев, ради счастья сорванных,
Чтоб стать своею на земле.

© Copyright: Елена Радькова, 2010
Свидетельство о публикации №11010249000

----------


## aigul

1.	Навіщо ти прийшов в моє  життя?
Навіщо все змінив навколо?
Я марила тоді до забуття,
Тепер не розірвати коло.

Відчути не боялась навіть біль,
Нікого до нестями не кохала,
Мій  погляд  зупинився  на тобі
Та божевілля було мало.

Припев:
 Ти марево моє вночі,
Ти спогад мій, що крає душу.
Скажи мені, скажи,
То як без тебе жити мушу?

Ти марево моє вночі,
Чому мене не відпускаєш ?
Мовчи, тепер мовчи!
Скажи лише , що ти кохаєш!


2.	Відлуння наше знову за вікном
Співало вітром та уже несила
Тебе забути, мій чарівний сон,
В якому я була щаслива.

Із темрявою  ніч змішала дні ,
Так без кохання світ безодня,
Без  нього  стане  снігом подих мій
Та спогад мучитиме щодня.

Бридж:
Невже тобі мало розпачу
То пий мою ніжність досхочу!

Припев:

----------


## aigul

http://www.newsmusic.ru/news_3_21076...medium=twitter

Ребята! Вот , что пишут! Эт я хвастаюсь!

----------


## tamara rabe

Здорово! Пусть у тебя будет почаще возможность похвастать, Леночка, а мы порадуемся за тебя.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, мне тоже приятно было читать. Я очень рад за тебя! Дерзай! Удачи! К стати в последних стихах тебя не узнать))) Видать богатой будешь)))

----------


## aigul

Тамара ! Да я тоже на это надеюсь и очень хочется, чтобы чаще!

Игорь! Не узнать эт хорошо, значит меняюсь! Спасибо тебе огромное, что не забываешь меня!

----------


## aigul

Горячий кофе с молоком
Уютным вкусом день закончит
И вязким покрывалом ночи
Дома укрыты  за окном.

Чтоб не нарушить тишину,
Деревья шепчутся украдкой
И блюз в душе теченьем  сладким
Качает сонную волну.

Как будто кто-то невзначай
Рубильник жизни выключает.
Мой город шторой закрывая,
Уходит с  шумом суета.

Тихонько тикают часы…
В плену панельного покоя
С улыбкой посмотрю в окно я.
А где-то также смотришь ты.

На луч скользящий у дорог,
На блик, бегущий по берёзе…
Ночной пейзаж, ночная проза.....
Наш ежедневный эпилог.

----------


## Витка

> Горячий кофе с молоком
> Уютным вкусом день закончит
> И вязким покрывалом ночи
> Дома укрыты  за окном...


Очень здорово! И новые тексты песен - класс!!! Жаль спасибки нельзя ставить :(

----------


## aigul

Вика! А почему нельзя? Я же ставлю! 
Спасибо, что меня не забываешь!

----------


## PAN

> Ежедневный эпилог


 :flower: ...

----------


## Malina sladkaja

> http://www.newsmusic.ru/news_3_21076...medium=twitter
> 
> Ребята! Вот , что пишут! Эт я хвастаюсь!


Присоединяюсь ко всем поздравлениям! Лен, вы молодцы!!!
Удачи и дальнейших успехов вам !!! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Паш! Лен спасибо огромное! Я так рада , что меня не забывают! Цем!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

1.Меняются под стук колес,
Мелькая, перелески и поля…
На полустанке летних грёз
Ждет прошлое забытое меня.
Тоскою защемит душа…
Вернулся после холода зимы.
Молчаньем   тихий  старый сад
Укроет от  ветров и кутерьмы.

Припев:
Да что же это! Крест или судьба?
Моя монета решкою упала
А значит, снова не услышу  «Да»
Из  губ (уст) , что небеса поцеловали...
( Из губ , что небеса лишь целовали)

2. В чужих краях земля пуста.
Опять в изнеможенье стынет даль,
Опять колокола звучат
Зовущим перезвоном и тогда
Я вспомню берега , где боль
Становится терпимей и где вы
Смотрели  в небо и сказали, что
Нет дна у этой теплой синевы.

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, уже научилась как ставить "спасибки"! Лев подсказал... Думала здесь спасибок нет :(((

----------


## aigul

Мне запах осени  по нервам бьёт…
Ещё одна сгоревшая страница.
Вновь  на ветвях ютится вороньё
И сумерки размазывают лица.

На  фоне скудности и пустоты
Заметной стала маленькая церковь.
Её видны молебные черты,
А улица тихонечко померкла…

По нервам бьёт меланхоличный вальс,
Звучат мои растерянные мысли…
Покоем пахнет жухлая трава,
Зовёт туда, где радуг коромысло…

Зовёт  туда , где не бывали мы,
Возможно,  никогда уже не будем…
Всё также  дни берем взаймы
И также не решаем наших судеб…

Мне запах осени по нервам бьёт,
Она напоминает невозвратность.
С ней будто начинается  отсчёт,
Глухой тупик или начала  радость.

----------


## aigul

1.Снова вскрикнул надрывно рассвет,
Призывая вернуться ночь.
Он искал её много  лет,
Только встретиться им не дано.

Исчезая печальная тень,
Прикоснётся к нему крылом,
Будто хочет сказать, что здесь
Никогда им не быть вдвоём.

Припев:
Ночь и Рассвет,
А между ними нет
Ни бездны, ни разлук,
А только  извечный круг.

Когда  она   уйдёт, 
Ему оставив  лёд,
Он вспыхнет,  чтоб  огнём
Гореть для неё одной.

2.На мнгновенье друг другу  в глаза
Заглянуть, разлететься и ждать…
О любви не успеть рассказать
И опять уходить, опять!

Бридж:
Теряя её каждый день,
Вздох её сохраняет вновь.
Он  зовёт крылатую тень,
Он  стучится  в твоё окно.
(Зажигая твоё окно.)

Припев:

----------


## Kliakca

*aigul*, Лен, красиво, умничка. :Tender:

----------


## aigul

1.Искрится  город  хрупким  хрусталём.
Без твоего мне холодно дыханья.
Зажжётся ночь  рождественским огнём,
У нас не будет больше расставанья

Припев:
Загадай, загадай, я прошу!
Чтобы встретились наши глаза.
На упавшую с неба звезду
Загадай, я услышу слова!

2.Я так хочу сейчас найти тебя,
Метелью пролетая расстоянья.
Мечтаешь нежно ты  меня обнять,
А в эту ночь сбываются желанья.

Припев

Бридж:
И может быть снежинкой лёгкой
Я прикоснусь к твоим ресницам…
А может быть в ладонях теплых
Твоей останусь белой  птицей.

Припев

----------


## aigul

Не говори мне больше о нас,
Не возвратится боль в моё сердце.
Ты рисовала  ложь без прикрас
И от неё было некуда  деться.

Ты не пытайся страстью играть,
Иглы её я чувствую кожей.
Было не с нами, было вчера…
То, что забыто вернуться не сможет.

Припев:
Я был тобою грешен
И верил лишь в тебя!
Мой рай казался вечным,
Но ты в нем не моя.

Я был тобою грешен
И верил лишь в тебя!
А ты была беспечна,
Любила не любя.

2. Снова учился впитывать жизнь,
А за меня надежда дышала.
Бедный мой ангел с криком кружил,
Он умирал, а тебе было мало.

Ты наблюдала и, делая шаг,
С каждой минутою  отдалялась.
Я был слепым, а  вера ушла
И не вернуть, что мы потеряли.

----------


## aigul

Мимо здания двухэтажного,
По разбитому тротуару
Проходила я утро каждое…
Хлебом пахло тут с пылу с жару.

Пахло сдобою, жизнью, радостью,
А теперь это «дом молитвы»,
Начинённый отвратной смрадностью
Лживой веры, судьбы разбитой.

Исковеркана святость прозою
И сломав, изувечив  души
Обещаньями рая убогими,
«Пастор» жрёт в ресторане суши!

Мы сильны были верой славною,
В солнце черпали силу нашу,
А теперь нас зовут неправдою,
Храма свет, говорят , погашен!


Ну эт мысли вслух ).

----------


## Skadi

> Хлебом пахло


Лен....что случилось, всё-таки, с этим домом?  :Blink: 
Извини, не совсем поняла...что значит "дом молитвы"?

----------


## Лев

> Ну эт мысли вслух ).


Раз мыслишь, значит существуешь :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Оль, это у нас так свои "домики" секты называют(ты же обратила внимае на ковычки). Была у нас пекарня, пекли торты, хлеб, булочки дарили людям радость ( можно сказать было святое место))))!Теперь выкуплено помещение сектой и там молится одурманенная лживой верой молодежь и ждет манны небесной, в их глаза противно и в тоже время больно смотреть. "Пастор" ездит на шикарной машине,а они свято верят , что  ему это дал Господь. У них полностью исковеркано понятие веры. И хочу отметить, что туда попадают действительно несчастные и одинокие люди. Эти "пасторы" так и расставляют на них сети.

Лев, да уж существую.  :Smile3:

----------


## Skadi

> так свои "домики" секты называют


О, Господи!.......... :Blink:

----------


## aigul

Оль, самое страшное то , что с этим ничего не поделаешь, имеют право :Aga: 
Ну в общем эт я там поразмыслила над ситуацией. Прохожу и каждый раз об этом думаю.

----------


## Skadi

> самое страшное то , что с этим ничего не поделаешь


Знаю, Лен...... :Tu:

----------


## aigul

У небі  білу смужку залишив літак,
Неначе повертав далеку осінь.
Тоді здалось життя пішло не так,
Та ти тепер зовеш мене щоночі.

Зовеш, питаєш чи люблю,
А я мовчання проклинаю,
Бо там, у долі на краю
Чомусь одна я залишаюсь!

Припев:
Нехай тобі щастить, мій любий
Нехай журба  до тебе не приходить.
Я знаю що ти є, мій любий!
Мені цього для щастя досить.

2. Я вирішила серце відпустить сама,
Та без кохання жить воно не хоче.
Тоді так шепотіла  «не тримай…»
Сама ж молилась «глянь  мені у очі…»

Летіти на чужі вогні
Та в них оманливо палати…
І кожен день я буду тінь
За обрієм нічним шукати….

----------


## aigul

Не касался  след  чужой снегов,
Что тебя укрыли от ненастья.
А под  сенью легких пологов
Колдовские сны и звёзды гаснут.

Зимний лес…Пушисты  покровА….
Тишиной ночной пронзает душу.
Вдруг я слышу  песню. И слова
Вкрадчиво зовут в лесную  пущу 

Голос манит,  будто из реки,
Там забытой сердце подо льдами.
Дай прощенья за мои грехи,
Не казни меня,  не  плач ночами.

Вот, стою на этом берегу,
Где с тобой впервые повстречались.
Вижу снова словно наяву,
Как танцуют зори, нас венчая.

Вижу, что в ладонях тает снег,
Будто жизнь  несчастной водяницы,
Превращаясь в слёзы…Слышу смех
И твои холодные десницы.

Мне не страшно и уже тепло,
Лишь реки почувствую объятья.
Ты прости , что я так долго шёл,
Чтоб тоску унять и снять проклятье.
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
Он упал на тонкий, хрупкий лёд,
Помня образ ласковой  купалки.
Погубив его под толщей вод,
Стонет вновь несчастная русалка.




Воть продолжаю цикл о водянице  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Ты слышишь ,  шумит вода?
Это снова декабрьский дождь.
В нашем  городе  тают  снега…
Ты боишься любви и ждёшь .

Только я знаю ответ,
Только я верю , что нет
Между нами зимы
И не будет, пойми!

Припев:
Ты не бойся, я рядом с тобой,
А не сможешь меня полюбить
Стану каплею дождевой,
Чтоб от вьюги тебя оградить.

2. А ливень всё льёт и льёт,
Но для слёз не сезон сейчас.
Холодов отдаляя приход,
От метелей спасает нас.

Дождь проливной в декабре
На листок в календаре
Смотрит, путая дни
И не хочет зимы.

----------


## aigul

1.В  небесах  летает  ворон,
Будто суд вершит.
Он расколет небо  громом
За мои грехи.

Ты была бескрайним  морем,
За собой звала.
Верным призрачной свободе 
Оставался  я.

И я кричу
Черной точке в седой высоте,
Что не хочу
Подчиняться ослепшей судьбе!

Припев:
Не смей, провидение,
В  клочья  рвать   мою бедную душу
За  веру  в  неверие,
За то, что я счастье разрушил!

Не смей,  птица черная,
Прикасаться крылом своим к небу.
Оно опустошённое   
И нелюбовь была нелепа.

2. В бездну падал,  отрекаясь
От любви земной,
В  тень  обманчивого  рая
Убегая  в ночь.

За спиной звучало эхо,
Ч то предатель я ,
Догонял безумным смехом
Голос  твой кляня.

И я кричу
Черной точке в седой высоте,
Что не хочу
Подчиняться ослепшей судьбе!

----------


## PAN

*aigul*,  :flower: ...
Читаю, ценю, жду...

С наступающим... :Santa2:

----------


## aigul

:Ded Snegurochka2: *PAN*,  Пашенька! Спасибо огромное и тебя с наступающим  и огромного тебе личного счастья и здоровья! И как прекрсно сказано "читаю, ценю, жду...!" Мне очень приятно, спокойно и тепло когда ты ко мне заглядываешь! Цём!!!!

И экспромтик, каламбурчик:

Я тоже жду тебя всегда
И мне становится теплей,
Кивает снова смайлик: "Да!
Пиши ещё, ещё смелей!"

И верю, понимаешь ты
Мои корявенькие строчки,
В них видишь капельку души
Среди умолкших многоточий...

----------


## LINSLI

> В небесах летает ворон,
> Будто суд вершит.
> Он расколет небо громом
> За мои грехи.


Лена, красиво!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь ! Я так рада читать твой отзыв! Счастье ты моё! Спасибо , что заглянул!!!

----------


## Kliakca

[IMG]http://*********org/1112594.gif[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

Родные мои! Поздравляю вас с Новым годом! И пусть он будет для вас пушистым и мягким!!!!! Пусть все замыслы и желания сбываются!!!!

----------


## aigul

Ах, мальчик мой!
О нас забыть мне так легко…
Руки касаться  ласково  чужой 
Назло.

Назло тебе
Измены сочинять смеясь.
Пройти, как ночь, не оставляя след,
Глумясь.

Теперь могу
Не думать, не ценить, не ждать.
Сама решу, продолжу ли игру
До дна.

На  дно  упав,
Разбиться и тобой болеть,
Но не любить  и  тысячи сыграть
Ролей!

----------


## PAN

> Ах,


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

Спасибо, Паш! Что-то накатило на меня типа Ахматовского. :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> Что-то накатило на меня


Когда накатывает - это и есть самое-самое... :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

Мы не ангелы (1 вариант)
1.Ты расскажи мне, где спрятан огонь?
Вижу в глазах только мёртвое небо…
Бьёт у виска опостылевший звон
Каменных рек обезвоженных гневом.

Дни застывают, и глыбой немой,
Пленом становятся наших мечтаний.
Как удержаться, теряя резон,
Веру хранить, когда  чувства на грани.

Припев:
А мы не ангелы и не святые,
Из ран потерей сочится жизнь.
Сжигает боль  и  поверив в крылья,
С небес летим от бессилья вниз.

2. Ты мне скажи, кто научит  прощать,
Чтобы не чувствовать острые камни? 
Сотни веков, сотни выпито чаш
С ядом обид, отраженных в молчаньи.

Только позволь быть бальзамом твоим
И тишина в твоей комнате тёмной
Станет такой, что услышу  я  всхлип
Чистой души, для любви воскрешённой 

Бридж:

Ты только не молчи, ты только говори.
А за стеной панельной
Услышав тайну, гаснут фонари
И день начнётся полем белым...


Мы не ангелы (2 вариант)
1.Где чистота, где надежды огонь?
Вижу в глазах только мёртвое небо…
Бьёт у виска опостылевший звон
Каменных рек обезвоженных гневом.

Время, застывшее глыбой немой,
Пленом становятся наших мечтаний.
Как удержаться, теряя резон,
Веру хранить, оставаясь  на грани.

Припев:
А мы не ангелы и не святые,
Из ран потерей сочится жизнь.
Сжигает боль  и  поверив в крылья,
С небес летим от бессилья вниз.

2. Ты мне скажи, кто научит  прощать,
Чтобы не чувствовать острые камни? 
Сотни веков, сотни выпито чаш
Яда  обид, отраженных в молчаньи.

Только позволь быть бальзамом твоим
И тишина в твоей комнате тёмной
Станет такой, что услышу  я  всхлип
Чистой души, для любви воскрешённой 

Бридж:

Ты только не молчи, ты только говори.
А за стеной панельной
Услышав тайну, гаснут фонари
И день начнётся полем белым...

----------


## Salamandra

Леночка, здравствуй! Вернее доброй ночи...
Что-то я немного выпала из жизни и даже не заметила что последние твои песни полны боли и грусти, искренне надеюсь, что это только в песнях  :Ok: 
Красивые, образные, осмысленные, только позволь с тобой не согласиться - МЫ АНГЕЛЫ, еще какие АНГЕЛЫ, и пусть порой нимб сменяется рожками - это временное явления, потому как крылья остаются навсегда! Желаю тебе, чтобы 2011 год подарил высокий полет и больше широких взмахов, и не бойся ничего - ВСЕ ЧТО НЕ ДЕЛАЕТСЯ - ДЕЛАЕТСЯ К ЛУЧШЕМУ!
С нетерпению жду продолжения  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

Наташ! Я так рада , что у меня есть вы, есть этот форум. Спасибо, что заходите ко мне в гости.

А жизнь она полна падений и взлётов, ты права. Мы то ангелы, то бесята, нам то грусно до одурения, то не знаешь куда деться от счастья. А вот крылья мне нужны. Она всегда помогают. 

Спасибо за пожелания. Кстати, а ты не пробовала писать прозу? Красиво должно получиться, ты очень красиво выражаешь свои мысли и свое мироощущение. . :Aga:

----------


## Salamandra

> Кстати, а ты не пробовала писать прозу?


Пробовала лет так 8 назад... что типа - "философские" размышления на тему ОН и ОНА... мне понравилось, если найду эти листочки выложу у себя на строничке...  :Grin:

----------


## aigul

Наташ ждем! Тут есть раздел "Проза"  можно там.

----------


## PAN

> Тут есть раздел "Проза"  можно там.


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## Salamandra

> Наташ ждем! Тут есть раздел "Проза" можно там.





> ...


по-моему я начала перетягивать одеяло на себя...  :No2:  это конечно хорошо, но не в данной теме... так что проза прозой, а песни песнями!!! Ленчик, ждемс...  :Vah:

----------


## aigul

Карабкаясь  по скалам мирозданья,
Несём с собою драгоценный груз:
Мечту, надежду, но ,увы, не знаем,
Чем станет ноша, будет ли к лицу?

Короною, крылом, быть может  камнем? 
Ослабнет вера,  он потянет вниз…
Несёшься,  покатившись по ухабам,
А знатоки напишут эпикриз:

«Лечить забвеньем, благостью, смиреньем…»
И что стезя у каждого своя,
Что не нужны крутые перемены,
И что синица лучше журавля.

Но снова непокорная пылает
Мечта в  душе, для тех, кто слаб, крестом.
Но вырвавшись из «благостного» рая
Поймем, что только  этим мы живём.

----------


## Лев

> А знатоки напишут эпикриз:


Написана история болезни...
У каждого своя она.
Прочесть её, быть может, всем полезно :Aga: 
Но лучше строчку из *aigul* - она верна! :Ok:

----------


## aigul

Лев, да только "знатоки в кавычках. Я пропустила. :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> Лев, да только "знатоки в кавычках. Я пропустила.


Без кавычек и в кавычках
Всем понятно и привычно :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Нам с тобою нечего делить,
Знаю то, что ты мне не соперница,
А в его роду не короли
И вокруг него мой мир не вертится!

Ты боялась - птичка  улетит,
Но давно своё окно  закрыла я.
Просто зачеркнула цифру  три,
Воевать  за трон уже бессмысленно!

Припев:
Не для него моя любовь!
Глупа твоя смешная ревность!
Ему с улыбкою скажу «Родной!
Попутного желаю ветра!»

2. Не копайся у меня внутри.
Промолчу, что он просил прощения.
Он не благородный и не принц,
Да ещё и скучен, без сомнения!

Не горела страстью, не звала…
Слава богу! Ты мне не соперница…
Я искала жизни короля…
А  вокруг него мой мир не вертится!





Воть немного сарказма, немного Скарлетт О'Хара.  :Smile3:

----------


## Skadi

> Воть немного сарказма, немного Скарлетт О'Хара.


Понравилось  :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

Оль, спасибо! Надеюсь мне удалось передать настроение. :Smile3:

----------


## Skadi

> Надеюсь мне удалось передать настроение


Совершенно точно - удалось. Молодец  :Smile3:   :flower:

----------


## aigul

Спасибо, старалась. Сюда бы ещё музычку, в которой нарисована  уверенная в себе особа, королевских кровей. Кстати, не знаю почему, но такие мне импонируют. :Grin:

----------


## Skadi

> Сюда бы ещё музычку


Возможно, у кого-то твои стихи уже звучат песней?  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Нууу, если бы... !

----------


## Skadi

> если бы...


Лен, не сомневаюсь  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

И я надеюсь.

----------


## Лев

> Возможно, у кого-то твои стихи уже звучат песней?


Звучат :Yes4:  и не одной...

----------


## Skadi

> Звучат и не одной...


Именно Вас, Лев, я и имела ввиду  :Aga:

----------


## Лев

> Именно Вас, Лев, я и имела ввиду


Что имеем, то храним:  http://www.realmusic.ru/albums/14095/  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Спасибо, Лев! Да , действительно самая первая в моей жизни песня была написана тобой.

----------


## aigul

Светильник в окне напротив…
Там робкие акварели
Рисуют в тонах пастельных
Какой-то сюжет без плоти…

В правом углу рождаясь,
Теряется свет и тает…
Размытых не видно  граней ,
День медленно капал, тая…

Движения тени видно,
А мысли не угадала.
По капле на дне бокала
Весь вкус не узнаешь винный.

Живут силуэты-грёзы
В плену этой желтой лампы.
Мужской - молчаливый странный,
И женский в него влюблённый…

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a22002.******info/icon/181463300045a256cec786ffc73d8afc5fb37b4c65.jpg[/IMG]

Королева  в ночном кафе,
Где бармен исповедник зала,
Пьёт шампанское из бокала
С горькой грустью на самом дне.

И следы поцелуев жгут,
Оставляя клеймо на теле.
Эту ночь у тоски смертельной
Нагло вырвала, но одну.

По натянутой в ней струне,
Как смычком пробежит забвенье,
И разыграна снова сцена:
О слезах,  любви и вине.

Королева  в ночном кафе,
Где бармен исповедник зала,
Пьёт шампанское из бокала
С горькой грустью на самом дне…

----------


## aigul

1.Из  тонкого света сплетаются тени,
Сплетаются руки… Нечаянный взгляд…
Я вдруг понимаю, что больше не верю,
Бессильно не верю, не верю в тебя!

Не надо с укором, с колючею грустью
Смотреть, просто поздно  кого-то винить .
Ты душу на волю мою не отпустишь
И станут ей клеткой любви  миражи.

Припев:
Все станет пеплом,
Разбросанной по ветру пылью!
Рукою несмелой
Я выброшу то , что остыло

Всё станет пеплом,
Последнею пригоршней пыли
И нам не согреется
Холодным осколком зари.

2. Так близко дыханье судьбы обреченной.
Мы скованы цепью напрасных надежд.
А  «завтра»  погаснет огнём прокаженным
И нас в нём не будет, не будет нигде!

Не будет прощанья. Прощенья не просишь
За праздные встречи, что прячем от всех.
Ты просто уходишь, как вор полуночный
С собой мою веру уносишь зачем?

----------


## PAN

> В окне напротив





> Королева


 :Ok: ... :flower:

----------


## aigul

Пашенька! Рада тебе! Рада , что читаешь! :Oj:

----------


## aigul

1.Коснулся тонкий луч манящей кожи,
Бессовестно целует он ресницы.
Ты даже сонная похожа
На кем-то окольцованную птицу.

Летала высоко, легко и вольно,
Любовью обожглась в жестоком небе
Нашла тепло в моих ладонях,
Укрывшись от обид и бури снежной

Припев:
«Ты подари моей душе покой…»
Шепчу, целуя я запястье тонкое.
И опоздав всего лишь на любовь,
Крылатую нашёл невольницу!

Ты будешь всем разлукам  вопреки
Сквозь сон в окно стучаться одинокое.
Потом опять с рассветом улетишь,
Оставив мне свои мольбы негромкие.

2.На миг моя, а навсегда чужая.
С тобою я незримо буду рядом.
В краю далёком исчезая,
Со мной простишься мимолётным взглядом.

----------


## aigul

1.За окном угасающий вечер
И спешу я к родному порогу.
У подъезда береза, как в детстве…
Мимо катятся дни понемногу.

Завтра снова проблемы, работа,
Суета закружившихся будней.
А давай посидим мы с тобою,
Строгий папка,  мой добрый и мудрый!

Припев:
Знаешь, папка, знаешь
Я скажу, послушай,
Что же так  вздыхаешь,
Мой  родной  и лучший.

2.Помнишь, ты провожал меня в школу,
Белый бант заплетая в косичку.
Слишком часто с тобою мы спорим,
Может бросим мы эту привычку.

Завтра снова проблемы, работа,
Суета закружившихся будней.
А давай посидим мы с тобою,
Строгий папка,  мой добрый и мудрый!

Завтра 23 февраля. Этот праздник у меня  вот ассоциируется с отцом. Так , что нашим любимым папкам. Нашим самым мужественным мужчинам.
 :018:

----------


## aigul

В  ожиданье финала,  зима
Рассыпает последний холод.
Белым призраком скоро она
Незаметно покинет город.

Только мне непонятно зачем
Мы себя отдавали стуже.
И была я не та, и не с тем,
Только пульс становился глуше.

Припев:
Разрывалось небо
Диким танцем вьюги.
И мели метели-
Расставаний слуги.

Слуги одиночеств
Знаю,  зря старались,
Заметая ночи,
Чтоб мы потерялись.
(Пряча наше солнце
В океан печали)

2. Я поймаю улыбку весны
В нежном голосе и оттаю.
Там где были безумные льды
Теплоты мы услышим дыханье.

И по белому напишу
Я проталиной тёмной о чуде.
Чудо в том, что ты есть наяву,
Что капели надежду разбудят.

----------


## aigul

1.Ты поймал меня, мой нежный враг.
Колдовал любовь,
Получил тоску.
Только сладок плен в твоих руках.
Зорькой молодой
Прогоню беду.
(Теплою слезой
Прогоню беду)

Припев:
А душа моя, глупая, плачет,
Но она вырываться не хочет,
Побеждённая шелковой ночью.

За  спиною останется «раньше».
Только я не хочу оглянуться,
Ты не дай мне внезапно проснуться.

2.Далеко  сейчас моя мечта,
Там небес обрыв,
Никого вокруг.
Протекает тишь и я река,
Что туманом брызг
Станет поутру.

Бридж:
Нежность подарил и забрал  покой.
Чтоб не стала я призрачной волной,
Забери меня! Забери с собой!

----------


## Витка

> Королева


Да уж... что-то в точку тебе попалось! :((((((((( к сожалению...

----------


## aigul

Вика, да уж )))))


Родные мои форумчанки, с праздником весны вас!

----------


## aigul

1.Проходят  снегопады и дожди,
Судьба меняет дни крутыми вихрями.
Сердечко лишь одно всегда не спит
И шепчет обо мне молитву тихую.

Мы часто забываем, что она -
Единственная в мире этом близкая.
И самые красивые глаза
Всегда глядят с любовью искренней.

Припев:
А я прошу у Бога
Пусть маленьких ладоней теплота
Со мною будет в холода.

Прошу совсем немного…
Пусть нежность и любви  слова
Звучат , как песня для неё  всегда.

2. Я доченькою рядом остаюсь
А ты моим хранителем и ангелом.
Душа найдёт улыбку и приют,
Согретая дыханьем маминым.

Негромко колыбельную спою,
Мелодию сплету мотивом ласковым.
Хочу поцеловать слезу твою,
Хочу чтоб это сердце было счастливо.

----------


## Витка

*Наконец-то загрузила видео на твою песню - это было первое её исполнение на сцене - 31.10.2009г.
Спасибо вам с Игорем и Эдуардом за прекрасный подарок, а второму Игорю за сведение!!!!*

----------


## aigul

Абалдеть! Как приятно посмотреть на живой исполнение! Вот это подарок действительно!!!!!!!!

----------


## LINSLI

Вика, спасибо! Было очень приятно) У тебя есть это видео что бы с ютуба не качать...может удасться типа клипа сделать...
Лена, очень хорошие темы идут у тебя. Королева особенно хороша. Образ хорошо вырисовывается...
Извените что поздно, девчонки, но поздравляю Вас с весной и спрошедшим праздником!

----------


## aigul

Свободная от груза ледяного,
Вздохнёт теплом уставшая земля.
Остатки белоснежного покрова
Вода смывает весело звеня.

Вдруг кожу обнажая перед  солнцем,
Весна  принять готова новый лик.
Закружится весь мир в беспечном танце
И опьяняют свежестью ручьи .

От запахов хмелеешь и от света,
Вдыхая полной грудью  колдовство.
Магическая сила первоцвета
Наполнит лес живительной волной.

А кроны неприкрытые  прозрачны,
Синеет свод, лучистостью прошит.
Откроется завеса вечной тайны-
Чернеет средь снегов дорога в жизнь.

Ты любишь эту грязь и эту сырость,
Ты реку, что ломает берега.
И начинаешь маленькую повесть
С  нуля… Опять сначала… Навсегда…


Игорь! Спасибо. Ну всё меняется. Надеюсь в лучшую сторону.  :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Могу назвать я лишь на «Вы»
То божество с такой улыбкой.
Вы неприступны! Так чисты
И, как мираж тончайший , зыбкий.

Но разве можно запятнать
Своей неистовой любовью
Край неба, где царит луна
С такой разящей темнотою.

В той высоте боюсь тонуть,
Она черна и непокорна,
Она спасенье или кнут,
За страсть карающий, за вольность.

За то, что душу раздавал,
Смеясь, безбожною рукою
Господь позволил только вам
Над глупой властвовать судьбою.

Когда же буду восходить,
А может падать на задворках,
Когда останусь я один,
Прошу, не надо плакать горько.

Не отвернитесь от меня.
Свой взор, загадочно глубокий,
Не отведите и кляня,
Жалеть не стоит так жестоко.


Воть на романсы потянуло  :Smile3:

----------


## PAN

> на романсы потянуло


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

1.То була  лише  зірка одна,
То була  лише темрява  тиха.
Моя доля мов жухла трава,
Що розквітнути досі не встигла.

Зустрічала   яскраву зорю,
Милувалося серце росою.
Перед небом, в землі на краю
Одинокою стою вербою.

Приспів:
Так чекаю тебе,
Мов весняного  грому,
Що слід болю зірве,
Не віддасть моє серце нікому.

Так, я знада завжди!
Ворожила, шукала!
І бажала грози,
Бо нам тиші з тобою замало.

2.Я над дзеркалом річки вклонюсь,
Та й побачу там ніжності очі.
Не зосталось ні краплі жалю,
Що лихий мені вітер наврочив.

Течія мої думки несе
Де палає кохання, за обрій…
І бажання моє- попри все
Буревій відчувати з грозою…


Паш, спасибо! А я вот решила ещё Украиной побаловаться )))) :Smile3:

----------


## Лев

> А я вот решила ещё Украиной побаловаться


*Ось тобою Україні побалує ...*

----------


## aigul

Разгораются ярким золотом
Купола твои среди зелени.
Эхо прошлого конским топотом 
По земле моей болью стелется.

Этой раны касались ангелы,
Наполняя страданья святостью,
Нищета  мешковиной драною
В кровь жестоко по телу дряпала.

Так рождалась душа славянская
Непонятная, непокорная.
Хоть и рвали псы с наглым лязганьем,
Но жива и, как прежде, вздорная.

Каждый стон, разбиваясь вдребезги,
Над церквями заблещет  радугой,
Над рекою взмывая лебедем,
Не росою, слезами падает.

Обернётся красой безбрежною,
Силой дикою неизмерною.
Уж то ветры вернулись прежние,
Нас спасая всё той же верою?

----------


## PAN

> Разгораются ярким золотом


Спасибо...

----------


## aigul

Паш, это тебе спасибо!Надо же, сразу стих получил отклик. Знать цепляет немножечко. :Oj:  
Паш! :Vishenka 11:

----------


## aigul

1.Мой поток улови
И доверься волне.
Урагану любви 
Стало тесно на земле.

Самых ярких огней
Не ищи среди звёзд,
Мы пылаем сильней
И скажу тебе всерьез.

Припев:
Чувства - не игра,
Это как цунами!
Знай, что не обман
Искры между нами!

2.Самый важный роман
Мы допишем вдвоём
И сомнений туман
Обернется теплым днём.

Может, сходим с ума
И летим с высоты,
А причина одна 
Только я! Только ты!

Бридж:
И лишь один миг
Решил за нас всё!
Ты теперь моя жизнь,
Ты дыханье моё!

Припев:

----------


## Витка

*aigul*, ура!!! Позитифффчик!!! Спасибо!!!

----------


## aigul

Вика старалась  :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

Причудливый небесный сад,
Разбросанные ветром облака
Под босыми ногами.
По радуге всё выше шла
И слышала, звонят колокола…
Как  в драме…

Огладываясь , поняла,
Что грусть свою придумала сама,
Искала вдохновенья.
Нет с нами ни любви, ни зла…
И нереальны образы из сна-
Мгновенье.

Туманом заполняла пустоту.
Он принимал черты твои
Бессонными ночами.
С тобой я выше не взойду,
На радуге нет места для двоих…
Как в драме…

----------


## PAN

> Сон


 :flower: ... Да...

----------


## aigul

Пашенька, спасибо! Если получила розу, значит оценил . )))))))))

----------


## aigul

1.Шуршат  под ногами листья,
Их  осень печально  роняла.
А  воздух наполнят мысли,
Дышать  начинаю сначала.

Под брошенным вниз покровом
Ночей неразгаданных тайна.
Любовь, что была безмолвной,
Откликнулась эхом бескрайним.

Припев:
Позволь мне влюбиться , небо!
Позволь на одно мгновенье…
Хочу я поверить  слепо
В любовь и своё воскрешенье.

2.Заствышие  тают кадры,
Той жизни закончилась лента,
Где я не умела падать
Дождём на ладони света.

По сердцу ещё больному
Прокатиться каплями холод.
Снова пишу по живому,
Стирая осеннее соло.

----------


## PAN

:Vishenka 19: ...

----------


## aigul

1.Мы даже не  смогли проститься.
Клубилась   над  дорогой  пыль…
Летела  за  тобою  птицей,
Просила: «Только  был  бы жив!»

Дождём  беда  стучалась  в окна,
Пронизывала  души боль.
Моя  молитва не умолкнет,
Храня тебя, моя любовь.

Припев:
Разлучница  - война!
Навечно  проклинаю!
Тебе я отдала
Того  кого люблю

Разлучница-война!
И  к  Господу взываю:
«Я так его ждала,
Верни его молю!»

2.А мы с тобою дышим вместе
И выжить, знаю, хватит сил.
Какой бы я была невестой…
Она решила за двоих!

Мы даже не  смогли проститься.
Клубилась   над  дорогой  пыль…
Летела  за  тобою  птицей,
Просила: «Только  был  бы жив!»

Бридж:
Ей  слёз  людских и горя мало!
А  сколько исковерканных судеб!
Мой милый  ждать я не  устану!
Услышь мои слова! Кричу тебе!


Военная тема очень сложная итрудная. Но  вот решилась....

Пашенька!Тебе огромное  спасибо  за советы и внимание!!!!!!!Мне это очень помогает!

----------


## Malina sladkaja

Без лишних слов... :flower:  :Tender: 
Особено за "Mамe..." :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

Спасибо,Малинка! )))))

----------


## aigul

1.Крик услышав журавлиный,
Брошу взгляд печальный в небо
И в конце дороги  длинной
Понимаю, счастлив не был.

Дай из рук твоих напиться
Вдоволь ласки и надежды…
Ты - глоток святой водицы….
Только я останусь грешным.

Припев:
Не ангел я и не святой…
Не прогоняй , прошу!
Но не зови меня судьбой,
Боюсь,  дотла  сожгу!

Там где-то в сумрачной дали
Всё так же я чужой.
Ты полюби и всё прости,
Но не зови судьбой!

2. Ты  окликни у порога,
Только сердце спрячь, не верь мне.
Приласкай, согрей немного,
Только душу спрячь за стены!

Наслаждаться терпким вкусом
Буду с нежностью невинной
И холодным  тихим утром
След  укроет снег ревнивый.

----------


## Лев

> Я не ангел и не святой...


Отозвался сей стих в моём сердце,
Зазвучал, воплотился он в песню.
http://www.realmusic.ru/songs/880655/

----------


## aigul

Ого! Тут у меня уже Лев похозяйничал)))))! Спасибо огромное за песню! 

Классно отозвался!!!!!))))

----------


## aigul

Ручей  под  камнем холодным бьётся,
Воды студёной испить манит…
Живые струи на дне колодца
Упрямо  точат скалы гранит.

Из глубины словно ближе звёзды,
Но тут темно, заколдован свет.
Нет суеты, не бывает поздно
И тень хранит тишины обет.

Печальный страж, равнодушно вязкий,
Впитает шёпот махровый мох.
Остатки ночи  смешают краски
И эхом жизни звучит поток.

Как отзвук сердца на дне колодца
Бесшумно плачет земной родник.
Живёт, мечтая о силе солнца,
А он сильнее богов любых.

----------


## aigul

1.Душой моей владела полночь,
Но вас она коснутся не посмела.
Неяркий  лунный свет нескромно
Рисует кружева на нежном теле.

Пусть эти худенькие плечи
Не тронут холода и муки
И не терзают душу плетью
Ветра измен и боль разлуки.

Припев:
Пусть ангелы хранят ночной покой 
И не тревожат сон, скулящие печали.
Вы не смогли принять любви земной,
А, значит, и потери не узнали.

2.Над крышей тишина летая,
Укрыла город темным шёлком.
Ночные тени не скрывают
Смешливый взгляд под дерзкой чёлкой.

Жестокий плен,  моя обитель!
Моя отрада или горе…
Но пусть спасает вас хранитель
От злой толпы, свистящей хором.

Бридж:
Мне быть дано шутом  у ваших ног
Смотреть в глаза небес , но сетовать не смею
Для вас я просто был и я не смог
Заставить  вас в мои  слова поверить.

----------


## aigul

1.Мы сейчас у точки сгорания,
Обними меня…
И давай закончим признания
У  черты огня.

Победить сумел, но не более.
Удержи рассвет…
А финалом нашей истории
Будет мой совет…

Припев:
 Не трогай опасную тему,
Остановись!
Не строй неприступные стены
Для любви

Не трогай опасную тему,
Остановись!
Ты жизнь разливая по венам,
Позови

2. Продолжать не будем сражения,
Больше смысла нет.
Нахожусь во власти затмения,
Подари мне свет!

Наши души у точки сожжения…
Поцелуй меня!
Я приму своё поражение
У черты огня.

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a18002.******info/icon/147076300059980649e6ec304216326cae8d5c3866.jpg[/IMG]
Дрожит  тревожно свет, а мысли словно тень
И сад притих за тонкой занавеской.
Увядший лепесток в затоптанной траве
Украсят капли слез холодным блеском.

Скажи, зачем беречь угасшую печаль,
Зачем хочу уйти, зачем остаться…
Где нежные слова, как пуля у виска,
Губили и не оставляли шанса.

Меня боготворишь, за то, что не твоя…
У окон промелькнувший милый образ…
Но клятву о любви прочту у алтаря,
Шипов не замечая в мертвых розах.

Хранишь свою мечту, а может,  просто слеп,
Из веток мне венец одел колючий.
Вернёшься в тишь аллей, срывая первый снег,
Целуя свежий след от раны жгучей.

Застывший силуэт, мой каменный цветок…
Его обречена лелеять вечность.
Опали лепестки и соловей умолк…
Не слышно трелей на бездушных ветках.

----------


## PAN

> Каменный цветок


 :Ok: ...

----------


## Kliakca

*aigul*, Лена, принимай свою работу.




> 1.Из тонкого света сплетаются тени,
>  Сплетаются руки… Нечаянный взгляд…
>  Я вдруг понимаю, что больше не верю,
>  Бессильно не верю, не верю в тебя!
> 
>  Не надо с укором, с колючею грустью
>  Смотреть, просто поздно кого-то винить .
>  Ты душу на волю мою не отпустишь
>  И станут ей клеткой любви миражи.
> ...

----------


## aigul

Настя! Абалденно!!!! То что доктор прописал! Вот скачать себе не могу, как скачивать с ютуба?((((( И кстати слова Елены Радьковой.)))))

----------


## Лев

*aigul*, 
Скачай Any Video Converter Free  и потом не отвечай предложения сменить версию(отменяй). В опции Download сможешь скачать и сконвертировать в любой формат из YouTube

----------


## aigul

Что ты медлишь, мой князь!
Поцелуй меня, али не люба?
Умереть от огня
Предрекали, молва меня сгубит.

Приласкай напослед,
Чтоб забыла обиду и боль я.
Солнце ярое гнев
Изольёт на иссохшее поле.

Не прощает земля
Слез полыни, купалке – печали.
Я исчезну, смеясь,
Чтобы   люди мой стон не слыхали

Водяницу  убить
Не возможно, не бойся. Мой милый.
Жизнь моя позади,
Нет души и дыханье остыло.

Горицвет запылал,
Возвратиться зовёт в чёрный омут.
Гладь реки - зеркала
Посмотри  и зазнобушку вспомни…

Прокричала судьба,
Словно птица и была крылами,
Потемнела вода,
Отражение пряча волнами…

----------


## Kliakca

> И кстати слова Елены Радьковой.)))))


Исправила, проверь ещё раз. :Yes4: 



> Вот скачать себе не могу, как скачивать с ютуба?


Зачем тебе ютуб, если есть оригинал?  :Smile3:  *Скачать Victoria Polinskaya - 'Ashes'*.

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a22002.******info/icon/1986546000b4a8d1133817d55260802ae7ac9c3cc3.jpg[/IMG]

Разрисовую  дни убогие,
Но оттенки безумно жалкие.
Побегу я по лужам босая,
Наслаждаясь живыми каплями.

Где отдельно от мира мечется
Моё счастье , как ветер шалое.
Но могу быть твоею грешницей,
Эту участь взять не пристало мне.

Только всё это фальшь, не золото
И не ноша, а просто выдумка.
Преклонённая пред иконою,
Не могу быть в молитве мыслями.

Не о нас моё сердце молится,
Воска ярого свечи теплятся.
Об одном прошу, Богородица!
Ты не мучай напрасно встречами.

Не кричите, что я не верую,
Не кричите  же злые вороны,
Что пришла , может слишком, смелая
И по камням иду намоленным.

----------


## PAN

> Разрисовую дни убогие...


Музыка... :flower:

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a17007.******info/icon/2000166000cab33f57a728b8d34a9cd11ce133a1ff.jpg[/IMG]
1.Слезинка моря в моих ладонях,
Что нам дарила, смеясь,  волна.
Я не грущу, просто буду помнить
И нашу тайну, и наш роман.

Песчаный замок сломают волны,
А мы запомним наш летний рай.
Давай не думать, что будет после,
Не нужно лету шептать «Прощай»

Припев:
Пусть это будет на час,
Пусть это будет на миг,
Но я с тобою сейчас,
Сейчас мы с тобою одни.
На побережье мечты
Только я, только ты.

2. Заката нежность возьму с собою
И неба синь  опрокину вниз.
Однажды тихо окно открою,
Услышу голос «Ко мне вернись!»

Спрошу у чайки , что будет дальше?
Она ответит «придут дожди»
Прохладным утром оставлю надпись:
«Я буду помнить тебя . Пиши»


Паша, спасибо!!!!!  :Oj:

----------


## aigul

1.И у нас  был красивый сон,
Но не жди, что вернусь туда.
Через боль разожми ладонь,
Нелюбовь - не моя вина.

Ты придумывал свой сюжет,
А сыграла я всё не так.
Не пытайся найти ответ,
Почему льёт с небес вода!

Припев:
Жаль! Наверное,  жаль,
Что разбилась твоя надежда
И затеряна где-то нежность.

Жаль! Наверное, жаль!
Этот дождь не согреет сердце,
Зимний дождь на душе… Как прежде…


2.Не беги по моим следам,
Отмечая разлуки дни.
Просто можно  сойти с ума,
Догоняя печаль зимы.

След дождя на моей щеке
Превращается в жгучий лёд.
Я прощалась с тобой навек…
Ничего уже не вернёшь…

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://a22003.******info/icon/1989823000d18b736348e3f7bfc9c178317daafb46.jpg[/IMG]

1.Снова нити земных дорог
В лабиринт заплетут судьбу.
Сквозь летающий , вязкий смог
Я увижу призрачный путь.

Сумасшедшая гложет боль
Не коснуться тебя, не любить.
Неприступной была  звездой,
Твоё имя в моей крови!

Припев :
Яркая вспышка любви,
А впереди безнадёжность.
Каждый непрожитый миг 
Вычеркнуть сложно.

Ты ненавидишь меня 
За покорённые крылья.
И на коленях опять
Пред высотою застыл я!

2. Прикасаясь грубой рукой
Я боялся оставить шрам.
Ты с улыбкой жестокой, чужой
Моё небо рвала пополам.

За спиной только ветра стон,
Не простит, может, Бог меня.
Только холод твоих окон
Заплутавшим не даст огня.

----------


## Kliakca

:Smile3: 

*Полинская Виктория
"ВОТ СНОВА ДОЖДЬ"
музыка - Игорь Лаговской, 
слова - Елена Радькова, 
аранж. - Эдуард Скороходов.*

----------


## Олег Васильевич

[QUOTE=aigul; Вот скачать себе не могу, как скачивать с ютуба?((((([/QUOTE]

Ребятки, девчонки, хотите - адын умный вэщ подскажу?
В любом браузере есть такой хитрый "кармашек", и называется он - Cache (кэш) - временное хранилище "следов" ваших странствий по просторам инета! Всё, что вы видели-слышали, обязательно будет зафиксировано в нем! В мозилле, например, он расположен по адресу: С\Documents and Settings\[User Name]\Local Settings\Application Data\Mozilla\Firefox\Profiles\набор букв\Cache ! Так вот, если вы заглянете туда - вы увидите там множество файликов с хитро зашифрованными названиями: это и есть вся информация! Большинство из них будет иметь "копеечный" вес, это могут быть адреса страниц или другие мелочи! Но там будут и "весомые" файлы - это и есть тот видео-материал, который вы просмотрели на Ю-Тубе или в любом другом месте! Определить его несложно по метке дата-время окончания просмотра! И если ему присвоить расширение, например *.avi - у вас есть готовый скачанный видеофайл во всей красе! Прямо там его можно и просмотреть через имеющийся у вас плейер! А потом его можно и переименовать, и... мышкой - цап - и... хоть на край земли!
       И никакой программы не надо!!! Единственное условие - досмотреть ролик до конца!

----------


## LINSLI

*Kliakca*
Настя, спасибо за клип) Очень приятно и неожиданно было. Лена спасибо ещё раз за текст, это ведь первая наша совместная песня с которой я и стартанул здесь на форуме.
*Олег Васильевич*
Спасибо, что доходчиво объяснили. Вот попробовал этот клип и всё получилось, всё так просто, удобно и быстро.

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*LINSLI*, что и требовалось!
В ОПЕРЕ-11 путь в кэш следующий: C:\Documents and Settings\учетная запись\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\cache
Других браузеров у меня не имеется, поэтому путь найдите самостоятельно!
Успехов! :Koshechka 07:

----------


## aigul

1.Имя твоё повторяю рассвету,
Словно безумец кричу:
«Ангел неистовый, ласковый, где ты!
Вдаль за тобой полечу!

Будто в пустыне затерянный странник
Хрупкой надеждой живу.
Ты мой родник, мой источник желаний,
Нежный мой сон наяву.

Припев:
Нет дыхания не любя,
Погибаю я без огня.
Пламя ночи –любовь твоя
Догорала, зарёй маня!  2 раза

2.Воздухом  жарким  дрожащее небо
Зыбкий рисует мираж.
Сердце сгорает и рвётся по следу,
Что оставляла  слеза.

Плачет душа на песок раскалённый,
Льётся по капле тоска,
Я отыщу средь руин опалённых
Рай,  где живая вода.

----------


## aigul

Ребята! Спасибо, что заходите!!!!Я всегда рада отзывам! 


Настя! Тебе огромное мерси за клип! Ты чудо!


Игорь! Спасибо, что не забываешь меня!!!!! А я скучаю по твоей музыке.((((

----------


## Kliakca

> В ОПЕРЕ-11 путь в кэш следующий: C:\Documents and Settings\учетная запись\Local Settings\Application Data\Opera\Opera\cache


*Олег Васильевич*, много раз пробовала, исковыряла все папки, даже через сервис разрешила показывать скрытые папки, но ничего похожего мой браузер не сохраняет. Максимальные файлы 1-10 kb. Потому использую програмный способ, да и времени на поиски нет.
Пользуюсь "VKMusic 4". При просмотре стоит только нажать на адрес и само всё скачается, хоть по одному, хоть пачками. Да и возможность выбора формата и размера есть.



> Ты чудо!


...чудо-юдо или чудо в перьях? :Taunt:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> Пользуюсь "VKMusic 4". При просмотре стоит только нажать на адрес и само всё скачается, хоть по одному, хоть пачками


 Настенька, на то она и программа, чтобы минимизировать "трудозатраты" пользователя! Я же вел речь о беспрограммном способе "захвата" УЖЕ просмотреннрго ДО КОНЦА видеоролика! Фишка здесь вот в чём: во время просмотра параллельно идет "подгрузка" информации в оперативку компа, ход которой мы наблюдаем по красноватой слегка заметной полоске на линейке прокрутки! И только по окончании которой формируется некий файл, который сразу же перелетает в кэш! Точно так же мы можем найти прослушанную на флеш-плейере песню, просмотренную фотографию и т.д.
А по-иному ничего не состоится! Файл в кэш не попадет! А программа сразу эту инфу забирает на себя, присваивает ей формат, название и тащит в указанное место, но и тут есть условие: не прервать связь с инетом!

----------


## Kliakca

> И только по окончании которой формируется некий файл, который сразу же перелетает в кэш! Точно так же мы можем найти прослушанную на флеш-плейере песню, просмотренную фотографию и т.д.


Улыбнулась  :Smile3:  я не кэшируюсь по вашим адресам...
Если кэшироваться, то диск с установкой переполнился бы за месяц от поглощаемой мною информации.
Только это тема не техническая, а поэтическая. :Yes4:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> Только это тема не техническая, а поэтическая.


чтож... каждому - свое.... я лишь помочь хотел....
И я не против поэзии! И у самого иногда  "слово к слову тянется"!
И... бредовая идея возникла - а не зарифмовать ли мне содержимое предыдущего поста??? :Grin:

----------


## Kliakca

Спасибо за консультацию. Может это действительно кому то поможет.



> а не зарифмовать ли мне содержимое предыдущего поста???


 :Taunt:  :Ok: 

Я возьму лопату в руки,
Откопаю слово КЭШ.
И избавлю всех от муки,
Очень нужен файл мне ж...

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> Очень нужен файл мне ж...


Ой же! 
Ойй!
Настенька, мне уже боязно становится...
Щас придет Леночка и... :Vah:  :Nono:  каааак задаст мне по... самое окончание отпуска, а отпуск заканчивается 30-го, а дней в этом месяце таки 30!!! :Taunt: 
Да и тебе, зая, тож перепадёт! :Smile3: 
P.S. Леночка, мы больше не будем! Даю чес, благородное слово! :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

Нет, я тебя совсем не слышу
И достучаться не пытайся.
Был на тебе ярлык «престижный»,
Но я увидела паяца.

Твоё шампанское и брызги,
Фонтан ненужных откровений…
А в списке дел моих ты лишний,
Не совпадает наше время.

Не совпадает наше счастье,
Не совпадают и печали.
И среди всех несовпадений
Зачем то я твой образ звала .

Моя душа не будет частью
Твоей комедии трагичной,
Твоим нелепым приложеньем
Ненужным, грустным и комичным.

----------


## aigul

1.Передо мною высота, 
Души бескрайняя пустыня.
Хочу, смеясь, закрыть глаза,
Подняться к свету, в небо прыгнуть.

Жизнь- мой судья, мечта – палач…
Их возносил и ненавидел.
Я создавая эту блажь
Лелеял собственную гибель.

Припев:
А значит так надо,
Что не было рядом
Того, кто бы крикнул 
Вдогонку «Постой!»

А значит так нужно,
Чтоб боль была глубже
И образ любимый 
Теперь за спиной.

2.Небрежно отвергая рай
Летал за ангелом в погоне.
Порез от белого пера
Клеймом пылает на ладони.

А в тело заползает дрожь
Змеёй холодной от неверья.
С рассветом вышел за порог,
И стал теперь для всех потерей.

----------


## PAN

:Yes4: ...

----------


## aigul

1.Там в заоблачной дали
Сердце просит о любви…
Пусть моя свеча пылает ярче,
Небо! Небо , помоги!

Огонёк несёт река
К тем далёким берегам
Где седой туман рассветы прячет,
На краю чужой земли.

Глубока вода убегает вдаль
И обо мне твоя печаль.

Припев:
В ночь на Купала
Мне волна гадала,
Я любовь твоя,
Я твоя мечта.

В ночь на Купала
Мне волна шептала:
Не гаси огня
Ты его мечта!

2.Одинокая луна
Ты достань венок со дна.
Собирала по росе, босая,
Приворотные цветы.

И вплетала нежность рук,
Чтобы чувствовал,  я жду.
По теченью душу отпуская,
Я бегу туда   где ты.

Глубока вода убегает вдаль
И обо мне твоя печаль.

----------


## PAN

Тепло...

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш,  спасибо! И мне тепло от того , что заходишь! :Aga:

----------


## aigul

1.Ой, да над водою туман…
Загубились знов береги…
У повітрі лине луна,
Розливає спів навкруги.

Одинока птаха мовчи,
Не сумуй за ним, бо біда.
Не кохає він. Він  нічий.
Та без нього сонця нема.

То за ним  я буду іти
По камінню в мутній воді,
А знайду то й скажу:

Приспів:

Візьми мене з собою,
За гори далекі…
Візьми мене з собою,
Туди де летять лелеки!

Бо все одно, мій любий
В безодні я без тебе…
Бо все одно, мій любий
Я розіб’юся в небі!

2. Річенька, до моря біжиш…
Бистрая твоя течія…
Ти йому, благаю, скажи,
Що без нього я нічия.

Де сідає сонце за гай,
Там де він сухо лобода.
Він спустошить серце… Й нехай…
Бо життя без нього нема!

----------


## aigul

Ведомая неведомою силой,
Волна вновь  разбивается у пирса….
А если бы ей дали крылья
Смогла бы превратиться в птицу?

Шумело море - брошенное небо,
Что, разбежавшись, дотянуться хочет
До нежной синевы… Но тщетно…
Так дни перетекают в ночи.

Ногами босыми иду по камням,
По краешку уставшего причала,
От волн мечтавших о бескрайнем…
Здесь нет конца и нет начала…

Сначала… Снова.. А потом тоскуешь
О том, что никогда уже не будет,
Что эту бездну голубую
Совсем другой рассвет разбудит.

Не тронут брызги облака, взлетая,
А может, просто мы не видим,
Как каплями от счастья тает
Волна упав в высотах синих.

----------


## tamara rabe

СПАСИБО! Очень понравилось! :flower:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*С днем рожденья тебя поздравляю,
Ты прочти поздравленья мои,
От души всей тебе я желаю
В жизни счастья, добра и любви!
Жизнь несет тебе радость и счастье,
Пусть они не пройдут без следа,
Пусть твою красоту, твою нежность
Не изменят года никогда!

У тебя сегодня день рожденья,
Это самый радостный из дней,
Пусть же это поздравленье
Тоже будет радостью твоей.
В этот день желаю тебе счастья,
Самых долгих, интересных лет,
Пусть не будет у тебя ненастья
Только радость, только солнца свет!
Пусть любовь придет к тебе большая,
Не на год - на вечность, навсегда,
И пусть будет жизнь твоя, родная,
Светлой, словно родниковая вода!
*

----------


## PAN



----------


## PAN

:Laie 48: ... :Grin:

----------


## PAN



----------


## aigul

Паш , Олег! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!

Все к столу!!!

----------


## Kliakca

*aigul*, Лен, поздравляю!!!

[IMG]http://*********net/1873107.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## aigul

Настя! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!

----------


## aigul

1.Я опять пойду гулять с тобой,
Каблучки высокие  надену,
По вечерней, яркой мостовой,
Собирая взгляды, словно стрелы.

Кто сказал, что я не идеал?
Не блондинка с длинными ногами,
Но алмаз сверкает, хоть и мал,
Роковыми светится огнями.

Припев:
Маленькая искра,
Но сердце загорится.
И я себя в обиду 
Никому не дам.

Маленькая искра,
Но сердце загорится,
Так безобидна с виду,
А вспыхнет, то беда.

2.Да пускай мужчины говорят,
Что так любят стройных и высоких.
От меня не отрываешь взгляд
И не смотришь ты  на длинноногих.

Застучат по камням каблучки,
Как сердечку от любви не биться?
Кто не видит, дам тому очки…
Я твоя влюблённая царица.

----------


## aigul

1.Стучалась осень в дом,

А я открыла дверь.

Там  птичьих стай печаль тянулась к югу.



Вчера ты был со мной,

Вчера , но не теперь…

Я  расскажу ей, что ты мне нужен…

Очень нужен!



Припев:

За окном октябрь

Уже зажёг мосты.

Не вернуть тебя,

Но только  помни ты

Тихие слова,

Что эхом в тишине:

Скоро холода…

Вернись ко мне…



2. Я забывала дни,

В которых есть любовь,

А жёлтый лист кружил в огромных лужах.



Но осени мотив

Напомнил образ твой.

Сказать так трудно, что ты мне нужен…

Что очень нужен…



Бридж:



Не надо, прошу, не надо стучать по струнам

Осенним, непрошенным дождём.

Так больно теряем, так больно…

Мне с осенью так одиноко…

Я  так скучаю по тебе…

Поверь скучаю..



_Вот писала на музыку Павла Цепы. Ели есть желание озвучить , то буду очень благодарна! И думаю Павел не откажет в минусовке.Вот только сюда мелодию не смогла загрузить_  :t2712:

----------


## PAN

> мелодию не смогла загрузить


Давай ссылкой... :Yes4:

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, как здорово! мне очень понравилось!!!

----------


## LenZ

[QUOT]Нет, я тебя совсем не слышу
И достучаться не пытайся.
[/QUOTE]

*aigul*,  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## LenZ

[QUOTE=aigul;1.Передо мною высота, 
Души бескрайняя пустыня.

[b]aigul[/b], очень красиво!

----------


## LenZ

что-то у меня с цитатами не ладится )))

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> [CENTER]Вот только сюда мелодию не смогла загрузить [/I] :t2712:


 Леночка, иду на помощь! Коль не получается залить в наши закрома - воспользуемся ненашими!    
http://dump.ru/file/5355976

----------


## aigul

1.Любовь, потери, встречи, расставания…
Не избежать, не вычеркнуть, не сжечь.
Повсюду рока чувствую дыхание,
Но дальше манит на высотах снег.

Светили звёзды, а надежда призраком
Вновь растворилась в полной тишине.
Смешалась быль и небыль в небе бликами…
Я шла, тепло теряя, по земле.


Припев:
Вершина за вершиной и падение…
То счастья высота, то вновь смятение,
Но снова крылья слышу за спиной,
Когда мечта со мной… Моя мечта со мной!

2.Жизнь  покорять, остаться непокорною
Мечтала у скалистых берегов.
Вино из грёз и капли слёз солёные
Пила, не слыша прошлого шагов.

Казалось, что покой найду за стенами,
Не нужен больше свет моей звезды,
Пусть ждёт меня судьба совсем не белая,
Но убегу из тёплой пустоты.




Олег Васильевич! Спасибо за мелодию!

LenZ, спасибо! А вы заходите почаще в гости! :Smile3:

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, обязательно будем заходить и наслаждаться чтением!

----------


## Markovich

Ленуся,текст просто великолепный!Желаю красивой музыки!

----------


## aigul

*Markovich*, Сереж, спасибо ! Спасибо , что не забываешь меня !

----------


## aigul

1.Ничего необычного нет
В том, что утро тускнеет всё больше
И записка твоя на столе,
Ожидания морось по коже.

Ощущение счастья прошло,
Мы спешили любить и остыли…
Моих окон немое стекло
Стало серым от зноя и пыли.

Припев:
За дверью август пусть
Прощается с тобой.
Последнее тепло
И крик последний птичий…

А я уже не жду,
И мир вокруг другой,
Что время унесло 
Уже не повторится.


2. Ничего уже не изменить,
Небеса опускаются ниже
И короче становятся дни,
Только мы е становимся ближе.

Ощущение счастья прошло,
Как всё было мы просто забыли.
Моих окон немое стекло
Стало серым от зноя и пыли.

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*aigul*,  Леночка, ну не жадничай - показывай мелодии, на которые ты пишешь стихи! всем же хочется их слушать! У меня есть также масса написанных рукотворных мелодий! Вот бы их сделать песнями???? 
А представь - не дай Бог у нас начнут совпадать какие-нибудь музыкальные "повороты""  Ведь все мы пользуемся одними и теми же семью нотами!!!! :Aga:

----------


## Витка

*Наша с Леной новая песня НОЧЬ и РАССВЕТ  - ССЫЛКА 
Спасибо ВАДу за аранжировку!!!*

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*Витка*, Викулька, ВАД - умница! и ты - тоже! :flower: 
Мы тоже с Ленкой записали нашу первую песенку, но пока она сыровата по завершению.... доведем до ума - покажу! Стихи "Летний дождь" - на Леночкиной страничку в "стихах"!

----------


## Витка

Я рада! Жду вашу песню с нетерпением!

----------


## aigul

1.Чертила знак,
Чтоб стал ты изгнанником
Из мыслей, из сна,
Только стал ты желаннее.

Держу удар,
Но хочется выпустить
Свой крик в небеса,
Любовь свою вычеркнуть.

Припев:
Не остановись,
Сердцебиение!
Касаюсь души 
И жду возвращения.

С тобою одно
Сердцебиение,
Но бег за тобой
Не даст утешения!


2.Зачем полёт
Разбросанной нежности…
Мне имя твоё
Навеки запретное.

Его назвать-
Вернуться из прошлого,
Но время-вода,
Оно было прожито…

----------


## PAN

> Не остановись


Музыка... :flower:

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> Музыка...


...песня!!! :flower:

----------


## PAN

> ...песня!!!


О чем и говорю... :br:

----------


## strekoza31

Супер, зачитываюсь вашими произведениями, умеют же люди творить!

----------


## aigul

*strekoza31*, 
*PAN*, 
*Олег Васильевич*, 
Спасибо! Старалась , чтобы была музыка !))))))

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш, вот подсела на тексты!)))) Надо наверное на стихи на время перейти. ))))

----------


## aigul

Над городом закат осенний
Запрятал свет за облака.
Увязнув в паутине лени,
Притихли улочки слегка…

Всё воздухом прощанья дышит…
Прохлады странный аромат
Дождя неласковые брызги
Навеет снова… Листопад…

Пророчит листопад ненастье,
Захватывая небо в плен.
Как будто сброшенное платье
Покров из листьев на земле…

Над городом закат осенний
Запрятал свет за облака…
Затеплит осень свой елейник…
Покой… И ты в объятьях сна…

----------


## aigul

1.Твой мир остался чужим,
Чужим для меня и непонятым.
Переберу этажи
Под звуки шагов бессонницы

А за окном не февраль,
Но больно, тоскливо и холодно.
Пугает нас тонкая грань 
Между любовью и пропастью.

Припев:

Капают, капают минуты,
Превращаясь на лету в осколки льда…
Холод рассыпает жгучий
Каменная по сердцу вода.

Капают, капают минуты,
Разбиваясь, словно брошенный хрусталь.
Растворюсь я в боли, чтоб вернуться,
Повториться в счастье на века!

2. Жестокое время опять
Поставит для нас многоточие.
Я не отпускаю любя,
Ночами я жду одинокими.

Твой мир остался чужим,
Чужим для меня и непонятым…

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, про осень красиво, хоть немного и грустно. А второе совсем грустное, но тоже красивое! Вот какой каламбурчик!

----------


## aigul

1.Взгляд твоих тёплых глаз
Выстрелил прямо в душу.
Нам не нужны слова,
Хочется сердце слушать.

Но я хочу знать, конечно,
Что мы и любовь – это вечность!


Припев:
Ты для меня
Не такой,  как все!
И без тебя
Звёзды просто свет!

Ты для меня
Создал целый мир
И без тебя
Жизнь  словно пунктир!


2. Я разливаю ночь
Просто бескрайним морем.
В городе под луной
Нас будет только двое.

Я слышать хочу бесконечно,
Что мы и любовь- это вечность!

----------


## aigul

Нет, не  живу преодоленьями…
Увы!
И что в глазах прочёл? Не знаю…
Зачем решил, что я шальная,
Из дерзости и чистоты…

Мой вздох - твоя вселенная?
Соврал!
Ты спутал всё, растерянность и силу…
Всего лишь форточку закрыла,
А не спасла от сквозняка.

Нет, не изломана… А просто так
Живу.
Но иногда мне ночью снится,
Что выпускаю вдруг синицу,
Тоскуя вновь по журавлю…

Нет, не живу , а просто гордая…
Увы!
И что в глазах прочёл? Не знаю…
Зачем решил, что я шальная,
Из дерзости и чистоты…

----------


## aigul

Я трону осторожно тень руки,
Ладонью прикоснусь к ладони.
Но сердцу вопреки холодная стена
Вернёт опять волну агоний.

Сквозь темный силуэт тепло найти
Ты так мечтал, мой бедный ангел…
Почувствуй, как болит, оставь меня без сна 
И расскажи о том, как падал.

Застывший по ту сторону любви,
Остался моей тихой тенью…
Увидев впереди пустые города,
Рыдал без слёз о мире бренном.

Пустые города, где нет молитв…
Не дрогнет тишина струною…
Жалею об  одном, что я тебя звала
И самой сильно стала болью.

Я трону осторожно тень руки…
Неужто это ангел встрепенулся…
Я знаю , это он за этою стеной
В ответ моей руки коснулся…

Настанет день… И ты меня прости,
Что я забуду всё , мой ангел…
Уж застит взгляд тоска тончайшей пеленой
И вспомню только то, как падал…

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*aigul*,  Леночка, твоя поэзия до сих пор... не оставляет меня в покое.... ничего не могу с собой поделать.... прости.........

----------


## aigul

*Олег Васильевич*, мне очень приятно , что я не даю покоя :Animals 029:

----------


## aigul

1.В ритме одном
С сердцем твоим прожить,
Просто дышать,
Просто дышать любя…

Словно стекло
Утро моё разбил.
Только душа
Снова простит тебя!

Осколки ложью…
Забыть невозможно…

Припев:
Не уходи! Даже когда
Отзвучат во мне небеса!
Выпей мой крик! Выпей до дна!
Не прогоняй ночи без сна!

Не уходи, даже когда
Я тебя отпущу навсегда!
Не уходи! Не уходи никогда!


2. Только зачем
Пламя во мне горит?
Если одна
Пусть обжигает лёд.

Этот рассвет
Мог быть совсем другим,
Я не смогла 
Стать ледяным огнём.

Осколки сложно
Собрать, но возможно…

----------


## Олег Васильевич

*aigul*, Леночка, а музычку этой песенки где слушаем? :Laie 48:

----------


## aigul

Нигде, пока неть музычки.

----------


## aigul

1.Падав світанок за гори,
Падав до тихої річки.
В омуті тиша прозора,
Душу не вирвати звідти.


Припев:
 Зрікалася неба,
Зрікалася світла!
Та більше не треба …
Я хочу повітря!

Це втеча від болю.
Злечу, наче вільна!
Твоєї любові
Бажала так сильно!


2.Я зачарована ніччю
Очі його цілувала.
Більше кохання не кличу,
Бо вже розбилися чари.

Серце спитай , чи кохає
Та не тримай у полоні.
Там за палаючим краєм
Тільки сніги на долоні.

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> пока неть музычки.


 Лен, такая же ситуация????
как жаль...................

----------


## aigul

[IMG]http://***********.ru/uploads/posts/2008-11/thumbs/1225692122_57fecb17756a.jpg[/IMG]

1.Что ты ищешь на этой земле?
Не находишь и мимо идёшь…
В бесконечном своём полусне
Одинокий рисуешь полёт.

Но кто тебя сделал таким?
Смотрю я в озёра зимы…

Припев:
Но бьётся дикое сердце
В чужом зазеркалье,
Опутано сетью,
Заковано сталью!

Я знаю, дикое сердце-
Моё отраженье,
Окутано сетью,
Ждёт освобожденья.


2.Дотянись, разбивая  стекло,
Разорви эту цепь для меня.
Заколдовано в душах тепло…
Мне не встать, не взлететь без тебя.

И не веря, что ты стал чужим
Смотрю я в озёра зимы.

----------


## aigul

По скошенным лугам, по каменистым рекам,
По тишине пронзительной… Зачем?
Останься явью, а не бредом
Насовсем.

А хочешь я спою тебе и буду нотой
Такой звучащей и такой немой.
Застыло солнце на востоке…
Постой…

Ручьи заговорю, наполню зельем росы,
В травинке каждой будет боль моя.
Уйдёшь за солнцем по покосам…
Только я

Тоскою разольюсь в тебе с рассветом
И проросту полынь-травой в душе,
А ты вернёшься с первым снегом
Ко мне…

----------


## aigul

Скажи это дар или кара, быть птицею?
Наверное крылья и есть наказание,
Чтобы душа испытала терзания,
Желая полётом хоть раз насладиться.

Твой хохот услышу… В порыве неистовом
Тебе так хотелось в просторы безбрежные…
Ржавым крестом по больному, по свежему
Ты режешь по ранам, слушая дышит ли…

Летит оперенье… Растрёпано… Белое…
Снегами на землю ложится безмолвную,
Втоптано в грязь за надежду крамольную
За веру в мечту и любовь неуёмную…

----------


## aigul

Скажи это дар или кара, быть птицею?
 Наверное крылья и есть наказание,
 Чтобы душа испытала терзания..
 Единственным взлётом дай бог насладиться ей.

 Твой хохот услышу… В порыве неистовом
 Тебе так хотелось в просторы безбрежные…
 Ржавым крестом по больному, по свежему
 Ты режешь по ранам и слушая дышит ли…

 Летит оперенье… Бело и … Растрёпано…
 Снегами на землю ложится безмолвную,
 Втоптано в грязь за надежду крамольную
 За веру в мечту и любовь неуёмную…

----------


## PAN

Лена, я не понял... Это дубль???

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Ой Паш! Не эт не дубль это я пыталась отредактировать ))). Вот прочти первый и второй. (((( А вот запара вышла)))))

----------


## PAN

Тады оставляем оба варианта... :Yes4: ... :Grin:

----------


## Янек

> Наверное крылья и есть наказание,


А может это* испытание*?

----------


## Kliakca

*aigul*, мне второй вариант больше понравился. :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

> А может это* испытание*?


 В том то и дело , что наказание. Можешь взлететь? А помучайся...... А плюс твои крылья изорвут в клочья...
Наказание, за то,  что  жаждешь полёта....

----------


## aigul

*Kliakca*, Насть мне тоже, хотя первый писала больше на эмоциях, а потом только поняла насколько эмоции неритмичны)))))

----------


## Янек

> Можешь взлететь? А помучайся....


Всё таки  это настоящее испытание. Не переубедишь!!!

Но чувствам верю, здорово. Ты вообще классно пишешь. Мне что бы написать нужно в это окунуться, так не могу. А у тебя как будто постоянно это состояние, так жить трудно, почти невозможно, или сойдешь с ума. :Blush2:

----------


## aigul

*Янек*, ну я писала о своих чувствах. Для меня  наказание, наказание не крылья, как таковые, а невозможность  взлететь. Это мучение знать, что ты можешь  и не летать, когда тебя рвут за то, что ты крылат.

----------


## Янек

*aigul*, 
А ещё у тебя замечательный поклонник твоего таланта. Очень галантный и культурный человек. Это я про него - *Олег Васильевич* :Aga:

----------


## Янек

> Янек, ну я писала о своих чувствах. Для меня наказание, наказание не крылья, как таковые, а невозможность взлететь. Это мучение знать, что ты можешь и не летать, когда тебя рвут за то, что ты крылат.


Я увидел, как это написано.  Правда в том что видишь, так ведь?  Ну может я и не созрел, до твоего уровня,этим тоже можно объяснить. В общем  мне приятно читать, но сколько я заглядываю к тебе, ты постоянно на лезвии ножа, так тяжело жить. Может опять преувеличиваю, но пишу , что вижу и читаю , и как понимаю. Если что не так извини ладно. Ты  классная!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## aigul

*Янек*, ну воть такая я.)))) Всё время по краю. Если огорчаюсь, то это самая большая беда)))Если люблю, то  уж до безумия, только безумие проходит, если обидеть))) А если меня обидеть, то это тоже навсегда ))))

Кстати, если бы не писала, не знаю, что бы было))))

----------


## Янек

> Янек, ну воть такая я.


 Значит я не ошибся. Классная!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## aigul

*Янек*,  maybe   maybe )))))

----------


## aigul

1.Сорван последний листок,
Он не выдержал сильного ветра.
Зов улетающих строк
За тобой отпускаю по свету.

С ним невесомая ложь,
Что тебя я не жду не скучаю.
Снова ноябрь мне в окно
Город тоскливый бросает.

Припев:
Мы с тобою что-то забыли…
Мы что-то должны друг другу…
Наверное, счастья каплю
И ходим с тобою по кругу.

А земля скоро станет стылой…
Так ворваться хочу  твою осень….
Я солнце тебе оставлю,
Оставлю всё небо!... Хочешь!

2. Моя не заперта дверь,
А за нею дрожит неизвестность
Вновь потерян последний ответ,
Виною лишь наша погрешность.

Будет болеть до утра
По тебе обгоревшее сердце.
Как не сойти мне с ума,
Время совсем не лечит.

----------


## Олег Васильевич

> *aigul*, 
> А ещё у тебя замечательный поклонник твоего таланта. Очень галантный и культурный человек. Это я про него - *Олег Васильевич*


ну вотъ....... в краску вогнал...
А если откровенно - ДА!!! У меня давным давно сделаны закладки и в этой теме, и на "стихах"! Когда читаю Леночкины творения - отдыхаю душой! Сажусь за клавиши и... рождается трепетная мелодия... :Viannen 36:  :flower:  :Laie 40:

----------


## aigul

1.Там, где кто-то рассыпал капли дождя
Написали мы свой хеппи-энд,
Мы строку о любви сочинили шутя
В тишине обескровленных стен.

И спустя много лет в телефоне гудки
Мне твой образ уже не вернут.
Словно чувствуя  «кто», не протянешь руки…
До утра ты не сможешь уснуть.

Припев:
Ты откуда, скажи,
Появилась в моей судьбе,
И с какой ты земли 
Прилетела нечаянным ветром?

Но смогу ли я жить
И не думать теперь о тебе?
И куда, расскажи,
Убегаешь по первому снегу?

2.Там, где  кто-то рассыпал капли дождя
Рисовали мы солнечный день.
Оказалось - мираж,  придуманный зря
И не сыгранный наш хеппи-энд.

Сотни дней и минут несказанных слов…
Ночь, как прежде разводит мосты.
Ждём, что скрипнет трамвай, приходящий из снов,
И не будет в душе пустоты.
(Прогоняя туман пустоты)

----------


## aigul

*Олег Васильевич*, спасибки! И не вгоняй в краску))))

----------


## aigul

В плену у суеты
Спешим не замечая…
В оковах тишины
Допита чашка чая…

Стакатто  невпопад
Играет сердце грубо,
Минуты прозвучат,
Как порванные струны.

Дай бог моей душе
Болеть, но не тоскою…
Дотла,  но не истлеть…
Гореть, но не свечою…

Испив до дна измен,
Не гибнуть обречённо
И перед глыбой бед
Не падать побеждённой.

----------


## aigul

1.Это не может случиться со мной.
 Как мне поверить, что сердце. 
 Сильно стучит, хлынет нежность волной
 И некуда деться.

 Не убежать от нежданной любви.
 Небо поймал ты в ладони…
 Знать не хочу, что теперь впереди,
 Я верю нас двое!

 Припев:
 И пусть завтра чужой отель…
 За окном сыпет белый снег…
 И пусть завтра опять метель,
 Я вернусь… Я вернусь к тебе…

 Будет завтра, остынет ночь,
 Но так сильно люблю тебя.
 Будет завтра… Лучом в окно
 Я вернусь, только дай огня!

 2.Не запретить нашей страсти пылать,
 Не остановишь торнадо.
 В теплых объятьях твоих ожила…
 Не важно , что дальше.


 2 вариант:
 Не запретить нашей страстью дышать,
 Не остановишь безумство.
 В теплых объятьях твоих ожила.
 Не прячь свои чувства.

----------


## aigul

Завтра снег обещали… Зима…
Молчаливые белые будни…
Каждый день по подъезду она
Раствориться спешит в шуме улиц.

На стене нацарапано «love»
И  разбитое сердце стрелою.
Просто вспомнив отрывок из сна,
Вдруг прикроет рисунок рукою…

Глупым, кажется, был поцелуй
И каким-то безвкусным, несмелым.
Слишком робким касание рук,
Может даже смешным, неумелым…

Завтра снег обещали … Зима…
Молчаливые белые будни…
И опять незаметное «love»
Написал кто-то пасмурным утром…

----------


## Янек

> Когда читаю Леночкины творения - отдыхаю душой! Сажусь за клавиши и... рождается трепетная мелодия..


А где можно послушать?

----------


## Янек

> Завтра снег


Очень красиво :Vishenka 33:

----------


## aigul

На улице зима играет Баха.
Такие утомительные фуги…
«До холодов всего два шага»
Кричат , пронизывая, струны.

Накатит монотонность улиц серых,
Укрыв тяжёлым пологом затишья,
И вздрогнув от аккордов первых,
Позёмка подползает ближе.

Не вымолить мне паузу у снега…
А он всё тает на моих ресницах.
Пусть отзвучат дожди Шопена
В душе моей, а то не спится.

Настойчиво зима играет Баха…
Такие утомительные фуги!
До холодов всего два шага,
А я люблю этюдов звуки.

----------


## aigul

1.Бледную, нежную кожу
Сжигают следы поцелуя.
Просто случайный прохожий…
Скажи, что остаться могу я.

Выпью до дна этот кофе,
Холодный и горький как ревность.
Ты позови меня молча,
На раны налей свою нежность.

Припев:
А округ меня ночи свет.
От тебя отказаться нет сил.
Не сотрёшь в душе жгучий след,
Просто тихо уйдёшь в ночи.

Так красиво заплачет свеча
Над обломками нашей любви,
А изгиб твоего плеча
Станет ядом в моей крови.

2.Выверну боль наизнанку
И крик без стыда нараспашку.
Зная, что легче не станет
Отдай свою страсть  без остатка.

Черною птицею ревность
Безжалостно рвёт моё сердце.
Бархат отбросив небрежно,
На  раны налей свою нежность.

----------


## aigul

1.Опущен занавеса бархат
И покоряясь тишине
Погасла незаметно рампа…
Теперь он с ней наедине.

Прощался с порванной струною.
Она свой крик пережила.
Покорно, под  его рукою
Допеть иначе не могла.

Припев:

Зажгите свечи!
Музыка звучит…
Оставьте боль,
Её не забирайте…

Зажгите свечи…
Пусть душа кричит.
Не нужно слов,
Лишь из последних сил играйте.

2.Последний раз струны касаясь,
Не верит, что она молчит.
И на подмостках сцены каясь,
Запомнят вздох её лучи.

Смеялась и взлетала в небо,
Потом тоска была без дна…
Но оборвался тот последний
Аккорд, оплаченный сполна.


_ 2 вариант_

1.Опущен занавеса бархат
И покоряясь тишине
Погасла незаметно рампа…
Теперь он с ней наедине.

Прощался с порванной струною.
Она свой крик пережила.
Покорно, под  его рукою
Любить  иначе не могла.

Припев:

Зажгите свечи!
Музыка звучит…
Оставьте боль,
Её не забирайте…

Зажгите свечи…
Пусть душа кричит.
Не нужно слов,
Лишь из последних сил играйте.

2.Последний раз струны касаясь,
Ласкает, но она молчит.
И на подмостках сцены каясь,
Запомнят вздох её лучи.

Смеялась и взлетала в небо,
Потом тоска была без дна…
Но оборвался тот последний
Аккорд, оплаченный сполна.

----------


## Black Lord

> Опущен занавеса бархат


Красивый текст! Привет, Лен. :flower:

----------


## aigul

Остатки света из хрустального бокала 
Прольёт на скатерть белую луна…
Я вас , простите, не искала.
Вы мне  не снились никогда…

По взгляду мысли прочитаю, улыбаясь…
Банальны и до наглости просты…
Бездумно вырваны из рая
Мои наивные мечты.

Опять в глазах попытка рисовать печали,
Грустить о том, что стужа  во дворе…
И делать вид, что вспоминали
Меня в каком-то январе.

Устанет ночь от разговоров долгих…
Кляните молча лишь себя внутри.
А ваши плечи нервно вздрогнут
От резко хлопнувшей двери…

Остатки света из хрустального бокала 
Прольёт на скатерть белую луна…
Простите, я вам не сказала,
Что вы мне снились иногда…

----------


## aigul

1.Каждый день-продолженье пути…
Каждый новый рассвет-исцеленье.
Если рядом надежда идти
С нею легче в толпе осужденья.

С ней одной у далёкой черты
Я сумею начать жизнь сначала,
Чтобы просто испить чистоты,
Но и это покажется мало.

Припев:
Мне мало права дышать,
Мне мало права бежать…
Есть у каждой дороги крутой поворот,
Там есть право на взрыв, там есть право на взлёт…

Мне мало права дышать,
Мне мало сердце отдать…
Есть у каждой звезды свой восход и закат,
Но нет права давно на возврат.

2.Пусть по воле своей выбирал
Бесконечную радость дороги.
Я терял своё счастье не раз,
Но мечту потерять -это много

И в грязи находил красоту,
Отмывая, рядил ей белым.
Отыщите теперь доброту…
Не зовите безумцами смелых.

----------


## MOPO

Красиво....

----------


## MOPO

http://pesnifilm.ru/load/i_ehto_vse_...ot/145-1-0-919  Лена, это вот для тебя - просто читал твои тексты .... и ..... в общем послушай

----------


## aigul

*MOPO*,  спасибо огромное за песню! Ты прям прочитал мои мысли . ...Скажи за меня, песня моя... Я послушала меня прям пробрало! А вот говорят ли мои тексты?Я пытаюсь , но не мне судить.

----------


## Лев

> А вот говорят ли мои тексты?


Говорят, но не все могут услышать или прочесть :Grin:

----------


## aigul

1.Не смотри на меня, луна…
Не плети паутину лжи…
Не боюсь просыпаться одна,
Не боюсь прошептать «Уйди…»

Твой капкан сломался давно.
Знаешь, я не раненный зверь
И уже наигралась с огнём,
Преступая  последний запрет.

Привет:
Я разрешала стрелять,
Но любить тебя никогда.
Ты вернёшься сюда опять
И увидишь:  ещё жива..

Я разрешала прощать,
Но с ума сходить… Никогда!
Ты вернёшься сюда опять
И увидишь: ещё жива!

2.Кто теперь добыча твоя,
С кем сегодня ведёшь войну?
А теперь проиграю не я,
Проиграть уже не смогу…

----------


## LenZ

*aigul*, всегда радуешь и трогаешь душу! очень красивые и проникновенные стихи! спасибо  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

:flower:  :flower:  :flower:  Лена, с Рождеством тебя и новым вдохновением в наступившем году!

----------


## aigul

Вот у меня получился такой цикл стихов. "Легенда о Царице купалок". По ссылочкам стихи написанные ранее


Сказ о горицвете ( с этой легенды всё и началось ....)



*Сердце Купалки*
Научилась у трав я нежности,
А ручей очаровывал песнями…
Может быть для толпы и грешница,
Ну а ты – заколдованный бесами.

Растекаясь, стелилась ласками
Ночь под шёлковым ивовым пологом…
И русалочий шёпот вкрадчивый
Наполнялся то смехом, то стонами.

Хохотали, как будто плакали…
И жалели, как будто бы радуясь…
«Пусть послушает речи сладкие,
Станет новой душой неприкаянной.»

Отдала я сердечко девичье.
Стало чёрным оно, словно уголья.
Ветры выли: «Зачем поверила?!
Слышишь звон под церковными дугами?

Променял он тебя на золото.
Для другой звон венчальный над крышами!»
Сразу стало темно и холодно…
Мою тугу русалки утешили.

Но кручина всё так же держится
За меня когтистой десницею,
А молва назвала меня грешницей,
У купалок же стала царицею.

За сердечко своё, за уголья
Отплатить  дала клятву под ивою.
Перезвон под церковными дугами…
Жду  отмщенья, зову его зимами…


Прощание водяницы

Любовь водяницы

Песня водяницы

Месть водяницы

----------


## Kliakca

> Сердце Купалки


Очень красиво и нежно! :Tender:

----------


## aigul

1.Вижу, как  бледную кожу
  Сжигает клеймо поцелуя.
 Оставить видение в прошлом
 Прости, но теперь не смогу я.

 Выпью из рук твоих кофе,
 Холодный и горький как ревность.
 Ты позови меня молча,
 На раны налей свою нежность.

 Припев:
 Не важен теперь ответ,
 Не нужен стриптиз души.
 Ты  в душе моей жгучий след,
 От тебя отказаться нет сил.

 Ты поверишь, что мне не жаль
 Ты обломок моей любви,
 Только тонкий изгиб плеча
 Станет ядом в моей крови.

 2.Выверну боль наизнанку
 И крик без стыда нараспашку.
 Зная, что легче не станет
 Отдай свою страсть без остатка.

 Черною птицею ревность
 Безжалостно рвёт моё сердце.
 Бархат отбросив небрежно,
 На раны налей свою нежность.

Я раньше  выставляла  текст "Ревность", это доработанный материал. О первоначальном варианте было мнение, что он больше женский.

----------


## aigul

Какая ты бесцветная, зима!
Не кинешь снегом и ничуть не злишься.
В округе равнодушная хандра,
Унынье проявляется на лицах.

Кому твоя депрессия нужна?
Все ждут узоров, что блестят на стеклах,
Что полетит по улицам пурга,
Алмазной  пылью по дорогам блёклым.

И из огромных мягких туч
Рассыплет волшебство, искрясь на солнце.
Ты, создавая эту красоту,
Тихонько брось снежок и мне в оконце.

----------


## aigul

1.На світанку прохолода
Серце обіймає.
Ніжна пісня, його врода –
То усе омана.

Як його зелені очі
Цілувало сонце!
А коли пішов, зурочив
Доля на долоньці…

Приспів:
Ой, зозуля моя!
Розкажи, благаю
Де блукає доля, 
Може там за краєм?

Ой, зозуля моя!
Ти не плач, благаю.
Та любов-неволя,
Як втекти не знаю…

2. Надівав мені обручку,
Тільки не весільну.
Віддала за чари душу,
Наче божевільна.

На світанку прохолода
Спокій не дарує.
Ніжна пісня, його врода
Губить і чарує.

----------


## aigul

1.На улицах белых пурга
Крыльями бьётся о землю.
Там, где танцуют снега,
Стала любовь прегрешеньем.

И снова в сердце вздрогнет боль,
Молить осталось об одном…
Лишь об одном:

Припев:
Плесните мне сон на дно бокала.
И выпив его в тишине,
Одна останусь у начала,
Начала пути не к тебе.

2.Сплетала зима кружева
В нежные тонкие сети.
Я поймана в них навсегда…
Ты уходи в наше «где-то»

И снова в сердце вздрогнет боль,
Молить осталось об одном…
Лишь об одном:

----------


## aigul

1.Что  тебе сказать, что ответить?
Не вернёмся мы… Не вернёмся…
Заплела сама узор лентой,
То дорога  вдали вьётся.

Уплывали дни в небо тенью.
Разделяя на годы вечность,
Разливали стеной  сомненья,
Что любовь моя есть где-то.

Припев:

Не целуй мои руки…
Мы просто слепы от страсти.
Пройдём по краю разлуки,
Там незаметно счастье.

Вся эта нежность-мгновенье.
Мы просто слепы от страсти
И это наше решенье-
Мир разделяем на части!

2. Уходили мучительно долго.
Не посмел никто оглянуться,
А теперь так страшно и поздно
Даже взглядом прикоснуться.

----------


## LINSLI

Лена, какая ты молодец!

----------


## aigul

*LINSLI*, Игорь, спасибо! Ну ты у нас тоже умница! Я наши песни очень люблю! :Tender:  И заглядываю иногда к тебе в темку смотрю фильмы твои.

----------


## aigul

1.Касаюсь неостывших клавишей…

Мне не о чем   кричать во сне,

А ноты побегут прохладою,

Заполнят пустоту во мне.



Дай музыкой напиться допьяна,

Забыться и не помнить слов…

Но пальцы заиграют робкие

Мелодию, а в ней любовь…



Припев:

И лишь она поможет мне забыть,

И лишь она поможет стать другой…

Мне музыка поможет нас простить,

Забрав за это  мой покой!



Найду в ней силы  позабыть,

Но нет в ней силы разлюбить.




2.Бемоли, словно капли жалости,

Блестят в разбитом хрустале.

Осколками легко пораниться…

Так больно, но молчу во сне.

----------


## Лев

> Касаюсь неостывших клавишей…
> Мне не о чем кричать во сне,
> А ноты побегут прохладою,
> Заполнят пустоту во мне.


Касаюсь неостывших клавиш!!!
*************************
А ноты летят - не поймаешь,
*************************

----------


## PAN

*aigul*, 
Я здесь, читаю... :Yes4:

----------


## aigul

*Лев*, поймаешь поймаешь :Oj: 
*PAN*, я чувствую :Oj:

----------


## PAN

Продолжение темы - ЗДЕСЬ!!!

----------

